# Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*

Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in  in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa


Perchè proprio panico? Cosa ti atterrisce?


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*non so bene come spiegarlo...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè proprio panico? Cosa ti atterrisce?



Mi annienta l'idea che sono rimasta con lui e non riesco a essere serena, a ritrovare fiducia e a dargli credito. Non ho pace a vivere con questa gelosia che logora dentro di me e mina la poca autostima che mi è rimasta. Non è amore questo e non è il rapporto che volevo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Mi annienta l'idea che sono rimasta con lui e non riesco a essere serena, a ritrovare fiducia e a dargli credito. Non ho pace a vivere con questa gelosia che logora dentro di me e mina la poca autostima che mi è rimasta. Non è amore questo e non è il rapporto che volevo.


Mi sono dimenticata di darti il benvenuto, scusa.
Quindi, dopo il tradimento, lui non è riuscito a riguadagnare la tua fiducia... o sei tu che, nonostante tutto, non riesci a recuperarla?


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*il problema sono io*

Lui ha fatto di tutto..perfino seguirmi da una psicoterapeuta...
grazie per il benvenuto..vi ho letti per un pò e non mi ero mai spinta a registrarmi....oggi mi sento annaspare e avevo bisogno di parlare senza sguardi o giudizi facili


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2013)

ciao...benvenuta.

Perchè non riesci a superarlo? che tipo di tradimento hai subito? (era una sua collega, avventura di una notte, storia di mesi....)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Lui ha fatto di tutto..perfino seguirmi da una psicoterapeuta...
> grazie per il benvenuto..vi ho letti per un pò e non mi ero mai spinta a registrarmi....oggi mi sento annaspare e avevo bisogno di parlare senza sguardi o giudizi facili


Hai fatto bene a registrarti. Almeno lo spero Parlarne ne fa sempre bene. Almeno vedi che non sei l'unica a provare certe cose... Secondo te perchè non riesci più ad avere fiducia in lui?


----------



## melania (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in  in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa


Ciao
..forse dovresti dirci di più...
intanto benvenuta, sei arrivata nel posto giusto per sfogarti un po'.


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*chiedo scusa e ricomincio da capo...*

E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui. Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la  mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di tornare ad innamorarmi. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più.


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa


sicurezza e autostima.purtroppo non fanno dei corsi, anzi sì ...:unhappy:ma non quelli che ti servirebbero.
comincia a fingere di esserlo , ad ignorare gli impulsi che ti fanno dubitare e tremare ...all'inizio sarà difficilissimo, in seguito con l'aiuto di qualche discorso rassicurante di lui forse potresti anche farcela ingannandoti:singleeye:.
stronzata?non lo escludo
altro non saprei


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Lui ha fatto di tutto..perfino seguirmi da una psicoterapeuta...
> grazie per il benvenuto..vi ho letti per un pò e non mi ero mai spinta a registrarmi....oggi mi sento annaspare e avevo bisogno di parlare senza sguardi o giudizi facili


si dopo 3 anni direi che il problema sei tu...
o meglio..
è nella tua testa..e solo tu puoi cacciarlo fuori...
perchè a nulla serve l'aiuto che lui potrà darti e vorrebbe darti...a nulla..perchè ti tende la mano ma tu non tendi la tua...e resti li in quel fosso da sola a soffrire il gelo dei tuoi pensieri....
perchè sono passati tre anni,e se sei rimasta accanto lui qualcosa di buono ci deve essere in voi...
dico "qualcosa" perchè tu vedi poco...e non vedi il resto perchè laggiù nel fosso c'è poca luce....
ma quel qualcosa potrebbe diminuire sino a diventare niente se non esci da li...

capito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. *Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui.* Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di *tornare ad innamorarmi*. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più.


Vorrei capire una cosa: ma oggi... tu riesci a pensare ad una vita senza di lui? O senti di non amarlo più?


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*e cosa dovrei fare?*


se lo sapessi l'avrei già fatto....mi rimetto in mano di un terapeuta magari da sola? (abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia per qualche mese)


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*dipende*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa: ma oggi... tu riesci a pensare ad una vita senza di lui? O senti di non amarlo più?



Ci sono momenti in cui vorrei che sparisse..altri in cui non riesco a pensarmi senza di lui..altri in cui vorrei tradirlo..e non per vendetta ma solo per sentirmi di nuovo amata in maniera unica e totale senza altri pensieri


----------



## melania (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui. Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la  mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di tornare ad innamorarmi. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più.


eh già, non serve, piangere e pestare i piedi..lo sai anche tu.
Sono tanti tre anni per stare ancora in posizione di stallo. Se c'è stato qualcosa di buono in questo matrimonio, devi tenerne conto, e guardare oltre. Direi che è il momento.
..solo una cosa...mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> se lo sapessi l'avrei già fatto....*mi rimetto in mano di un terapeuta magari da sola*? (abbiamo fatto terapia di coppia per qualche mese)


ma no..lascia stare....

a nulla servirebbe l'aiuto degli altri se non inizi ad aiutarti da sola....

inizia ad alleggerirti...
dentro.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt...
stai un pò qui...

fai un giro...

a me mi ha aiutato molto...


vado a pulire i funghi....
a dopo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Benvenuta*

Prova a pensare al tuo matrimonio prima della scoperta di questo fatto, che a quanto racconti è stato limitatissimo nel tempo e nello spazio.
Sii sincera con te stessa nel cercare di capire se era veramente il matrimonio che volevi e se eri contenta di come voi lo stavate portando avanti.
Voi, non tu.


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

..solo una cosa...mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?[/QUOTE]

Ti rispondo con molta sincerità anche se forse non potrai capire. Per puro e semplice egoismo..volevo un figlio e nella mia disperazione cercavo di riprendermi la felicità che la vita mi stava togliendo. Non ho fatto cosa migliore….lui la adora, io la adoro..è una figli amata e voluta..


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prova a pensare al tuo matrimonio prima della scoperta di questo fatto, che a quanto racconti è stato limitatissimo nel tempo e nello spazio.
> Sii sincera con te stessa nel cercare di capire se era veramente il matrimonio che volevi e se eri contenta di come voi lo stavate portando avanti.
> Voi, non tu.



No..chiaramente il tradimento ha fatto venir fuori che il matrimonio all'apparenza perfetto era pieno di crepe...ma a cosa mi serve questa cosa e questa lucidità ora? se anche dico..ok era un matrimonio pieno di problemi anche prima cosa cambia in me e per me?


----------



## T-REX (17 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> eh già, non serve, piangere e pestare i piedi..lo sai anche tu.
> Sono tanti tre anni per stare ancora in posizione di stallo. Se c'è stato qualcosa di buono in questo matrimonio, devi tenerne conto, e guardare oltre. Direi che è il momento.
> ..solo una cosa...*mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?*


Me lo sono chiesto anche io nel mio personalissimo caso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> No..chiaramente il tradimento ha fatto venir fuori che il matrimonio all'apparenza perfetto era pieno di crepe...ma a cosa mi serve questa cosa e questa lucidità ora? se anche dico..ok era un matrimonio pieno di problemi anche prima cosa cambia in me e per me?


Il matrimonio perfetto... ma pensa che noia mortale sarebbe. Tutto un ciao amore certo tesoro mai un po' di adrenalina... una palla unica:mrgreen:. Intanto, partire da quei problemi ti permetterebbe di FARE qualcosa, di CAMBIARE qualcosa. Perchè quello che è stato non lo cambi, e allora resti lì impotente a maledire quel giorno in cui hai letto.
Curiosa coincidenza comunque.
Cioè... tradimento occasionale di una sera, lui ne parla al pc con l'amico e lascia acceso il pc sulla conversazione.
Tipo... come se volesse essere scoperto:singleeye:.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

melania ha detto:


> eh già, non serve, piangere e pestare i piedi..lo sai anche tu.
> Sono tanti tre anni per stare ancora in posizione di stallo. Se c'è stato qualcosa di buono in questo matrimonio, devi tenerne conto, e guardare oltre. Direi che è il momento.
> ..solo una cosa...*mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?*


Non è una cosa rara. Purtroppo, aggiungo.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Gennaio 2013)

l'errore di una notte come ha fatto 
a farti capire che il matrimonio era pieno di crepe?
Se prima ti sembravaa tutto rose e fiori forse eri tu che non volevi accettare alcune lacune che c'erano già in precedenza?


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*mica le vedevo le crepe prima...*



lunapiena ha detto:


> l'errore di una notte come ha fatto
> a farti capire che il matrimonio era pieno di crepe?
> Se prima ti sembravaa tutto rose e fiori forse eri tu che non volevi accettare alcune lacune che c'erano già in precedenza?




sono emerse grazie alla psicoterapia che ha aperto il vaso di pandora


----------



## melania (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è una cosa rara. Purtroppo, aggiungo.


Ciao, Sbri..
ok, sì..chiaramente i figli sono sempre un dono, però ...boh io so che se già c'è della carne sulla brace che sta bruciando, meglio non aggiungerne...
...mia modestissima opinione..ovviamente..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> No..chiaramente il tradimento ha fatto venir fuori che il matrimonio all'apparenza perfetto era pieno di crepe...ma a cosa mi serve questa cosa e questa lucidità ora? se anche dico..ok era un matrimonio pieno di problemi anche prima cosa cambia in me e per me?



cambia il fatto che se è così, non puoi più imputare a un episodio limitato, per quanto doloroso e importante la distruzione di anni di rapporto e di vita insieme
non puoi e non devi
cambia il fatto che non puoi tirarti indietro dalla responsabilità di un matrimonio con le crepe in cui c'eri anche tu

il che non significa che il tradimento sia una tua responsabilità, attenzione

e se cominci a vedere in modo più realistico quel "prima" del tradimento, potresti capire che era una situazione in cui non saresti potuta rimanere più di tanto, tradimento o no

e questo può essere un buon inizio per rimettere in moto positività e lasciare il passato al passato


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*No non voleva essere scoperto*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il matrimonio perfetto... ma pensa che noia mortale sarebbe. Tutto un ciao amore certo tesoro mai un po' di adrenalina... una palla unica:mrgreen:. Intanto, partire da quei problemi ti permetterebbe di FARE qualcosa, di CAMBIARE qualcosa. Perchè quello che è stato non lo cambi, e allora resti lì impotente a maledire quel giorno in cui hai letto.
> Curiosa coincidenza comunque.
> Cioè... tradimento occasionale di una sera, lui ne parla al pc con l'amico e lascia acceso il pc sulla conversazione.
> Tipo... come se volesse essere scoperto:singleeye:.



E' solo un impedito da un punto di vista tecnologico..pensava che la conversazione in chat non memorizzasse conversazione


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Grazie*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cambia il fatto che se è così, non puoi più imputare a un episodio limitato, per quanto doloroso e importante la distruzione di anni di rapporto e di vita insieme
> non puoi e non devi
> cambia il fatto che non puoi tirarti indietro dalla responsabilità di un matrimonio con le crepe in cui c'eri anche tu
> 
> ...




Ho colto il punto. E' che oggi va un pò così..il mio cervello e i mie pensieri..grazie davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' solo un impedito da un punto di vista tecnologico..pensava che la conversazione in chat non memorizzasse conversazione


Invornito = Invornito ++;
(tengo aggiornati i contatori di Stermy nell'attesa di un suo ritorno):mrgreen:.
Che gli dei ci proteggano dagli invorniti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui. Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la  mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di tornare ad innamorarmi. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più.




Non è proprio il caso che tu ti disperi così, abbiamo provato o stiamo ancora provando quello che stai sperimentando tu ad oggi.
Ascolta: c'è tradimento e tradimento, non è affatto vero che sono tutti uguali e tutti condannabili alla stessa maniera.
Non è così.
Il tuo, in confronto a quello che molte utenti hanno scoperto, è davvero ai minimi termini come gravità.
Non è mia intenzione banalizzarlo, né mettere in discussione il tuo dolore che so essere autentico.
Ti invito soltanto a riletterci ancora sopra.
Una scappatella, o avventura, chiamala come vuoi, di una notte col protagonista (tuo marito) per di più ubriaco perso, va assolutamente sdrammatizzata.
E' stata un'occasione che si è presentata e che lui, senza smentire l'appartenenza alla categoria maschile, ha sfruttato. FINE.
Non c'è stato altro, nessun seguito, nessun coinvolgimento...NIENTE.
E tu, per questa cosa, l'hai fatto andare via dalla vostra casa per diverse volte?
E' davvero eccessiva come reazione e te lo dico in tutta sincerità.
Mi meraviglio anche che lo/a psicoterapeuta non ti abbia convinto per niente dell'inconsistenza dell'evento. 
A proposito, mi piacerebbe sapere se era un uomo o una donna.

Allora, chi è stato tradito per mesi e anni? Si dovrebbe sparare?

Quello che devi fare è cambiare i tuoi schemi mentali e abbandonare l'idea che avevi di un rapporto simbiotico fra te e tuo marito. La simbiosi la lasciamo al mondo animale...

Dici che lui ha distrutto la tua visione delle cose e del mondo.
Sai cosa ti dico?
Che è un bene.
Tuo marito non è perfetto e l'hai scoperto. E aggiungo anche, meno male che l'hai scoperto. 
E' un uomo normale con dei limiti, come tutti, ma sicuramente possiede anche tanti pregi, altrimenti non lo avresti scelto come tuo compagno di vita.
Concedigli di essere considerato un essere umano, manchevole ed imperfetto.
Un uomo che si è lasciato andare in un momento di euforia, in un momento in cui era vulnerabile.
Un uomo che può anche sbagliare.
Ricordati che è stato solo sesso e che lui non dà alla cosa lo stesso significato e la stessa importanza che le dai tu. 

E non lo odiare, ma amalo.
Puoi ancora amarlo anche se in maniera diversa, più consapevole e realista.
Ma riuscirai a farlo quando lo avrai accettato per quello che è.


----------



## devastata (17 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> ..solo una cosa...mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?


Ti rispondo con molta sincerità anche se forse non potrai capire. Per puro e semplice egoismo..volevo un figlio e nella mia disperazione cercavo di riprendermi la felicità che la vita mi stava togliendo. Non ho fatto cosa migliore….lui la adora, io la adoro..è una figli amata e voluta..[/QUOTE]


Allora regalatele quello che la renderà felice, una famiglia unita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con molta sincerità anche se forse non potrai capire. Per puro e semplice egoismo..volevo un figlio e nella mia disperazione cercavo di riprendermi la felicità che la vita mi stava togliendo. Non ho fatto cosa migliore….lui la adora, io la adoro..è una figli amata e voluta..



Allora regalatele quello che la renderà felice, una famiglia unita.[/QUOTE]
Devy(non ce la faccio a scriverlo per intero, perdona)... mica è facile. Volevo chiedere, se posso: la terapeuta... ti ha parlato di tue fragilità pregresse al matrimonio?


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta...parli come la mia psicoterapeuta*



Diletta ha detto:


> ..........E' davvero eccessiva come reazione e te lo dico in tutta sincerità.
> Mi meraviglio anche che lo/a psicoterapeuta non ti abbia convinto per niente dell'inconsistenza dell'evento.
> A proposito, mi piacerebbe sapere se era un uomo o una donna.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladyhurt (17 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora regalatele quello che la renderà felice, una famiglia unita.


Devy(non ce la faccio a scriverlo per intero, perdona)... mica è facile. Volevo chiedere, se posso: la terapeuta... ti ha parlato di tue fragilità pregresse al matrimonio?[/QUOTE]


nelle sedute più che le mie fragilità sono emerse le sue..e problemi miei e suoi con la famiglia di origine


----------



## Tebina (17 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invornito = Invornito ++;
> (tengo aggiornati i contatori di Stermy nell'attesa di un suo ritorno):mrgreen:.
> Che gli dei ci proteggano dagli invorniti.


 e dalle facocere.
invornito+facocera è l'inferno in terra. e non solo per unaa notte.


per eoni


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ..........E' davvero eccessiva come reazione e te lo dico in tutta sincerità.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> nelle sedute più che le mie fragilità sono emerse le sue..e problemi miei e suoi con la famiglia di origine


Benvenuta nel club


----------



## ladyhurt (18 Gennaio 2013)

*emh...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Benvenuta nel club


 che dire? Grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> che dire? Grazie


Mi ha fatto piacere leggere la distinzione che hai fatto tra quello che scrivi qui, nei momenti bui... e la quotidianeità(ma si scrive così? ma esiste?) del tuo matrimonio.
Le famiglie di origine sono così spesso anche all'origine dei problemi di vita matrimoniale che... per me sono state uno sprone a riprendere il mio equilibrio al più presto.
Bisogna interrompere la catena.


----------



## ladyhurt (18 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto piacere leggere la distinzione che hai fatto tra quello che scrivi qui, nei momenti bui... e la quotidianeità(ma si scrive così? ma esiste?) del tuo matrimonio.
> Le famiglie di origine sono così spesso anche all'origine dei problemi di vita matrimoniale che... per me sono state uno sprone a riprendere il mio equilibrio al più presto.
> Bisogna interrompere la catena.



Si nel nostro caso, durante la psicoterapia, sono venute fuori questioni molto pesanti in particolare sulla madre di mio marito. Uno dei motivi che mi ha indotta a concederci una seconda possibilità è stata proprio la sua iniziativa di mettere dei paletti ( con fatti precisi) alla sua ingerenza nella nostra vita...E in effetti una delle cose che ho guadagnato da questa vicenda è stata proprio mettere i suoi nella condizione di non ferirmi più come nel passato e avere accanto un uomo che interviene in mia difesa quando sua madre esagera (mentre prima era il suo zerbino e non fiatava per non deluderla ferirla o comunque contraddirla). Per quanto riguarda la mia vita matrimoniale e la necessità di scrivere qua (intesa come modo  di ritagliare degli spazi solo miei ) anche questa è frutto di un lungo percorso..ero abituata a condividere tutto con lui anche le pw delle nostre poste..grande errore che non rifarò mai più..ma al tempo scambiavo questo rapporto simbiotico per fiducia totale e non necessità di aver il ben che minimo segreto...


----------



## devastata (18 Gennaio 2013)

Quando si è in buona fede e non si fa niente di nascosto e che possa danneggiare l'altro, è normale essere trasparenti.

Dobbiamo aprire gli occhi quando ci accorgiamo che l'altro nasconde o spegne il cellulare quando è con noi e quando cerca con mille scuse di ritagliarsi troppo tempo fuori casa o  ti invoglia  a partire.

In ogni caso, dopo un tradimento subito, breve e peggio ancora lungo, la fiducia cieca non ci sarà mai più.


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat.


mi dispiace molto per questa storia che ho letto;
ancora una volta faccio notare la assoluta imbecillità degli uomini traditori
che piangono come agnellini una volta sgamati,
e la forza morale di certe donne traditrici che, pur di non ammettere
nulla, a volte si farebbero scuoiare vive.

Non per nulla di parla di altra metà del cielo.

PS se lo odi, lascialo. Coraggio.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> PS se lo odi, lascialo. Coraggio.




:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui. Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la  mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di tornare ad innamorarmi. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..*vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più*.


e perché no?

per me hai voluto continuare la vostra storia, ma non gli hai mai perdonato. quando in una coppia manca perdono e fiducia, e come se fosse già divisa e se non riesci a perdonare né fidarti, forse è meglio che prendi la via che invece sembra che la eviti: la separazione.

se non vuoi separarti, allora sarà un bel po' di lavoretti da fare prima che tu possa essere serena. penso che noncurante il tradimento, il vostro rapporto non sia, mai stato o non più, uno dei migliori. se vuoi che cambi qualcosa su questo fronte, devi spacchettare il tuo fascino e renderti irresistibile, tanto che oltre a tuo uomo lo notano anche gli altri. anche gli uomini sono gelosi, e quando un altro ti guarda mentre passeggi col tuo, allora sarà lui a cominciare di preoccuparsi e tenerti più stretta.

in altre parole, smetti a dargli una ragione per scappare da te. se lo vuoi per te e solo per te, allora devi fare in modo che lui non trovi nessuna motivazione in cuor suo per tradirti ancora.


----------



## Pepebianco (19 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Si nel nostro caso, durante la psicoterapia, sono venute fuori questioni molto pesanti in particolare sulla madre di mio marito. Uno dei motivi che mi ha indotta a concederci una seconda possibilità è stata proprio la sua iniziativa di mettere dei paletti ( con fatti precisi) alla sua ingerenza nella nostra vita...E in effetti una delle cose che ho guadagnato da questa vicenda è stata proprio mettere i suoi nella condizione di non ferirmi più come nel passato e avere accanto un uomo che interviene in mia difesa quando sua madre esagera (mentre prima era il suo zerbino e non fiatava per non deluderla ferirla o comunque contraddirla). Per quanto riguarda la mia vita matrimoniale e la necessità di scrivere qua (intesa come modo  di ritagliare degli spazi solo miei ) anche questa è frutto di un lungo percorso..ero abituata a condividere tutto con lui anche le pw delle nostre poste..grande errore che non rifarò mai più..ma al tempo scambiavo questo rapporto simbiotico per fiducia totale e non necessità di aver il ben che minimo segreto...


Ciao Lady
da quello che scrivi qui io ci leggo che il vostro rapporto sta crescendo!
Condividere tutto (anche le pw!!!) è decisamente una cosa troppo "romantica"...intendo che avere una propria pw per la posta elettronica.. non è mancanza di fiducia, è sinonimo di indipendenza!
E il fatto che lui abbia messo di sua iniziativa i paletti alla mamma è un bel segnale nei tuoi confronti, e tu stessa per questa cosa gli hai dato una seconda possibilità.
E soprattutto: prima del tradimento le cose non andavano benissimo, se il vostro rapporto aveva bisogno di una svolta...direi che l'ha avuta, eccome! (anche se, ovviamente, considerato che nel vostro destino di coppia c'era un tradimento, sarebbe stato preferibile per te se fossi stata tu a spassartela con un giovane postino mentre lui sfacchinava al lavoro!! )
Ma tant'è, prendila com'è venuta!
E non essere gelosa, ne sospettosa, che non ti serve a NIENTE.
Invece PRETENDI quello che vuoi da lui.
Non ti risponde al cell e fa tardi? 
Te ne fotti.
Ma se quando entra in casa non ti saluta infilandoti la lingua in bocca, allora son cazzi.

Lady, tieni a mente che lui ha solamente fatto una cazzata. Vuoi rovinarti l'esistenza per una CAZZATA?
Avete una figlia, goditi tua figlia, ricostruisci una relazione PIENAMENTE SODDISFACENTE (non "appena" soddisfacente) e perdonalo. E' un dono che fai a te stessa. Anche lui ne beneficerà, ma tu fallo per te.


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto per questa storia che ho letto;
> ancora una volta faccio notare la assoluta imbecillità degli uomini traditori
> *che piangono come agnellini una volta sgamati,*
> e la forza morale di certe donne traditrici che, pur di non ammettere
> ...




Permettimi alcune considerazioni:

1) non tutti piangono come agnellini, lo fa solo chi si vergogna per la cazzata che ha fatto, quindi presumibilmente un non-traditore. I seriali non piangono affatto...sono solo dispiaciuti per essere stati scoperti.
Nel caso specifico, quindi, la moglie dovrebbe tenerne conto.
E non mi venire a dire che le sue sono lascrime di coccodrillo e che ci doveva pensare prima...e bla bla bla.
Secondo me, non serve a nulla fargli il sermone, ormai la cazzata è stata fatta, e non è neanche così difficile cascarci, non è di certo il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.

Il p.s. mi sembra davvero drastico.
L'odio esiste come esiste l'amore: ne è l'altra faccia e viene fuori in reazione a un amore deluso e offeso.
Ma fino a che si prova ancora l'amore bisogna avere il coraggio di andare avanti e provare a ricostruire qualcosa di bello.
Questo è per me il vero coraggio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e perché no?
> 
> per me hai voluto continuare la vostra storia, ma non gli hai mai perdonato. quando in una coppia manca perdono e fiducia, e come se fosse già divisa e se non riesci a perdonare né fidarti, forse è meglio che prendi la via che invece sembra che la eviti: la separazione.
> 
> ...



:up: Quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Gian (19 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Permettimi alcune considerazioni:
> 1) non tutti piangono come agnellini, lo fa solo chi si vergogna per la cazzata che ha fatto, quindi presumibilmente un non-traditore. I seriali non piangono affatto...sono solo dispiaciuti per essere stati scoperti.
> Nel caso specifico, quindi, la moglie dovrebbe tenerne conto.
> E non mi venire a dire che le sue sono lacrime di coccodrillo e che ci doveva pensare prima...e bla bla bla.
> ...


senti Diletta, con tutto il rispetto...io prima non ho parlato di lacrime di coccodrillo o bla bla bla...
non credo che si possano dividere le persone in categorie.
Se rileggi quello che ho scritto, stavo istituendo un paragone tra il tradimento maschile
(invariabilmente uguale, o piangono oppure si appellano alla "follia" della amante che
li perseguitava, ed altre balle assortite, non sanno manco mentire 'sti omuncoli), 
e quello femminile, che è nettamente diverso.
Tu sei per il perdono? Buon per te, lascia però che qualcuno tra odio e amore
cerchi la strada della DIGNITA'.
Del non farsi prendere per il culo, a dirlo con filosofia. 
Perchè con la scusa dell'amore ci sono persone che accettano le peggiori nefandezze.

Non pretendere negli altri l'abnegazione che hai avuto tu.
saluto

ricopio il post dell'amica, giusto per capire cosa ci aveva detto perchè capita di perdere il filo del discorso a volte....
 *Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento)

*
PS Non accetterei mai di stare con una donna che mi odia dal profondo del cuore....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> senti Diletta, con tutto il rispetto...io prima non ho parlato di lacrime di coccodrillo o bla bla bla...
> non credo che si possano dividere le persone in categorie.
> Se rileggi quello che ho scritto, stavo istituendo un paragone tra il tradimento maschile
> (invariabilmente uguale, o piangono oppure si appellano alla "follia" della amante che
> ...


Ma va?
La te copa un poco al giorno...
no?
( Ti uccide un poco al giorno)

Ma dico io...ma se lo odi...perchè lo ami ?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ladyhurt (20 Gennaio 2013)

*sei fuori strada*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> e perché no?
> 
> ... se vuoi che cambi qualcosa su questo fronte, devi spacchettare il tuo fascino e renderti irresistibile, tanto che oltre a tuo uomo lo notano anche gli altri. anche gli uomini sono gelosi, e quando un altro ti guarda mentre passeggi col tuo, allora sarà lui a cominciare di preoccuparsi e tenerti più stretta.
> 
> in altre parole, smetti a dargli una ragione per scappare da te. se lo vuoi per te e solo per te, allora devi fare in modo che lui non trovi nessuna motivazione in cuor suo per tradirti ancora.


Lui era molto geloso prima che io scoprissi la sua tresca di una sera...gli uomini per strada mi notano anche se sono con lui...non sona mancate in passato scenate di gelosia..:mrgreen: Nonostante questo cmq credo mi abbia data per scontata e forse non ha mai avuto paura che io volgessi il mio sguardo altrove. Dopo che ho scoperto tutto ha smesso di essere geloso e di fare domande...se arrivano chiamate ad orari improbabili sul  mio cellulare non si sgomenta, idem se resto ore di sera davanti al PC...dice di non sentirsi più in diritto di farmi domande e indagare sulla mia vita..perchè è lui che ha tradito la coppia e minato la fiducia Questa cosa mi destabilizza anche se non nego che faccio di tutto per capire se esista un modo per scoprire quanto lui ( e se) tema che ricambi il bel regalo che ha fatto a me


----------



## ladyhurt (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Odi et amo...*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto per questa storia che ho letto;
> ancora una volta faccio notare la assoluta imbecillità degli uomini traditori
> che piangono come agnellini una volta sgamati,
> e la forza morale di certe donne traditrici che, pur di non ammettere
> ...



_Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris.__Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior.
..._Odio e amo. Per quale motivo io lo faccia, forse ti chiederai. Non lo so, ma sento che accade, e mi tormento. (Catullo)

Se non ammetti l'esistenza di questi due sentimenti rivolti allo stesso individuo inutile dialogare..reciprocamente non arriveremmo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Lui era molto geloso prima che io scoprissi la sua tresca di una sera...gli uomini per strada mi notano anche se sono con lui...non sona mancate in passato scenate di gelosia..:mrgreen: Nonostante questo cmq credo mi abbia data per scontata e forse non ha mai avuto paura che io volgessi il mio sguardo altrove. Dopo che ho scoperto tutto ha smesso di essere geloso e di fare domande...se arrivano chiamate ad orari improbabili sul  mio cellulare non si sgomenta, idem se resto ore di sera davanti al PC...dice di non sentirsi più in diritto di farmi domande e indagare sulla mia vita..perchè è lui che ha tradito la coppia e minato la fiducia Questa cosa mi destabilizza anche se *non nego che faccio di tutto per capire se esista un modo per scoprire quanto lui ( e se) tema che ricambi il bel regalo che ha fatto a me*


se già ti guardano per via, vai un po' oltre ... girati, parlagli del ragazzo appena passato.

che non sia più geloso in rispetto a prima mi pare però un segnale forte e chiaro che qualcosa non va. sarà il caso che gli devi ripassare per lo stomaco ... ad esempio, cibi prelibati sono un mezzo di corruzione sleale, ma molto efficiente.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> senti Diletta, con tutto il rispetto...io prima non ho parlato di lacrime di coccodrillo o bla bla bla...
> non credo che si possano dividere le persone in categorie.
> Se rileggi quello che ho scritto, stavo istituendo un paragone tra il tradimento maschile
> (invariabilmente uguale, o piangono oppure si appellano alla "follia" della amante che
> ...



Non hai parlato di coccodrilli, è vero, è stata una mia licenza dettata dall'ovvietà sul pianto a posteriori.
Questa volta, però, sei incappato tu nell'"errore" di generalizzare che faccio spesso io, infatti ribadisco che il tradimento maschile non è invariabilmente uguale, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il comportamento dopo la sgamata.
D'accordo con te che sono degli imbecilli i traditori, e potrei dire di molto peggio...(se vuoi si fa a gara).

E comunque ci riferivamo al caso di Lady, che, nonostante abbia causato un grande dolore per lei che non sminuisco, torno a dire che è superabilissimo a mio avviso proprio per come si è svolto.
Ed è qui che entra in gioco la forza di un amore, oltre a tutto il resto che viene valutato in modo razionale.
L'amore permette di validare col cuore ciò che si è già compreso con la mente, o perlomeno dovrebbe, il condizionale è d'obbligo.
Senza di esso, stare insieme diventa solo questione di opportunismo, ma allora in questo caso non si soffre
affatto e ognuno si fa i cavoli suoi.
Vale a dire: sto con lui perché mi conviene per tanti motivi...

Chi più ama più soffre e l'ho sperimentato.
Quanto al perdono...non si regala mai, anche se è un dono che si farebbe soprattutto a noi stessi, perché è a noi che serve, ma deve venire spontaneo e non si sa neanche quando e se arriverà...e comunque è il traditore che se lo deve conquistare.

La presa per il culo è quella che brucia di più e offende tantissimo.
Sinceramente non so come porvi rimedio: se c'è tradimento c'è presa per il culo.
Ma la rabbia c'è ancora e ti dico anche che se non si amasse sarebbe tutto così semplice: un bel calcio nel culo e via.
E avanti un altro!
Ti sembra che abbia così tanta abnegazione?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in  in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa



Hai mai pensato che in una gelosia continuata forse in te ancora non si è ancora metabolizzato il concetto che la vita che si sceglie di percorrere appartiene soltanto a se stessi? Mi spiego, o almeno ci provo.

Se una persona tradita ha dei percorsi e tra questi giustamente la gelosia,e la gelosia stenta ad andarsene via, a parere mio c'è qualcosa che ancora non è entrata dentro, cosa non è entrato dentro? forse il concetto che la vita va vissuta? che essere traditi non è soltanto un male, ma anche la conoscenza del partner e di se stessi e di tutto quello che si doveva prima conoscere, variare insieme e continuare un percorso consapevoli che il futuro non è detto che debba continuare con il partner attuale, quindi perchè non darsi semplicemente pace e pensare, se questo/a mi tradisce nuovamente, stavolta gli do un bel calcio in culo e mi rifaccio una nuova vita.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che in una gelosia continuata forse in te ancora non si è ancora metabolizzato il concetto che la vita che si sceglie di percorrere appartiene soltanto a se stessi? Mi spiego, o almeno ci provo.
> 
> Se una persona tradita ha dei percorsi e tra questi giustamente la gelosia,e la gelosia stenta ad andarsene via, a parere mio c'è qualcosa che ancora non è entrata dentro, cosa non è entrato dentro? forse il concetto che la vita va vissuta? che essere traditi non è soltanto un male, ma anche la conoscenza del partner e di se stessi e di tutto quello che si doveva prima conoscere, variare insieme e continuare un percorso consapevoli che il futuro non è detto che debba continuare con il partner attuale, quindi* perchè non darsi semplicemente pace e pensare, se questo/a mi tradisce nuovamente, stavolta gli do un bel calcio in culo e mi rifaccio una nuova vita.*




Perfetto Claudio: anch'io mi dò pace così e ho adottato lo stesso pensiero.
Ergo: se mi tradisce di nuovo e non lo scopro, non ci posso fare nulla e se la vede con la sua coscienza.
Nel senso: affari suoi.

Se mi tradisce e lo scopro sa già cosa gli aspetta ed è esattamente quello che hai proposto tu!

Molto semplice


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perfetto Claudio: anch'io mi dò pace così e ho adottato lo stesso pensiero.
> Ergo: se mi tradisce di nuovo e non lo scopro, non ci posso fare nulla e se la vede con la sua coscienza.
> Nel senso: affari suoi.
> 
> ...



Ma tu non eri quella che diceva che se tuo marito va con le puttane brasiliane non è tradimento ma sfogo, e che se avessi le possibilità gli finanzieresti pure il viaggio in Brasile?!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quella che diceva che se tuo marito va con le puttane brasiliane non è tradimento ma sfogo, e che se avessi le possibilità gli finanzieresti pure il viaggio in Brasile?!


Perchè riprendere discorsi vecchi? ci sono delle affermazioni sul presente, commentiamo quelle, o andiamo a ritroso come i gamberi? andiamo?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perfetto Claudio: anch'io mi dò pace così e ho adottato lo stesso pensiero.
> Ergo: se mi tradisce di nuovo e non lo scopro, non ci posso fare nulla e se la vede con la sua coscienza.
> Nel senso: affari suoi.
> 
> ...



Semplicissimo, condivido, con il tempo si assume coscienza di quello che una volta appariva impossibile, chiamasi maturità, talvolta.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri quella che diceva che se tuo marito va con le puttane brasiliane non è tradimento ma sfogo, e che se avessi le possibilità gli finanzieresti pure il viaggio in Brasile?!




...e infatti non alludevo affatto a quel tipo di tradimento, in quanto, e lo ribadisco perché vedo che non ti entra in testa, per me quello NON è tradimento.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Semplicissimo, condivido, con il tempo si assume coscienza di quello che una volta appariva impossibile, chiamasi maturità, talvolta.




:up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti non alludevo affatto a quel tipo di tradimento, in quanto, e lo ribadisco perché vedo che non ti entra in testa, per me quello NON è tradimento.


Si, cioè no. Non mi entra in testa, non è possibile. Uno va con le puttane e non è tradimento? Porca merda. Che poi la figata sarebbe se fosse così anche per te, cioè se tuo marito accettasse che tu, ogni tanto, te ne andassi in Giamaica a farti sfondare da nerchie negre grosse come tronchi, come peraltro fanno molte facoltose europee ed americane. Ma siccome così NON E', e se appena appena lo accenni a tuo marito quello fa _"eheheheheheh! Non ci provare, eheheheheheh!, che sennò non so come va a finire, ehehehehehheheh! (occhiolino)"_ non vedo come fai a pensarla così. Capisco però che ti possa far vivere meglio, quello sì. Ma è come, boh?, scambiare la realtà per un'altra, col risultato che vivi in un mondo parallelo dove tu sei felice e gli altri fanno il cazzo di comodo loro con tanto di cappello allo psicologo ed al prete che ti ci hanno cacciata dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, cioè no. Non mi entra in testa, non è possibile. Uno va con le puttane e non è tradimento? Porca merda. Che poi la figata sarebbe se fosse così anche per te, cioè se tuo marito accettasse che tu, ogni tanto, te ne andassi in Giamaica a farti sfondare da nerchie negre grosse come tronchi, come peraltro fanno molte facoltose europee ed americane. Ma siccome così NON E', e se appena appena lo accenni a tuo marito quello fa _"eheheheheheh! Non ci provare, eheheheheheh!, che sennò non so come va a finire, ehehehehehheheh! (occhiolino)"_ non vedo come fai a pensarla così. Capisco però che ti possa far vivere meglio, quello sì. Ma è come, boh?, scambiare la realtà per un'altra, col risultato che vivi in un mondo parallelo dove tu sei felice e gli altri fanno il cazzo di comodo loro con tanto di cappello allo psicologo ed al prete che ti ci hanno cacciata dentro.



Aggiornati! le nerchie grosse non sono quelle degli africani, scrivere negre mi sa di razzismo, scusami eh.

Tempo fa non ricordo quale nick ci ragguagliò su quali nerchie nel mondo facessero bandiera alta! con tanto di classifica eh! e quelle africane persero in cm, ops classifica.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, cioè no. Non mi entra in testa, non è possibile. Uno va con le puttane e non è tradimento? Porca merda. Che poi la figata sarebbe se fosse così anche per te, cioè se tuo marito accettasse che tu, ogni tanto, te ne andassi in Giamaica a farti sfondare da nerchie negre grosse come tronchi, come peraltro fanno molte facoltose europee ed americane. Ma siccome così NON E', e se appena appena lo accenni a tuo marito quello fa _"eheheheheheh! Non ci provare, eheheheheheh!, che sennò non so come va a finire, ehehehehehheheh! (occhiolino)"_ non vedo come fai a pensarla così. Capisco però che ti possa far vivere meglio, quello sì. Ma è come, boh?, scambiare la realtà per un'altra, col risultato che vivi in un mondo parallelo dove tu sei felice e gli altri fanno il cazzo di comodo loro con tanto di cappello allo psicologo ed al prete che ti ci hanno cacciata dentro.



Ok, non mi interessa fartelo entrare in testa per forza, che sia chiaro!
Poi, però, ci ripenso e mi chiedo perché dovrebbe essere tradimento uno che va con le puttane, lo sai che, pur sforzandomi, non ci arrivo proprio?
A me, prima di tutto, ciò che interessa è il tradimento affettivo, e l'avrai capito.
Su quello prettamente ludico, anche qui ci sono dei distinguo e dei paletti, ovvio, ma se non mi sconvolge che cosa ci posso fare?

Certo che sei molto educato nelle tue affermazioni, un vero gentleman!
Non ti è mai venuto in mente che possa non interessarmi la dotazione dei giamaicani o similari?
Che sia soddisfatta di quello che ho?
E credimi, se mio marito mi desse carta bianca io potrei non prenderla tanto bene...

P.s. per la cronaca, mio marito non fa assolutamente il cazzo di comodo suo, ma proprio per niente. E' solo liberissimo di dirmi tutto quello che gli passa per la testa, voglia di eventuali trombate compresa.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, non mi interessa fartelo entrare in testa per forza, che sia chiaro!
> Poi, però, ci ripenso e mi chiedo perché dovrebbe essere tradimento uno che va con le puttane, lo sai che, pur sforzandomi, non ci arrivo proprio?
> A me, prima di tutto, ciò che interessa è il tradimento affettivo, e l'avrai capito.
> Su quello prettamente ludico, anche qui ci sono dei distinguo e dei paletti, ovvio, ma se non mi sconvolge che cosa ci posso fare?
> ...


Madonna. Non ti rendi conto di quanto è assurdo che tu ti senta considerata, amata, unica per tuo marito, NEL MOMENTO IN CUI EGLI TI NEGA LA STESSA POSSIBILITA' CHE TU DAI A LUI. Cioè boh. Svegliati. Anzi no, rimani dentro sto mondo fantastico con i mio mini pony, Creamy e la dolce Memole, che di sicuro campi meglio. Non darmi retta. W la figa (per tuo marito, s'intende).


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna. Non ti rendi conto di quanto è assurdo che tu ti senta considerata, amata, unica per tuo marito, NEL MOMENTO IN CUI EGLI TI NEGA LA STESSA POSSIBILITA' CHE TU DAI A LUI. Cioè boh. Svegliati. Anzi no, rimani dentro sto mondo fantastico con i mio mini pony, Creamy e la dolce Memole, che di sicuro campi meglio. Non darmi retta. W la figa (per tuo marito, s'intende).




Vedo che non mi capisci. Anzi dirò che non mi spiego bene.
Non mi nega proprio niente, noi non viviamo nel medioevo o nel mondo fantastico che tu pensi.
Si può parlare di tutto, IO posso parlare di tutto e quando mi verrà, se mi verrà, voglia di provare un altro, sarà il primo a saperlo perché, se non si era capito, gli inganni e i sotterfugi a me fanno vomitare.
Ovviamente, non posso dire che ne sarebbe contento....ma ci potrebbe anche fare poco.
Ma molto dipende da lui...è sempre dipeso da lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedo che non mi capisci. Anzi dirò che non mi spiego bene.
> *Non mi nega proprio niente*, noi non viviamo nel medioevo o nel mondo fantastico che tu pensi.
> Si può parlare di tutto, IO posso parlare di tutto e quando mi verrà, se mi verrà, voglia di provare un altro, sarà il primo a saperlo perché, se non si era capito, gli inganni e i sotterfugi a me fanno vomitare.
> *Ovviamente, non posso dire che ne sarebbe contento....ma ci potrebbe anche fare poco.
> *Ma molto dipende da lui...è sempre dipeso da lui.


Ma come non ti nega nulla se fosti tu a scrivere tempo fa che quando tu accenni all'idea, magari scherzandoci su, quello non ne vuol proprio sentire parlare. Altro che non ti nega nulla, altro che non ne sarebbe contento, tu provaci davvero e poi vedi com'è che col cazzo ci potrebbe fare poco, Dilè. Ma tu non lo fai principalmente perchè a te PIACE che sia così, geloso di te, ti senti gratificata. Ma quello che non capisci è che non è geloso di te, quanto del suo possesso nei tuoi confronti, che è diverso. E la fortuna tua, la tua eh, e lo specifico perchè pur essendo in una posizione tutto sommato per qualcuno invidiabile io sto tizio per la verità non lo invidio affatto, è che evidentemente ti basta quello che conosci ed il tuo mondo fatato per vivere felice. E buon per te, aggiungo.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come non ti nega nulla se fosti tu a scrivere tempo fa che quando tu accenni all'idea, magari scherzandoci su, quello non ne vuol proprio sentire parlare. Altro che non ti nega nulla, altro che non ne sarebbe contento, tu provaci davvero e poi vedi com'è che col cazzo ci potrebbe fare poco, Dilè. Ma tu non lo fai principalmente perchè a te PIACE che sia così, geloso di te, ti senti gratificata. Ma quello che non capisci è che non è geloso di te, quanto del suo possesso nei tuoi confronti, che è diverso. E la fortuna tua, la tua eh, e lo specifico perchè pur essendo in una posizione tutto sommato per qualcuno invidiabile io sto tizio per la verità non lo invidio affatto, è che evidentemente ti basta quello che conosci ed il tuo mondo fatato per vivere felice. E buon per te, aggiungo.



Joey, quanto sei lontano dalla meta...

Ma tu non hai capito che se non lo faccio è perché non lo voglio fare, non perché non lo posso fare.
Oltre tutto sono in credito...
E non sto vivendo in nessun mondo fatato...se mai prima vivevo nell'idillio, ora è tutto così spaventosamente reale, ma visto che è questa la realtà ho fatto di necessità virtù, e quello che era meglio per me. 
Per me in primis, poi per la coppia, ma questo dopo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [...] Ma tu non lo fai principalmente perchè a te PIACE che sia così, geloso di te, ti senti gratificata. Ma quello che non capisci è che non è geloso di te, quanto del *suo possesso nei tuoi confronti*, che è diverso. [...]


provo una forte sensazione di déjà vu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Joey, quanto sei lontano dalla meta...
> 
> Ma tu non hai capito che se non lo faccio è perché non lo voglio fare, non perché non lo posso fare.
> Oltre tutto sono in credito...
> ...


Diletta, comincio a capire qualcosa di te. Fare di necessità virtù può essere una capacità invidiabile, in alcune situazioni. Anche nella tua, probabilmente.
E tutti siamo contenti per te.

Ma.....questa storia che sei in credito e che se solo volessi potresti fare la gang bang domani mattina (che poi non ci vuole mica chissà che a farla, tecnicamente parlando)....
Cioè: è proprio questo il tuo mondo fatato.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provo una forte sensazione di déjà vu


Ehm, cioè?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, cioè?


ho affrontato un concetto simile, da diversa angolazione, poco tempo fa. Preso pietre :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Joey, quanto sei lontano dalla meta...
> 
> Ma tu non hai capito che se non lo faccio è perché non lo voglio fare


Appunto ho scritto che la tua fortuna è che ti basta quello che conosci, proprio per quello. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ho affrontato un concetto simile, da diversa angolazione, poco tempo fa. Preso pietre :mrgreen:


Ah, ok.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto ho scritto che la tua fortuna è che ti basta quello che conosci, proprio per quello. Vabbè.




Ma allora è una "fortuna" di molte, visto che non credo di essere l'unica fedele a questo mondo.
Ma se così non fosse e vivessi davvero nel mondo fatato che dici, 
AVVERTITEMI!! VI PREGO!!
che guarderei di rimediare, la materia prima non manca di certo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, comincio a capire qualcosa di te. Fare di necessità virtù può essere una capacità invidiabile, in alcune situazioni. Anche nella tua, probabilmente.
> E tutti siamo contenti per te.
> 
> *Ma.....questa storia che sei in credito e che se solo volessi potresti fare la gang bang domani mattina (che poi non ci vuole mica chissà che a farla, tecnicamente parlando)....
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta, comincio a capire qualcosa di te. Fare di necessità virtù può essere una capacità invidiabile, in alcune situazioni. Anche nella tua, probabilmente.
> ...


e io che ho detto?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, non mi interessa fartelo entrare in testa per forza, che sia chiaro!
> Poi, però, ci ripenso e mi chiedo perché dovrebbe essere tradimento uno che va con le puttane, lo sai che, pur sforzandomi, non ci arrivo proprio?
> A me, prima di tutto, ciò che interessa è il tradimento affettivo, e l'avrai capito.
> Su quello prettamente ludico, anche qui ci sono dei distinguo e dei paletti, ovvio, ma se non mi sconvolge che cosa ci posso fare?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma allora è una "fortuna" di molte*,* visto che non credo di essere l'unica fedele a questo mondo*.
> Ma se così non fosse e vivessi davvero nel mondo fatato che dici,
> AVVERTITEMI!! VI PREGO!!
> che guarderei di rimediare, la materia prima non manca di certo.



Si, ma quelle molte che dici tu certo non pagherebbero le prostitute al marito, sai com'è. Strano, vè?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, comincio a capire qualcosa di te. Fare di necessità virtù può essere una capacità invidiabile, in alcune situazioni. Anche nella tua, probabilmente.
> E tutti siamo contenti per te.
> 
> Ma.....questa storia che sei in credito e che se solo volessi potresti fare la gang bang domani mattina (che poi non ci vuole mica chissà che a farla, tecnicamente parlando)....
> Cioè: è proprio questo il tuo mondo fatato.



Il suo mondo fatato? Il suo Chiara? ne siamo sicuri che sia il suo? O magari Diletta al momento esprime delle sensazioni ed emozioni che fa partecipi tutti del suo percorso? perchè fino a prova contraria lei al momento questo fa qua.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e io che ho detto?


Ma talmente facile de che? Sarà facile per te che hai tutt'altra testa ed hai fatto un altro tipo di percorso, diciamo, non per Diletta che prima dovrebbe togliersi l'ovatta che ha in testa e poi trovare le persone e cercarsi le situazioni. Non è che una si sveglia una mattina e si mette a fare ammucchiate, oh.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma talmente facile de che? Sarà facile per te che hai tutt'altra testa ed hai fatto un altro tipo di percorso, diciamo, non per Diletta che prima dovrebbe togliersi l'ovatta che ha in testa e poi trovare le persone e cercarsi le situazioni. Non è che una si sveglia una mattina e si mette a fare ammucchiate, oh.



:up: Mi sento male....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il suo mondo fatato? Il suo Chiara? ne siamo sicuri che sia il suo? O magari Diletta al momento esprime delle sensazioni ed emozioni che fa partecipi tutti del suo percorso? perchè fino a prova contraria lei al momento questo fa qua.


intraprendere un discorso su quello che fa o non fa Diletta non è una cosa che mi interessi più di tanto
io leggo e commento per quello che scrive qui, e tutto questo giocare con quello che dice e quello che nasconde
(specialità in cui anche tu sei sommamente abile)
questo tranciare i discorsi con un "eh...sapeste voi"
questo far intendere che gli altri sanno le cose parzialmente, mentre "io e mio marito (mia moglie) sappiamo la verità"
questo ammiccare sul fatto che ci sarebbero "file di uomini (donne) pronti, ma io non mi concedo"

mi sa tanto di giochino scemo, o quantomeno di RACCONTARSELA ALLA GRANDE

ripeto: leggendo per quel che scrivete qui non saprei tra voi due a chi dare la palma del più sveglione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma talmente facile de che? Sarà facile per te che hai tutt'altra testa ed hai fatto un altro tipo di percorso, diciamo, non per Diletta che prima dovrebbe togliersi l'ovatta che ha in testa e poi trovare le persone e cercarsi le situazioni. *Non è che una si sveglia una mattina e si mette a fare ammucchiate*, oh.



ma infatti, è da ieri sera che cerco di farglielo capire
è lei, che rintronata dai suoi stessi discorsi, me lo dice
e ci crede pure


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intraprendere un discorso su quello che fa o non fa Diletta non è una cosa che mi interessi più di tanto
> io leggo e commento per quello che scrive qui, e tutto questo giocare con quello che dice e quello che nasconde
> (specialità in cui anche tu sei sommamente abile)
> questo tranciare i discorsi con un "eh...sapeste voi"
> ...



Certo che puoi commentare, e da come si  evince dalla mia risposta c'è chi instilla quella sapienza data da chi può capire Diletta meglio di te, cioè io, o perlomeno credo di capirla, può qua Diletta confermare o no. 

Un effetti ci sono temi e discorsi che qua non affronto e fanno parte del percorso che ho io, al momento non voglio farvene partecipe, posso no? 

Secondo te io e mia moglie non sappiamo molto di più di quello che voi sapete tramite quello che io ho scritto? eh ma dico Chiara,  sei seria o cosa? 

File di donne? per me? si ci sono state, ci credi? non ci credi? sta a te crederlo o non crederlo. 

Io direi che se la racconta soprattutto il traditore che qua scrive e si inventa maschere di circostanze, vuoi un'esempio? Lasciando stare Tebe che poi dice che la metto sempre in mezzo, tutte quelle che la quotano e si definiscono diversamente fedele per darsi un tono e non epiteti diversi, vadano dal marito o moglie che sia, e gli dicano cara/o sono un/una diversamente fedele mica una traditrice. Scrissi traditrice eh! notare bene.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

una bang gang , bing band....:unhappyer me non sarebbe per nulla facile.
ci tenevo a dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che puoi commentare, e da come si evince dalla mia risposta c'è chi instilla quella sapienza data da chi può capire Diletta meglio di te, cioè io, o perlomeno credo di capirla, può qua Diletta confermare o no.
> 
> Un effetti ci sono temi e discorsi che qua non affronto e fanno parte del percorso che ho io, al momento non voglio farvene partecipe, posso no?
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si. Ma dato che non possiamo saperlo possiamo solo commentare quello che leggiamo
Per quel che rigurada Diletta, inutile che lo ribadisco, sono assolutamente d'accordo con Joey (a parte i toni forti che non mi appartengono) e Chiara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una bang gang , bing band....:unhappyer me non sarebbe per nulla facile.
> ci tenevo a dirlo



:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma dato che non possiamo saperlo possiamo solo commentare quello che leggiamo
> Per quel che rigurada Diletta, inutile che lo ribadisco, sono assolutamente d'accordo con Joey (a parte i toni forti che non mi appartengono) e Chiara.



Chi ha scritto che non potete commentare?

Io ho commentato, voi commentate, stiamo commentando. 

Ripeto farfalla ho scritto che non potete commentare? e se si mi incolli dove? grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una bang gang , *bing band*....:unhappyer me non sarebbe per nulla facile.
> ci tenevo a dirlo


Big Bang? Big Band?


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che puoi commentare, e da come si  evince dalla mia risposta c'è chi instilla quella sapienza data da chi può capire Diletta meglio di te, cioè io, o perlomeno credo di capirla, può qua Diletta confermare o no.
> 
> Un effetti ci sono temi e discorsi che qua non affronto e fanno parte del percorso che ho io, al momento non voglio farvene partecipe, posso no?
> 
> ...



:mrgreen:

diversamente forever!


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



è una principiante...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> diversamente forever!


Madò cancella forever!! non sei unica! sei come le altre diversamente! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Ma dato che non possiamo saperlo possiamo solo commentare quello che leggiamo
> Per quel che rigurada Diletta, inutile che lo ribadisco, sono assolutamente d'accordo con Joey *(a parte i toni forti che non mi appartengono)* e Chiara.


E vabbè. Ma tu ammucchiate ne hai mai fatte?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ? Lasciando stare Tebe che poi dice che la metto sempre in mezzo, *tutte quelle che la quotano e si definiscono diversamente fedele per darsi un tono *e non epiteti diversi, vadano dal marito o moglie che sia, e gli dicano cara/o sono un/una diversamente fedele mica una traditrice. Scrissi traditrice eh! notare bene.


Ma chi sono? Mai viste, veramente. Qua delle poche traditrici mi pare che solo Tebe si definisce così. Credo eh, magari me n'è sfuggita qualcuna.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò cancella forever!! non sei unica! sei come le altre diversamente! :rotfl:


si.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi sono? Mai viste, veramente. Qua delle poche traditrici mi pare che solo Tebe si definisce così. Credo eh, magari me n'è sfuggita qualcuna.


Bravo, esatto.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.



Palp!!































Tump!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, esatto.


Eh, ma quindi? Quali sono? Babsi forse? O no? E poi?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma quindi? Quali sono? Babsi forse? O no? E poi?



Anche una delle nuove entrate si è definita diversamente fedele, tu non stai attento.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche una delle nuove entrate si è definita diversamente fedele, tu non stai attento.


Ah, e chi è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una bang gang , bing band....:unhappyer me non sarebbe per nulla facile.
> ci tenevo a dirlo


io trovo molto più erotico il big bang. Vuoi mettere... tutto quel silenzio, quello stato di quiete, quel vuoto cosmico... poi... BAM un'esplosione di luci e vortici e separazioni, collisioni e sfioramenti, campi gravitazionali che si intrecciano...
E in tutto questo mutare di forme e di equilibri di forze è oggettivamente difficile prevedere ciò che accadrà.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e chi è?


Una 
Diversamente
Fedele
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io trovo molto più erotico il big bang. Vuoi mettere... tutto quel silenzio, quello stato di quiete, quel vuoto cosmico... poi... BAM un'esplosione di luci e vortici e separazioni, collisioni e sfioramenti, campi gravitazionali che si intrecciano...
> E in tutto questo mutare di forme e di equilibri di forze è oggettivamente difficile prevedere ciò che accadrà.


Ah, ma sei proprio una porcellina, fattelo dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una
> Diversamente
> Fedele
> :mrgreen:


Il nick. Su.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma quindi? Quali sono? Babsi forse? O no? E poi?


non gli va giù il diversamente fedele. Non capisce e accetta la differenza tra traditore e diversamente fedele.

Credo che l'altra sia pepebianco


chissà perchè Ultimo non fa i nomi.:unhappy:

è mica uno stigma il diversamente fedeli.


O si???:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non gli va giù il diversamente fedele. Non capisce e accetta la differenza tra traditore e diversamente fedele.
> 
> Credo che l'altra sia pepebianco
> 
> ...


In effetti non ho letto mica cos'ha scritto sta pepebianco, che mi faceva fatica. Vabbè.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nick. Su.


Aòh ma ti pare che ricordi tutto o che mi metta a cercare nei vari post? tranquillo che se lo trovo lo scrivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma sei proprio una porcellina, fattelo dire.


Moi?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non gli va giù il diversamente fedele. Non capisce e accetta la differenza tra traditore e diversamente fedele.
> 
> Credo che l'altra sia pepebianco
> 
> ...


E secondo te a me non va a genio? guarda che dei traditori, che siano traditori o diversamente fedeli mica ho una bella opinione, basta questo a convincerti evè ? 

Certo che scrivere a me, chissà perchè Ultimo non fa i nomi, mi pare nupoco fuori luogo, come se avessi :scared: a scriverlo, tzè...:mrgreen: Tebastra Tebastra mi dai un bacio e mi fai sanguinare!! :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Moi?View attachment 6277


Si. Come avatar peraltro ti starebbe un incanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Come avatar peraltro ti starebbe un incanto.


c'è anche una certa somiglianza, ti dirò.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è anche una certa somiglianza, ti dirò.


Nah, tu sei magrolina, mi sa. Diciamo che la somiglianza è a livello concettuale.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è anche una certa somiglianza, ti dirò.



assomigli a donatella versace?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> assomigli a donatella versace?:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah, tu sei magrolina, mi sa. Diciamo che la somiglianza è a livello concettuale.


Cioè che non si butta nulla!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> assomigli a donatella versace?:mrgreen:


Minchia spero proprio di no. Ma d'altra parte non ci somiglia manco Piggy, che è simpatica e piaciona. Donatella Versace è simpatica come un sanpietrino o come Minerva, vedi tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè che non si butta nulla!


Che è una maialina. Potenzialmente. Che poi sia tutta casa e chiesa (chiesa per dire, che manco crede), è un altro discorso. E poi comunque, in genere, della donna non si butta via nulla, quando ce l'hai sottomano.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia spero proprio di no. Ma d'altra parte non ci somiglia manco Piggy, che è simpatica e piaciona. Donatella Versace è simpatica come un sanpietrino o come Minerva, vedi tu.



ops! ho cannato, non assomiglia a Piggy, ma a 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un'altra dei Muppet

scusa Sbri:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è una maialina. Potenzialmente. Che poi sia tutta casa e chiesa (chiesa per dire, che manco crede), è un altro discorso. E poi comunque, in genere, della donna non si butta via nulla, quando ce l'hai sottomano.





:up: Per il resto non commento, altrimenti sbri me le suona di santa ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ops! ho cannato, non assomiglia a Piggy, ma a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunsevedenacippa!


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nunsevedenacippa!


sapessi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sapessi...:mrgreen:


 meno male che non si vede!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sapessi...:mrgreen:


Sarebbe stato meglio se non avessi visto. Minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio se non avessi visto. Minchia.



Ah! tu hai visto? cosa hai visto ?


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe stato meglio se non avessi visto. Minchia.



e pensare che prima era molto carina, secondo me


----------



## Kid (22 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> ..solo una cosa...mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto sia una cosa immensa, proprio in mezzo a tutta questa confusione..perchè?
> 
> Ti rispondo con molta sincerità anche se forse non potrai capire. Per puro e semplice egoismo..volevo un figlio e nella mia disperazione cercavo di riprendermi la felicità che la vita mi stava togliendo. Non ho fatto cosa migliore….lui la adora, io la adoro..è una figli amata e voluta..


Stessa identica cosa successa a noi. Può sembrare ipocrita ed egoista e forse lo è, ma se molti lo fanno forse significa che è una reazione normale ad una crisi di coppia.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

*1°*


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma quelle molte che dici tu certo non pagherebbero le prostitute al marito, sai com'è. Strano, vè?


*2°*


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma talmente facile de che? Sarà facile per te che hai tutt'altra testa ed hai fatto un altro tipo di percorso, diciamo, non per Diletta che prima dovrebbe togliersi l'ovatta che ha in testa e poi trovare le persone e cercarsi le situazioni. Non è che una si sveglia una mattina e si mette a fare ammucchiate, oh.




1°  Sì, hai ragione...è strano

2°  Allora: 
     a) le persone si trovano in un giorno o poco più (e l'ho voluto anche sperimentare...) 
     b) idem per le situazioni

Ma ti chiedo: cosa c'entra l'ovatta che ho in testa? Ma cosa spari?
E' solo questione di volerla o non volerla fare una certa cosa e nessuno obbliga nessuno a farla o non farla.
Mai sentito parlare di scelte e di libero arbitrio?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Stessa identica cosa successa a noi. Può sembrare ipocrita ed egoista e forse lo è, ma se molti lo fanno forse significa che è una *reazione normale *ad una crisi di coppia.



io non la condivido...

mio marito voleva un altro figlio..il periodo era post-cacca...non proprio cacca piena...ma quanto basta per sentirne ancora l'odore...
dissi no.


i figli sono una cosa meravigliosa certo...
ne ho una ed è la luce dei miei occhi...
ma non sono l'ancora di salvezza per il matrimonio in certi casi..
o meglio non bisogna cercarli per salvarsi...

la coppia deve salvarsi da sola.
i figli possono venire anche numerosi dopo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> intraprendere un discorso su quello che fa o non fa Diletta non è una cosa che mi interessi più di tanto
> io leggo e commento per quello che scrive qui, e tutto questo giocare con quello che dice e quello che nasconde
> (specialità in cui anche tu sei sommamente abile)
> questo tranciare i discorsi con un "eh...sapeste voi"
> ...




quale sarebbe il giochino scemo?
Cosa nasconderei?
Mi puoi chiedere tutto, non avendo nulla da nascondere qui.
Sono trasparente come acqua di fonte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Madò cancella forever!! non sei unica!* sei come le altre diversamente! :rotfl:


incommentabile. Davvero. :uhoh:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> quale sarebbe il giochino scemo?
> Cosa nasconderei?
> Mi puoi chiedere tutto, non avendo nulla da nascondere qui.
> Sono trasparente come acqua di fonte.


se vuoi, spiega cosa intendi che tu saresti in credito di tuo marito

perchè questa cosa non la capisco proprio


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e infatti non alludevo affatto a quel tipo di tradimento, in quanto, e lo ribadisco perché vedo che non ti entra in testa, per me quello NON è tradimento.


Strana idea dell'uomo e della donna.
E' perché il tradimento fisico con una cosa non ti tocca?
O è perché consideri lui una bestiolina che agisce con un corpo staccato dai sentimenti?


Per tornare all'argomento credo anch'io che un tradimento occasionale possa essere compreso e perdonato.
Non condivido l'attenuante dell'ubriachezza.
Provate a investire qualcuno, poi vedete se l'ubriachezza è un'attenuante.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia spero proprio di no. Ma d'altra parte non ci somiglia manco Piggy, che è simpatica e piaciona. Donatella Versace è simpatica come un sanpietrino o come Minerva, vedi tu.


verissimo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, cioè no. Non mi entra in testa, non è possibile. Uno va con le puttane e non è tradimento? Porca merda. Che poi la figata sarebbe se fosse così anche per te, cioè se tuo marito accettasse che tu, ogni tanto, te ne andassi in Giamaica a farti sfondare da nerchie negre grosse come tronchi, come peraltro fanno molte facoltose europee ed americane. Ma siccome così NON E', e se appena appena lo accenni a tuo marito quello fa _"eheheheheheh! Non ci provare, eheheheheheh!, che sennò non so come va a finire, ehehehehehheheh! (occhiolino)"_ non vedo come fai a pensarla così. Capisco però che ti possa far vivere meglio, quello sì. Ma è come, boh?, scambiare la realtà per un'altra, col risultato che vivi in un mondo parallelo dove tu sei felice e gli altri fanno il cazzo di comodo loro con tanto di cappello allo psicologo ed al prete che ti ci hanno cacciata dentro.


Mi trovo d'accordo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se vuoi, spiega cosa intendi che tu saresti in credito di tuo marito
> 
> perchè questa cosa non la capisco proprio




Ma è ovvio: sono in credito, anzi, molto in credito perché ho parecchie corna in testa, anche se vecchie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

se per Diletta quello d suo marito non è stato tradimento, non capisco perchè lui dovrebbe sentirsi in debito 

e nemmeno perchè tutto dovrebbe "dipendere da lui"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio: sono in credito, anzi, molto in credito perché ho parecchie corna in testa, anche se vecchie.


ma non sono corna, l'hai detto tu
sono il parco giochi di tuo marito sponsorizzato da te, peraltro


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Strana idea dell'uomo e della donna.
> E' perché il tradimento fisico con una cosa non ti tocca?
> O è perché consideri lui una bestiolina che agisce con un corpo staccato dai sentimenti?
> 
> ...



Perché lo vedo come un gioco, una distrazione che può essere occasionalmente concessa.
E che non minaccia la coppia e il matrimonio.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio: sono in credito, anzi, molto in credito perché ho parecchie corna in testa, anche se vecchie.


diletta scusa....

ma quando si lascia indietro lo sporco....resta il pulito no?

quindi le corna in testa nessuno le deve risarcire...specie se sono vecchie...perchè te le sei risarcite da sola..credendo nel vostro rapporto...andando avanti facendola in barnba ai problemi passati...

per me è stata una cosa orribile certo...ma è stata...abbiamo capito, pianto,litigato superato..quindi...


spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché lo vedo come un gioco, una distrazione che può essere occasionalmente concessa.
> E che non minaccia la coppia e il matrimonio.


Questo si è capito.
Io chiedevo di più.
Questo ridurre un rapporto a una partita di calcetto è ridurre o lui a un poveretto che agisce meccanicamente o considerare la donna (è una donna, una persona anche una prostituta e anche se brasiliana) un oggetto che può essere usato come una cosa o entrambe le cose.
Questo mettere distanza tra te, la donna vera la compagna, che esige e merita il sentimento, e la donna prostituta da usare mi sembra oltre che vecchio (vecchissimo) svilente per te stessa e per lui.  
Non capisco come tu non voglia capirlo o almeno accettare di farti sorgere dei dubbi, visto che è un pensiero che condividono molte persone molto diverse tra loro per esperienze e mentalità.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> incommentabile. Davvero. :uhoh:


Mizzica davvero? commenta su che sai scrivere bene, tu. :unhappy::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se per Diletta quello d suo marito non è stato tradimento, non capisco perchè lui dovrebbe sentirsi in debito
> 
> e nemmeno perchè tutto dovrebbe "dipendere da lui"





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non sono corna, l'hai detto tu
> sono il parco giochi di tuo marito sponsorizzato da te, peraltro




Vedo di spiegarmi.
Sono corna quelle che non sono state di una sola volta e via, senza seguito, ma sono state storie, anche se di breve durata e per sesso.
Quelle per cui c'è stato bisogno di fingere, di mentire e di fare sotterfugi. 
Le scappatelle di una notte non mi hanno fatto né caldo né freddo...penso che non si ricordi neanche i loro nomi.

Quindi, lui resta comunque in debito con me.

Dipendere da lui significa che se lui continua ad essere quello che è a letto non credo che ci saranno problemi...
Ecco perché dipende da lui.
A buon intenditor poche parole....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedo di spiegarmi.
> Sono corna quelle che non sono state di una sola volta e via, senza seguito, ma sono state storie, anche se di breve durata e per sesso.
> Quelle per cui c'è stato bisogno di fingere, di mentire e di fare sotterfugi.
> Le scappatelle di una notte non mi hanno fatto né caldo né freddo...*penso che non si ricordi neanche i loro nomi.*
> ...



primo neretto: stai fresca

secondo neretto: mi fermo perchè, giustamente, è una scelta tua e non è sindacabile


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedo di spiegarmi.
> Sono corna quelle che non sono state di una sola volta e via, senza seguito, ma sono state storie, anche se di breve durata e per sesso.
> Quelle per cui c'è stato bisogno di fingere, di mentire e di fare sotterfugi.
> Le scappatelle di una notte non mi hanno fatto né caldo né freddo...penso che non si ricordi neanche i loro nomi.
> ...


non capisco perchè questo processo e perchè tu debba e voglia dare tutte queste spiegazioni.
contenta tu, .................


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedo di spiegarmi.
> *Sono corna quelle che non sono state di una sola volta e via, senza seguito, ma sono state storie, anche se di breve durata e per sesso.
> *Quelle per cui c'è stato bisogno di fingere, di mentire e di fare sotterfugi.
> Le scappatelle di una notte non mi hanno fatto né caldo né freddo...penso che non si ricordi neanche i loro nomi.
> ...


se si tratta di sesso....in ambo i casi cosa ti importa se è una notte o sei?

se tuo marito non ha bisogno di mentire su una notte...perchè avrebbe bisogno di farlo per altre notti(di sesso e basta)
un discorso è distinguere il sesso dall'infatuazione, dall'innamoramento...
il sesso dal sesso come lo distingui...
pure lothar rivede le sue donne due tre quattro volte...

se a te non fa ne caldo e ne freddo la cosa che ti importa se le rivere o se si ricorda il nome..


?..


----------



## Kid (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non la condivido...
> 
> mio marito voleva un altro figlio..il periodo era post-cacca...non proprio cacca piena...ma quanto basta per sentirne ancora l'odore...
> dissi no.
> ...


Razionalmente è chiaro che dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ha scritto che non potete commentare?
> 
> Io ho commentato, voi commentate, stiamo commentando.
> 
> Ripeto farfalla ho scritto che non potete commentare? e se si mi incolli dove? grazie.



Non ho scritto che hai detto che non possiamo commentare
Ho scritto che possiamo commentare solo quello che leggiamo di Diletta e di chiunque altro. Se poi ci sono cose che non sappiamo (come può essre giusto che sia) è ovvio che il nostro commento non può riferirsi anche a quello e sarà sicuramente incompleto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè. Ma tu ammucchiate ne hai mai fatte?


Oh ma oggi tutti permalosi?

Sapessi......... (mi sembra vada di moda lasciare nel dubbio:mrgreen


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1° Sì, hai ragione...è strano


Ah pensa. Mica la strana sei tu, no eh? Giusto. Sono strani gli altri. Meglio.



Diletta ha detto:


> 2° Allora:
> *a) le persone si trovano in un giorno o poco più (e l'ho voluto anche sperimentare...)
> b) idem per le situazioni
> *
> ...


Ahahahhahahahahahahhahahah! Si si, bè, sicuramente. Se ti affidi a qualche sito specializzato e metti qualche foto di te discinta con un striscia nera sugli occhi trovi eccome. Pure se pubblichi un annuncio su un quotidiano locale. Ma io non intendevo quello. No. Il discorso era un altro, e nessuno ti vuole "obbligare" a fare nulla, io men che meno.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho scritto che hai detto che non possiamo commentare
> Ho scritto che possiamo commentare solo quello che leggiamo di Diletta e di chiunque altro. Se poi ci sono cose che non sappiamo (come può essre giusto che sia) è ovvio che il nostro commento non può riferirsi anche a quello e sarà sicuramente incompleto



Ecco, spero chiara legga. Quindi il sapessi ha una sua logica no ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si è capito.
> Io chiedevo di più.
> Questo ridurre un rapporto a una partita di calcetto è ridurre o lui a un poveretto che agisce meccanicamente o considerare la donna (è una donna, una persona anche una prostituta e anche se brasiliana) un oggetto che può essere usato come una cosa o entrambe le cose.
> Questo mettere distanza tra te, la donna vera la compagna, che esige e merita il sentimento, e la donna prostituta da usare mi sembra oltre che vecchio (vecchissimo) svilente per te stessa e per lui.
> Non capisco come tu non voglia capirlo o almeno accettare di farti sorgere dei dubbi, visto che è un pensiero che condividono molte persone molto diverse tra loro per esperienze e mentalità.



Quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, spero chiara legga. Quindi il sapessi ha una sua logica no ?



cla scusa..non voglio essere pignola..

ma mi spieghi come cazzarola può un utente che legge, capire se c'è qualcosa dietro, qualcosa che sai solo tu?..
io mi baso a quel che scrivi, anche perchè non ti conosco abbastanza per poter eventualmente capire se quel che scrivi lo scrivi perchè....dietro c'è qualcosa che sai solo tu...
:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, spero chiara legga. Quindi il sapessi ha una sua logica no ?


Ma chiara la pensa come me e ha scritto la stessa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cla scusa..non voglio essere pignola..
> 
> ma mi spieghi come cazzarola può un utente che legge, capire se c'è qualcosa dietro, qualcosa che sai solo tu?..
> io mi baso a quel che scrivi, anche perchè non ti conosco abbastanza per poter eventualmente capire se quel che scrivi lo scrivi perchè....dietro c'è qualcosa che sai solo tu...
> :unhappy:


E tre:up:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahhh*

E ci risiamo,non sono corna, rapporti occasionali,con persone e puttane delle quali non si ricorda neanche il nome,chiamasi momenti di distrazione....!Io non so se ridere o piangere....


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chiara la pensa come me e ha scritto la stessa cosa




:unhappy:infatti.....:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cla scusa..non voglio essere pignola..
> 
> ma mi spieghi come cazzarola può un utente che legge, capire se c'è qualcosa dietro, qualcosa che sai solo tu?..
> io mi baso a quel che scrivi, anche perchè non ti conosco abbastanza per poter eventualmente capire se quel che scrivi lo scrivi perchè....dietro c'è qualcosa che sai solo tu...
> :unhappy:



Ma quando mai Annuccia, mi è stato "rinfacciato" il mio dire "sapessi", usato alcune volte. Quindi..... il discorso trascende da quello che tu adesso stai facendo, è chiaro che dietro noi c'è altro. Che poi va mi fermo qua, anche perchè è stato scritto altro.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai Annuccia, mi è stato "rinfacciato" il mio dire "sapessi", usato alcune volte. Quindi..... il discorso trascende da quello che tu adesso stai facendo, è chiaro che dietro noi c'è altro. Che poi va mi fermo qua, anche perchè è stato scritto altro.


mi sembra il gioco dell'oca.


----------



## Kid (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *se si tratta di sesso....in ambo i casi cosa ti importa se è una notte o sei?*
> 
> se tuo marito non ha bisogno di mentire su una notte...perchè avrebbe bisogno di farlo per altre notti(di sesso e basta)
> un discorso è distinguere il sesso dall'infatuazione, dall'innamoramento...
> ...


Sul grassettato... che dire, su questo punto ho visto che tra uomo e donna c'è una abnorme differenza in termini di peso del problema.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma.....questa storia che sei in credito e che se solo volessi potresti fare la gang bang domani mattina (che poi non ci vuole mica chissà che a farla, tecnicamente parlando)....
> Cioè: è proprio questo il tuo mondo fatato.
> 
> 
> ...


*

Se non chiami me...a dirigere la gang...mi incazzo duro eh?
Ricordati che tu sei Diletta, l'eletta dal conte ad essere l'estrema...

Dopo che avrò giaciuto con DIletta
anch'io dirò come il vecchio SImeone

Nunc Dimittis...*


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non chiami me...a dirigere la gang...mi incazzo duro eh?
> Ricordati che tu sei Diletta, l'eletta dal conte ad essere l'estrema...
> 
> Dopo che avrò giaciuto con DIletta
> ...



...e ci puoi contare che lo diresti!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo si è capito.
> Io chiedevo di più.
> Questo ridurre un rapporto a una partita di calcetto è ridurre o lui a un poveretto che agisce meccanicamente o considerare la donna (è una donna, una persona anche una prostituta e anche se brasiliana) un oggetto che può essere usato come una cosa o entrambe le cose.
> Questo mettere distanza tra te, la donna vera la compagna, che esige e merita il sentimento, e la donna prostituta da usare mi sembra oltre che vecchio (vecchissimo) svilente per te stessa e per lui.
> Non capisco come tu non voglia capirlo o almeno accettare di farti sorgere dei dubbi, visto che è un pensiero che condividono molte persone molto diverse tra loro per esperienze e mentalità.




Non sono io che metto la distanza fra me e le donne prostitute o di facili costumi. Sono loro che hanno creato questa separazione con le proprie scelte di cui non voglio entrare nel merito. 
E' ovvio che agli occhi di un uomo appaiono come degli oggetti di divertimento ed è altrettanto ovvio che io, moglie, mi consideri su di un altro piano.
Non vedo cosa ci sia di svilente in questo per me e per lui.  

Ho semplicemente legittimato la scappatella ai fini di distrazione occasionale, e ho detto occasionale.
Un uomo può aver voglia di fare una mattana una volta ogni tanto, ne hanno voglia tutti.
Ecco, se vuole e come dono speciale, lui la può fare, e senza doversi trovare un alibi.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> diletta scusa....
> 
> ma quando si lascia indietro lo sporco....resta il pulito no?
> 
> ...



Ma certo, era solo un discorso obiettivo.
Però, è anche consolante sapere che, essendo io la parte lesa, potrei anche rivalermene.
Non lo farò mai, ma mi piace pensarlo.
Come mi piace il detto:  "chi la fa l'aspetti!"


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco perchè questo processo e perchè tu debba e voglia dare tutte queste spiegazioni.
> contenta tu, .................




Perché è il bello del forum...e a me non costa proprio nulla.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se si tratta di sesso....in ambo i casi cosa ti importa se è una notte o sei?
> 
> se tuo marito non ha bisogno di mentire su una notte...perchè avrebbe bisogno di farlo per altre notti(di sesso e basta)
> un discorso è distinguere il sesso dall'infatuazione, dall'innamoramento...
> ...




NO NO, non accetto proprio che lui riveda qualcuna più di una volta.
Cambia tutto per me.
Anche se non sembra, sono tanto gelosa e potrebbe succedere di tutto se mi accorgessi che c'è un seguito.
E se fuggisse, dovrebbe scappare su Marte, forse lì non lo troverei.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tu non l'hai perdonato dunque... che te lo tieni a fare?

Cattivik


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono io che metto la distanza fra me e le donne prostitute o di facili costumi. Sono loro che hanno creato questa separazione con le proprie scelte di cui non voglio entrare nel merito.
> E' ovvio che agli occhi di un uomo appaiono come degli oggetti di divertimento ed è altrettanto ovvio che io, moglie, mi consideri su di un altro piano.
> Non vedo cosa ci sia di svilente in questo per me e per lui.
> 
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo, era solo un discorso obiettivo.
> Però, è anche consolante sapere che, essendo io la parte lesa, potrei anche rivalermene.
> Non lo farò mai, ma mi piace pensarlo.
> Come mi piace il detto: "chi la fa l'aspetti!"





Diletta ha detto:


> NO NO, non accetto proprio che lui riveda qualcuna più di una volta.
> Cambia tutto per me.
> Anche se non sembra, sono tanto gelosa e potrebbe succedere di tutto se mi accorgessi che c'è un seguito.
> E se fuggisse, dovrebbe scappare su Marte, forse lì non lo troverei.


io Diletta giuro che mi sforzo tanto a capirti...ma perdonami proprio non ci arrivo...sarà un limite mio...


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah pensa. Mica la strana sei tu, no eh? Giusto. Sono strani gli altri. Meglio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahhahahahahahahhahahah! Si si, bè, sicuramente. Se ti affidi a qualche sito specializzato e metti qualche foto di te discinta con un striscia nera sugli occhi trovi eccome. Pure se pubblichi un annuncio su un quotidiano locale. Ma io non intendevo quello. No. Il discorso era un altro, e nessuno ti vuole "obbligare" a fare nulla, io men che meno.




Ma infatti ho detto che la strana sono io (a quest'ora dovresti essere più che sveglio!! invece mi sembri dormiente).

E allora cosa intendevi?
Guarda che chi vuole fare del sesso per divertimento lo trova stando comodamente seduto senza dover andare in cerca di.
Ormai quel sistema è obsoleto, e mi sa che anche tu lo sia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io Diletta giuro che mi sforzo tanto a capirti...ma perdonami proprio non ci arrivo...sarà un limite mio...


no no... pure mio. Ma lo dico proprio sinceramente: non riesco a ricostruire il processo logico. Eppure sono sicura che Diletta sia lucidamente convinta e onesta quando spiega il suo punto di vista. Siamo molto diverse, tutto qua.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... pure mio. Ma lo dico proprio sinceramente: non riesco a ricostruire il processo logico. Eppure sono sicura che Diletta sia lucidamente convinta e onesta quando spiega il suo punto di vista. *Siamo molto diverse, tutto qua*.



ma per forza, bisogna arrivare a dire così

il buono sta nel fatto che lei ne sia convinta, e la cosa sembra farle bene


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... pure mio. Ma lo dico proprio sinceramente: non riesco a ricostruire il processo logico. Eppure sono sicura che Diletta sia lucidamente convinta e onesta quando spiega il suo punto di vista. Siamo molto diverse, tutto qua.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma per forza, bisogna arrivare a dire così
> 
> il buono sta nel fatto che lei ne sia convinta, e la cosa sembra farle bene


:up:


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io Diletta giuro che mi sforzo tanto a capirti...ma perdonami proprio non ci arrivo...sarà un limite mio...




Simy, ti perdono, ma...
mi dici cosa c'è di tanto strano??

Quando si ama e c'è un'intesa particolare, come un'alchimia fra due, può venire spontaneo aprire un dialogo senza veli e senza filtri come viene naturale venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze.
Questo, per il bene dei singoli e per il bene della coppia, ma per far questo bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire entrambi la mente.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tu non l'hai perdonato dunque... che te lo tieni a fare?
> 
> Cattivik




...ma a chi dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, spero chiara legga. Quindi il sapessi ha una sua logica no ?



leggo, leggo
ho scritto ancora stamane che per quello che scrivi qua la palma dello sveglione non te la leva nessuno

se poi volutamente ometti parti del racconto che potrebbero far comprendere meglio agli astanti:

è un tuo insindacabile diritto
la gente capisce parzialmente e commenta altrettanto parzialmente
tu ti offendi perchè il commento è parziale e rispondi dando degli imbecilli (metaforicamente) a tutti perchè non sappiamo quello che ci sta dietro

è uno schema che si ripete ciclicamente, nel tuo caso e in quello di Diletta


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, ti perdono, ma...
> mi dici cosa c'è di tanto strano??
> 
> Quando si ama e c'è un'intesa particolare, come un'alchimia fra due, può venire spontaneo aprire un dialogo senza veli e senza filtri come viene naturale venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze.
> Questo, per il bene dei singoli e per il bene della coppia, ma per far questo bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire entrambi la mente.


Allora Dilè, famo a capisse. Ti vogliamo bene e siamo felici che tu riesca a inserire certi accadimenti in determinate prospettive che ti permettono di dare loro un certo peso. Da questo a dire che i tuoi ragionamenti appartengano ai più e non sembrino particolari, credimi, ce ne vuole. Poi magari sei il Galileo delle dinamiche di coppia, non lo escludo. Ma per il momento rimango perplessa.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sembra il gioco dell'oca.



Lo è.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, ti perdono, ma...
> mi dici cosa c'è di tanto strano??
> 
> *Quando si ama e c'è un'intesa particolare, come un'alchimia fra due*, può venire spontaneo aprire un dialogo senza veli e senza filtri come viene naturale venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze.
> Questo, per il bene dei singoli e per il bene della coppia, ma per far questo bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire entrambi la mente.



Diletta sul neretto non discuto..
però il resto mi sembra tutto surreale davvero.
io se avessi trovato il mio ex compagno con una prostituta anzichè una sua collega avrei avuto la stessa reazione..anzi  sarebbe stato pure peggio.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Dilè, famo a capisse. Ti vogliamo bene e siamo felici che tu riesca a inserire certi accadimenti in determinate prospettive che ti permettono di dare loro un certo peso. Da questo a dire che i tuoi ragionamenti appartengano ai più e non sembrino particolari, credimi, ce ne vuole. Poi magari sei il Galileo delle dinamiche di coppia, non lo escludo. Ma per il momento rimango perplessa.


Idem :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti ho detto che la strana sono io (a quest'ora dovresti essere più che sveglio!! invece mi sembri dormiente).


Dilè, rileggi tutto che qua temo che la svegliona sia tu. 



Diletta ha detto:


> E allora cosa intendevi?
> *Guarda che chi vuole fare del sesso per divertimento lo trova stando comodamente seduto senza dover andare in cerca di.
> *Ormai quel sistema è obsoleto, e mi sa che anche tu lo sia.


Guarda che fare le ricerche su internet e FARE effettivamente qualcosa sono due piani completalmente differenti. Non so se hai presente. Io comunque preferisco il vecchio sistema "de visu". Sono obsoleto, si. Non che non mi sia capitato d'essere rimorchiato su internet (e mai su siti specializzati, specifico), ma per quanto posso dire corteggiare dal vivo è molto, molto meglio. Ripeto, sono obsoleto io. Tu che non lo sei fatti pure un corso di parapendio online, che magari poi se ci provi voli pure bene. Dai.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma per forza, bisogna arrivare a dire così
> 
> il buono sta nel fatto che lei ne sia convinta, e la cosa sembra farle bene




Eppure Chiara dovresti capire, anche a te piace sperimentare il sesso con altri.
Il fatto che a me la cosa non interessi non vuol dire che non riesca a capirla.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... pure mio. Ma lo dico proprio sinceramente: non riesco a ricostruire il processo logico. Eppure sono sicura che Diletta sia lucidamente convinta e onesta quando spiega il suo punto di vista. *Siamo molto diverse, *tutto qua.


Quoto sia te che Simy:up:

Sul grassetto, mi tengio i miei dubbi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Dilè, famo a capisse. Ti vogliamo bene e siamo felici che tu riesca a inserire certi accadimenti in determinate prospettive che ti permettono di dare loro un certo peso. Da questo a dire che i tuoi ragionamenti appartengano ai più e non sembrino particolari, credimi, ce ne vuole. Poi magari sei il Galileo delle dinamiche di coppia, non lo escludo. Ma per il momento rimango perplessa.


A riquoto:up:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma a chi dici?


A mia zia guendalina.... non ha mai perdonato robertino mi cugino quella volta che ha preso il suo perizoma per usarlo come fionda....


Diletta a che vuoi che lo dico a ladyhurt...

Cattivik


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> NO NO, non accetto proprio che lui riveda qualcuna più di una volta.
> Cambia tutto per me.
> Anche se non sembra, sono tanto gelosa e potrebbe succedere di tutto se mi accorgessi che c'è un seguito.
> E se fuggisse, dovrebbe scappare su Marte, forse lì non lo troverei.



ma cosa ti fa pensare che tuo marito ti dica la verità?
oppure lo controlli, in qualche modo?
perchè se non accetteresti le cose di cui sopra, tuo marito potrebbe sempre farsi prendere la mano dai sui svaghi... 
le tue concessioni non ti mettono al riparo da un bel niente, ti pare?
detto così, sembri una persona incline alla gelosia, che però ha spostato i paletti proprio nella direzione "sbagliata"

per es.:

gelosa: esci? e dove caspita vai?
a) a comprare le siga, cara!
b) a puttane, cara!


a) lui mente, e lei rimane con la sua gelosia
b) lui dice la verità (o una parte), e lei...con cosa rimane?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Diletta sul neretto non discuto..
> però il resto mi sembra tutto surreale davvero.
> io se avessi trovato il mio ex compagno con una prostituta anzichè una sua collega avrei avuto la stessa reazione..anzi *sarebbe stato pure peggio*.



molto peggio


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> leggo, leggo
> ho scritto ancora stamane che per quello che scrivi qua la palma dello sveglione non te la leva nessuno
> 
> se poi volutamente ometti parti del racconto che potrebbero far comprendere meglio agli astanti:
> ...



Guarda eventualmente do dell'imbecille simbolico a chi mi conosce o a chi sa a priori il mio modus operandi. 

Però devo dire una cosa, anche se tu mi dai dello sveglione, io ti bacerei ugualmente!:rotfl:

Un'altra cosa vorrei scrivere, e spero seriamente che tu come tutti mi crediate, non mi offendo, non mi offendo assolutamente. Quando mi dedichi un'altra canzone ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eppure Chiara dovresti capire, anche a te piace sperimentare il sesso con altri.
> Il fatto che a me la cosa non interessi non vuol dire che non riesca a capirla.


ma che tu comprenda che un'altra donna fa scelte diverse dalle tue è fuori discussione

ti dirò che non mi lascia basita nemmeno il fatto che tuo  marito possa svagarsi col tuo benestare come gli pare e piace, anche con altre donne, come se andasse a vedere una partita di calcio 

ma nel momento in cui ha il tuo benestare, che tu cominci a parlare di debiti e crediti è semplicemente assurdo
come diceva Brunetta
questa cosa delle _concessioni _mi è proprio indigesta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda eventualmente do dell'imbecille simbolico a chi mi conosce o a chi sa a priori il mio modus operandi.
> 
> Però devo dire una cosa, anche se tu mi dai dello sveglione,* io ti bacerei ugualmente*!:rotfl:
> 
> Un'altra cosa vorrei scrivere, e spero seriamente che tu come tutti mi crediate, non mi offendo, non mi offendo assolutamente. Quando mi dedichi un'altra canzone ?



in fronte? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in fronte? :mrgreen:



Chiara, tu di dove sei?


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora Dilè, famo a capisse. Ti vogliamo bene e siamo felici che tu riesca a inserire certi accadimenti in determinate prospettive che ti permettono di dare loro un certo peso. Da questo a dire che i tuoi ragionamenti appartengano ai più e non sembrino particolari, credimi, ce ne vuole. Poi magari sei il Galileo delle dinamiche di coppia, non lo escludo. Ma per il momento rimango perplessa.




Lo so, quello che penso non ha ampio riscontro e capisco la tua perplessità.
Che dire, per ora il mio matrimonio se ne è avvantaggiato, anzi direi che si è salvato (in corner).
Poi, vedremo, non sono affatto il Galileo delle dinamiche di coppia, ho solo capito una cosa e cioè che la maggior parte delle persone non è monogama, ma costretta ad esserlo, quindi repressa.
E a me la repressione, di qualsiasi tipo, piace poco.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dilè, rileggi tutto che qua temo che la svegliona sia tu.
> 
> 
> 
> Guarda che fare le ricerche su internet e FARE effettivamente qualcosa sono due piani completalmente differenti. Non so se hai presente. Io comunque preferisco il vecchio sistema "de visu". Sono obsoleto, si. Non che non mi sia capitato d'essere rimorchiato su internet (e mai su siti specializzati, specifico), ma per quanto posso dire corteggiare dal vivo è molto, molto meglio. Ripeto, sono obsoleto io. Tu che non lo sei fatti pure un corso di parapendio online, che magari poi se ci provi voli pure bene. Dai.


Io vivendo in un paese non ho quasi alternative,ma ti dico prova poi parla....sai Joey e'moltooooooo piu'difficile online.Intanto tu''battezzi''la ''preda''..io tiro a prenderci...poi tu hai l'approccio verbale,io inizialmente solo email,e guarda che basta una virgola,e si offendono a morte.Non ti dico sbagliare un nome..mi e'successo.. tuoni e fulmini...basta un niente perche'il''lavoro''di settimane,salti...e dopo non le ritroverai.Mai..piu'....


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Diletta sul neretto non discuto..
> però il resto mi sembra tutto surreale davvero.
> io se avessi trovato il mio ex compagno con una prostituta anzichè una sua collega avrei avuto la stessa reazione..anzi  sarebbe stato pure peggio.





Ma sul serio?

Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
Non puoi derogare neanche una volta?
Che cosa gli concederesti allora di particolare?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

apa:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io vivendo in un paese non ho quasi alternative,ma ti dico prova poi parla....sai Joey *e'moltooooooo piu'difficile online*.Intanto tu''battezzi''la ''preda''..io tiro a prenderci...poi tu hai l'approccio verbale,io inizialmente solo email,e guarda che basta una virgola,e si offendono a morte.Non ti dico sbagliare un nome..mi e'successo.. tuoni e fulmini...basta un niente perche'il''lavoro''di settimane,salti...e dopo non le ritroverai.Mai..piu'....


Ma come fai a scrivere una cosa come questa?
:mrgreen:
On line, in certi siti, le donne entrano perchè sperano di trovare compagnia. che poi tu (nel senso di uomo che entra nel sito) possa non piacergli è ovvio ma che parti avantaggiato dalla loro manifesta disponibilità è fuori dubbio
Tanto per semplificare: quando tempo ci impieghi a farti dare la mail personale di una donna che conosci in un bar?
Bè in un sito una donna te la da (la mail:mrgreen senza nemmeno conoscerti...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
> Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Non ho capito. E' un commento... o la risposta alla domanda di Diletta?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
> Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
> ...


Seriamente. Un compagno può fare qualsiasi cosa deisderi senza per questo uscire di casa con l'idea di tromabrsi una donna che non conosce solo per il gusto di togliersi un capriccio (che tristezza IMHO).
L'IMHO è messo a beneficio del conte, altrimenti riattacca con il dire che quello che per me è giusto deve essere giusto per tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho capito. E' un commento... o la risposta alla domanda di Diletta?:mrgreen:


Entrambe:mrgreen:


E so che non sembra ma Diletta è una delle persone che qui dentro mi colpiscono di più e alle quali auguro davvero ogni bene


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seriamente. Un compagno può fare qualsiasi cosa deisderi senza per questo uscire di casa con l'idea di tromabrsi una donna che non conosce solo per il gusto di togliersi un capriccio (che tristezza IMHO).
> L'IMHO è messo a beneficio del conte, altrimenti riattacca con il dire che quello che per me è giusto deve essere giusto per tutti:mrgreen:


Bhe già il pensiero di uscire di casa e trombarsi una che non conosce... o si chiama raul bova oppure poi viene a farmi ripetizioni....

Cattivik


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che tu comprenda che un'altra donna fa scelte diverse dalle tue è fuori discussione
> 
> ti dirò che non mi lascia basita nemmeno il fatto che tuo  marito possa svagarsi col tuo benestare *come gli pare e piace,* anche con altre donne, come se andasse a vedere una partita di calcio
> 
> ...





Ma è qui che sbagli.
Non come gli pare e piace, tutto è stato stabilito.

Se non ti piace la parola concessioni, posso usare DONI, che è poi il senso che attribuisco al mio "concedere", così come lui fa con me in ciò che mi aggrada.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Bhe già il pensiero di uscire di casa e trombarsi una che non conosce... o si chiama raul bova oppure poi viene a farmi ripetizioni....
> 
> Cattivik



Pagando puoi essere anche Pippo Franco:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho capito. E' un commento... o la risposta alla domanda di Diletta?:mrgreen:


pensavo.....la faccenda dei crediti,debiti.....scusa...se è vero che in qualche modo si deve ottenere un risarcimento...........mmmhhhhhhhhhh se aspetto un anno ancora gli interessi salvono no?potrei arrivare ad ottenere un bonus speciale ...poco lontano c'è una caserm militare.....volendo....vabeh vabeh ho capito....vi lascio vado a sbrigare qualcosa in casa è meglio.....


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è qui che sbagli.
> Non come gli pare e piace, tutto è stato stabilito.
> 
> Se non ti piace la parola concessioni, posso usare DONI, che è poi il senso che attribuisco al mio "concedere", così come lui fa con me in ciò che mi aggrada.



ma a te cosa aggrada per esempio?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
> Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
> ...



Diletta, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare, e tu non avrai modo di poter spiegare, impossibile.

Ma voglio comunque dare il mio contributo, a te a tutti, anche se so che tanti non capiranno, cioè non vogliono capire, a convenienza.

Quando fui tradito a parte quello che capita inizialmente e le varie corde spezzate che una volta ti attaccavano a quello che credevi, mi si aprì un'idea alquanto strana e totalmente discorde con quello che era stato il mio mondo e la mia vita, un pensiero totalmente mai pensato ed inimmaginabile, quale? rendere la coppia aperta, in che modo? lasciando alla coppia la possibilità di viversi quelle avventure date da una conoscenza che potesse acchiapparti sessualmente. 

Per motivi X ed anche perchè adesso come adesso dico che sono cazzi miei, non do spiegazioni alla non conclusa nuova visione di vita. 

Si ma tu tenta sempre di spiegare, vedrai che qualche testa che sbatte a terra uscirà perennemente.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Seriamente. Un compagno può fare qualsiasi cosa deisderi senza per questo uscire di casa con l'idea di tromabrsi una donna che non conosce solo per il gusto di togliersi un capriccio (che tristezza IMHO).
> L'IMHO è messo a beneficio del conte, altrimenti riattacca con il dire che quello che per me è giusto deve essere giusto per tutti:mrgreen:





E se si volesse togliere un capriccio dopo una vita in cui si è comportato al meglio dimostrando amore e cura per la propria compagna?
Glielo negheresti?
Ma questo non è amore allora, è senso di possesso ed egoismo.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare, e tu non avrai modo di poter spiegare, impossibile.
> 
> Ma voglio comunque dare il mio contributo, a te a tutti, anche se so che tanti non capiranno, cioè non vogliono capire, a convenienza.
> 
> ...


:unhappy:SEMPRE Più CONFUSA...SCUSA non discuto il pensiero di diletta perché mi pare che già altre volte abbia ribadito il concetto....quindi al di là del fatto che suona strano PER NOI quel che dice...è stata sempre coerente con questo pensiero sulla libertà ecc ecc...ma tu...tu...cioè...tu faresti doni del genere a tua moglie?...tu che ...beh lasciamo perdere...è meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è qui che sbagli.
> Non come gli pare e piace, tutto è stato stabilito.
> 
> Se non ti piace la parola concessioni, posso usare* DONI*, che è poi il senso che attribuisco al mio "concedere", così come lui fa con me in ciò che mi aggrada.


.....mi arrendo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, *non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare*, e tu non avrai modo di poter spiegare, impossibile.
> 
> Ma voglio comunque dare il mio contributo, a te a tutti, anche se so che tanti non capiranno, cioè non vogliono capire, a convenienza.
> 
> ...


Io questa frase non la capisco. Letta così sta a significare che, per qualche recondito motivo, io e Simy, per non dire altri  ma noi siamo state le prime a dichiarare che non capiamo Diletta, non vogliamo capirla per nostra convenienza. Adesso mi spieghi dove starebbe la mia convenienza, per favore? Ma in modo chiaro, senza farti problemi, perchè magari non mi sto rendendo conto io di raccontarmela.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
> Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
> ...



:sbatti:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :unhappy:SEMPRE Più CONFUSA...SCUSA non discuto il pensiero di diletta perché mi pare che già altre volte abbia ribadito il concetto....quindi al di là del fatto che suona strano PER NOI quel che dice...è stata sempre coerente con questo pensiero sulla libertà ecc ecc...ma tu...tu...cioè...tu faresti doni del genere a tua moglie?...tu che ...beh lasciamo perdere...è meglio.



Ecco, io ho parlato di doni? quando? dove? come? 

Quello che ho scritto si deve leggere in quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a te cosa aggrada per esempio?




Rispondo anche all'altro tuo post...
Infatti, non mi mette al riparo dagli inganni, ma è una opportunità in più per la durata di un matrimonio.
L'importante è essere chiari: se si infrangono le nostre regole...ciao ciao e addio per sempre!
Nessuna replica in caso di sua violazione, neanche se piange in aramaico!


Oggi sono in vena...
anche a me piace giocare ogni tanto, giochi innocenti però, per il mio giudizio.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pagando puoi essere anche Pippo Franco:mrgreen:


Piuttosto che pagare sto in casa e faccio da me...

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se si volesse togliere un capriccio dopo una vita in cui si è comportato al meglio dimostrando amore e cura per la propria compagna?
> Glielo negheresti?
> Ma questo non è amore allora, è *senso di possesso ed egoismo*.


Un capriccio? 
Il capriccio può essere fare un viaggio da solo, comprarsi un auto che magari desidera da una vita, fare il giro del mondo in deltaplano, se vuoi proseguo
Avere il desiderio di scopare con una sconosciuta come se fosse un gioco è solo ed esclusivamente una mancanza di rispetto.
ti ripeto metto in conto che mio marito (tralasciando il mio matrimonio attuale) possa un giorno perdere la testa per un'altra, desiderarla a tal punto che si dimentica di me, innamorarsene ma non accetto di aver sposato un uomo che considerare tratullarsi con una sconosciuta un fatto di scarsa importanza o un gioco.....Perderebbe totalmente il mio rispetto.
Posso anche perderlo perchè ha deciso che c'è una donna che lo rende più felice di me. Per me questo è amore. Il possesso non lo conosco mi spiace


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Piuttosto che pagare sto in casa e faccio da me...
> 
> Cattivik



:up:


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se si volesse togliere un capriccio dopo una vita in cui si è comportato al meglio dimostrando amore e cura per la propria compagna?
> Glielo negheresti?
> *Ma questo non è amore allora, è senso di possesso ed egoismo*.


no ecco a sto punto davvero ho dei grossi limiti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se si volesse togliere un capriccio dopo una vita in cui si è comportato al meglio dimostrando amore e cura per la propria compagna?
> Glielo negheresti?
> Ma questo non è amore allora, è senso di possesso ed egoismo.


Diletta... non vorrei apparire puntigliosa ma... il comportarsi al meglio è un dovere per chiunque, non si accumulano crediti. In second'ordine: chi si è sposato ha giurato e sottoscritto, si suppone in età adulta, una serie di impegni. Nessuno vieta a nessuno di cambiare le carte in tavola, ma anche dopo un paio di giorni. Se me lo chiedi come premio perchè sei stato un bravo marito però ti cionco le gambine(metaforicamente)... perchè come premio per essere stato un bravo compagno uno può ambire unicamente ad avere un rapporto sereno. Mica siamo al tiro a segno.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo anche all'altro tuo post...
> Infatti, non mi mette al riparo dagli inganni, ma è una opportunità in più per la durata di un matrimonio.
> L'importante è essere chiari: se si infrangono le nostre regole...ciao ciao e addio per sempre!
> Nessuna replica in caso di sua violazione, neanche se piange in aramaico!
> ...



cioè hai un amico particolare, al quale dedichi il tuo tempo, per es.?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io questa frase non la capisco. Letta così sta a significare che, per qualche recondito motivo, io e Simy, per non dire altri  ma noi siamo state le prime a dichiarare che non capiamo Diletta, non vogliamo capirla per nostra convenienza. Adesso mi spieghi dove starebbe la mia convenienza, per favore? Ma in modo chiaro, senza farti problemi, perchè magari non mi sto rendendo conto io di raccontarmela.


Diletta sta attraversando nella sua coppia evoluzioni che interessano la sua coppia, sta facendo il forum partecipe di quello che gli sta accadendo.

Pensi che qualche anno fa Diletta avesse potuto avere delle idee del genere?

Ora le ha, informa il forum and stop. 

Se scrive Diletta affermazioni forti, alcuni aprono la bocca e dicono cazzo!! ma Diletta è impazzita? Se invece chi già dovrebbe far aprire la bocca a priori dice la  sua in maniera forte, tutti rimane normale. Accettate quello che Diletta scrive, fa parte del suo percorso.

E comunque Sbri non mi riferivo a te, non ti ho mai visto sgranare o sbattere la testa, metaforicamente parlando, anzi.... cerchi sempre nel miglior modo possibile di capire e far capire.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta sta attraversando nella sua coppia evoluzioni che interessano la sua coppia, sta facendo il forum partecipe di quello che gli sta accadendo.
> 
> *Pensi che qualche anno fa Diletta avesse potuto avere delle idee del genere?
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto...........


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un capriccio?
> Il capriccio può essere fare un viaggio da solo, comprarsi un auto che magari desidera da una vita, fare il giro del mondo in deltaplano, se vuoi proseguo
> Avere il desiderio di scopare con una sconosciuta come se fosse un gioco è solo ed esclusivamente una mancanza di rispetto.
> ti ripeto metto in conto che mio marito (tralasciando il mio matrimonio attuale) possa un giorno perdere la testa per un'altra, desiderarla a tal punto che si dimentica di me, innamorarsene ma non accetto di aver sposato un uomo che considerare tratullarsi con una sconosciuta un fatto di scarsa importanza o un gioco.....Perderebbe totalmente il mio rispetto.
> Posso anche perderlo perchè ha deciso che c'è una donna che lo rende più felice di me. Per me questo è amore. Il possesso non lo conosco mi spiace




Ma se ci fai caso hai espresso tu cosa intendi per "capriccio", sono le tue idee in materia (che tra l'altro condivido).
Potrebbero però non essere in linea con quelle di tuo marito...
Tuo marito potrebbe desiderare, per una volta, altro...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...........



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci fai caso hai espresso tu cosa intendi per "capriccio", sono le tue idee in materia (che tra l'altro condivido).
> Potrebbero però non essere in linea con quelle di tuo marito...
> *Tuo marito potrebbe desiderare, per una volta, altro*...


Assolutamente si. Libero di desiderarlo. La delusione sarebbe immensa e non perderebbe l'amore per lui ma il mio rispetto verso la persona, che forse è anche più importante


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè hai un amico particolare, al quale dedichi il tuo tempo, per es.?




Non uno in particolare...perché non mi interessa nessuno, mi piace solo sperimentare e appagare la mia curiosità.
Conoscere, giocare un po'...
Sono diventata molto curiosa del mondo, deve essere stato un effetto da tradimento.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci fai caso hai espresso tu cosa intendi per "capriccio", sono le tue idee in materia (che tra l'altro condivido).
> Potrebbero però non essere in linea con quelle di tuo marito...
> Tuo marito potrebbe desiderare, per una volta, altro...



a me sembra di capire che hai messo a punto una sorta di ricetta che serve a far durare il matrimonio, il fine è questo, giusto?
basata sul do ut des, e tu e tuo marito potete metterci di volta in volta gli ingredienti che volete, con alcuni limiti, come hai scritto prima


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Libero di desiderarlo. La delusione sarebbe immensa e non perderebbe l'amore per lui ma il mio rispetto verso la persona, che forse è anche più importante





Se perdi il rispetto per lui se ne va anche l'amore, o ne rimane molto poco...
Ma va bene così: l'importante è sempre che ciascuno sappia quello che offende e ferisce l'altro/a così da esserne responsabile.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si. Libero di desiderarlo. La delusione sarebbe immensa e non perderebbe l'amore per lui ma il mio rispetto verso la persona, che forse è anche più importante



farfalla rileggiti. 

Ora esterno la mia, e non è per te farfalla, sono esternazione personale.

Ma come cavolo fate a discernere quello che scrivete nel forum, per poi nella realtà essere altre persone.

Ehm io devo uscire, poi leggo eh. :mrgreen: B:mrgreen:ye!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se perdi il rispetto per lui se ne va anche l'amore, o ne rimane molto poco...
> Ma va bene così: l'importante è sempre che ciascuno sappia quello che offende e ferisce l'altro/a così da esserne responsabile.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta sta attraversando nella sua coppia evoluzioni che interessano la sua coppia, sta facendo il forum partecipe di quello che gli sta accadendo.
> 
> Pensi che qualche anno fa Diletta avesse potuto avere delle idee del genere?
> 
> ...


no no. Per me quello che scrive Diletta è surreale e rimango basita ogni volta. Sono anche convinta che sia irrealizzabile proprio, anzi che realizzando ciò che proclama accadrebbe poi un disastro, nella realtà. Perchè ritengo che abbia fatto delle forzature abnormi per far tornare dei conti che sono visibilmente in rosso. Ecco cosa intendevo per non seguire la logica. Ma... a parte una fase iniziale in cui ho tentato di discutere con lei... per me non ha più senso controbattere sui princìpi che muovono il suo mondo. Prima di tutto... perchè c'è la possibilità, che io tengo sempre presente, che *io* non abbia capito una beneamata di cosa siano rispetto e complicità all'interno della coppia. In secondo luogo... perchè alla fine sarà lei che dovrà stare sorridente in casa ad aspettare che suo marito torni dai suoi giri di conquiste dei quali l'avrà correttamente informata. Mica sta legiferando per tutti. Ed in ultimo, ma non meno importante, credo che lei non intenda assolutamente mettere in discussione le conclusioni alle quali è giunta.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se perdi il rispetto per lui se ne va anche l'amore, o ne rimane molto poco...
> Ma va bene così: l'importante è sempre che ciascuno sappia quello che offende e ferisce l'altro/a così da esserne responsabile.



Mitica mitica mitica!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> farfalla rileggiti.
> 
> Ora esterno la mia, e non è per te farfalla, sono esternazione personale.
> 
> ...



No sei tu che devi rileggermi
Intanto sto parlando in generale e non nello specifico
Secondo: ho detto chiaramente che se mio marito perdesse la testa per un'altra donna capirei prorpio perchè ci sono passata.
ti risulta che sia iscritta a chat per trombarmi il primo che capita?
ti risulta che ho pagato un uomo per fare sesso con me?
ti risulta che ho frequentato locali solo per togliermi lo sfizio di trombare con qualcuno a caso?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io Diletta giuro che mi sforzo tanto a capirti...ma perdonami proprio non ci arrivo...sarà un limite mio...


se me lo consenti, mi aggrego. Non ce la faccio proprio ad arrivare nemmeno _vicino_ a quei paraggi.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, io ho parlato di doni? quando? dove? come?
> 
> Quello che ho scritto si deve leggere in quello che ho scritto.


se dici a diletta non c'è più sordo di chi non vuol sentire, DIMOSTRI di essere d'accordo con la sua linea di pensiero...o no?...ho parlato di doni riferendomi a quel che lei ha detto...e tu essendo d'accordo con lei in teoria faresti lo stesso.....no?


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra di capire che hai messo a punto *una sorta di ricetta che serve a far durare il matrimonio, il fine è questo, giusto?*
> basata sul do ut des, e tu e tuo marito potete metterci di volta in volta gli ingredienti che volete, con alcuni limiti, come hai scritto prima





Sì, il fine è proprio questo.
Ripeto: abbiamo fatto di necessità virtù pensando anche che non tutto il male era venuto per nuocere.
Abbiamo quindi dovuto rimboccarci le maniche, ma entrambi lo volevamo e lo vogliamo ancora...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io vivendo in un paese non ho quasi alternative,ma ti dico prova poi parla....sai Joey e'moltooooooo piu'difficile online.Intanto tu''battezzi''la ''preda''..io tiro a prenderci...poi tu hai l'approccio verbale,io inizialmente solo email,e guarda che basta una virgola,e si offendono a morte.Non ti dico sbagliare un nome..mi e'successo.. tuoni e fulmini...basta un niente perche'il''lavoro''di settimane,salti...e dopo non le ritroverai.Mai..piu'....


Vabbè ma se sbagli i nomi. Micione, su.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Per me quello che scrive Diletta è surreale e rimango basita ogni volta. Sono anche convinta che sia irrealizzabile proprio, anzi che realizzando ciò che proclama accadrebbe poi un disastro, nella realtà. Perchè ritengo che abbia fatto delle forzature abnormi per far tornare dei conti che sono visibilmente in rosso. Ecco cosa intendevo per non seguire la logica. Ma... a parte una fase iniziale in cui ho tentato di discutere con lei... per me non ha più senso controbattere sui princìpi che muovono il suo mondo. Prima di tutto... perchè c'è la possibilità, che io tengo sempre presente, che *io* non abbia capito una beneamata di cosa siano rispetto e complicità all'interno della coppia. In secondo luogo... perchè alla fine sarà lei che dovrà stare sorridente in casa ad aspettare che suo marito torni dai suoi giri di conquiste dei quali l'avrà correttamente informata. Mica sta legiferando per tutti. Ed in ultimo, ma non meno importante, credo che lei non intenda assolutamente mettere in discussione le conclusioni alle quali è giunta.


Ma guarda che anche io la penso come te, anche io credo che sia molto difficile attuare e vivere pacificamente certe situazioni, quando mai ho scritto che sia facile. 

All'interno della coppia sbri a quanto pare ci sono visioni di rispetto di morale etc che vanno oltre quello che ognuno di noi ha dentro, vedi ad esempio le diversità di veduta che abbiamo io ed AB, capito di che parlo no? 

Diletta con suo marito stanno nel loro stare bene appesi ad un filo, se questa loro filosofia di vita andasse bene, auguri, altrimenti ci sono quelle conseguenze che si chiamano incognite.


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se me lo consenti, mi aggrego. Non ce la faccio proprio ad arrivare nemmeno _vicino_ a quei paraggi.


:yes:


----------



## Diletta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Per me quello che scrive Diletta è surreale e rimango basita ogni volta. Sono anche convinta che sia irrealizzabile proprio, anzi che realizzando ciò che proclama accadrebbe poi un disastro, nella realtà. Perchè ritengo che abbia fatto delle forzature abnormi per far tornare dei conti che sono visibilmente in rosso. Ecco cosa intendevo per non seguire la logica. Ma... a parte una fase iniziale in cui ho tentato di discutere con lei... per me non ha più senso controbattere sui princìpi che muovono il suo mondo. Prima di tutto... perchè c'è la possibilità, che io tengo sempre presente, che *io* non abbia capito una beneamata di cosa siano rispetto e complicità all'interno della coppia. In secondo luogo... perchè alla fine sarà lei che dovrà stare sorridente in casa ad aspettare che suo marito torni dai suoi giri di conquiste dei quali l'avrà correttamente informata. Mica sta legiferando per tutti. Ed in ultimo, ma non meno importante, credo che lei non intenda assolutamente mettere in discussione le conclusioni alle quali è giunta.



Ma sai cosa Sbrì...sono ragionevolmente convinta che tanto, una volta o l'altra, una scappatella ci "scapperebbe" e non perché è lui ad essere fatto così, ma perché è nell'ordine delle cose.
Una cena di lavoro, un viaggio di lavoro...insomma occasioni impreviste, ma magari facilitate dal contesto.
Quindi, tanto vale legittimarla questa scappatella.
Se poi mi venisse la curiosità di chiederglielo (che mi verrebbe conoscendomi) starebbe a lui decidere sapendo però che non rischierebbe il patibolo.
Tutto qui....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci fai caso hai espresso tu cosa intendi per "capriccio", sono le tue idee in materia (che tra l'altro condivido).
> Potrebbero però non essere in linea con quelle di tuo marito...
> Tuo marito potrebbe desiderare, per una volta, altro...


Ecco appunto...
QUello che per una persona può essere una mancanza di rispetto, per un'altra può non esserlo no?
Dipende come ci si è accordati dentro lo spazio inviolabile interno della coppia...

Ma a me fa capotare come ogni volta che tu cerchi di esprimere le tue posizioni

parte il vespaio

perchè pare che nessuna riesca a vederla secondo il tuo modo...

Ma poi si dice...

Ah capisco le tue opinioni no?

Ed è, in mia modesta opinione, la stessa cosa che accade con Ultimo...


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no ecco a sto punto davvero ho dei grossi limiti...


anch'io...enormi. :blank:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> leggo, leggo
> ho scritto ancora stamane che per quello che scrivi qua la palma dello sveglione non te la leva nessuno
> 
> se poi volutamente ometti parti del racconto che potrebbero far comprendere meglio agli astanti:
> ...


Anche io la vedo così. In più, aggiungo la fase del "no, ma io non l'ho detto. E se l'ho detto intendevo altro. E se intendevo quello non era in quel modo. E se era in quel modo non era comunque in quel modo. Ma tu, da quando ti sei iscritta? Fazioni, fazioni!!!!!!" Per non dire, poi, della fase sempre in agguato nella quale tu scrivi "estate" e lui legge "banane", capisce "fragole" e risponde "funghi".


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa Sbrì...sono ragionevolmente convinta che tanto, una volta o l'altra, una scappatella ci "scapperebbe" e non perché è lui ad essere fatto così, ma perché è nell'ordine delle cose.
> Una cena di lavoro, un viaggio di lavoro...insomma occasioni impreviste, ma magari facilitate dal contesto.
> Quindi, tanto vale legittimarla questa scappatella.
> Se poi mi venisse la curiosità di chiederglielo (che mi verrebbe conoscendomi) starebbe a lui decidere sapendo però che non rischierebbe il patibolo.
> Tutto qui....


Ecco, è qui che mi scatta l'embolo Dilè. Ti prego... non generalizzare. Se fosse nell'ordine delle cose, con la vita che ho fatto io, mio marito avrebbe più corna di un cesto di lumache, te lo posso certificare. E non mi fare il discorso che per le donne è diverso che avevo delle colleghe donne che hanno fatto più danni di un porco in una vigna. Tutto quello che vuoi Diletta... ma rimanendo nel particolare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> QUello che per una persona può essere una mancanza di rispetto, per un'altra può non esserlo no?
> Dipende come ci si è accordati dentro lo spazio inviolabile interno della coppia...
> 
> ...


certo, separati alla nascita


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no ecco a sto punto davvero ho dei grossi limiti...


Sei obsoleta anche tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa Sbrì...sono ragionevolmente convinta che tanto, una volta o l'altra, una scappatella ci "scapperebbe" e non perché è lui ad essere fatto così, *ma perché è nell'ordine delle cose*.
> Una cena di lavoro, un viaggio di lavoro...insomma occasioni impreviste, ma magari facilitate dal contesto.
> Quindi, tanto vale legittimarla questa scappatella.
> Se poi mi venisse la curiosità di chiederglielo (che mi verrebbe conoscendomi) starebbe a lui decidere sapendo però che non rischierebbe il patibolo.
> Tutto qui....



se è nell'ordine delle cose allora fatti qualche sana trombata anche tu, se ti capita
ma senza dirglielo, mi raccomando

perchè nell'ordine delle cose che il prete e lo psicologo ti hanno illustrato, le donne impegnate a cui piace provare il sesso con gli altri, se scoperte...meritano quel che succede loro perchè se la sono cercata, capito?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no. Per me quello che scrive Diletta è surreale e rimango basita ogni volta. Sono anche convinta che sia irrealizzabile proprio, anzi che realizzando ciò che proclama accadrebbe poi un disastro, nella realtà. Perchè ritengo che abbia fatto delle forzature abnormi per far tornare dei conti che sono visibilmente in rosso. Ecco cosa intendevo per non seguire la logica. Ma... a parte una fase iniziale in cui ho tentato di discutere con lei... per me non ha più senso controbattere sui princìpi che muovono il suo mondo. Prima di tutto... perchè c'è la possibilità, che io tengo sempre presente, che *io* non abbia capito una beneamata di cosa siano rispetto e complicità all'interno della coppia. In secondo luogo... perchè alla fine sarà lei che dovrà stare sorridente in casa ad aspettare che suo marito torni dai suoi giri di conquiste dei quali l'avrà correttamente informata. Mica sta legiferando per tutti. Ed in ultimo, ma non meno importante, credo che lei non intenda assolutamente mettere in discussione le conclusioni alle quali è giunta.


Ma quale disastro? Eh?
Ma tu credi che se io dico a mia moglie...
Stasera esco e vado con una...

Sai cosa la farebbe incazzare?

Mi direbbe...ciò ma con sti tempi di magra hai coraggio di buttare il denaro così?

Però sai una cosa Sbri?
Mia moglie mi ha strigliato per bene, quando le ho mostrato che qui hanno scritto...
" Semplice conte lei fa così perchè non ti ama!"...

E mi ha detto...
E tu metteresti in duvbbio me per una manica di esaurite virtuali eh?

Io so che se mia moglie incontrasse Diletta e si parlassero...loro due si capirebbero con uno sguardo...

Diletta ha cercato di fare evolvere il suo matrimonio verso qualcosa di più trasparente...
Dove si HA IL CORAGGIO di dirsi le cose come stanno e non ci si dà da intendere quello che non è no?

Perchè cazzo troppo comodo allora fare la bella scenetta...ti sono fedele...ma intanto il mio cuore è lontano da me...

SUo marito ora è libero di parlare chiaro e di dirle...
Senti ho voglia di farmi una che non sei tu...così tanto per fare...

Ma anche lei è libera di dirgli...ok carino vai pure...io intanto mi faccio un we...dal conte...che ne dici?

Il grande dono di DIletta è quello di essere sfuggita alla logica io sono la tradita pubblico ministero e tu marito traditore sei l'imputato...

E questo è grandioso.

Poi via...
Diletta vive in un mondo, dove son putane anca le galline...
e non posso dir di più...

Lothar salta in macchina che ti porto in quel posto...
Ne usciamo come due galli spennati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma se sbagli i nomi. Micione, su.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il miocione è troppo forte. Io gli voglio tanto bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, è qui che mi scatta l'embolo Dilè. Ti prego... non generalizzare. Se fosse nell'ordine delle cose, con la vita che ho fatto io, mio marito avrebbe più corna di un cesto di lumache, te lo posso certificare. E non mi fare il discorso che per le donne è diverso che avevo delle colleghe donne che hanno fatto più danni di un porco in una vigna. Tutto quello che vuoi Diletta... ma rimanendo nel particolare.


Sta cosa dell'ordine delle cose in effetti non si può leggere.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, è qui che mi scatta l'embolo Dilè. Ti prego... non generalizzare. Se fosse nell'ordine delle cose, con la vita che ho fatto io, mio marito avrebbe più corna di un cesto di lumache, te lo posso certificare. E non mi fare il discorso che per le donne è diverso che avevo delle colleghe donne che hanno fatto più danni di un porco in una vigna. Tutto quello che vuoi Diletta... ma rimanendo nel particolare.



però a questo punto secondo voi si può affermare che il tradimento, se non nell'ordine delle cose, è frequentissimo?
tra separazioni in costante ascesa e quello che si sente/vede in giro...
a me sembrano veramente poche le coppie immuni


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, separati alla nascita


No...
CI hanno separati all'asilo...
Perchè entrambi avevamo bisogno di spazii di espressione...
No?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il miocione è troppo forte. Io gli voglio tanto bene.



io spero che mi telefoni!:mrgreen:
mi chiamerà free? chissà!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Beh certo l'ordine delle cose esiste...
Appunto perchè...

io possa

sovvertirlo 

e non diciamo minchiate allora...

Se tutte le donne fossero fedeli...

Sarei morto di fame no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però a questo punto secondo voi si può affermare che il tradimento, se non nell'ordine delle cose, è frequentissimo?
> tra separazioni in costante ascesa e quello che si sente/vede in giro...
> a me sembrano veramente poche le coppie immuni


Frequente si, ma tra uomini e donne in egual misura. Sennò comiciamo con la tiritera che "l'uomo si sa è cacciatore" e blablabla che poi sono tutte le minchionate con cui hanno farcito la testa di Diletta.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io spero che mi telefoni!:mrgreen:
> mi chiamerà free? chissà!


Ah, ma tu saresti la prossima der micio? Gli hai mostrato le credenziali circa il tuo adeguato livello culturale?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però a questo punto secondo voi si può affermare che il tradimento, se non nell'ordine delle cose, è frequentissimo?
> tra separazioni in costante ascesa e quello che si sente/vede in giro...
> a me sembrano veramente poche le coppie immuni


Oggi non avere le corma è come non avere un avviso di garanzia... non sei nessuno!

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però a questo punto secondo voi si può affermare che il tradimento, se non nell'ordine delle cose, è frequentissimo?
> tra separazioni in costante ascesa e quello che si sente/vede in giro...
> a me sembrano veramente poche le coppie immuni


sì è molto frequente

ma è quello maschile ad essere nell'ordine delle cose di Diletta, una cosa incontrovertibile, ovvia...giusta perchè insita nella natura umana (del maschio)


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, ma tu saresti la prossima der micio? Gli hai mostrato le credenziali circa il tuo adeguato livello culturale?



no, non sono io
no oso, io lavoro rigorosamente in nero per una persona a cui tengo molto, cioè me stessa medesima:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a scrivere una cosa come questa?
> :mrgreen:
> On line, in certi siti, le donne entrano perchè sperano di trovare compagnia. che poi tu (nel senso di uomo che entra nel sito) possa non piacergli è ovvio ma che parti avantaggiato dalla loro manifesta disponibilità è fuori dubbio
> Tanto per semplificare: quando tempo ci impieghi a farti dare la mail personale di una donna che conosci in un bar?
> Bè in un sito una donna te la da (la mail:mrgreen senza nemmeno conoscerti...



cara Farfy sei donna intelligente..ma soffri di una''sindrome''qua'diffusa...volere pontificare su cose ignote.
Ovvio che il piacere o meno e'la prassi...ma tu non hai idea di come siano le donne li'dentro..non sono come nessuna utente,che io''conosca..qua'.Stanno sempre sulla difensiva...temono solenni fregature..non si fidano di nessuno,tu mi conosci,ma non solo perche'ci siamo visti..non condividi niente lo so..pero'che sono una persona a modo lo sai.Be'tremenda fatica a spiegarlo li'dentro....finche'non danno il cell..poi dopo 1 minuto lo capiscono pure loro.
Quanto alla mail non serve..in genere ci si scrive tramite il sito.
''Fuori''e 'diverso...ti vedo..capto che tu possa essere alla mia portata..e tento..la e'tutto ''buio''........


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, è qui che mi scatta l'embolo Dilè. Ti prego... non generalizzare. Se fosse nell'ordine delle cose, con la vita che ho fatto io, mio marito avrebbe più corna di un cesto di lumache, te lo posso certificare. E non mi fare il discorso che per le donne è diverso che avevo delle colleghe donne che hanno fatto più danni di un porco in una vigna. Tutto quello che vuoi Diletta... ma rimanendo nel particolare.


Quoto ancora
E lo dice una che ha tradito. Seguendo il discorso di Diletta dovrei dire che tutte prima o poi lo fanno, così da giustificarmi e rendere meno "grave" quello che faccio (esattamente quello che fa Diletta con suo marito) mentre so che ci sono donne che sanno essere fedeli


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Farfy sei donna intelligente..ma soffri di una''sindrome''qua'diffusa...volere pontificare su cose ignote.
> Ovvio che il piacere o meno e'la prassi...ma tu non hai idea di come siano le donne li'dentro..non sono come nessuna utente,che io''conosca..qua'.Stanno sempre sulla difensiva...temono solenni fregature..non si fidano di nessuno,tu mi conosci,ma non solo perche'ci siamo visti..non condividi niente lo so..pero'che sono una persona a modo lo sai.Be'tremenda fatica a spiegarlo li'dentro....finche'non danno il cell..poi dopo 1 minuto lo capiscono pure loro.
> Quanto alla mail non serve..in genere ci si scrive tramite il sito.
> ''Fuori''e 'diverso...ti vedo..capto che tu possa essere alla mia portata..e tento..la e'tutto ''buio''........


Micio, ma porco te, grazie ar cazzo che te le devi "lavorare" un poco, ma dal vivo è tutt'altra cosa. Saranno anche diffidenti e ci credo, ma quelle stanno lì apposta. Essù.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Frequente si, ma tra uomini e donne in egual misura. Sennò comiciamo con la tiritera che "l'uomo si sa è cacciatore" e blablabla che poi sono tutte le minchionate con cui hanno farcito la testa di Diletta.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì è molto frequente
> 
> ma è quello maschile ad essere nell'ordine delle cose di Diletta, una cosa incontrovertibile, ovvia...giusta perchè insita nella natura umana (del maschio)



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, ma porco te, grazie ar cazzo che te le devi "lavorare" un poco, ma dal vivo è tutt'altra cosa. Saranno anche diffidenti e ci credo, ma quelle stanno lì apposta. Essù.



già detto


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

in poche parole è come pescare trote nel laghetto dove le buttano appositamente


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole è come pescare trote nel laghetto dove le buttano appositamente


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole è come pescare trote nel laghetto dove le buttano appositamente


e hanno il fegato di chiamarla pesca sportiva... perchè poi il pesce che prendi mica te lo porti a casa:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e hanno il fegato di chiamarla pesca sportiva... perchè poi il pesce che prendi mica te lo porti a casa:singleeye:


nemmeno quelle del laghetto di Lothar poi Lothar se le porta a casa :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in poche parole è come pescare trote nel laghetto dove le buttano appositamente



:applauso:​


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> già detto


Internet per molti versi ha fatto un sacco di danni.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Internet per molti versi ha fatto un sacco di danni.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e hanno il fegato di chiamarla pesca sportiva... perchè poi il pesce che prendi mica te lo porti a casa:singleeye:


parli...come gli altri invorniti di cose che non sai.Pensi che sia cretino Sbri??perche'dovrei scrivere che e'difficile scusa??ah certo se uno prende brusco e rusco,che so le badanti moldave da 100kg per gamba ..si...di quelle e'pieno..anche di mezze donne..pure pieno.Ma vere..come dicono i cuginastri di la dalla Futa....punte!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Nel senso che poi trovi gente che s'è talmente assuefatta ai siti d'incontri (o quello che sono) che poi sono incapaci di adoperarsi dal vivo, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che poi trovi gente che s'è talmente assuefatta ai siti d'incontri (o quello che sono) che poi sono incapaci di adoperarsi dal vivo, molto semplicemente.


:up:
O più che essere incapaci non si rendono conto della differenza evidente


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

ma che ci fa una vera donna lì, mi chiedo.ma anche : mi spieghi cosa intendi per *vera*?





lothar57 ha detto:


> parli...come gli altri invorniti di cose che non sai.Pensi che sia cretino Sbri??perche'dovrei scrivere che e'difficile scusa??ah certo se uno prende brusco e rusco,che so le badanti moldave da 100kg per gamba ..si...di quelle e'pieno..anche di mezze donne..pure pieno.Ma vere..come dicono i cuginastri di la dalla Futa....punte!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ci fa una vera donna lì, mi chiedo.ma anche : mi spieghi cosa intendi per *vera*?


la trota nel laghetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parli...come gli altri invorniti di cose che non sai.Pensi che sia cretino Sbri??perche'dovrei scrivere che e'difficile scusa??ah certo se uno prende brusco e rusco,che so le badanti moldave da 100kg per gamba ..si...di quelle e'pieno..anche di mezze donne..pure pieno.Ma vere..come dicono i cuginastri di la dalla Futa....punte!


Ma immagino Lothar che tu trovi difficoltà nella selezione, che anche tu debba essere prudente e che spesso le descrizioni e le foto non corrispondano proprio alla realtà... ma oggettivamente non puoi negare che, se sono lì... abbiano un certo intento di partenza, come dire. Cioè... se ti iscrivi ad una associazione per il recupero dei cani randagi magari trovi meno disponibilità di fondo... hanno altri intenti, come dire.
Per dirla cruda... quelle sono lì perchè cercano la trombata, mica vogliono scambiare ricette.
Poi che non sia facile trovare la persona giusta, volendo essere selettivi, non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ci fa una vera donna lì, mi chiedo.ma anche : mi spieghi cosa intendi per *vera*?


Ma... è un modo come un altro. C'è chi si iscrive in palestra... chi va all'ikea...


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma immagino Lothar che tu trovi difficoltà nella selezione, che anche tu debba essere prudente e che spesso le descrizioni e le foto non corrispondano proprio alla realtà... ma oggettivamente non puoi negare che, se sono lì... abbiano un certo intento di partenza, come dire. Cioè... se ti iscrivi ad una associazione per il recupero dei cani randagi magari trovi meno disponibilità di fondo... hanno altri intenti, come dire.
> Per dirla cruda... quelle sono lì perchè cercano la trombata, mica vogliono scambiare ricette.
> Poi che non sia facile trovare la persona giusta, volendo essere selettivi, non lo metto in dubbio.


Sbri fai un esperimento. Fingiti uomo e vai su un sito di incontri... e poi dimmi...

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ci fa una vera donna lì, mi chiedo.ma anche : mi spieghi cosa intendi per *vera*?


che non sia una disgraziata senza arte ne parte...che non sbagli i verbi.....che anche in tuta sprizzi classe...che non mi senta a disagio io,ad averla vicino...ultima ma per prima.intelligente e riservata all'inverosimile.
poi Mini calcola che alcune ,vivendo in piccoli paesi,dove anche i sassi sanno chi sono,idem vale per me.hanno internet come unica possibilita'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sbri fai un esperimento. Fingiti uomo e vai su un sito di incontri... e poi dimmi...
> 
> Cattivik


fatto. Con i colleghi. Fatto anche di peggio, con un mio amico. Ci sono dei circoli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che non sia una disgraziata senza arte ne parte...che non sbagli i verbi.....che anche in tuta sprizzi classe...che non mi senta a disagio io,ad averla vicino...ultima ma per prima.intelligente e riservata all'inverosimile.
> poi Mini calcola che alcune ,vivendo in piccoli paesi,*dove anche i sassi sanno chi sono*,idem vale per me.hanno internet come unica possibilita'...


eh sì. Soprattutto.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahhahahah*



Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, ti perdono, ma...
> mi dici cosa c'è di tanto strano??
> 
> Quando si ama e c'è un'intesa particolare, come un'alchimia fra due, può venire spontaneo aprire un dialogo senza veli e senza filtri come viene naturale venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze.
> Questo, per il bene dei singoli e per il bene della coppia, ma per far questo bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire entrambi la mente.


Aprire un dialogo senza veli?:rotfl:Venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze?:rotfl:Bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire la mente?:rotfl:Ascolta io sono quasi 6 anni che sono qui dentro,e giuro, di stronzate ne ho lette tante,fra imbecilli,imbelli,troll,e gente che provocava,ma davanti a te provo un senso di sgomento!Parli di amore,di alchimia fra i due,dialoghi senza veli,come se TRADIRE FOSSE LA COSA più normale di questo mondo,l'importante sembra essere che tuo marito torni a casa non coinvolto,per il resto può infilare quel pisello ovunque...!Insomma può ingropparsi qualsiasi puttana,prendersi una malattia,essere beccato e denunciato a te frega cazzi,l'importante è che non ti faccia mancare la tua dose di penetril....!Poi che 15 minuti prima quel pisello chissà dove stava a te non interessa,tu sei una donna che ama....!Diletta cosa dirti?Hai dei serissimi problemi,probabilmente confondi amore con affettività,hai scarsissima stima di te stessa,ma se sei contenta così fai pure,in questa società c'è posto per tutti,Corona,pacciani,lotti,Erika e omar....queso è il bel paese,il paese dei balocchi e dei farlocchi....!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma immagino Lothar che tu trovi difficoltà nella selezione, che anche tu debba essere prudente e che spesso le descrizioni e le foto non corrispondano proprio alla realtà... ma oggettivamente non puoi negare che, se sono lì... abbiano un certo intento di partenza, come dire. Cioè... se ti iscrivi ad una associazione per il recupero dei cani randagi magari trovi meno disponibilità di fondo... hanno altri intenti, come dire.
> Per dirla cruda... quelle sono lì perchè cercano la trombata, mica vogliono scambiare ricette.
> Poi che non sia facile trovare la persona giusta, volendo essere selettivi, non lo metto in dubbio.



grrrrr..non mi chiamare Sbri che ho da fare.....

questa e'la piu'bella..devi sapere che ufficialmente sono tutte li'per fare 2 chiacchere..e occhio a quello che scrivi..perche'in un amen ti bannanvvio che al Sommo Lothar sia successo 1 sola volta,poi per un malinteso..ma prova a chiedere il cell troppo presto..e vedi.....ahahahahha


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fatto. Con i colleghi. Fatto anche di peggio, con un mio amico. Ci sono dei circoli...


No no fallo tu da sola... e poi raccontaci i risultati o se l'hai già fatto racconta

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aprire un dialogo senza veli?:rotfl:Venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze?:rotfl:Bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire la mente?:rotfl:Ascolta io sono quasi 6 anni che sono qui dentro,e giuro, di stronzate ne ho lette tante,fra imbecilli,imbelli,troll,e gente che provocava,ma davanti a te provo un senso di sgomento!Parli di amore,di alchimia fra i due,dialoghi senza veli,come se TRADIRE FOSSE LA COSA più normale di questo mondo,l'importante sembra essere che tuo marito torni a casa non coinvolto,per il resto può infilare quel pisello ovunque...!Insomma può ingropparsi qualsiasi puttana,prendersi una malattia,essere beccato e denunciato a te frega cazzi,l'importante è che non ti faccia mancare la tua dose di penetril....!Poi che 15 minuti prima quel pisello chissà dove stava a te non interessa,tu sei una donna che ama....!Diletta cosa dirti?Hai dei serissimi problemi,probabilmente confondi amore con affettività,hai scarsissima stima di te stessa,ma se sei contenta così fai pure,in questa società c'è posto per tutti,Corona,*pacciani*,lotti,Erika e omar....queso è il bel paese,il paese dei balocchi e dei farlocchi....!


ma stai fissato forte però:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma stai fissato forte però:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI,e parecchio pure!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

corona è fuggito:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No no fallo tu da sola... e poi raccontaci i risultati o se l'hai già fatto racconta
> 
> Cattivik



Smeraldone amico..stavo per scriverlo io...se prova cambia idea all'istante...e lo stesso per noi...sai per fare scherzetto mi sono iscritto una volta da donna,5minuti mi sono bastati....un branco di mai goduti..'..che tiene Federica a casa.....ahahahahha


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fatto. Con i colleghi. Fatto anche di peggio, con un mio amico. Ci sono dei circoli...


Circoli del tipo?


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh sì. Soprattutto.


:risata::risata:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> corona è fuggito:mrgreen:


Corona ha fatto una cazzata del tutto gratuita!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No no fallo tu da sola... e poi raccontaci i risultati o se l'hai già fatto racconta
> 
> Cattivik


mah... i siti di incontri... ehm lo facemmo perchè avevamo scoperto che un collega non proprio simpaticissimo... e volevamo fargli uno scherzetto, quindi ci iscrivemmo in diversi. All'epoca quel sito era gratuito, naturalmente. Abbiamo fatto lo scherzetto, ci inoltravamo le mail ricevute per farci due risate... finita lì. Invece la storia dei circoli è meno chiara... si parte da un sito che tratta di un argomento innocentissimo... ma se sai come entrare (parlo di anni fa, i siti erano dei colabrodi).. si finisce in una zona che tratta di tutt'altro. Nella fattispecie organizzavano orgette a tema, con la partecipazione di prostitute/i e artisti porno. Ma quella era la parte pulita, meno inquietante. Niente di violento, intendiamoci.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Siti di incontri ne esistono di tre tipi:

Pagamento totale
Pagamento parziale
Gratuiti

Pagamento totale: Non so come sono mai e poi mai spenderò un soldo per siti del genere

Pagamento parziale: Ti iscrivi e puoi mandare messaggi tipo i PM qui. Solo che per leggere le risposte devi pagare. Cosa curiosa che se ti iscrivi a questi siti anche non mandando nessun messaggio privato dopo qualche giorno per incanto qualche donna ti manda un messaggio privato... che tu puoi leggere solo se paghi... Mai letti vale quanto sopra.

Gratuiti: Trovi o chi se la tira che pare l'hanno di platino o travestiti o trans oppure donne dell'est che cercano chi le porta in italia... oppure l'ultima che è stata il massimo "Sai io mi eccito solo se mi pagano è come un gioco... chiedo 100 euro... e come vedi è una cifra simbolica se ci pensi una aperitivo e una cena spenderesti gli stessi soldi..." 

Volevo rispondergli che visto che era simbolica potevo portare i soldi del monopoli!

Cattivik

P.S. E non scrivete "si vede che hai esperienza" si ho esperienza... dunque che problema c'è?

Aggiungo... mai concluso nulla nei siti simili... volete sapere dove invece si conclude? Non ve lo dico


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah... i siti di incontri... ehm lo facemmo perchè avevamo scoperto che un collega non proprio simpaticissimo... e volevamo fargli uno scherzetto, quindi ci iscrivemmo in diversi. All'epoca quel sito era gratuito, naturalmente. Abbiamo fatto lo scherzetto, ci inoltravamo le mail ricevute per farci due risate... finita lì. Invece la storia dei circoli è meno chiara... si parte da un sito che tratta di un argomento innocentissimo... ma se sai come entrare (parlo di anni fa, i siti erano dei colabrodi).. si finisce in una zona che tratta di tutt'altro. *Nella fattispecie organizzavano orgette a tema, con la partecipazione di prostitute/i e artisti porno. Ma quella era la parte pulita, meno inquietante. Niente di violento, intendiamoci*.


Ah. Ma le orge mica sono violente, in genere. Che poi basta andare davvero in qualche locale eh. Cioè, pure lì, i locali con scambisti e puttane varie si trovano un po' dappertutto su. Se uno vuole pure togliersi lo sfizio dell'anonimato mentre sta addirittura scopando ci sono pure le dark rooms...


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata:


Te ridi di meno e almeno fai i sogni giusti!

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ma le orge mica sono violente. Che poi basta andare davvero in qualche locale eh. Cioè, pure lì, i locali con scambisti e puttane varie si trovano un po' dappertutto su. Se uno vuole pure togliersi lo sfizio dell'anonimato mentre sta addirittura scopando ci sono pure le dark rooms...


Ogni tanto le orge diventano pure violente...!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto le orge diventano pure violente...!


Vabbè, tra gli amanti del genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Siti di incontri ne esistono di tre tipi:
> 
> Pagamento totale
> Pagamento parziale
> ...


In genere sono anche pieni di puttane, eh.


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, tra gli amanti del genere.


Sei obsoleto,un orgia senza violenza è come un pisello senza cappella...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei obsoleto,un orgia senza violenza è come un pisello senza cappella...!:mrgreen:


Eh amico mio, non sono fatto per le orge, che dire. E neanche per le dark rooms. Veramente obsoleto. Mi sento un po' così:

[video=youtube;P4S4f8AcIpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4S4f8AcIpM[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ma le orge mica sono violente, in genere. Che poi basta andare davvero in qualche locale eh. Cioè, pure lì, i locali con scambisti e puttane varie si trovano un po' dappertutto su. Se uno vuole pure togliersi lo sfizio dell'anonimato mentre sta addirittura scopando ci sono pure le dark rooms...


La cosa lì era un po' più raffinata... diciamo che era un club abbastanza esclusivo. Intanto al sito potevi accedere solo sapendo dove cliccare e una parola chiave. Poi c'era uno step di pre-selezione ,uno di conoscenza personale e uno di frequentazione normalissima. A partire dalla frequentazione, che veniva proposta in ristoranti aperti a tutti, diventava tutto abbastanza  costoso... chiaramente solo per gli uomini. L'equivalente di un circolo di golf, sotto molti aspetti... o di un circolo culturale. Nella fase di conoscenza personale ti proponevano situazioni di acquisti con sconto nelle boutique più esclusive: si faceva una passeggiata, si visitavano 2-3 negozi, eventualmente si facevano acquisti, poi al ristorante. Poi veniva emesso il giudizio: dentro/fuori. Il mio amico ed io... per verificare una cosetta... arrivammo allo step di conoscenza personale. Ma durante la passeggiata ci dileguammo con una scusa perchè avevamo raggiunto il nostro obbiettivo. Per un certo periodo continuarono a cercarci, comunque. Avevamo fatto una buona impressione:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ti*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh amico mio, non sono fatto per le orge, che dire. E neanche per le dark rooms. Veramente obsoleto. Mi sento un po' così:
> 
> [video=youtube;P4S4f8AcIpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4S4f8AcIpM[/video]


Ho frequentato ambientacci in anni di transizione, anche io non sono per la confusione....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La cosa lì era un po' più raffinata... diciamo che era un club abbastanza esclusivo. Intanto al sito potevi accedere solo sapendo dove cliccare e una parola chiave. Poi c'era uno step di pre-selezione ,uno di conoscenza personale e uno di frequentazione normalissima. A partire dalla frequentazione, che veniva proposta in ristoranti aperti a tutti, diventava tutto abbastanza costoso... chiaramente solo per gli uomini. L'equivalente di un circolo di golf, sotto molti aspetti... o di un circolo culturale. Nella fase di conoscenza personale ti proponevano situazioni di acquisti con sconto nelle boutique più esclusive: si faceva una passeggiata, si visitavano 2-3 negozi, eventualmente si facevano acquisti, poi al ristorante. Poi veniva emesso il giudizio: dentro/fuori. Il mio amico ed io... per verificare una cosetta... arrivammo allo step di conoscenza personale. Ma durante la passeggiata ci dileguammo con una scusa perchè avevamo raggiunto il nostro obbiettivo. Per un certo periodo continuarono a cercarci, comunque. Avevamo fatto una buona impressione:mrgreen:


Cioè alla conoscenza personale ci è arrivato il tuo amico, no? Tu, diciamo, stavi nell'ombra. O sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè alla conoscenza personale ci è arrivato il tuo amico, no? Tu, diciamo, stavi nell'ombra. O sbaglio?


Io controllavo da remoto... in caso di spiacevolezze. Si potevano iscrivere solo gli uomini, le donne venivano esclusivamente presentate a cena, dopo l'accettazione. Mica erano le mogli... almeno... non credo fossero sempre le mogli.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io controllavo da remoto... in caso di spiacevolezze. Si potevano iscrivere solo gli uomini, le donne venivano esclusivamente presentate a cena, dopo l'accettazione. Mica erano le mogli... almeno... non credo fossero sempre le mogli.


La solita pusillanime chiacchierona che non combina mai un ciufolo di nulla. Tsk.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbri non ho capito niente

non è che metti troppi puntini?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La solita pusillanime chiacchierona che non combina mai un ciufolo di nulla. Tsk.


Abbiamo la quarta chiaccherona?:up:


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo la quarta chiaccherona?:up:



:festa:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ok*



free ha detto:


> :festa:


Benissimo....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La solita pusillanime chiacchierona che non combina mai un ciufolo di nulla. Tsk.


Ti dirò: lì da prendere di sicuro c'erano un sacco di soldi, volendo. Ma  era molto inquietante l'ambiente. Io feci l'alibi: telefonai dicendo non mi ricordo cosa e dopo una decina di minuti raggiunsi il mio amico, lui che si era già scusato, mi presentò ad un tipo e andammo via. Il tipo mi fece il baciamano e ho continuato a strofinarmi la mano fino a quando non sono riuscita a lavarmela. L'aggettivo appropriato era laido.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Sbri non ho capito niente
> 
> non è che metti troppi puntini?:mrgreen:


c'è una cosa che preferisco non dire, anche se sono passati anni. Si nota?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che preferisco non dire, anche se sono passati anni. Si nota?:mrgreen:



ok

mi limiterò ad immaginarti fare lo slalom tra loschi figuri:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò: lì da prendere di sicuro c'erano un sacco di soldi, volendo. Ma era molto inquietante l'ambiente. Io feci l'alibi: telefonai dicendo non mi ricordo cosa e dopo una decina di minuti raggiunsi il mio amico, lui che si era già scusato, mi presentò ad un tipo e andammo via. Il tipo mi fece il baciamano e ho continuato a strofinarmi la mano fino a quando non sono riuscita a lavarmela. L'aggettivo appropriato era laido.


E che t'aspettavi. Vabbè. Comunque la solita quello che ho scritto prima.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Non sono io che metto la distanza fra me e le donne prostitute o di facili costumi. Sono loro *che hanno creato questa separazione con le proprie scelte di cui non voglio entrare nel merito.
> E' ovvio che *agli occhi di un uomo appaiono come degli oggetti di divertimento *ed è altrettanto ovvio che io, moglie, mi consideri su di un altro piano.
> Non vedo cosa ci sia di svilente in questo per me e per lui.
> 
> ...


E ta va bene un uomo siffatto?!
Non solo ti va bene e te lo tieni stretto.
Ma ribadisci che non sei tu o lui che utilizzate delle persone come cose ma sono loro che sono puttane.
Mia nonna si sarebbe vergognata.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE7lBFcs8To


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Siti di incontri ne esistono di tre tipi:
> 
> Pagamento totale
> Pagamento parziale
> ...


a pagamento Dio mi scampi....gratis si..li ho beccato e becco...e si conclude pure..ma percentuale 4%..circa...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sul serio?
> 
> Ma il tuo ex compagno o il tuo futuro (visto che la pensi così) non può avere mai un desiderio trasgressivo?
> Deve rimanere sempre vita natural durante sui binari?
> ...


Guarda che le altre vivono del 2013 e l'idea che "lui si possa svagare e che l'importante è che torni a casa e non faccia mancare niente (eh eh ci capiamo...  ) e mantenga la famiglia" l'hanno lasciata alle bisonne.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Quoto 
:sbatti: poi Diletta ci deve un antinevralgico.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare, e tu non avrai modo di poter spiegare, impossibile.
> 
> Ma voglio comunque dare il mio contributo, a te a tutti, anche se so che tanti non capiranno, cioè non vogliono capire, a convenienza.
> 
> ...


Ma che cavolo c'entra la coppia aperta con quello che descrive Diletta parlando pure di concessioni e doni ?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ta va bene un uomo siffatto?!
> Non solo ti va bene e te lo tieni stretto.
> Ma ribadisci che non sei tu o lui che utilizzate delle persone come cose ma sono loro che sono puttane.
> Mia nonna si sarebbe vergognata.
> ...


Si ok...
Ma osserviamo questo fenomeno.
Ci sono donne che vedono nel prostituirsi qualcosa di enormemente degradante e lesivo della propria dignità di donna.
Altre che si sono dette perchè no? E magari mi ci diverto pure.

Vediamo se riesco a spiegare il concetto di Diletta filtrandolo da un animo maschile.

Guardami...
Ma guardami bene...
Io ho voglia di scopare.
Capisci?

Visto un filmeto porno?
Capito concetto?

VOglio sfogarmi...
Voglio sfinirmi in un orgasmone liberatorio...

Tu mi dici...
Ok affare fatto...
La mia prestazione costa tot.

Ora io mi dirò...
Oddio, c'è chi paga lo psicologo medico della mente, chi paga il prete medico dell'anima, io mi pago sta signora che grazie a questo massaggio particolare...mi rigenera...mi fa staccare la cosidetta spina...

Io certo non mi innamorerò di lei eh?
I confini del nostro rapporto sono benissimo delineati.
Non ci sarà un poi.
Nè telefonate, nè contorni, nè sms...nè lusinghe e promesse...
Ok...tu puoi benissimo odiarmi, disprezzarmi, io so che me ne frego di te, e tu di me...
Tu vuoi il mio denaro, io con esso affitto il tuo corpo, che del tuo cuore, della tua anima, e soprattutto dei tuoi casini esistenziali non me ne può fregar di meno...esigo solo che tu sia carina, che ci sappia fare, che sia pulita ecc..ecc..ecc...

In buona sostanza diletta dice...meglio una cosa così che non un marito innamorato di un'altra donna...

No?

Perchè vorrei che parlassero un attimo le tradite, di che cosa si passa, ad avere in casa un marito a cui non va più bene niente di te moglie, per poi scoprire che ciò è dovuto perchè tu moglie sei l'ostacolo per stare con la donna che lui marito ama sul serio, e quella donna non sei tu...

Diletta insomma è na donna così...
Ok mi hai tradito...
Ma almeno lo hai fatto solo per far felice il tuo batacchio...e con una...di cui non te ne poteva fregare di meno...

Ben diverso da...
Ok mi hai tradito...
E non so come prenderla, perchè vedo che ti sei infigato di un'altra e vorresti parlare e stare sempre e solo con lei...

Ma ci sono anch'io e io sono tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un capriccio?
> Il capriccio può essere fare un viaggio da solo, comprarsi un auto che magari desidera da una vita, fare il giro del mondo in deltaplano, se vuoi proseguo
> *Avere il desiderio di scopare con una sconosciuta come se fosse un gioco è solo ed esclusivamente una mancanza di rispetto.
> ti ripeto *metto in conto che mio marito (tralasciando il mio matrimonio attuale) possa un giorno perdere la testa per un'altra, desiderarla a tal punto che si dimentica di me, innamorarsene ma *non accetto di aver sposato un uomo che considerare tratullarsi con una sconosciuta un fatto di scarsa importanza o un gioco.....Perderebbe totalmente il mio rispetto.*
> Posso anche perderlo perchè ha deciso che c'è una donna che lo rende più felice di me. Per me questo è amore. Il possesso non lo conosco mi spiace


Mi sembra talmente chiaro!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta... non vorrei apparire puntigliosa ma... il comportarsi al meglio è un dovere per chiunque, non si accumulano crediti. In second'ordine: chi si è sposato ha giurato e sottoscritto, si suppone in età adulta, una serie di impegni. Nessuno vieta a nessuno di cambiare le carte in tavola, ma anche dopo un paio di giorni. *Se me lo chiedi come premio perchè sei stato un bravo marito però ti cionco le gambine*(metaforicamente)... perchè come premio per essere stato un bravo compagno uno può ambire unicamente ad avere un rapporto sereno. Mica siamo al tiro a segno.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Ma osserviamo questo fenomeno.
> Ci sono donne che vedono nel prostituirsi qualcosa di enormemente degradante e lesivo della propria dignità di donna.
> Altre che si sono dette perchè no? E magari mi ci diverto pure.
> ...


Ma non è che Diletta è tua moglie? Comunque fareste una coppia fantastica, solo che tu mica ci vai a puttane che sei spilorcio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che Diletta è tua moglie? Comunque fareste una coppia fantastica, solo che tu mica ci vai a puttane che sei spilorcio.


Si sono spilorcio...
Cioè ho una mia etica economica...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono spilorcio...
> Cioè ho una mia etica economica...


Chi va coi frati...vabbè. Allora sei diversamente munifico, diciamo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuole ascoltare, e tu non avrai modo di poter spiegare, impossibile.
> 
> Ma voglio comunque dare il mio contributo, a te a tutti, *anche se so che tanti non capiranno, cioè non vogliono capire, a convenienza.*
> 
> ...




minchia ma sei in fissa pesante.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho visto donne tradire il marito con un piatto di dolci.... e uomini tradire la moglie con la plays3...

Però quello va bene.... o meglio non va bene... ma è sopportabile...

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono spilorcio...
> Cioè ho una mia etica economica...


Daiiiiii Conte...ma che casso scrivi..se va a troie mica e'in gamba..e'mona...sappiamo bene quante troie gratis ci sono..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aprire un dialogo senza veli?:rotfl:Venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze?:rotfl:Bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire la mente?:rotfl:Ascolta io sono quasi 6 anni che sono qui dentro,e giuro, di stronzate ne ho lette tante,fra imbecilli,imbelli,troll,e gente che provocava,ma davanti a te provo un senso di sgomento!Parli di amore,di alchimia fra i due,dialoghi senza veli,come se TRADIRE FOSSE LA COSA più normale di questo mondo,l'importante sembra essere che tuo marito torni a casa non coinvolto,per il resto può infilare quel pisello ovunque...!Insomma può ingropparsi qualsiasi puttana,prendersi una malattia,essere beccato e denunciato a te frega cazzi,l'importante è che non ti faccia mancare la tua dose di penetril....!Poi che 15 minuti prima quel pisello chissà dove stava a te non interessa,tu sei una donna che ama....!Diletta cosa dirti?Hai dei serissimi problemi,probabilmente confondi amore con affettività,hai scarsissima stima di te stessa,ma se sei contenta così fai pure,in questa società c'è posto per tutti,Corona,pacciani,lotti,Erika e omar....queso è il bel paese,il paese dei balocchi e dei farlocchi....!


Un po' crudo ma chiaro.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiii Conte...ma che casso scrivi..se va a troie mica e'in gamba..e'mona...sappiamo bene *quante troie gratis ci sono.*.


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah! Bonjour finesse. Micione, me fai morì. Davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi va coi frati...vabbè. Allora sei diversamente munifico, diciamo.


Mah che dirti ho avuto certe esperienze che...
Ma se osserviamo il web è pieno di cucciolecercaamici no?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah! Bonjour finesse. Micione, me fai morì. Davvero.


scusa Joey e cpome le vuoi chiamare???..poi caro mio faccio il diplomatico e il signore tutto il di..lascami fare qua'il lothar de noiartri..no??


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Daiiiiii Conte...ma che casso scrivi..se va a troie mica e'in gamba..e'mona...sappiamo bene quante troie gratis ci sono..


Si lo so...
ma non si possono dire certe cose qui dentro...
mi rubinano no?

Tu fai presto a parlare
se non ci fossi stato io qui dentro 

finivi male eh?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lo so...
> ma non si possono dire certe cose qui dentro...
> mi rubinano no?
> 
> ...


ma Esimio Maestro...mica mi riferisco alle gentili utenti..no???quindi lecitum est.Lothar imprimatur.....

ma mio bel Cornelio...dimmi le maestre di allora..dove sono ??


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah! *Bonjour finesse*. Micione, me fai morì. Davvero.


E se fosse solo sincero?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Ma osserviamo questo fenomeno.
> Ci sono donne che vedono nel prostituirsi qualcosa di enormemente degradante e lesivo della propria dignità di donna.
> Altre che si sono dette perchè no? E magari mi ci diverto pure.
> ...


Ti sei spiegato benissimo più volte.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei spiegato benissimo più volte.


Ecco il problema non è spiegarsi alle volte...
Quanto scontrarsi con l'ostruzionismo altrui...

Hai mai osservato brunetta?

Quelli che dicono ah io sono di vedute aperte appena dici o fai una cosa che non è in linea con i loro modi di vedere tirano su un casino che non ti dico...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

bah...ho appreso da tutto questo...che il fedigrafo è in debito.....e alla parte resa spetta un risarcimento e non i denaro...minchia lothar....ci pensi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco il problema non è spiegarsi alle volte...
> Quanto scontrarsi con l'ostruzionismo altrui...
> 
> Hai mai osservato brunetta?
> ...


Ma a te che ti frega?
Se a tua moglie sta bene e trovi pure quelle che te la danno gratis vuol dire che non sei solo sul cuor della terra.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Esimio Maestro...mica mi riferisco alle gentili utenti..no???quindi lecitum est.Lothar imprimatur.....
> 
> ma mio bel Cornelio...dimmi le maestre di allora..dove sono ??


Mi sembra che le abbiano viste in trincea 
a tentare di cambiare la testa ad Ultimo...

Colpevole

Di essere cambiato

a causa

della terapia Gas.

Che dici esimio...secondo me...dovremmo prenderci due o tre giorni...e capitare in Sicilia...
Si carica su Ultimo e via da The Cheater...

Figuriamoci se lontano da sguardi indiscreti
NOn combianiamo qualcosa di mitico pure là...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma a te che ti frega?
> Se a tua moglie sta bene e trovi pure quelle che te la danno gratis vuol dire che non sei solo sul cuor della terra.


A me niente 
Infatti me la rido no?

Imparo l'arte dove la trovo...no?

Quanto è stato salutare che so
Imparare da Annuccia

quel salutare
ma chi se ne frega? Eh?

Ma sai non penso che me la diano gratis...

Ho sempre avuto la vaga impressione che io debba comunque farle contente no?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me niente
> Infatti me la rido no?
> 
> Imparo l'arte dove la trovo...no?
> ...


Mi pare il minimo.
Chi s'accontenta gode.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare il minimo.
> Chi s'accontenta gode.


Si...
Infatti sai al mio paese
tutte quelle che se la tiravano troppo all'epoca
son rimaste zitelle...tutte eh?

E fa molta tristezza vedere donne che all'epoca avevano la schiera dietro

essere oramai

dei fiori appassiti...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Infatti sai al mio paese
> tutte quelle che se la tiravano troppo all'epoca
> son rimaste zitelle...tutte eh?
> ...


Magari non volevano quello che tu pensi che loro desideravano o che pensi sarebbe stato desiderabile per loro.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari non volevano quello che tu pensi che loro desideravano o che pensi sarebbe stato desiderabile per loro.


Mah se non ricordo male...
Era come se io dicessi o Sharon Stone o niente
O Monica Bellucci o niente

E appunto sarei rimasto con niente

Vedi loro invece di vedere quello che avevano da offrire ad un uomo, pensavano solo a come doveva essere lui...

Poi per un paio di casi ( e mi odiano moltissimo ancora adesso) io sono stato deleterio...

Perchè vedi tra ragazzi ci si parla, che i due di picche non piacciono a nessuno...

E cosa si dissero i ragazzi?
COn quelle due lì, neanche provarci, se non ce l'ha fatta il conte....

E ancora oggi mi odiano per questo...ma si può?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah se non ricordo male...
> Era come se io dicessi o Sharon Stone o niente
> O Monica Bellucci o niente
> 
> ...


Ma allora sei proprio da conoscere...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma allora sei proprio da conoscere...



Ero ero ero...
Adesso sono solo un VIP
Vecio
In 
Pension

Con le mattane ho dato...

Mi sono ritirato a vita privata
nei miei ricordi
chiuso nella mia torre autoreferenziale
come novello geusaldo da venosa

o novello marchese de sade.

Più che altro...

sai....

ehm....

non mi tira più...

E quindi evito di conoscere donne
per non farmi figuracce nel momento della bisogna no?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ero ero ero...
> Adesso sono solo un VIP
> Vecio
> In
> ...


Che sfiga esser arrivata troppo tardi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi saresti piaciuto molto da giovane


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se fosse solo sincero?


Ma è indubbiamente sincero, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Joey e cpome le vuoi chiamare???..poi caro mio faccio il diplomatico e il signore tutto il di..lascami fare qua'il lothar de noiartri..no??


Si si, ti pare. Su come le vuoi chiamare, Micione, mi sa se non l'abbozzi finisce che te menano con la scopa pure a sto giro, occhio amico felino coccolino.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ta va bene un uomo siffatto?!
> Non solo ti va bene e te lo tieni stretto.
> Ma ribadisci che non sei tu o lui che utilizzate delle persone come cose ma sono loro che sono puttane.
> Mia nonna si sarebbe vergognata.


quotone, ma non posso approvare


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo c'entra la coppia aperta con quello che descrive Diletta parlando pure di concessioni e doni ?


le riposte di Ultimo ultimamente (pardon) sono  a caso. Deliziosamente random. A volte, poi, non sono a caso affatto, e tendono ad essere a caZ*o, ma dipende dagli utenti ai quali risponde.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le riposte di Ultimo ultimamente (pardon) sono  a caso. Deliziosamente random. A volte, poi, non sono a caso affatto, e tendono ad essere a caZ*o, ma dipende dagli utenti ai quali risponde.


Ultimamente?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le riposte di Ultimo ultimamente (pardon) sono  a caso. *Deliziosamente random*. A volte, poi, non sono a caso affatto, e tendono ad essere a caZ*o, ma dipende dagli utenti ai quali risponde.


A volte sì... random, deliziosamente non so.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sì... random, deliziosamente non so.



la abbellivo con un pizzico di sarcasmo. Credo. E Ultimo ultimamente mi pareva carino, certo non come ottundere gli ottusi, ma non si è tutti maestri :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io ho visto donne tradire il marito con un piatto di dolci.... e uomini tradire la moglie con la plays3...
> 
> Però quello va bene.... o meglio non va bene... ma è sopportabile...
> 
> Cattivik



questo è insopportabile.
Essere trasparente e venire seconda a cazzate.
Intollerabile


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la abbellivo con un pizzico di sarcasmo. Credo. E Ultimo ultimamente mi pareva carino, certo non come ottundere gli ottusi, ma non si è tutti maestri :mrgreen:


Ma è simpatico! Quando va random destabilizza un po'... :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le riposte di Ultimo ultimamente (pardon) sono  a caso. Deliziosamente random. A volte, poi, non sono a caso affatto, e tendono ad essere a caZ*o, ma dipende dagli utenti ai quali risponde.




sei sempre la solita femminista


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è simpatico! Quando va random destabilizza un po'... :singleeye:


Ultimo ultimamente...dicevo: mi pareva simpatico il _modo di dire, _l'espressione _Ultimo ultimamente_. Sul resto non mi sbilancio, non mi sembra rilevante in questo contesto


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei sempre la solita femminista


che fai, butti benzina sul fuoco? :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che sfiga esser arrivata troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ti sbagli sai...quello è Geko...
Io sono questo...

[video=youtube;anYxbhZaFLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anYxbhZaFLk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

COmunque Brunetta penso che il ritratto più fedele a me sia questo...
Nei rapporti sociali ritengo di essere proprio così...come Bluto...

[video=youtube;WQBkuUbkW40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQBkuUbkW40[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Visto il successo con le donne propendevo per l'altra ipotesi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto il successo con le donne propendevo per l'altra ipotesi.


Ascolta Brunetta...
Estremo successo sai...
Ma con certe donne.

Non con tutte...

Fin dagli esordi mi interessavano certe a scapito di altre...

Per cui ricordo che il vero lavoro non era sedurle o conquistarle...ma distoglierle da qualche amica rompicoglioni no?
Che mi metteva in cattiva luce no?

Credimi Brunetta
dire le donne

è la cosa più qualunquista che si possa immaginare...

E se osservi bene...

Tutte hanno tenuto a rimarcare...

Io non sono come le altre...


----------



## Cattivik (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COmunque Brunetta penso che il ritratto più fedele a me sia questo...
> Nei rapporti sociali ritengo di essere proprio così...come Bluto...
> 
> [video=youtube;WQBkuUbkW40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQBkuUbkW40[/video]


Si il toga party si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 		 			 				:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Ops*



oscuro ha detto:


> Aprire un dialogo senza veli?:rotfl:Venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze?:rotfl:Bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire la mente?:rotfl:Ascolta io sono quasi 6 anni che sono qui dentro,e giuro, di stronzate ne ho lette tante,fra imbecilli,imbelli,troll,e gente che provocava,ma davanti a te provo un senso di sgomento!Parli di amore,di alchimia fra i due,dialoghi senza veli,come se TRADIRE FOSSE LA COSA più normale di questo mondo,l'importante sembra essere che tuo marito torni a casa non coinvolto,per il resto può infilare quel pisello ovunque...!Insomma può ingropparsi qualsiasi puttana,prendersi una malattia,essere beccato e denunciato a te frega cazzi,l'importante è che non ti faccia mancare la tua dose di penetril....!Poi che 15 minuti prima quel pisello chissà dove stava a te non interessa,tu sei una donna che ama....!Diletta cosa dirti?Hai dei serissimi problemi,probabilmente confondi amore con affettività,hai scarsissima stima di te stessa,ma se sei contenta così fai pure,in questa società c'è posto per tutti,Corona,pacciani,lotti,Erika e omar....queso è il bel paese,il paese dei balocchi e dei farlocchi....!


Mi sembra doveroso scusarmi con tutti voi!Questo post ha ricevuto un rosso per il termine "Pisello"!L'ammetto sono triviale e scurrile,spesso esagero,una cosa è la goliardia,un'altra la volgarità,in effetti usare questa terminologia non rende giustizia al mio buon senso,alla mia spiccata intelligenza....!Quindi mi scuso una ancora una volta per il termine"pisello",e mi scuso ancor di più con quella grandissima testaccia di cazzo che ha pensato bene di scandalizzarsi per questo!


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso scusarmi con tutti voi!Questo post ha ricevuto un rosso per il termine "Pisello"!L'ammetto sono triviale e scurrile,spesso esagero,una cosa è la goliardia,un'altra la volgarità,in effetti usare questa terminologia non rende giustizia al mio buon senso,alla mia spiccata intelligenza....!Quindi mi scuso una ancora una volta per il termine"pisello",e mi scuso ancor di più con quella grandissima testaccia di cazzo che ha pensato bene di scandalizzarsi per questo!


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

*R: Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso scusarmi con tutti voi!Questo post ha ricevuto un rosso per il termine "Pisello"!L'ammetto sono triviale e scurrile,spesso esagero,una cosa è la goliardia,un'altra la volgarità,in effetti usare questa terminologia non rende giustizia al mio buon senso,alla mia spiccata intelligenza....!Quindi mi scuso una ancora una volta per il termine"pisello",e mi scuso ancor di più con quella grandissima testaccia di cazzo che ha pensato bene di scandalizzarsi per questo!


Fregatene


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso scusarmi con tutti voi!Questo post ha ricevuto un rosso per il termine "Pisello"!L'ammetto sono triviale e scurrile,spesso esagero,una cosa è la goliardia,un'altra la volgarità,in effetti usare questa terminologia non rende giustizia al mio buon senso,alla mia spiccata intelligenza....!Quindi mi scuso una ancora una volta per il termine"pisello",e mi scuso ancor di più con quella grandissima testaccia di cazzo che ha pensato bene di scandalizzarsi per questo!


Scuse accettate, amico.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco, è qui che mi scatta l'embolo Dilè. Ti prego... non generalizzare. Se fosse nell'ordine delle cose, con la vita che ho fatto io, mio marito avrebbe più corna di un cesto di lumache, te lo posso certificare. E non mi fare il discorso che per le donne è diverso che avevo delle colleghe donne che hanno fatto più danni di un porco in una vigna. Tutto quello che vuoi Diletta... ma rimanendo nel particolare.




E invece generalizzo e a pieno titolo.
E generalizzo così tanto che infatti mi riferisco ad entrambi i sessi (purtroppo).
Lo sai anche tu che le fedeli stanno diventando sempre più mosche bianche e a breve potremmo anche essere oggetto di studio!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece generalizzo e a pieno titolo.
> E generalizzo così tanto che infatti mi riferisco ad entrambi i sessi (purtroppo).
> Lo sai anche tu che le fedeli stanno diventando sempre più mosche bianche e *a breve potremmo anche essere oggetto di studio!*


Tu sicuramente.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Ma osserviamo questo fenomeno.
> Ci sono donne che vedono nel prostituirsi qualcosa di enormemente degradante e lesivo della propria dignità di donna.
> Altre che si sono dette perchè no? E magari mi ci diverto pure.
> ...


Bravo, sembri il maestro che spiega ai scolari. ora credo che sia chiaro che quando scrivo a convenienza, mi riferisco anche a ciò, sembrano tutti dei bambini che hanno bisogno di spiegazioni e di recepire concetti che già tanti sanno e conoscono. Ma sai conte.... alcune volte conviene far finta di non capire e sbarrare gli occhi! tutti santi, a convenienza.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minchia ma sei in fissa pesante.


Ma quando mai!! sono un diversamente sincero.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> le riposte di Ultimo ultimamente (pardon) sono  a caso. Deliziosamente random. A volte, poi, non sono a caso affatto, e tendono ad essere a caZ*o, ma dipende dagli utenti ai quali risponde.



Dico senza offesa ne pretese che sia vero, e nonostante l'acredine sembra una costante nelle nostre conversazioni, non mi permetto di scrivere  pensieri o giudizi o opinioni che ho nei tuoi riguardi, mi basta scrivere rispondere e come sempre sorridere, SALLO eh io mi diverto fallo anche tu. 

Dormi la notte?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, sembri il maestro che spiega ai scolari. ora credo che sia chiaro che quando scrivo a convenienza, mi riferisco anche a ciò, sembrano tutti dei bambini che hanno bisogno di spiegazioni e di recepire concetti che già tanti sanno e conoscono. Ma sai conte.... alcune volte conviene far finta di non capire e sbarrare gli occhi! tutti santi, a convenienza.


Si l'ultima frase è sublime....ci sono anche io e sono tua moglie...moglie di chi?di cosa?di uno che si comporta come se non fosse sposato!Praticamente diletta cucina,lava e stira le sue mutande,però il pisello è libero...!Gratificante,appagante,complimenti,d'altronde se una donna pensa di meritare al massimo questo...problemi suoi.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aprire un dialogo senza veli?:rotfl:Venirsi incontro nelle rispettive esigenze?:rotfl:Bisogna parlarsi tanto e aprire la mente?:rotfl:Ascolta io sono quasi 6 anni che sono qui dentro,e giuro, di stronzate ne ho lette tante,fra imbecilli,imbelli,troll,e gente che provocava,ma davanti a te provo un senso di sgomento!Parli di amore,di alchimia fra i due,dialoghi senza veli,come se TRADIRE FOSSE LA COSA più normale di questo mondo,l'importante sembra essere che tuo marito torni a casa non coinvolto,per il resto può infilare quel pisello ovunque...!Insomma può ingropparsi qualsiasi puttana,prendersi una malattia,essere beccato e denunciato a te frega cazzi,l'importante è che non ti faccia mancare la tua dose di penetril....!Poi che 15 minuti prima quel pisello chissà dove stava a te non interessa,tu sei una donna che ama....!Diletta cosa dirti?Hai dei serissimi problemi,probabilmente confondi amore con affettività,hai scarsissima stima di te stessa,ma se sei contenta così fai pure,in questa società c'è posto per tutti,Corona,pacciani,lotti,Erika e omar....queso è il bel paese,il paese dei balocchi e dei farlocchi....!



Oscuro, il tuo scritto così molto colorito quando ti scaldi mi ha sempre divertito!
A proposito, non pensare che sia stata io, come sarebbe normale pensarlo, a rubinarti. Non è nelle mie abitudini.
La parte finale, però, con tutti quei personaggi "per bene" che elenchi è davvero troppo eccessiva e non mi è piaciuta per niente.

Vedi solo bianco o nero, senza nessuna sfumatura. Invece, le sfumature esistono nella vita, eccome.
Probabilmente è frutto della tua "conversione", ma, e mi ripeto, è una visione troppo sopra le righe, una visione insana come tutti gli eccessi.
E comunque, dimostri anche di non avere capito un cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Di casuale in quello che scrivo non c'è nulla, se fosse random ciò che scrivo non aprirebbe quelle polemiche che tanto vi fanno leggere, e rispondere nella maniera in cui leggiamo. 


In questo caso mi pare appropriato la frase, disse il folle al pazzo. Perchè fino a quando tanto mi da tanto la realtà non quella che scrivete in un forum, ma l'ombra di quello che non si è. Maschera forever, posso scrivere forever evè?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si l'ultima frase è sublime....ci sono anche io e sono tua moglie...moglie di chi?di cosa?di uno che si comporta come se non fosse sposato!Praticamente diletta cucina,lava e stira le sue mutande,però il pisello è libero...!Gratificante,appagante,complimenti,d'altronde se una donna pensa di meritare al massimo questo...problemi suoi.


infatti....


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, il tuo scritto così molto colorito quando ti scaldi mi ha sempre divertito!
> A proposito, non pensare che sia stata io, come sarebbe normale pensarlo, a rubinarti. Non è nelle mie abitudini.
> La parte finale, però, con tutti quei personaggi "per bene" che elenchi è davvero troppo eccessiva e non mi è piaciuta per niente.
> 
> ...


e invece ha capito .... e Diletta guarda che è un uomo che ti sta dicendo che hai una visione sbagliata delle cosa!  e questo secondo me dovrebbe farti riflettere


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si l'ultima frase è sublime....ci sono anche io e sono tua moglie...moglie di chi?di cosa?di uno che si comporta come se non fosse sposato!Praticamente diletta cucina,lava e stira le sue mutande,però il pisello è libero...!Gratificante,appagante,complimenti,d'altronde se una donna pensa di meritare al massimo questo...problemi suoi.



oscuro caro tu conosci i miei pensieri, sai come la pensi sai come mi comporto, ciò non significa che Diletta o tu o qualsiasi altra persona debbano comportarsi come me o te, Diletta scrive la sua gli altri sbarrano gli occhi, evitiamo di sbarrarli, commentiamo se vogliamo perchè qua dentro caro oscuro se dobbiamo sbarrare gli occhi sbarriamoli con chi di dovere, metti ad esempio le cazzate che scrive AB, metti quello che fa Tebe, la Matraini Lothar, il conte etc etc, dopo che sbarriamo gli occhi con costoro facciamolo anche con Diletta, che ti ricordo al momento sta solo percorrendo una strada dove la base di partenza è dolorosa, ed al momento rimane soltanto un pensiero non una scelta già realizzata.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, il tuo scritto così molto colorito quando ti scaldi mi ha sempre divertito!
> A proposito, non pensare che sia stata io, come sarebbe normale pensarlo, a rubinarti. Non è nelle mie abitudini.
> La parte finale, però, con tutti quei personaggi "per bene" che elenchi è davvero troppo eccessiva e non mi è piaciuta per niente.
> 
> ...


Si, in effetti non ho capito un cazzo!E son contentissimo,perchè se tu sei quella che ha capito....e condividessi ,sarei da internare anche io!Le tue non sono sfumature,le tue son ben altro,sei paradossale,d'altronde se pensi di essere  donna da meritare così poco,il problema è tuo!Senza polemica!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, sembri il maestro che spiega ai scolari. ora credo che sia chiaro che quando scrivo a convenienza, mi riferisco anche a ciò, sembrano tutti dei bambini che hanno bisogno di spiegazioni e di recepire concetti che già tanti sanno e conoscono. Ma sai conte.... alcune volte conviene far finta di non capire e sbarrare gli occhi! tutti santi, a convenienza.


Ma peansi mai al sommo admin eh?
Lui tuona dal trono imperiale e dice questo è un forum a tema
qui si parla di tradimenti

poi suo malgrado si arrende all'evidenza che esso è, per la gioia di grandi e piccini, il kindergarteen no?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> e invece ha capito .... e Diletta guarda che è un uomo che ti sta dicendo che hai una visione sbagliata delle cosa! e questo secondo me dovrebbe farti riflettere


Io non sono nessuno per dire che diletta ha una visione sbagliata!Semplicemente diletta non ha una visione....!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece ha capito .... e Diletta *guarda che è un uomo che ti sta dicendo che hai una visione sbagliata delle cosa! e questo secondo me dovrebbe farti riflettere*


Ma te pozzeno eccìe, è da ieri che dico a Diletta che è un a stordita e tu mi ti svegli ADESSO?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma peansi mai al sommo admin eh?
> Lui tuona dal trono imperiale e dice questo è un forum a tema
> qui si parla di tradimenti
> 
> poi suo malgrado si arrende all'evidenza che esso è, per la gioia di grandi e piccini, il kindergarteen no?



Mi sono reso conto della grande pazienza dell'Admin, e mi sono reso conto della sua sapienza, è un piacere leggerlo ultimamente. 

E se l'Admin mi dovesse scrivere, dai Ultimo smettila ora di provocare, io lo farei, lo farei soltanto per il rispetto che ho, e magari contuzzo che dici mi da qualche potere anche a me?  ci metti una buona paro,la su su su.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono nessuno per dire che diletta ha una visione sbagliata!Semplicemente diletta non ha una visione....!


intendevo dire che dovrebbe prendere in considerazione il punto di vista di un uomo..
guarda io già ieri ho detto che secondo me sono io che non ci arrivo proprio a comprendere nemmeno lontanamente il suo ragionamento


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Oscuro, il tuo scritto così molto colorito quando ti scaldi mi ha sempre divertito!
> A proposito, non pensare che sia stata io, come sarebbe normale pensarlo, a rubinarti. Non è nelle mie abitudini.
> La parte finale, però, con tutti quei personaggi "per bene" che elenchi è davvero troppo eccessiva e non mi è piaciuta per niente.
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Diletta..avrei voluto ''smeraldare''Oscu..ma purtroppo no e'possibile...daiiiii ma basta con sti perbenismi..io scrivo troia,e non va bene si dice diversamente fedele,Oscuro scrive pisello e apriti cielo...mi sembra puritanesimo molto ridicolo.
E guarda che io con lui non ho niente in comune...ho molto con tuo marito..infatti indovina cosa sto aspettando??


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma te pozzeno eccìe, è da ieri che dico a Diletta che è un a stordita e tu mi ti svegli ADESSO?



Perdonami eh... ma non sopporto che si dica stordita ad una donna. Sei davvero da evitare, sperando nella realtà tu non sia come qua, ho seri dubbi.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma te pozzeno eccìe, è da ieri che dico a Diletta che è un a stordita e tu mi ti svegli ADESSO?



Ma tu lo fai sempre con Diletta... quindi mica era una novità farle notare la cosa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta..avrei voluto ''smeraldare''Oscu..ma purtroppo no e'possibile...daiiiii ma basta con sti perbenismi..io scrivo troia,e non va bene si dice diversamente fedele,Oscuro scrive pisello e apriti cielo...mi sembra puritanesimo molto ridicolo.
> E guarda che io con lui non ho niente in comune...ho molto con tuo marito*..infatti indovina cosa sto aspettando??*


Che tua moglie ti paghi le puttane?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami eh... ma non sopporto che si dica stordita ad una donna. Sei davvero da evitare, sperando nella realtà tu non sia come qua, ho seri dubbi.


Ma vaffanculo e muori.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami eh... ma non sopporto che si dica stordita ad una donna. Sei davvero da evitare, sperando nella realtà tu non sia come qua, ho seri dubbi.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma tu lo fai sempre con Diletta... quindi mica era una novità farle notare la cosa


...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> intendevo dire che dovrebbe prendere in considerazione il punto di vista di un uomo..
> guarda io già ieri ho detto che secondo me sono io che non ci arrivo proprio a comprendere nemmeno lontanamente il suo ragionamento


La questione è che non c'è un ragionamento!Lei ha talmente poca considerazione di se stessa che pensa di non poter meritare di più,punto!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sono reso conto della grande pazienza dell'Admin, e mi sono reso conto della sua sapienza, è un piacere leggerlo ultimamente.
> 
> E se l'Admin mi dovesse scrivere, dai Ultimo smettila ora di provocare, io lo farei, lo farei soltanto per il rispetto che ho, e magari contuzzo che dici mi da qualche potere anche a me?  ci metti una buona paro,la su su su.


Vedrò d'intercedere 
hai chiesto con rispetto

e ricordati che sei un bravo picciotto eh?

baciamoci il culo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma tornando in topic
come si fa a superare la gelosia del tradito?
Semplice

Non si può.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo e muori.



Amo troppo la vita ed amo troppo starti addosso per dirti quello che penso. si evince che?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amo troppo la vita ed amo troppo starti addosso per dirti quello che penso. si evince che?


Che sei uno svantaggiato.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Sor claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami eh... ma non sopporto che si dica stordita ad una donna. Sei davvero da evitare, sperando nella realtà tu non sia come qua, ho seri dubbi.


Sor claudio sai la stima che nutro per la tua persona,però non è questione di sbarrare gli occhi,il discorso di diletta va troppo oltre....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Svantaggiato?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sei uno svantaggiato.


Svantaggiato?puoi esser più chiaro?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedrò d'intercedere
> hai chiesto con rispetto
> 
> e ricordati che sei un bravo picciotto eh?
> ...


Prima depiliamolo, silk epil ? 

Si supera conte si supera, ci vuole tempo, io posso scrivere che inizialmente ero gelosissimo di qualsiasi cosa, adesso la gelosia non è più un tarlo che mi da fastidio e mi nuoce, ma quella piccola zanzara che mi tiene gli occhi aperti sulla MIA LEI.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che le altre vivono del 2013 e l'idea che "lui si possa svagare e che l'importante è che torni a casa e non faccia mancare niente (eh eh ci capiamo...  ) e mantenga la famiglia"* l'hanno lasciata alle bisonne.*





...e aggiungo che erano di solito molto sagge conoscendo i loro polli!
(Non era una provocazione per le femministe estreme del forum, anche se sembra)

Secondo me è questione di strategia su come arginare il problema.
C'è chi non vuole sapere nulla e basa la propria vita coniugale sulla minaccia del "basta che non lo scopra...altrimenti..."
C'è chi vive nella convinzione che la propria unione ne sia immune perché è perfetta (io ero tra questi, ma penso che sia una minoranza)
C'è chi vuole un rapporto basato sulla trasparenza

Quindi, in base a ciò che siamo percorriamo la via che ci è più congeniale perché ci fa stare meglio e che possa salvaguardare, per quanto è possibile, il matrimonio.
IMHO


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sei uno svantaggiato.


Odio oscuro! quanto è stonzo!! anche tu sai dei miei 3cm e che cazzo va!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor claudio sai la stima che nutro per la tua persona,però non è questione di sbarrare gli occhi,il discorso di diletta va troppo oltre....!:up:



Certo che va oltre oscuro, le parole che lei scrive sono forti molto forti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svantaggiato?puoi esser più chiaro?


http://www.perorientarsi.it/soggetti_svantaggiati.html

 SOGGETTI SVANTAGGIATI NELLA NORMATIVA
*ART. 2, lett.f, REGOLAMENTO CE n. 2204/2002, l. 381/91, D.Lgs 276/03 *
*In base al Regolamento CE 2204/2002 art.2 lett.f, è definito lavoratore svantaggiato qualsiasi persona appartenente ad una categoria che abbia difficoltà ad entrare, senza assistenza, nel mercato del lavoro, vale a dire qualsiasi persona che soddisfi almeno uno dei seguenti criteri:*


*giovane che abbia meno di 25 anni, o che abbia completato la formazione da non più di 2 anni, e non abbia ancora ottenuto il primo impiego retribuito regolarmente;  *
*lavoratore migrante che si sposti nella Comunità o ne divenga residente per assumervi un lavoro;  *
*persona appartenente ad una minoranza etnica che abbia necessità di migliorare le conoscenze linguistiche, la formazione professionale, l'esperienza lavorativa per incrementare le possibilità di ottenere un'occupazione stabile;  *
*persona che desideri intraprendere o riprendere un'attività lavorativa e che non abbia lavorato, né seguito corsi di formazione, per almeno due anni, in particolare che abbia lasciato il lavoro per la difficoltà di conciliare vita lavorativa e vita familiare;  *
*qualsiasi persona adulta che viva sola o con uno o più figli a carico;  *
*persona priva di un titolo di studio di livello secondario, priva di un posto di lavoro o in procinto di perderlo;   *
*persona di più di 50 anni priva di un posto di lavoro o in procinto di perderlo;  *
*disoccupato di lungo periodo, ossia una persona senza lavoro per 12 dei 16 mesi precedenti, o per 6 degli 8 mesi precedenti nel caso di persone con meno di 25 anni;  *
*persona riconosciuta come affetta, al momento o in passato, da una dipendenza ai sensi della legislazione nazionale;   *
*persona che non abbia ottenuto il primo impiego retribuito regolarmente da quando è stata sottoposta ad una pena detentiva o ad un'altra sanzione penale; *
*invalidi fisici, psichici e sensoriali, gli ex degenti di ospedali psichiatrici, anche giudiziari, i soggetti in trattamento psichiatrico, i tossicodipendenti, gli alcolisti;*

*i minori in età lavorativa in situazioni di difficoltà familiare;  *
*le persone detenute o internate negli istituti penitenziari, i condannati e gli internati ammessi alle misure alternative alla detenzione e al lavoro all’esterno;  *
*donna di un'area geografica nella quale il tasso medio di disoccupazione superi il 100% della media comunitaria da almeno 2 anni e nella quale la disoccupazione femminile abbia superato il 150% del tasso di disoccupazione maschile dell'area considerata per almeno due dei tre anni precedenti. *


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Quindi*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...e aggiungo che erano di solito molto sagge conoscendo i loro polli!
> (Non era una provocazione per le femministe estreme del forum, anche se sembra)
> 
> Secondo me è questione di strategia su come arginare il problema.
> ...


Ho capito,quindi il tuo è un rapporto trasparente perchè hai consapevolezza che tuo marito scopa dovunque!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.perorientarsi.it/soggetti_svantaggiati.html
> 
> SOGGETTI SVANTAGGIATI NELLA NORMATIVA
> *ART. 2, lett.f, REGOLAMENTO CE n. 2204/2002, l. 381/91, D.Lgs 276/03 *
> ...


Senza che tu ti offenda mi raccomando eh, intanto non ho letto quello che hai postato, soltanto il rosso ho letto.

Però vorrei coniare tre nuovi vocaboli itagliani, quali? eccoli J and bì, il significato sta semplicemente nella qualità della marca... Hic .. salute!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.perorientarsi.it/soggetti_svantaggiati.html
> 
> SOGGETTI SVANTAGGIATI NELLA NORMATIVA
> *ART. 2, lett.f, REGOLAMENTO CE n. 2204/2002, l. 381/91, D.Lgs 276/03 *
> ...


:rotfl:Ammazza che stronzo che sei....!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che tua moglie ti paghi le puttane?




fan culo Joey:mexican:..secondo io ho bisogno del sesso mercenario???....miao miao


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> fan culo Joey:mexican:..secondo io ho bisogno del sesso mercenario???....miao miao


Bella zio...!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fan culo Joey:mexican:..secondo io ho bisogno del sesso mercenario???....miao miao



E dire che una volta J and bì ti lodava! ora ha tirato indietro la manina, dove sta non si sa, chi lo sa?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ammazza che stronzo che sei....!


Certo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok...
> Ma osserviamo questo fenomeno.
> Ci sono donne che vedono nel prostituirsi qualcosa di enormemente degradante e lesivo della propria dignità di donna.
> Altre che si sono dette perchè no? E magari mi ci diverto pure.
> ...




Te lo volevo dire: post quotatissimo:up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fan culo Joey:mexican:..secondo io ho bisogno del sesso mercenario???....miao miao


No, giusto di un pc ed una chat a tema, in effetti. Ah, e le crocchette, l'acquetta e tante coccoline miciose.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e aggiungo che erano di solito molto sagge conoscendo i loro polli!
> (Non era una provocazione per le femministe estreme del forum, anche se sembra)
> 
> Secondo me è questione di strategia su come arginare il problema.
> ...


Ci parli un po' di tuo marito che focoso amante è?
E di come ci date dentro quasi tutte le sere 
come maiali infoiati...cioè volevo dire come piccioncini innamorati?

La cosa è rilevante al fine di certi discorsi no?

Poi DIletta capiamoci...
se a te piace il letto freddo senza un uomo è un altro paio di maniche...
è...
Ma se ami lui, almeno quanto ultimo ci tiene alla sua lei...

E anche Lothar sai?
Vedessi che gelosone che 
è...

Un altro poco che facevo gli occhi dolci a sua moglie

mi gonfiava...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo.



Ma quando mai.. sei un tenerone tu, cerchi nella classe borghese quello che si trova nella classe alta, forse perchè non sei laureato?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando mai.. sei un tenerone tu,* cerchi nella classe borghese quello che si trova nella classe alta*, forse perchè non sei laureato?


Cos'è che faccio io?!


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta..avrei voluto ''smeraldare''Oscu..ma purtroppo no e'possibile...daiiiii ma basta con sti perbenismi..io scrivo troia,e non va bene si dice diversamente fedele,Oscuro scrive pisello e apriti cielo...mi sembra puritanesimo molto ridicolo.
> E guarda che io con lui non ho niente in comune...ho molto con tuo marito..infatti indovina cosa sto aspettando??




Buongiorno a te, ma ti sbagli Lothar.
Tu hai in comune proprio poco perché mai avresti il coraggio di confessarti davanti a tua moglie!
E scusa se è poco.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è che faccio io?!


Le seghe mentali ?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Capito*



Diletta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, ma ti sbagli Lothar.
> Tu non hai in comune proprio poco perché mai avresti il coraggio di confessarti davanti a tua moglie!
> E scusa se è poco.


Capito lothar?ci vogliono le palle,mica è da tutti andar dalla moglie è dichirare di ingropparsi tutte...ci vuole onestà e rispetto cazzo!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito lothar?ci vogliono le palle,mica è da tutti andar dalla moglie è dichirare di ingropparsi tutte...ci vuole onestà e rispetto cazzo!:rotfl::rotfl:


E due gambe lunghe per correre....


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Capito lothar?ci vogliono le palle,mica è da tutti andar dalla moglie è dichirare di ingropparsi tutte...ci vuole onestà e rispetto cazzo!:rotfl::rotfl:


Dimenticavo:ci vuole anche un profondissimo amore,l'amore è alla base di tutto!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E due gambe lunghe per correre....


Non sempre....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E due gambe lunghe per correre....


:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece ha capito .... e Diletta guarda che è un uomo che ti sta dicendo che hai una visione sbagliata delle cosa!  e questo secondo me dovrebbe farti riflettere





oscuro ha detto:


> Si, in effetti non ho capito un cazzo!E son contentissimo,perchè se tu sei quella che ha capito....e condividessi ,sarei da internare anche io!Le tue non sono sfumature,le tue son ben altro,sei paradossale,d'altronde se pensi di essere  donna da meritare così poco,il problema è tuo!Senza polemica!:up:




Ma che c'entra tutto questo con l'autostima, col pensare di meritare così poco etc...
Siete voi che la fate troppo lunga per una potenziale scopata con una escort!
Ma vi rendete conto della pochezza e dell'inconsistenza della cosa?
Mi sembra di sognare...
Siete voi paradossali, altro che!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta, credo che ormai hai percepito quello che sono, ed è per questo che voglio scriverti qualche cosa, non prendertela per quello che scrive oscuro, lui almeno scrive sempre quello che pensa e lo scrive su e per tutti, questa è una dimostrazione di coerenza, e direi che non è poco. Quello che invece tantissimi nick non fanno, chi perchè instaura un rapporto di fazione, chi perchè negli M.P diventa "amico" chi per altri motivi. 

Insomma lode a oscuro!

 oscu :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sempre....!:rotfl:


Faccio finta di non cogliere eh :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito lothar?ci vogliono le palle,mica è da tutti andar dalla moglie è dichirare di ingropparsi tutte...ci vuole onestà e rispetto cazzo!:rotfl::rotfl:



infatti dopo vado a prendere mia moglie e quando sara'seduta in auto,le diro''sai che tra poche ore,al tuo posto li seduta..ci sara'un'''altra''?????ahahhaahhah.....ma certo amico..se uno si beve il cervello....


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te, ma ti sbagli Lothar.
> Tu non hai in comune proprio poco perché mai avresti il coraggio di confessarti davanti a tua moglie!
> E scusa se è poco.


posso farti una domanda?...


perchè scrivete tanto e sinceramente si perde un pò il filo..

tu dici che non essendo gelosa del corpo di tuo marito ma del suo cuore(cosa che condivido ma ..non come te..)
concedi lui di farsi le serate giocose...ok?..

ma è una roba di tutte le settimane, una volta al mese...
cioè..tu stai davvero serena a casa ad aspettarlo?
senza minimamente provare un pò di....sapendolo solo con un'altra?

premetto che ognuno ha il diritto di vivere la vita come meglio crede, e quindi anche il rapporto di coppia...se tu hai raggiunto così un buon equilibrio ok...alzo le mani
ma lo vuoi davvero, cioè sei contenta o lo fai perchè temi l'ennesima bugia?perchè in due bisogna stare bene...no?
il tradimento è una cosa frequente si, capita ma non è necessaria.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti dopo vado a prendere mia moglie e quando sara'seduta in auto,le diro''sai che tra poche ore,al tuo posto li seduta..ci sara'un'''altra''?????ahahhaahhah.....ma certo amico..se uno si beve il cervello....



Mi stai troppo simpatico!! 

Quando vuoi e se dovesse essere necessario avrai rifugio in sicilia, un posto non tanto isolato immerso nella natura tra agrumeti ed aranceti e qualche albero d'ulivo.... la tua moglie non ti troverò mai! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra tutto questo con l'autostima, col pensare di meritare così poco etc...
> Siete voi che la fate troppo lunga per una potenziale scopata con una escort!
> Ma vi rendete conto della pochezza e dell'inconsistenza della cosa?
> Mi sembra di sognare...
> Siete voi paradossali, altro che!


Diletta se sei contenta che tuo marito va a puttane,son felice per te!Cerca di capire,che fortunatamente c'è anche chi non è contento che ciò accada!Se la mia patner andasse a gigolò,o a camionisti penserei di meritare qualcosina in più,l'amore dal mio punto è esclusività,ma capisco che i miei concetti per te son troppo antichi,sei cornutissima e contenta,che male c'è?:up:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta, credo che ormai hai percepito quello che sono, ed è per questo che voglio scriverti qualche cosa, non prendertela per quello che scrive oscuro, lui almeno scrive sempre quello che pensa e lo scrive su e per tutti, questa è una dimostrazione di coerenza, e direi che non è poco. Quello che invece tantissimi nick non fanno, chi perchè instaura un rapporto di fazione, chi perchè negli M.P diventa "amico" chi per altri motivi.
> 
> Insomma lode a oscuro!
> 
> oscu :rotfl:




Ma ti sembra che me la prenda?
Va solo rimesso un po' sui binari quando straborda!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti dopo vado a prendere mia moglie e quando sara'seduta in auto,le diro''sai che tra poche ore,al tuo posto li seduta..ci sara'un'''altra''?????ahahhaahhah.....ma certo amico..se uno si beve il cervello....


Zio lothar provaci vediamo cosa succede....!:rotfl:Credo che tua moglie,donna di provata dignità e amor proprio ti manderebbe letteralmente affanculo....fra persone normali accade così...!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che me la prenda?
> Va solo rimesso un po' sui binari quando straborda!


Seeeeee rimettere oscuro sui binari?? quello se sballa ancor più di come è, comincia a c.ana.lizzzarti bene bene.  Lascialo perdere ha un lato oscuro che si chiama lato b, la sua vita il suo idolo......
































Ed anche il mio.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che me la prenda?
> Va solo rimesso un po' sui binari quando straborda!


In effetti i miei concetti sono troppo astrusi,dai rimettimi sui binari come rimetti tuo marito....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra tutto questo con l'autostima, col pensare di meritare così poco etc...
> *Siete voi che la fate troppo lunga per una potenziale scopata con una escort!
> *Ma vi rendete conto della pochezza e dell'inconsistenza della cosa?
> Mi sembra di sognare...
> Siete voi paradossali, altro che!


Eh si.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si.


Su questo diletta ha ragione!E dai, jb se tua moglie ti dicesse che ha passato 35 minuti indimenticabili dentro la motrice con un camionista di colore ti incazzeresti?e dai non esser obsoleto....!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su questo diletta ha ragione!E dai, jb se tua moglie ti dicesse che ha passato 35 minuti indimenticabili dentro la motrice con un camionista di colore ti incazzeresti?e dai non esser obsoleto....!



Ma la nerchia il negro che colore c'è l'ha ? cit.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zio lothar provaci vediamo cosa succede....!:rotfl:Credo che tua moglie,donna di provata dignità e amor proprio ti manderebbe letteralmente affanculo....fra persone normali accade così...!



nell'ordine...

a)tante di quelle graffiate  da finire al PS

b)valigia in strada

c)divento altro che gli stambecchi del sito....perche'ha la fila di quelli che vorrebbero scoparsela..


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma la nerchia il negro che colore c'è l'ha ? cit.


Non è questione di colore ma di dimensione....credo!:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda?...
> 
> 
> perchè scrivete tanto e sinceramente si perde un pò il filo..
> ...



Annù, ma qui si sta davvero andando fuori dal seminato, credimi.
I nostri sono accordi personali e non sono ancora stati messi in pratica. Parliamo di tutto senza filtri e lui sa come la penso e quello che mi farebbe chiudere il matrimonio se risuccedesse.
Lui sa che, in caso di grande voglia di fare una mattana, se la può concedere senza che succeda nulla e sempre che sia sporadica, molto sporadica.
Finora non è successo, ma credo che ne abbia una certa voglia da quello che percepisco.
Diciamo che sarà una libera uscita e lo sarà per entrambi perché anch'io me la prenderò e mi divertirò a modo mio, che non è il modo suo.
Va vista come un gioco e niente più.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nell'ordine...
> 
> a)tante di quelle graffiate  da finire al PS
> 
> ...



La quarta che non hai scritto completava il tutto con il contuzzo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di colore ma di dimensione....credo!:rotfl:



Che ne so io! pensavo che J and bì domandasse solo del colore! Ohh!


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra tutto questo con l'autostima, col pensare di meritare così poco etc...
> *Siete voi che la fate troppo lunga per una potenziale scopata con una escort!
> Ma vi rendete conto della pochezza e dell'inconsistenza della cosa?
> Mi sembra di sognare...
> Siete voi paradossali, altro che*!


sarò paradossale ma se trovassi il mio uomo che va a puttane....poi a puttane ci mando il mio matrimonio!

ma ti rendi conto che tu non so per quale losco motivo giustifichi qualunque azione di tuo marito?
ma se ci andassi tu con un altro? ma gli hai mai chiesto se riceveresti lo stesso trattamento?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> nell'ordine...
> 
> a)tante di quelle graffiate da finire al PS
> 
> ...


Perfetto!Sai una donna arrabbiata è molto ma molto più pericolosa di un uomo arrabbiato...io ne so qualcosa...!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Su questo diletta ha ragione!E dai, jb se tua moglie ti dicesse che ha passato 35 minuti indimenticabili dentro la motrice con un camionista di colore ti incazzeresti?e dai non esser obsoleto....!


Ma il ragionamento è un filo più sottile. Cioè, secondo Diletta IO farei bene ad incazzarmi se mia moglie appena appena accennasse a dirmi che vorrebbe una nerchia negra su per il deretano, perchè così le dimostrerei di tenere a lei, mentre se accadesse il contrario io glielo direi e lei dovrebbe pagarmi la escort perchè così fanno le donne moderne ed emancipate che ci tengono al benessere del proprio uomo che, si sa, è cacciatore. Capito?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sarò paradossale ma se trovassi il mio uomo che va a puttane....poi a puttane ci mando il mio matrimonio!
> 
> ma ti rendi conto che tu non so per quale losco motivo giustifichi qualunque azione di tuo marito?
> ma se ci andassi tu con un altro? ma gli hai mai chiesto se riceveresti lo stesso trattamento?


Mamma mia quanto sei pesante,infondo non va neanche a puttane,va ad escort e su...!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico senza offesa ne pretese che sia vero, e nonostante l'acredine sembra una costante nelle nostre conversazioni, non mi permetto di scrivere  pensieri o giudizi o opinioni che ho nei tuoi riguardi, mi basta scrivere rispondere e come sempre sorridere, SALLO eh io mi diverto fallo anche tu.
> 
> Dormi la notte?


oh, entrambe


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia quanto sei pesante,infondo non va neanche a puttane,va ad escort e su...!:rotfl:


ah giusto...spende pure un sacco di soldi in più


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il ragionamento è un filo più sottile. Cioè, secondo Diletta IO farei bene ad incazzarmi se mia moglie appena appena accennasse a dirmi che vorrebbe una nerchia negra su per il deretano, perchè così le dimostrerei di tenere a lei, mentre se accadesse il contrario io glielo direi e lei dovrebbe pagarmi la escort perchè così fanno le donne moderne ed emancipate che ci tengono al benessere del proprio uomo che, si sa, è cacciatore. Capito?


:sbatti:


io sono proprio antica...ma antica tanto tanto tanto


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, entrambe



SALLI anche tu allora bella bimba. Blava.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di casuale in quello che scrivo non c'è nulla, se fosse random ciò che scrivo non aprirebbe quelle polemiche che tanto vi fanno leggere, e rispondere nella maniera in cui leggiamo.
> 
> 
> In questo caso mi pare appropriato la frase, disse il folle al pazzo. Perchè fino a quando tanto mi da tanto la realtà non quella che scrivete in un forum, ma l'ombra di quello che non si è. Maschera forever, *posso scrivere forever evè?*


quando c'azzecca, yes, you can... che poi sia vero, chi può dirlo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah giusto...spende pure un sacco di soldi in più



Venale sei! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il ragionamento è un filo più sottile. Cioè, secondo Diletta IO farei bene ad incazzarmi se mia moglie appena appena accennasse a dirmi che vorrebbe una nerchia negra su per il deretano, perchè così le dimostrerei di tenere a lei, mentre se accadesse il contrario io glielo direi e lei dovrebbe pagarmi la escort perchè così fanno le donne moderne ed emancipate che ci tengono al benessere del proprio uomo che, si sa, è cacciatore. Capito?


Jb non ti è chiaro allora:non dovresti incazzarti con tua moglie, perchè è sincera,  ti dice chiaramente che adora farsi devastare le pareti anorettali, con annessa ampolla anale, da membri famelici di colore negro!Il ragionamento è questo!Condivisibile no?:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Annù, ma qui si sta davvero andando fuori dal seminato, credimi.
> *I nostri sono accordi personali e non sono ancora stati messi in pratica. Parliamo di tutto senza filtri e lui sa come la penso e quello che mi farebbe chiudere il matrimonio se risuccedesse.
> Lui sa che, in caso di grande voglia di fare una mattana, se la può concedere senza che succeda nulla e sempre che sia sporadica, molto sporadica.
> *Finora non è successo, ma credo che ne abbia una certa voglia da quello che percepisco.
> ...


avevo capito che era ormai abitudine la sua....
beh avere degli accordi privati, fare come si crede meglio nulla di male...
ma credo che dal dire al fare dilè.....
ce ne passa...
beh anche io se "pensassi" ad un avventura e basta magari a primo acchitto direi vabeh...perchè essendo caduta da un ramo più altro-purtroppo-anche per me "potrebbe"essere un male minore...ma potrebbe....ma nella pratica ...non so...
anche noi parliamo di tutto tranquillamente...se scherza su una tipa mica mi incazzo...ma perchè STIAMO PARLANDO,SCHERZANDO,RIDENDO....

che dirti...se tu stai bene così non posso che essere felice per te....


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro caro tu conosci i miei pensieri, sai come la pensi sai come mi comporto, ciò non significa che Diletta o tu o qualsiasi altra persona debbano comportarsi come me o te, Diletta scrive la sua gli altri sbarrano gli occhi, evitiamo di sbarrarli, commentiamo se vogliamo perchè qua dentro caro oscuro se dobbiamo sbarrare gli occhi sbarriamoli con chi di dovere, metti ad esempio *le cazzate che scrive AB*, metti quello che fa Tebe, la Matraini Lothar, il conte etc etc, dopo che sbarriamo gli occhi con costoro facciamolo anche con Diletta, che ti ricordo al momento sta solo percorrendo una strada dove la base di partenza è dolorosa, ed al momento rimane soltanto un pensiero non una scelta già realizzata.



tesoro, non ci esco con te. Inutile insistere, mi nomini più tu che il tizio col quale esco :sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quando c'azzecca, yes, you can... che poi sia vero, chi può dirlo



Me, you, us and our consciousness. oh yeahh!


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta se sei contenta che tuo marito va a puttane,son felice per te!Cerca di capire,che fortunatamente c'è anche chi non è contento che ciò accada!Se la mia patner andasse a gigolò,o a camionisti penserei di meritare qualcosina in più,*l'amore dal mio punto è esclusività*,ma capisco che i miei concetti per te son troppo antichi,sei cornutissima e contenta,che male c'è?:up:





Anche per me lo era, ed è sempre valido riguardo all'esclusività affettiva.
Ma dato che, come tutto, anche la coppia è in divenire, ho cambiato qualche impostazione di base per poter vivere tutti meglio in questo mondo già di per sé complicato e difficile.
Se ci si deve mettere anche la trombata una tantum a complicare le cose sarebbe davvero troppo per me.
Ma chi se ne frega di una trombata con una troietta...
ho altro a cui pensare io


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tesoro, non ci esco con te. Inutile insistere, mi nomini più tu che il tizio col quale esco :sonar:



:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che fai, butti benzina sul fuoco? :incazzato:



chi io?

La povera Tebina flapflap?






























si!


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me lo era, ed è sempre valido riguardo all'esclusività affettiva.
> Ma dato che, come tutto, anche la coppia è in divenire, ho cambiato qualche impostazione di base per poter vivere tutti meglio in questo mondo già di per sé complicato e difficile.
> Se ci si deve mettere anche la trombata una tantum a complicare le cose sarebbe davvero troppo per me.
> Ma chi se ne frega di una trombata con una troietta...
> ho altro a cui pensare io


L'esclusività è l'esclusività,parlo anche di quella fisica bella mia....!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto!Sai una donna arrabbiata è molto ma molto più pericolosa di un uomo arrabbiato...io ne so qualcosa...!



sta buono...''emozione''gia'provata..bruttissima cosa diventano iene..si trasformano.,con quelle cazzo di unghie ti massacrano:scared:


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in  in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa


E allora mollalo.
Oppure rassegnati a fare un'infarto dal dispiacere.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E allora mollalo.
> Oppure rassegnati a fare un'infarto dal dispiacere.


Obsoleto anche tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo e muori.


tempo fa dicevo cerchiamo di non abituarci alla decadenza.giustamente ho parlato a vuoto.
a diletta è stato spiegato in lungo e in largo, argomentato bene da farfalla  chiara ed altri, tu insulti gratuitamente .


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi io?
> 
> La povera Tebina flapflap?
> 
> ...



Tebastra tu puoi fare tutto!

Detto ciò esco che l'amante mi aspetta, appena puoi mi mandi la foto di un culo prensile. per piacere.. dai... :amici::fischio::fischio::kiss:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> sta buono...''emozione''gia'provata..bruttissima cosa diventano iene..si trasformano.,con quelle cazzo di unghie ti massacrano:scared:


A me hanno fatto trovare un preservativo pieno sul lunotto della macchina....e non scrivo altro...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sarò paradossale ma se trovassi il mio uomo che va a puttane....poi a puttane ci mando il mio matrimonio!
> 
> ma ti rendi conto che tu non so per quale losco motivo giustifichi qualunque azione di tuo marito?
> ma se ci andassi tu con un altro? ma gli hai mai chiesto se riceveresti lo stesso trattamento?


Ma rimane che io non capisco. Cioè, non capisco perché lei non capisca. 
Ah, sono d'accordo e a volte d'accordissimo con quasi tutti i commenti di Oscuro (modi a parte). Sì, ho detto Oscuro, non ho sbagliato nick


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta..avrei voluto ''smeraldare''Oscu..ma purtroppo no e'possibile...daiiiii ma basta con sti perbenismi..io scrivo troia,e non va bene si dice diversamente fedele,Oscuro scrive pisello e apriti cielo...mi sembra puritanesimo molto ridicolo.
> E guarda che io con lui non ho niente in comune...ho molto con tuo marito..infatti indovina cosa sto aspettando??



sono veramente stupita del fatto che ancora non si è capito la differenza tra traditore e diversamente fedele.
Eppure è semplice.

Vabbè...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Sono*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma rimane che io non capisco. Cioè, non capisco perché lei non capisca.
> Ah, sono d'accordo e a volte d'accordissimo con quasi tutti i commenti di Oscuro (modi a parte). Sì, ho detto Oscuro, non ho sbagliato nick


Sono basito!All'ora c'è qualcosa che non va anche in oscuro....


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> chi io?
> 
> La povera Tebina flapflap?
> 
> ...


:ar::amici:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa dicevo cerchiamo di non abituarci alla decadenza.giustamente ho parlato a vuoto.
> a diletta è stato spiegato in lungo e in largo, argomentato bene da farfalla chiara ed altri, tu insulti gratuitamente .


Se un appunto, uno solo che per il resto sono pieno di difetti, è difficile farmi è quello di non argomentare. Io argomento pure troppo e se avessi la bontà di rileggere i miei post per Diletta su questo thread e sui millemilioni di post che ho scritto fin'ora per lei (a lei come a tanti altri) su questo sito lo riscontreresti facimente. Ma siccome sei una merdaccia (scusa) in malafede vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere. Circa Ultimo, devi capire che ho provato pure a ragionarci con le capre ma è effettivamente impossibile. Ergo si prende quello che arriva. E vaffanculo e muori pure tu. Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se un appunto, uno solo che per il resto sono pieno di difetti, è difficile farmi è quello di non argomentare. Io argomento pure troppo e se avessi la bontà di rileggere i miei post per Diletta su questo thread e sui millemilioni di post che ho scritto fin'ora per lei (a lei come a tanti altri) su questo sito lo riscontreresti facimente. Ma siccome sei una merdaccia (scusa) in malafede vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere. Circa Ultimo, devi capire che ho provato pure a ragionarci con le capre ma è effettivamente impossibile. Ergo si prende quello che arriva. E vaffanculo e muori pure tu. Ciao.


Oscuro passa per avere dei modi coloriti,ma se io usassi i tuoi di modi,mi farebbero il culo a sarchiapone!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro passa per avere dei modi coloriti,ma se io usassi i tuoi di modi,mi farebbero il culo a sarchiapone!


Ma io non sono te.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sono te.


Ecco.era quello che volevo leggere....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e aggiungo che erano di solito molto sagge conoscendo i loro polli!
> (Non era una provocazione per le femministe estreme del forum, anche se sembra)
> 
> Secondo me è questione di strategia su come arginare il problema.
> ...


Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. E il film... comincia a diventare hard. Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tesoro, non ci esco con te. Inutile insistere, mi nomini più tu che il tizio col quale esco :sonar:



ha la fissa ormai. 




jesus


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. E il film... comincia a diventare hard. Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.


hai reso l'idea.
che ansia


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avevo capito che era ormai abitudine la sua....
> beh avere degli accordi privati, fare come si crede meglio nulla di male...
> ma credo che dal dire al fare dilè.....
> ce ne passa...
> ...




No, ci mancherebbe diventasse un'abitudine, allora sì che gli farei un abbonamento vitalizio dallo psicologo perché sarebbe malato.
Si sta parlando di sporadicità, come di un viaggio lontanissimo che magari fai una o due volte nella vita.
Una cosa che esce dagli schemi insomma...
Ma perché, pensi ancora che se tuo marito (ipotesi) organizzasse un viaggio con dei suoi amici in un paese all'estero non si divertirebbe alla maniera dei "maschi"?
Ma è ovvio che sì.
E allora perché tutta questa ipocrisia e questo illudersi che i nostri uomini siano migliori degli altri.
Io almeno non mi illudo più, ho preso atto di come sono in certi frangenti e mi ci sono adattata.
E vivo meglio, ora.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma rimane che io non capisco. Cioè, non capisco perché lei non capisca.
> Ah, sono d'accordo e a volte d'accordissimo con quasi tutti i commenti di Oscuro (modi a parte). Sì, ho detto Oscuro, non ho sbagliato nick



quello di diletta è un discorso vecchio discusso e stradiscusso...
beh...
non è che lei non capisca... ognuno ha il suo modo di fare gestire ecc...per lei è giusto così, crede in quello che fa e dice(alemno spero)
quindi?
...
l'importante, come ho già detto, è fare le cose perchè si VOGLIONO fare...essere consapevoli ...
se lei è contenta, se per le va bene...

che poi il suo ho appena capito(perchè non avevo capito una cippa)è solo un discorso teorico....
e teoricamente si possono dire tante cose....

diletta donerebbe....il gioco a suo marito...
bisogna vedere se lui davvero chiede....


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebastra tu puoi fare tutto!
> 
> Detto ciò esco che l'amante mi aspetta, appena puoi mi mandi la foto di un culo prensile. per piacere.. dai... :amici::fischio::fischio::kiss:




eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. *E il film... comincia a diventare hard.* Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.


Oh, embè? E adesso non continui col film hard? Essù.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. E il film... comincia a diventare hard. Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.


Complimenti vivissimi!Ma diletta è capacissima di convincersi di quello che più gli conviene!Anche la moglie di Pacciani pensava che il marito fosse un sant'uomo...peccato che violentava le figlie,che ha ucciso un uomo mentre si scopava la sua prima fidanzatina,e girava con un bel campionario di cazzi finti nella 24 ore insieme ai compagni di merende...!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ci mancherebbe diventasse un'abitudine, allora sì che gli farei un abbonamento vitalizio dallo psicologo perché sarebbe malato.
> Si sta parlando di sporadicità, come di un viaggio lontanissimo che magari fai una o due volte nella vita.
> Una cosa che esce dagli schemi insomma...
> Ma perché, pensi ancora che se tuo marito (ipotesi) organizzasse un viaggio con dei suoi amici in un paese all'estero *non si divertirebbe alla maniera dei "maschi"?
> ...


Ecco fatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ci mancherebbe diventasse un'abitudine, allora sì che gli farei un abbonamento vitalizio dallo psicologo perché sarebbe malato.
> Si sta parlando di sporadicità, *come di un viaggio lontanissimo che magari fai* una o due volte nella vita.
> Una cosa che esce dagli schemi insomma...
> Ma perché, *pensi ancora che se tuo marito (ipotesi) organizzasse un viaggio con dei suoi amici in un paese all'estero non si divertirebbe alla maniera dei "maschi"*?
> ...


ma che dici? Come un viaggio lontanissimo [...]???? Ma secondo te sono paragonabili?
E poi, possibile che tu non ce la faccia a capire che ci sono uomini che non si divertono al modo di "maschi" in un paese esotico? Possibile? Che pensano che le donne siano altro da questa pochezza? Ce n'è di gente in gamba, eh. Anzi, ce n'è di gente non così tanto meschina, eh. E se proprio non le incontri, per sfiga, io direi che è meglio stare senza.
Per l'illusione: da quel che scrivi, direi che ti illudi tu. Ti illudi che il tizio in questione sia una persona frequentabile. Anzi, che sia accettabile. Poi, se proprio vuoi accontentarti de 'sta roba qua, ovvio che ti devi stordire in ogni modo per mandarla giù. Scusa, ma non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Obsoleto anche tu?:rotfl:


Magari pratico,sovente vintage ma non troppo.
Se dopo 3 anni non e' passato neanche un giorno,allora amen.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, embè? E adesso non continui col film hard? Essù.


La parte nel motel, dici? Non vorrei caricare troppo la molla...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La parte nel motel, dici? Non vorrei caricare troppo la molla...


Su su, oh. Carica. Magari nella sezione sesso se non vuoi farlo qui, dai.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Siiiii*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che dici? Come un viaggio lontanissimo [...]???? Ma secondo te sono paragonabili?
> E poi, possibile che tu non ce la faccia a capire che ci sono uomini che non si divertono al modo di "maschi" in un paese esotico? Possibile? Che pensano che le donne siano altro da questa pochezza? Ce n'è di gente in gamba, eh. Anzi, ce n'è di gente non così tanto meschina, eh. E se proprio non le incontri, per sfiga, io direi che è meglio stare senza.
> Per l'illusione: da quel che scrivi, direi che ti illudi tu. Ti illudi che il tizio in questione sia una persona frequentabile. Anzi, che sia accettabile. Poi, se proprio vuoi accontentarti de 'sta roba qua, ovvio che ti devi stordire in ogni modo per mandarla giù. Scusa, ma non ce la posso fare.


Sono d'accordissimo con l'intervento di questo nick a me molto caro,non condivido i modi, troppo educati e austeri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Su su, oh. Carica. Magari nella sezione sesso se non vuoi farlo qui, dai.


Tu vuoi che scorra il sangue


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se un appunto, uno solo che per il resto sono pieno di difetti, è difficile farmi è quello di non argomentare. Io argomento pure troppo e se avessi la bontà di rileggere i miei post per Diletta su questo thread e sui millemilioni di post che ho scritto fin'ora per lei (a lei come a tanti altri) su questo sito lo riscontreresti facimente. Ma siccome sei una merdaccia (scusa) in malafede vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere. Circa Ultimo, devi capire che ho provato pure a ragionarci con le capre ma è effettivamente impossibile. Ergo si prende quello che arriva. *E vaffanculo e muori pure tu. *Ciao.


ottimo.
ma ormai non è che di te mi stupisca qualcosa; mi peplimono quelli che si divertono e approvano questi modi decadenti e di bassissima lega.
ti auguro un'ottima salute


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con l'intervento di questo nick a me molto caro,non condivido i modi, troppo educati e austeri.



:girlimpossible: :girlhaha:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

leggo sempre più sovente, che si passa agli insulti quando non si hanno argomentazioni o quando non si riesce a fronteggiare il pensiero altrui con il proprio pensiero.

vi pare corretto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> leggo sempre più sovente, che si passa agli insulti quando non si hanno argomentazioni o quando non si riesce a fronteggiare il pensiero altrui con il proprio pensiero.
> 
> vi pare corretto?


A me no, mi dà pure un fastidio viscerale.


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se un appunto, uno solo che per il resto sono pieno di difetti, è difficile farmi è quello di non argomentare. Io argomento pure troppo e se avessi la bontà di rileggere i miei post per Diletta su questo thread e sui millemilioni di post che ho scritto fin'ora per lei (a lei come a tanti altri) su questo sito lo riscontreresti facimente. Ma siccome sei una merdaccia (scusa) in malafede vedi solo quel che vuoi vedere. Circa Ultimo, devi capire che ho provato pure a ragionarci con le capre ma è effettivamente impossibile. Ergo si prende quello che arriva. E vaffanculo e muori pure tu. Ciao.



ma dai!:unhappy:
era meglio il rude cascamorto, tanto per rimanere in tema
secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu vuoi che scorra il sangue


No, voglio il porno.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo.
> ma ormai non è che di te mi stupisca qualcosa; mi peplimono quelli che si divertono e approvano questi modi decadenti e di bassissima lega.
> ti auguro un'ottima salute


Grazie micia. :*


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai!:unhappy:
> era meglio il rude cascamorto, tanto per rimanere in tema
> secondo me


Forse tornerà, chissà, chissà.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



gas ha detto:


> leggo sempre più sovente, che si passa agli insulti quando non si hanno argomentazioni o quando non si riesce a fronteggiare il pensiero altrui con il proprio pensiero.
> 
> vi pare corretto?


Io non c'entro nulla....


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non c'entro nulla....


un po' ti spiace?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non c'entro nulla....


per una volta che sei innocente!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. [...]


Un incubo. :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> un po' ti spiace?


Si!Infondo son rimasto solo io a favore dell'insulto "style"!Mi duole,non mi sia mai stato riconosciuto un certo stile,l'insulto rude,truce, non mi è mai piaciuto!Ho sempre cercato l'insulto creativo,narcisista,l'insulto poetico,insultare è un'arte,son affranto perchè in questo non sono mai stato compreso fino in fondo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha la fissa ormai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente io ho la ciolla.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> per una volta che sei innocente!


Tu sei l'unica che ha visto oltre oscuro,hai avuto percezione della mia nobiltà di pensiero,del mio candore mal celato!


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non c'entro nulla....


beh come sempre....




ci mancherebbe.


tu?...



ma no..


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> leggo sempre più sovente, che si passa agli insulti quando non si hanno argomentazioni o quando non si riesce a fronteggiare il pensiero altrui con il proprio pensiero.
> 
> vi pare corretto?


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei l'unica che ha visto oltre oscuro,hai avuto percezione della mia nobiltà di pensiero,del mio candore mal celato!


Ma lei lo vede praticamente in chiunque, bella forza.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei l'unica che ha visto oltre oscuro,hai avuto percezione della mia nobiltà di pensiero,del mio candore mal celato!


smettila...lo sai che ci sono altre persone qui che adesso ti stimano


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo vede praticamente in chiunque, bella forza.


Bè vederlo in Oscuro non era semplice....!Oscuro ti conquista alla lunga,ed è un bene!:up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo vede praticamente in chiunque, bella forza.


c'è invece chi vede merda ovunque ....

fai tu...


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei lo vede praticamente in chiunque, bella forza.


non è vero


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> smettila...lo sai che ci sono altre persone qui che adesso ti stimano


Si,ma tu hai visto oltre....onore al merito!


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè vederlo in Oscuro non era semplice....!*Oscuro ti conquista alla lunga*,ed è un bene!:up::up:




...............


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma tu hai visto oltre....onore al merito!


 grazie


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*annuccia*

Si,





Annuccia ha detto:


> ...............


Ne converrai,all'inizio non ti sono simpatico,poi ti vado proprio sui coglioni!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> c'è invece chi vede merda ovunque ....
> 
> fai tu...


Solo dove c'è, in effetti. Se è parecchio diffusa non posso farci niente.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero


Ma come no.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no.



è che non mi fermo alle apparenze...provo sempre a guardare oltre.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è che non mi fermo alle apparenze...provo sempre a guardare oltre.


Eh, ma infatti.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> leggo sempre più sovente, che si passa agli insulti quando non si hanno argomentazioni o quando non si riesce a fronteggiare il pensiero altrui con il proprio pensiero.
> 
> vi pare corretto?


E' il bello del forum.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Che*



Eretteo ha detto:


> E' il bello del forum.


Che poi prima si insultava da subito e poi si ragionava....:rotfl:mi mancano quei tempi....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' il bello del forum.


dissento .
mi sta bene il confronto duro ma non l'offesa gratuita e il linguaggio becero


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,
> 
> Ne converrai,all'inizio non ti sono simpatico,poi ti vado proprio sui coglioni!:rotfl:



beh non mi stai sui coglioni dai...
starei scomodae staresti scomodo...
(se li avessi :rotfl


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento .
> mi sta bene il confronto duro ma non l'offesa gratuita e il linguaggio becero


Perche' mai scomporsi per cosi' poco,Minerva?
Quando dall'altra parte dello schermo c'e' un'entita' che trasuda ignoranza da ogni pixel,ci si puo' giocare come il gatto col topo scegliendo come farla agonizzare davanti al teatro di Pompeo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' mai scomporsi per cosi' poco,Minerva?
> Quando dall'altra parte dello schermo c'e' un'entita' che trasuda ignoranza da ogni pixel,ci si puo' giocare come il gatto col topo scegliendo come farla agonizzare davanti al teatro di Pompeo.


ti sembro scomposta?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti.


se non avessi guardato oltre non avrei lo splendido amico che ho adesso


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se non avessi guardato oltre non avrei lo splendido amico che ho adesso


Senti, si. Lo so. Sono felice per voi. Va bene. Ma tu sei BUONA a prescindere. Non ci sono cazzi. BUONA. Il che non è mica un difetto, solo che tu guardi oltre con CHIUNQUE, cioè, senza un metro di giudizio, a prescindere. Se poi trovi la persona che TVB, tipo Oscuro, tanto meglio. Ma è, come dire?, più culo che altro.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sembro scomposta?


Era una considerazione generale.....quando un ignorante ha esaurito i tre concetti che crede di conoscere,non gli resta che urlare piu' forte e dire parolacce.
E li' lo infilzi come vuoi,mentre frigge sulla graticola.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dissento .
> mi sta bene il confronto duro ma non l'offesa gratuita e il linguaggio becero



:up:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, si. Lo so. Sono felice per voi. Va bene. Ma tu sei BUONA a prescindere. Non ci sono cazzi. BUONA. Il che non è mmica un difetto, solo che tu guardi oltre con CHIUNQUE, cioè, *senza un metro di giudizio, a prescindere*. Se poi trovi la persona che TVB, tipo Oscuro, tanto meglio. Ma è, come dire?, più culo che altro.



questo non è vero. e chi mi conosce bene te lo può confermare
sicuramente concedo il beneficio del dubbio e non parto in quarta coi giudizi, questo si.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh non mi stai sui coglioni dai...
> starei scomodae staresti scomodo...
> (se li avessi :rotfl



 io esco!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, si. Lo so. Sono felice per voi. Va bene. Ma tu sei BUONA a prescindere. Non ci sono cazzi. BUONA. Il che non è mica un difetto, solo che tu guardi oltre con CHIUNQUE, cioè, senza un metro di giudizio, a prescindere. Se poi trovi la persona che TVB, tipo Oscuro, tanto meglio. Ma è, come dire?, più culo che altro.



Allunghi troppo il sugo! Simy stima oscuro, stop, saranno cavoli loro? oppure vuoi far capire visto il sughetto allungato che, o ti rode o vuoi qualcos'altro ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questo non è vero. e chi mi conosce bene te lo può confermare
> sicuramente concedo il beneficio del dubbio e non parto in quarta coi giudizi, questo si.


Diciamo che sei di manica enormemente larga, allora. Calza meglio?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Allunghi troppo il sugo! Simy stima oscuro, stop, saranno cavoli loro? oppure vuoi far capire visto il sughetto allungato che, o ti rode o vuoi qualcos'altro ...


uh madonna ma che hai capito Clà! non gli rode e non vuole altro...


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo che sei di manica enormemente larga, allora. Calza meglio?



un po'...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> uh madonna ma che hai capito Clà! non gli rode e non vuole altro...




Ah, ok.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti, si. Lo so. Sono felice per voi. Va bene. Ma tu sei BUONA a prescindere. Non ci sono cazzi. BUONA. Il che non è mica un difetto, solo che tu guardi oltre con CHIUNQUE, cioè, senza un metro di giudizio, a prescindere. Se poi trovi la persona che TVB, tipo Oscuro, tanto meglio. Ma è, come dire?, più culo che altro.


guardare oltre, non fermarsi all'apperenza non significa non avere un metro di giudizio....
significa non dare un giudizio affrettato...
una persona buona può nascondersi sotto una corazza apparentemente cattiva....
il pezzo di merda inceve può vestirsi da buono e mettertela in quel posto presto se non stai attento...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> un po'...


Ecco.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guardare oltre, non fermarsi all'apperenza non significa non avere un metro di giudizio....
> significa non dare un giudizio affrettato...
> una persona buona può nascondersi sotto una corazza apparentemente cattiva....
> il pezzo di merda inceve può vestirsi da buono e mettertela in quel posto presto se non stai attento...


grazie Annù! almeno tu mi hai capita...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guardare oltre, non fermarsi all'apperenza non significa non avere un metro di giudizio....
> significa non dare un giudizio affrettato...
> una persona buona può nascondersi sotto una corazza apparentemente cattiva....
> il pezzo di merda inceve può vestirsi da buono e mettertela in quel posto presto se non stai attento...


Ma proprio per quello scrivo. Che fatica.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma proprio per quello scrivo. Che fatica.


Cit


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> un po'...


Su quello mi tocca concordare con Gioacchino


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su quello mi tocca concordare con Gioacchino



 chi è giocchino io non ricordo. 

Come dice Annuccia sei tremenda!


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie Annù! almeno tu mi hai capita...




essere buoni non significa essere fessi...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> essere buoni non significa essere fessi...



Posso fare una battuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Su quello mi tocca concordare con Gioacchino


Ma tu concordi con me su tutto o quasi, confessa.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso fare una battuta?


la faresti comunque anche se ti dicessi no quindi...?






e poi cheè sta cosa di chiedere il permesso?....



falla no


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la faresti comunque anche se ti dicessi no quindi...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essere buoni= Simy

Essere fessi=  Gioacchino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu concordi con me su tutto o quasi, confessa.


NO NO. Per me auguri di malattia, morte e disgrazie in genere sono insopportabili, ad esempio. Io quando sono allo stremo auguro le emorroidi a grappolo, ma andare oltre per me è tabù.
Invece per quanto riguarda disavventure sessuali, ho una vasta gamma molto fantasiosa e pesantemente volgare.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO NO. Per me auguri di malattia, morte e disgrazie in genere sono insopportabili, ad esempio. Io quando sono allo stremo auguro le emorroidi a grappolo, ma andare oltre per me è tabù.
> Invece per quanto riguarda disavventure sessuali, ho una vasta gamma molto fantasiosa e pesantemente volgare.



Guarda che potresti anche augurare le ragadi, sono vicini vicini...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO NO. *Per me auguri di malattia, morte e disgrazie in genere sono insopportabili, ad esempio.* Io quando sono allo stremo auguro le emorroidi a grappolo, ma andare oltre per me è tabù.
> Invece per quanto riguarda disavventure sessuali, ho una vasta gamma molto fantasiosa e pesantemente volgare.


Ma io quelli non li ho mai fatti, veramente. Non svicolare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda che potresti anche augurare le ragadi, sono vicini vicini...


eh lo so, ma sono meno visibili.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, ma sono meno visibili.



Vero, ma in M.P mi suggeriscono che bruciano di più le ragadi. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io quelli non li ho mai fatti, veramente. Non svicolare.


allora fermati al mandare a fare in culo... perchè la chiosa suona davvero male.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, ma in M.P mi suggeriscono che bruciano di più le ragadi. :rotfl:



non oso immaginare chi te lo sta suggerendo...:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non oso immaginare chi te lo sta suggerendo...:unhappy:


chi le ha provate entrambi, immagino:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non oso immaginare chi te lo sta suggerendo...:unhappy:



:canna::rofl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora fermati al mandare a fare in culo... perchè la chiosa suona davvero male.


Ecchepalle. Muori era per completezza. Umpf. Com'è andato il gruppo di preghiera ieri sera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecchepalle. Muori era per completezza. Umpf. Com'è andato il gruppo di preghiera ieri sera?


Oh è stato bello. Abbiamo fatto i riti, invocato una legione o due di demoni  e ballato nude nel prato. Ma siamo politicamente corrette e abbiamo sacrificato un paio di verze.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :canna::rofl:


:risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh è stato bello. Abbiamo fatto i riti, invocato una legione o due di demoni e ballato nude nel prato. Ma siamo politicamente corrette e abbiamo sacrificato un paio di verze.


E stavolta chi di voi s'è accoppiata con un caprone?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora fermati al mandare a fare in culo... perchè la chiosa suona davvero male.


concordo (e rafforzo con: caZ*o)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E stavolta chi di voi s'è accoppiata con un caprone?


Oh ma sei matto? Quello è maltrattamento di animali.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh è stato bello. Abbiamo fatto i riti, invocato una legione o due di demoni  e ballato nude nel prato. Ma siamo politicamente corrette e abbiamo sacrificato un *paio di verze*.


:risata: la prox volta prova col tofu, ma in blocchetti, eh, non in panetti. Funziona di più


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh ma sei matto? Quello è maltrattamento di animali.



...

Porca puttana, pure i satanisti animalisti ed equosolidali. Che mondo, che mondo.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: la prox volta prova col tofu, ma in blocchetti, eh, non in panetti. Funziona di più


:risata:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Porca puttana, pure i satanisti animalisti ed equosolidali. Che mondo, che mondo.


embè allora:incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> embè allora:incazzato:


Ma mò non mi dire che tenti di vedere oltre pure coi satanisti. Te prego.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: la prox volta prova col tofu, ma in blocchetti, eh, non in panetti. Funziona di più


sono troppo legata alle tradizioni... Stasera sacrifichiamo carote, cipolle e fagioli, è un rito più complesso.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> embè allora:incazzato:


Finiti gli insulti?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mò non mi dire che tenti di vedere oltre pure coi satanisti. Te prego.


ma no 
mi preoccupavo del caprone!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no
> mi preoccupavo del caprone!


lo sai Simy che non permetterei mai una cosa del genere


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sai Simy che non permetterei mai una cosa del genere


:yes:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sai Simy che non permetterei mai una cosa del genere


Non ci sono più i satanisti di una volta. E le mezze stagioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i satanisti di una volta. E le mezze stagioni.


neppure gli uomini di una volta, ahimè. Oh tempora, oh mores.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono troppo legata alle tradizioni... Stasera sacrifichiamo carote, cipolle e fagioli, è un rito più complesso.


hm, ma se te ne avanza qualcosa, me ne mandi un po'?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> neppure gli uomini di una volta, ahimè. Oh tempora, oh mores.


A me è successo di frequentare un occultista....!Avevo un amico che le tentava proprio tutte per tornare con la sua donna,e per svariato tempo si rivolse a questo occultista...per la modica somma di 800mila lire....!Esperienza inquiteante direi....mi è toccato accompagnarolo svariate volte...!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> neppure gli uomini di una volta, ahimè. Oh tempora, oh mores.


Ma quello perchè tu frequenti le persone sbagliate. Altrochè.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me è successo di frequentare un occultista....!Avevo un amico che le tentava proprio tutte per tornare con la sua donna,e per svariato tempo si rivolse a questo occultista...per la modica somma di 800mila lire....!Esperienza inquiteante direi....mi è toccato accompagnarolo svariate volte...!


Io l'oculista, da piccolo. Ed era pure un vecchietto simpatico.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non c'entro nulla....


ovviamente :umile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e aggiungo che erano di solito molto sagge conoscendo i loro polli!
> (Non era una provocazione per le femministe estreme del forum, anche se sembra)
> 
> Secondo me è questione di strategia su come arginare il problema.
> ...


Perché?
Perché salvaguardare un matrimonio con un uomo del genere?
Hai problemi economici o famigliari o sociali che ti costringono a restare in questo rapporto?
Le bisnonne non avevano un loro reddito, le famiglie d'origine non le avrebbero appoggiate e la società le avrebbe emarginate; era comprensibile che accettassero certe cose. Del resto molte di loro si sentivono sollevate e apprezzate dal fatto che "il marito si rivolgesse alle donnacce per la soddisfazione di certi bisogni che, si sa, gli uomini un po' porci hanno" risparmiando loro di dover svolgere "pratiche bestiali".
Ma tu non sei la bisnonna e ti vanti che continui a fare sesso con te dopo magari averlo fatto con altre  (rileggi il post rubinato di Oscuro che con linguaggio crudo sottolinea cosa significa).
Ti basta la trasparenza?
Poni dei limiti?
Purché donnacce (con le quali non si può avere che un rapporto oggettivato) ti va bene tutto? Trans, sesso di gruppo rientrano nella trasparenza?
Ti basta ti garantisca l'uso del preservativo?
Cerca di capire che non c'è coerenza, non c'è reciprocità, non c'è rispetto per sè e per gli altri nella situazione che descrivi.
Non è un accanirsi con te è che sei incomprensibile.


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guardare oltre, non fermarsi all'apperenza non significa non avere un metro di giudizio....
> significa non dare un giudizio affrettato...
> una persona buona può nascondersi sotto una corazza apparentemente cattiva....
> il pezzo di merda inceve può vestirsi da buono e mettertela in quel posto presto se non stai attento...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capito lothar?ci vogliono le palle,mica è da tutti andar dalla moglie è dichirare di ingropparsi tutte...ci vuole onestà e rispetto cazzo!:rotfl::rotfl:


Ti avrei approvato tre volte, ma non posso.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché salvaguardare un matrimonio con un uomo del genere?
> Hai problemi economici o famigliari o sociali che ti costringono a restare in questo rapporto?
> Le bisnonne non avevano un loro reddito, le famiglie d'origine non le avrebbero appoggiate e la società le avrebbe emarginate; era comprensibile che accettassero certe cose. Del resto molte di loro si sentivono sollevate e apprezzate dal fatto che "il marito si rivolgesse alle donnacce per la soddisfazione di certi bisogni che, si sa, gli uomini un po' porci hanno" risparmiando loro di dover svolgere "pratiche bestiali".
> ...


Incomprensibile?Non credo,io credo che si sia fatta i suoi conti di natura affettiva,e ha deciso di accettare il tutto dando motivazioni filosofiche e paradossali!Per alcune persone meglio la una situazione schifosa che il dolore di una fine....!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il ragionamento è un filo più sottile. Cioè, secondo Diletta IO farei bene ad incazzarmi se mia moglie appena appena accennasse a dirmi che vorrebbe una nerchia negra su per il deretano, perchè così le dimostrerei di tenere a lei, mentre se accadesse il contrario io glielo direi e lei dovrebbe pagarmi la escort perchè così fanno le donne moderne ed emancipate che ci tengono al benessere del proprio uomo che, si sa, è cacciatore. Capito?


 Molto però...


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti avrei approvato tre volte, ma non posso.


Basta una...:rotfl:!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me lo era, ed è sempre valido riguardo all'esclusività affettiva.
> Ma dato che, come tutto, anche la coppia è in divenire, ho cambiato qualche impostazione di base per poter vivere tutti meglio in questo mondo già di per sé complicato e difficile.
> Se ci si deve mettere anche la trombata una tantum a complicare le cose sarebbe davvero troppo per me.
> *Ma chi se ne frega di una trombata con una troietta...*
> ho altro a cui pensare io


Ma non ti vergogni neanche un po'?
Hai figli?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molto però...



Molto più sottile intendi? Bè si.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*

Solo per la cronacaer le cose volgari che ho scritto.....,e le cose offensive..... ho già preso due rossi in questo 3d!Me ne frega cazzi,ma ci rendiamo conto di come cazzo funziona la testa di certi tipi?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti vergogni neanche un po'?
> Hai figli?


:rotfl:Brunetta ma sta gente ha la faccia come il culo,pensi che sappia cos'è la vergogna?l'amor proprio?la dignità?il rispetto?Dai brunè fai la seria....:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo per la cronacaer le cose volgari che ho scritto.....,e le cose offensive..... ho già preso due rossi in questo 3d!Me ne frega cazzi,ma ci rendiamo conto di come cazzo funziona la testa di certi tipi?:rotfl:



Io solo verdi, se vogliamo proprio dirla tutta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. E il film... comincia a diventare hard. Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.


Tu hai troppa fantasia... basta non pensare a cosette senza importanza di un coso senza importanza con una cosa senza importanza.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io solo verdi, se vogliamo proprio dirla tutta.


Tu usi un linguaggio triviale e crudo....solo verdi.....!Io ho scritto" PISELLO" due rossi!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mannajia la puttana.....:rotfl:


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*io l ho superata*



ladyhurt ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni sono sempre qua a fare i conti con fantasmi e paure. Se lui non risponde al primo squillo vado nel panico. Se lui tarda dal lavoro vado nel panico. Se lui riceve uan telefonata vado nel panico. Questa non è vita. Il tempo che passa e in  in cui speravo non sta sanando le mie ferite. Sono triste e arrabbiata, oggi come tre anni fa



Io l ho superata considerando il tradimento come qualcosa che non dipende da me, essendo piu sicuro, tanto è inutile se lo fa lo fa non è che se io mi ammazzo di paranoia le cambia idea... anzi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ci mancherebbe diventasse un'abitudine, allora sì che gli farei un abbonamento vitalizio dallo psicologo perché sarebbe malato.
> Si sta parlando di sporadicità, come di *un viaggio lontanissimo che magari fai una o due volte nella vita.
> Una cosa che esce dagli schemi insomma...
> Ma perché, pensi ancora che se tuo marito (ipotesi) organizzasse un viaggio con dei suoi amici in un paese all'estero non si divertirebbe alla maniera dei "maschi"?
> ...


Questo mi fa vomitare.
Se poi sono le bambine brasilisane o tailandesi va bene uguale tanto son troiette, no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io solo verdi, se vogliamo proprio dirla tutta.


e questo francamente è inquietante.
complimentoni a tuoi fans


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che dici? Come un viaggio lontanissimo [...]???? Ma secondo te sono paragonabili?
> E poi, *possibile che tu non ce la faccia a capire che ci sono uomini che non si divertono al modo di "maschi" in un paese esotico? Possibile? Che pensano che le donne siano altro da questa pochezza? Ce n'è di gente in gamba, eh. Anzi, ce n'è di gente non così tanto meschina, eh. E se proprio non le incontri, per sfiga, io direi che è meglio stare senza.*
> Per l'illusione: da quel che scrivi, direi che ti illudi tu. Ti illudi che il tizio in questione sia una persona frequentabile. Anzi, che sia accettabile. Poi, se proprio vuoi accontentarti de 'sta roba qua, ovvio che ti devi stordire in ogni modo per mandarla giù. Scusa, ma non ce la posso fare.


Eh... farglielo capire!:sbatti:


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*e dai*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo mi fa vomitare.
> Se poi sono le bambine brasilisane o tailandesi va bene uguale tanto son troiette, no?


se ava avanti così saranno i brasiliani e i tailandesi che verranno a prendere le nostre troiette


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo mi fa vomitare.
> Se poi sono le bambine brasilisane o tailandesi va bene uguale tanto son troiette, no?


Perdonami ma cosa c'entra?l'importante è che il marito quando torna gli racconta la verità...sti cazzi delle bambine...!Brunetta,non ci siamo!


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo francamente è inquietante.
> complimentoni a tuoi fans



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo francamente è inquietante.
> complimentoni a tuoi fans


Strano che mi sia arrivato giusto giusto un rubinetto, n'est ce pas?


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> e questo francamente è inquietante.
> complimentoni a tuoi fans


Ai miei no?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo mi fa vomitare.
> Se poi sono le bambine brasilisane o tailandesi va bene uguale tanto son troiette, no?


Ma metti che siano trans.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano che mi sia arrivato giusto giusto un rubinetto, n'est ce pas?


spiace ma non uso il sistema e  se l'admin vorrà potrà pubblicare in ogni momento la mia pagina bianca.
mi sentirei ridicola


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma metti che siano trans.


Cosa cambia?il culo è la fica del 2000...!


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*dipende*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma metti che siano trans.



se il marito è molto bigotto e cattolico bacchettone è piu' facile che vada a cercare la mazza


----------



## Kid (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ci mancherebbe diventasse un'abitudine, allora sì che gli farei un abbonamento vitalizio dallo psicologo perché sarebbe malato.
> Si sta parlando di sporadicità, come di un viaggio lontanissimo che magari fai una o due volte nella vita.
> Una cosa che esce dagli schemi insomma...
> Ma perché, pensi ancora che se tuo marito (ipotesi) organizzasse un viaggio con dei suoi amici in un paese all'estero non si divertirebbe alla maniera dei "maschi"?
> ...


Guarda che il discorso oggi fila benissimo pure per le donne eh...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma non uso il sistema e se l'admin vorrà potrà pubblicare in ogni momento la mia pagina bianca.
> mi sentirei ridicola


E mica ho scritto che sei stata tu, mia dolce vegliarda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai troppa fantasia... basta non pensare a cosette senza importanza di un coso senza importanza con una cosa senza importanza.


fantastico commento! Smeraldo d'obbligo


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*May*



maybek ha detto:


> se il marito è molto bigotto e cattolico bacchettone è piu' facile che vada a cercare la mazza


Si...il marito è un grande paraculo,altro che bigotto....!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa cambia?il culo è la fica del 2000...!



Si. Il suo, però.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Il suo, però.


Credi che a diletta cambi qualcosa?diletta ha altro da pensare cazzo,il marito ha il sedere eversivo?e che sarà mai su...obsoleti!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*e si confermo*



Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che il discorso oggi fila benissimo pure per le donne eh...



è un periodo che con la mia compagna non si litiga e si va alla grande... io sono preoccupatissimo per questo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi che a diletta cambi qualcosa?diletta ha altro da pensare cazzo,il marito ha il sedere eversivo?e che sarà mai su...obsoleti!!:rotfl::rotfl:


E' sempre bene ribadirlo:


[video=youtube;P4S4f8AcIpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4S4f8AcIpM[/video]


----------



## Kid (23 Gennaio 2013)

maybek ha detto:


> è un periodo che con la mia compagna non si litiga e si va alla grande... io sono preoccupatissimo per questo


E di che ti preoccupi? Non serve mica una crisi per capire che pure a molte donne piace il sesso extraconiugale sicuro.


----------



## maybek (23 Gennaio 2013)

*ma sai...*



Kid ha detto:


> E di che ti preoccupi? Non serve mica una crisi per capire che pure a molte donne piace il sesso extraconiugale sicuro.



quando la donna rompe le palline vuol dire che è concentrata sul rapporto:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto più sottile intendi? Bè si.


Molto moderne e emancipate.
Mi ero dimenticata di grassettare le parole.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo mi fa vomitare.
> Se poi sono le bambine brasilisane o tailandesi va bene uguale tanto son troiette, no?


quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Kid (23 Gennaio 2013)

maybek ha detto:


> quando la donna rompe le palline vuol dire che è concentrata sul rapporto:sonar:


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma metti che siano trans.


 Va bene comunque tutti tanto fanno quel mestiere...:sbatti:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io Diletta ho questa immagine, giusta o sbagliata che sia. Fino ad ora hai parlato per ipotesi. Ma... mettiamo che stasera tuo marito ti dica: oh, tra quelle che mi tromberei (tutte, se non ricordo male) ho finalmente trovato una che ci sta. Stasera vado. Io ti ci vedo, sbiancare stringendo i pugni e deglutendo, mentre cominci a recitarti il mantra: "L'uomo è cacciatore, l'uomo è cacciatore". Poi lui si va a fare la doccia... nella doccia che hai pulito tu, usando gli asciugamani che tu hai preparato. Poi esce e prende dai cassetti la biancheria che tu hai amorosamene e diligentemente riposto, dall'armadio camicia stirata e vestito ritirato dalla tintoria. Poi fischiettando si veste, si pettina, si profuma ed esce. Tu sempre lì a recitare il mantra.... ceni da sola, metti a posto la cucina, prendi una rivista, ti siedi e cominci a sfogliarla... poi accendi la televisione, cerchi un film e intanto... la tua mente, nonostante il mantra, comincia a proiettarti un filmetto particolare... lui che la incontra, la fa sedere in macchina sul sedile che abitualmente occupi tu, lei che lascia i suoi capelli sul sedile, il suo profumo in macchina... ovviamente un profumo dozzinale, ovviamente i capelli hanno una tinta volgare. Poi loro due in un ristorantino(sì, perchè no... non c'è nulla da nascondere), lui che fa il piacione, che le sbircia nella scollatura, che le prende la mano, che fa il galante... Mi pare di vederti, non trovare la posizione sul divno, girare per casa sempre recitando il mantra... inutilmente perchè la proiezione del film non si interrompe. E il film... comincia a diventare hard. Ma tu ti ripeti che è una cosa senza importanza, che lui, mentre sta accarezzando un'altra, mentre la stringe, la bacia, la guarda ammirato si sta solo togliendo un capriccetto, mentre si sta eccitando , mentre sta godendo del corpo di un'altra sta solo riscuotendo il premio per essere stato un bravo marito per tanto, tanto tempo. Ed era questo che desiderava come premio per una vita di sacrifici: trombarsi una bella sventolona che non ha mai messo via un paio di calzini in vita sua. Poi quello che immagino sono i titoli dei giornali il giorno dopo. Ma io ho sicuramente troppa immaginazione.




Sì, mi hai fatto venire l'ansia pure a me oltre che a Minerva.
Complimenti alla tua immaginazione, davvero fervida!
Ma le cose non andrebbero affatto così...e poi, chi ha mai parlato di ristorantino e di farla sedere in auto...
Queste sono cose che un uomo sposato non si deve permettere di fare e non credo che se le permetterebbe.
Queste sì che sono mancanze di rispetto.
Al ristorantino ci viene con me e con me sola e il sedile della macchina è riservato a me. Guai se non fosse così.
Meglio per lui sarebbe non essere mai nato...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica ho scritto che sei stata tu, mia dolce vegliarda.


ma come mai questa ossessione per l'età?
ti picchiava tuo nonno? una vecchina ti ha dato delle ombrellate?
babbo natale ti ha molestato?
perché ti fa tanto strano che gli anni passino ?


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che dici? Come un viaggio lontanissimo [...]???? Ma secondo te sono paragonabili?
> E poi, possibile che tu non ce la faccia a capire che ci sono uomini che non si divertono al modo di "maschi" in un paese esotico? Possibile? Che pensano che le donne siano altro da questa pochezza? Ce n'è di gente in gamba, eh. Anzi, ce n'è di gente non così tanto meschina, eh. E se proprio non le incontri, per sfiga, io direi che è meglio stare senza.
> Per l'illusione: da quel che scrivi, direi che ti illudi tu. Ti illudi che il tizio in questione sia una persona frequentabile. Anzi, che sia accettabile. Poi, se proprio vuoi accontentarti de 'sta roba qua, ovvio che ti devi stordire in ogni modo per mandarla giù. Scusa, ma non ce la posso fare.




Ma che ci sarà di tanto meschino nel volersi divertire una volta tanto...e, ripeto, UNA VOLTA TANTO.
Sì, intendo proprio quel tipo di divertimento...hai presente una festa per l'addio al celibato, mi è venuta in mente così, dove può finire in scopata...ecco, l'idea del viaggio lontano è molto simile.
Lascia da soli degli uomini insieme e poi te ne accorgi di cosa sono capaci, si caricano a vicenda e, se alzano anche il gomito, addio...anche il più morigerato cede.
Si dà il caso che il tizio in questione sia il mio compagno e che sia una persona più che affidabile, e poi, se proprio devo dirla tutta, questi uomini li invidio anche un po' perché riescono a fare cose per me inconcepibili dando però il giusto peso alle stesse, cioè il nulla assoluto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che ci sarà di tanto meschino nel volersi divertire una volta tanto...e, ripeto, UNA VOLTA TANTO.
> Sì, intendo proprio quel tipo di divertimento...hai presente una festa per l'addio al celibato, mi è venuta in mente così, dove può finire in scopata...ecco, l'idea del viaggio lontano è molto simile.
> Lascia da soli degli uomini insieme e poi te ne accorgi di cosa sono capaci, si caricano a vicenda e, se alzano anche il gomito, addio...anche il più morigerato cede.
> Si dà il caso che il tizio in questione sia il mio compagno e che sia una persona più che affidabile, e poi, se proprio devo dirla tutta, questi uomini li invidio anche un po' perché riescono a fare cose per me inconcepibili dando però il giusto peso alle stesse, cioè il nulla assoluto.


Ma siamo sicuri che diletta non sia un troll?!
:sonar:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello di diletta è un discorso vecchio discusso e stradiscusso...
> beh...
> non è che lei non capisca... ognuno ha il suo modo di fare gestire ecc...per lei è giusto così, crede in quello che fa e dice(alemno spero)
> quindi?
> ...



Brava Annuccia, hai capito tutto! :up:


----------



## gas (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che ci sarà di tanto meschino nel volersi divertire una volta tanto...e, ripeto, UNA VOLTA TANTO.
> Sì, intendo proprio quel tipo di divertimento...hai presente una festa per l'addio al celibato, mi è venuta in mente così, dove può finire in scopata...ecco, l'idea del viaggio lontano è molto simile.
> Lascia da soli degli uomini insieme e poi te ne accorgi di cosa sono capaci, si caricano a vicenda e, se alzano anche il gomito, addio...anche il più morigerato cede.
> Si dà il caso che il tizio in questione sia il mio compagno e che sia una persona più che affidabile, e poi, se proprio devo dirla tutta, questi uomini li invidio anche un po' perché riescono a fare cose per me inconcepibili dando però il giusto peso alle stesse, cioè il nulla assoluto.


dissento!
dissento in tutto!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

credo che diletta abbia sofferto talmente tanto da costruire una corazza di protezione fatta di concetti che hanno il semplice scopo di quietare la sua sofferenza.
non so se crede profondamente in quello che dice  ma crederlo la fa stare meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, mi hai fatto venire l'ansia pure a me oltre che a Minerva.
> Complimenti alla tua immaginazione, davvero fervida!
> Ma le cose non andrebbero affatto così...e poi, chi ha mai parlato di ristorantino e di farla sedere in auto...
> Queste sono cose che un uomo sposato non si deve permettere di fare e non credo che se le permetterebbe.
> ...



Dile..ma ti sei invornita'???perche'il sedile no??che ci di male scusa??poi di certo l'avra'caricata no??.io nel mio piccolo sono a quota 3 ,anzi posso dire 4 perche'manca poco al poker annuale..figurati tuo marito.!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come mai questa ossessione per l'età?
> ti picchiava tuo nonno? una vecchina ti ha dato delle ombrellate?
> babbo natale ti ha molestato?
> perché ti fa tanto strano che gli anni passino ?


Ma mica fa strano a me, fa strano a te. Ecco perchè.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che diletta abbia sofferto talmente tanto da costruire una corazza di protezione fatta di concetti che hanno il semplice scopo di quietare la sua sofferenza.
> non so se crede profondamente in quello che dice  ma crederlo la fa stare meglio.


Ma ti sembra che possa funzionare?
Non è sposata col principe di Salina.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che ci sarà di tanto meschino nel volersi divertire una volta tanto...e, ripeto, UNA VOLTA TANTO.
> Sì, intendo proprio quel tipo di divertimento...hai presente una festa per l'addio al celibato, mi è venuta in mente così, dove può finire in scopata...ecco, l'idea del viaggio lontano è molto simile.
> Lascia da soli degli uomini insieme e poi te ne accorgi di cosa sono capaci, si caricano a vicenda e, se alzano anche il gomito, addio...anche il più morigerato cede.
> Si dà il caso che il tizio in questione sia il mio compagno e che sia una persona più che affidabile, e poi, se proprio devo dirla tutta, questi uomini li invidio anche un po' perché riescono a fare cose per me inconcepibili dando però il giusto peso alle stesse, cioè il nulla assoluto.


Tu confondi i maschi con gli uomini!Se frequenti animali di sesso maschile chiediti perchè!Se ti sei sposata un animale chiediti perchè!Non ho altro da aggiungere!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che diletta abbia sofferto talmente tanto da costruire una corazza di protezione fatta di concetti che hanno il semplice scopo di quietare la sua sofferenza.
> non so se crede profondamente in quello che dice ma crederlo la fa stare meglio.


L'acqua calda.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dile..ma ti sei invornita'???perche'il sedile no??che ci di male scusa??poi di certo l'avra'caricata no??.io nel mio piccolo sono a quota 3 ,anzi posso dire 4 perche'manca poco al poker annuale..figurati tuo marito.!!!!


Il marito sì, ma il sedile no.
Il rispetto è nell'auto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dile..ma ti sei invornita'???*perche'il sedile no??*che ci di male scusa??poi di certo l'avra'caricata no??.io nel mio piccolo sono a quota 3 ,anzi posso dire 4 perche'manca poco al poker annuale..figurati tuo marito.!!!!



Perchè è come la cuccia per il cane, sacra. Immagino che il marito, che ne è indubbiamente ben conscio, quando carica qualcuna la fa accomodare dietro.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che possa funzionare?
> Non è sposata col principe di Salina.


temo di no .


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, mi hai fatto venire l'ansia pure a me oltre che a Minerva.
> Complimenti alla tua immaginazione, davvero fervida!
> Ma le cose non andrebbero affatto così...e poi, *chi ha mai parlato di ristorantino e di farla sedere in auto*...
> Queste sono cose che un uomo sposato non si deve permettere di fare e non credo che se le permetterebbe.
> ...


ah beh, se vuoi faccio contento Gioacchino e ti scrivo il post con i momenti clou... io pensavo di avere avuto riguardo. Mi dispiace se ti ho evocato un'immagine così orribile come quella di lei seduta in macchina, ancora vestita.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica fa strano a me, fa strano a te. Ecco perchè.


ah, un dispettuccio.fico


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu confondi i maschi con gli uomini!Se frequenti animali di sesso maschile chiediti perchè!Se ti sei sposata un animale chiediti perchè!Non ho altro da aggiungere!


Un altro punto esclamativo in più e svenivo, giuro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu confondi i maschi con gli uomini!Se frequenti animali di sesso maschile chiediti perchè!Se ti sei sposata un animale chiediti perchè!Non ho altro da aggiungere!


Quotone
:up:





E visto che non ti ho ancora salutato:

:bacio:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, *se vuoi faccio contento Gioacchino e ti scrivo il post con i momenti clou...* io pensavo di avere avuto riguardo. Mi dispiace se ti ho evocato un'immagine così orribile come quella di lei seduta in macchina, ancora vestita.


Ma cosa stai aspettando, mi chiedo. Sei tutta fuffa.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, un dispettuccio.fico



Baciami, stupida.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai aspettando, mi chiedo. Sei tutta fuffa.


la pausa pranzo è andata per il blog. Se mi chiamano a una riunione in inglese la abbozzo. Io l'inglese non l'ho studiato, non parlo una parola, non capisco un accidente, insistono a farmi fare riunioni...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la pausa pranzo è andata per il blog. Se mi chiamano a una riunione in inglese la abbozzo. Io l'inglese non l'ho studiato, non parlo una parola, non capisco un accidente, insistono a farmi fare riunioni...


Ti traduco io, basta che scrivi roba sconcissima.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che diletta abbia sofferto talmente tanto da costruire una corazza di protezione fatta di concetti che hanno il semplice scopo di quietare la sua sofferenza.
> non so se crede profondamente in quello che dice ma crederlo la fa stare meglio.



Si lo credo anch'io. La corazza però hanno contribuito a fargliela costruire inculcandoel concetti che non le appartengono
Sinceramente se estrasse qui e dicesse: mio marito è uno stronzo perchè ogni tanto vuole togliersi lo sfizio di fare sesso con una escort, ma visto che ho figli e cose in comune ho deciso di stare con lui lo apprezzerei di più pur non condividendo.
Quello che mi fa rabbia e tristezza è questo plasmarsi al volere di un uomo (che non metto in dubbio la ami, anche se a modo suo) e autoconvinversi di essere brava perchè ha saputo modificare la coppia (in realtà l'ha modificata lui e senza chiedere) e salvato il matrimonio..


Sai minerva è come se io dicessi che visto che mio marito non ha rapporti con me e continua a sostenere che sono io quella fissata e che molte coppie vivono come noi, io venissi qui a dire che tutti gli uomini non scopano con le loro compagne e che io ho capito finalmente che ero una scema a credere che in una coppia normale esiste il sesso

Scusate dente avvelenato oggi


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè è come la cuccia per il cane, sacra. Immagino che il marito, che ne è indubbiamente ben conscio, quando carica qualcuna la fa accomodare dietro.



ma daiiii cosi diventa Trento 21......uffa Joey dietro ci va dopo ..e non sola.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si lo credo anch'io. La corazza però hanno contribuito a fargliela costruire inculcandoel concetti che non le appartengono
> Sinceramente se estrasse qui e dicesse: mio marito è uno stronzo perchè ogni tanto vuole togliersi lo sfizio di fare sesso con una escort, ma visto che ho figli e cose in comune ho deciso di stare con lui lo apprezzerei di più pur non condividendo.
> Quello che mi fa rabbia e tristezza è questo plasmarsi al volere di un uomo (che non metto in dubbio la ami, anche se a modo suo) e autoconvinversi di essere brava perchè ha saputo modificare la coppia (in realtà l'ha modificata lui e senza chiedere) e salvato il matrimonio..
> 
> ...



Ma meno male che di uomini così ce ne sono parecchi, MENO MALE.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma meno male che di uomini così ce ne sono parecchi, MENO MALE.


Così tu ti occupi delle moglie insoddisfatte?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiii cosi diventa Trento 21......uffa Joey dietro ci va dopo ..e non sola.


Micione io voglio conoscerti. Sei troppo bello per essere vero. Trento 21.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Così tu ti occupi delle moglie insoddisfatte?


Eh si.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si lo credo anch'io. La corazza però hanno contribuito a fargliela costruire inculcandoel concetti che non le appartengono
> Sinceramente se estrasse qui e dicesse: mio marito è uno stronzo perchè ogni tanto vuole togliersi lo sfizio di fare sesso con una escort, ma visto che ho figli e cose in comune ho deciso di stare con lui lo apprezzerei di più pur non condividendo.
> Quello che mi fa rabbia e tristezza è questo plasmarsi al volere di un uomo (che non metto in dubbio la ami, anche se a modo suo) e autoconvinversi di essere brava perchè ha saputo modificare la coppia (in realtà l'ha modificata lui e senza chiedere) e salvato il matrimonio..
> 
> ...


Pefetto.


Però se tuo marito è under 80 dovrebbe andare dal cardiologo e dall'andrologo-urologo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dile..ma ti sei invornita'???perche'il sedile no??che ci di male scusa??poi di certo l'avra'caricata no??.io nel mio piccolo sono a quota 3 ,anzi posso dire 4 perche'manca poco al poker annuale..figurati tuo marito.!!!!



Ti piace giocare Lothar? Ma anche a me...
Mio marito è ad uno stadio più avanzato di te: era come te (forse) e non lo è più.
Ha potuto levarsi quella maschera che tu non potrai mai toglierti e, levandosela, si è riscattato ai miei occhi.
Tu puoi solo fare gli scongiuri per non essere mai beccato. Va bé che ti resta sempre l'agrumeto che ti ha proposto Ultimo!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda che il discorso oggi fila benissimo pure per le donne eh...



:up:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma meno male che di uomini così ce ne sono parecchi, MENO MALE.



amico il primo salto che faccio li,ti avviso prima...cosi'dopo andiamo a stanare Farfy e Tebe...se non dimentico altre..

scherzi a parte io conosco tipa che fanno 4 anni a primavera senza sesso..l'invornita e'rimasta male quando le ho detto che di sicuro e'stra cornuta...perche'un'uomo di 62 anni..non sta fermo 4anni..forse 4giorni..
e all'opposto conosco altra cervese...anche qui'lei si negava...dice sono gli ormoni...infatti...il marito giustamente ha trovato altri''lidi''...di approdo...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti piace giocare Lothar? Ma anche a me...
> Mio marito è ad uno stadio più avanzato di te: era come te (forse) e non lo è più.
> Ha potuto levarsi quella maschera che tu non potrai mai toglierti e, levandosela, si è riscattato ai miei occhi.
> Tu puoi solo fare gli scongiuri per non essere mai beccato. Va bé che ti resta sempre l'agrumeto che ti ha proposto Ultimo!



:up::up::up::up::up:gli amici degli amici .....niente videro


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti piace giocare Lothar? Ma anche a me...
> Mio marito è ad uno stadio più avanzato di te: era come te (forse) e non lo è più.
> *Ha potuto levarsi quella maschera che tu non potrai mai toglierti e, levandosela, si è riscattato ai miei occhi.
> *Tu puoi solo fare gli scongiuri per non essere mai beccato. Va bé che ti resta sempre l'agrumeto che ti ha proposto Ultimo!


Ma un controllo per l'infida cataratta?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *amico il primo salto che faccio li,ti avviso prima...cosi'dopo andiamo a stanare Farfy e Tebe...se non dimentico altre..
> *
> scherzi a parte io conosco tipa che fanno 4 anni a primavera senza sesso..l'invornita e'rimasta male quando le ho detto che di sicuro e'stra cornuta...perche'un'uomo di 62 anni..non sta fermo 4anni..forse 4giorni..
> e all'opposto conosco altra cervese...anche qui'lei si negava...dice sono gli ormoni...infatti...il marito giustamente ha trovato altri''lidi''...di approdo...


Micio, io però non sono di Milano. 
Comunque ci sono uomini (e donne) a cui il sesso o non interessa o molto relativamente, pur senza avere un'amante o che.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, io però non sono di Milano.
> Comunque ci sono uomini )e donne) a cui il sesso o non interessa o molto relativamente, pur senza avere un'amante o che.


Grazie mi hai risparmiato l'ennesima discussione con Lothar


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma un controllo per l'infida cataratta?



Tranquillo, non è contagiosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie mi hai risparmiato l'ennesima discussione con Lothar


Prego. Ma tuo marito è sempre stato così?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego. Ma tuo marito è sempre stato così?


No


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché salvaguardare un matrimonio con un uomo del genere?
> Hai problemi economici o famigliari o sociali che ti costringono a restare in questo rapporto?
> Le bisnonne non avevano un loro reddito, le famiglie d'origine non le avrebbero appoggiate e la società le avrebbe emarginate; era comprensibile che accettassero certe cose. Del resto molte di loro si sentivono sollevate e apprezzate dal fatto che "il marito si rivolgesse alle donnacce per la soddisfazione di certi bisogni che, si sa, gli uomini un po' porci hanno" risparmiando loro di dover svolgere "pratiche bestiali".
> ...




troppe domande troppo assurde e anche un poco offensive a dire il vero.

Allora, secondo te c'è rispetto quando uno ti fa le cose alle spalle?
O mi vuoi dire che speri tanto che il tuo non ti tradisca mai. Anch'io ci spero, ma nel caso contrario, non voglio la presa per il culo e non credo che lui me la farà più.
Perché salvaguardare il matrimonio?
Ma non ti dò la risposta, è così lampante!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


Mmm.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> troppe domande troppo assurde e anche un poco offensive a dire il vero.
> 
> *Allora, secondo te c'è rispetto quando uno ti fa le cose alle spalle?
> *O mi vuoi dire che speri tanto che il tuo non ti tradisca mai. Anch'io ci spero, ma nel caso contrario, non voglio la presa per il culo e non credo che lui me la farà più.
> ...


Se invece te le fa davanti...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micio, io però non sono di Milano.
> Comunque ci sono uomini (e donne) a cui il sesso o non interessa o molto relativamente, pur senza avere un'amante o che.


certo. vero .come che Nostro Signore morto di freddo e non in croce...Belen vergine..e Corona innocente


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non ti vergogni neanche un po'?
> Hai figli?





oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Brunetta ma sta gente ha la faccia come il culo,pensi che sappia cos'è la vergogna?l'amor proprio?la dignità?il rispetto?Dai brunè fai la seria....:rotfl:




C'è da vergognarsi ad offendere come fai tu Oscuro, che ora mi incominci un po' a rompere il cazzo!
Se vuoi la guerra guarda che non mi tiro indietro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm.


Non ho mai messo la mano sul fuoco per nessuno nella vita. In questo momento le metterei tutte e due.


Rispetto al tuo Mmm:....magari, sarei molto più sollevata


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo. vero .come che Nostro Signore morto di freddo e non in croce...Belen vergine..e Corona innocente


Ti *assicuro* che è così. Poi libero di non crederci.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho mai messo la mano sul fuoco per nessuno nella vita. In questo momento le metterei tutte e due.
> 
> 
> Rispetto al tuo Mmm:....magari, sarei molto più sollevata


No, cioè, non pensavo avesse una storia parallela. Ma prima era, diciamo, focoso, o comunque niente di che, anche se magari perlomeno si dava da fare (perdona la crudezza)?


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, se vuoi faccio contento Gioacchino e ti scrivo il post con i momenti clou... io pensavo di avere avuto riguardo. Mi dispiace se ti ho evocato un'immagine così orribile come quella di lei seduta in macchina, ancora vestita.




Sì, infatti me l'hai evocata e per questo dovrò rifare una seduta dallo psicologo.
Naturalmente manderò il conto a te!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, cioè, non pensavo avesse una storia parallela. Ma prima era, diciamo, focoso, o comunque niente di che, anche se magari perlomeno si dava da fare (perdona la crudezza)?



La seconda


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Diletta che scrive ad Oscuro che ha cominciato (un po') a romperle il cazzo?


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta che scrive ad Oscuro che ha cominciato (un po') a romperle il cazzo?


no no...quello se lo spicciano loro... 

è che davvero...io non riesco nemmeno a commentare...è disarmante


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La seconda


Allora ok. Cioè per te no. Però quadra. Mi spiace. Da quanto va avanti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si.



eh no

ricordati che tu ,secondo certi rumors di qualche tempo fa, sei quello che ci prova con le donne che non hanno matrimoni in crisi a causa del sesso



a parte gli scherzi:
il _muori_ a minerva e ultimo potevi risparmiartelo, a mio avviso

a tutti gli altri: educazione o meno,nel 99% dei casi JB centra la questione al primo post
e più che i modi a mio avviso sono questo acume e questa schiettezza che danno fastidio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no...quello se lo spicciano loro...
> 
> è che davvero...io non riesco nemmeno a commentare...è disarmante


Ma qua ormai si parla d'altro. Cosa ne pensi, per dire, della bolla mondiale del debito? Porterà al crollo del sistema?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> ricordati che tu ,secondo certi rumors di qualche tempo fa, *sei quello che ci prova con le donne che non hanno matrimoni in crisi a causa del sesso
> *
> ...



Se ci provano loro con me, però, non è che mi scanso. Sempre che ne valga la pena, beninteso.

Aggiungo: era matrimoni in crisi, non matrimoni in crisi per sesso. Tanto perchè è un filo differente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> troppe domande troppo assurde e anche un poco offensive a dire il vero.
> 
> Allora, secondo te c'è rispetto quando uno ti fa le cose alle spalle?
> O mi vuoi dire che speri tanto che il tuo non ti tradisca mai. Anch'io ci spero, ma nel caso contrario, non voglio la presa per il culo e non credo che lui me la farà più.
> ...


La mancanza di rispetto è se uno le cose le fa, non se dice o no di farle.
Se uno fa una rapina non è che non è ladro se prima avverte la banca. 
Ma è un paragone sbagliato perché la banca non si fa rapinare.

Ma il problema non è il tradimento dal quale tu ti senti salvaguardata attraverso una qualche condivisione.
Il problema non è la mancanza di rispetto di lui nei TUOI confronti, ma la TUA nei suoi, nei tuoi e nei confronti delle altre donne.
Il problema (vediamo se riesco a dirlo in modo non offensivo) è che un uomo che si considera bisognoso di fare sesso extra come gioco usando delle donne che tu chiami puttane, escort o troiette dovrebbe non averlo il tuo rispetto.
Il problema è che tu (non offenderti) ti poni al di sopra di altre donne con le quali tuo marito ha fatto, fa o farà sesso considerandole delle schifezze che possono essere trattate da pattumiera (divertente, ma sempre pattumiera. Rababaro o Eretteo lo direbbero in modo più fantasioso) mentre se fa con te le stesse cose continui a considerarti (non si capisce per quale ragione) l'eletta con la quale le fa per amore.
Il problema è che aggravi il tutto ipotizzando che possa fare turismo sessuale, che è una delle cose più abiette che si possa fare, e lo dici per sminuire la cosa.
Il problema è che TU non dovresti avere rispetto di lui e di te stessa che consideri le altre donne in questo modo e infatti non ce l'hai, ma non te ne rendi conto.
Io di lampante non ci vedo nulla, ma neanche gli altri, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di rispetto è se uno le cose le fa, non se dice o no di farle.
> Se uno fa una rapina non è che non è ladro se prima avverte la banca.
> Ma è un paragone sbagliato perché la banca non si fa rapinare.
> 
> ...


non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non posso approvarti purtroppo



l'ho fatto io


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> ricordati che tu ,secondo certi rumors di qualche tempo fa, sei quello che ci prova con le donne che non hanno matrimoni in crisi a causa del sesso
> 
> ...


Taccio.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di rispetto è se uno le cose le fa, non se dice o no di farle.
> Se uno fa una rapina non è che non è ladro se prima avverte la banca.
> Ma è un paragone sbagliato perché la banca non si fa rapinare.
> 
> ...


peccato non poterti approvare di nuovo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ci provano loro con me, però, non è che mi scanso. Sempre che ne valga la pena, beninteso.



in effetti la fonte era del tutto inattendibile


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di rispetto è se uno le cose le fa, non se dice o no di farle.
> Se uno fa una rapina non è che non è ladro se prima avverte la banca.
> Ma è un paragone sbagliato perché la banca non si fa rapinare.
> 
> ...


quoto, ma non posso approvarti nemmeno io.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti la fonte era del tutto inattendibile


In parte è vero. In genere non ci provo con le persone che hanno problemi matrimoniali in genere, non solo sessualmente parlando. Però, ripeto, se lo vogliono loro, e se garba a me, va bene. Ovviamente la risposta a Farfalla era una boutade, in questo senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *non posso approvarti purtroppo*





Simy ha detto:


> *peccato non poterti approvare di nuovo*





MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto, *ma non posso approvarti nemmeno io*.


Avete frantumato le palle.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ringrazio per le approvazioni virtuali .
Voi siete certe che Diletta non sia un troll?
Sostiene posizioni talmente anacronistiche!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Taccio.


SALLO che taccio anche io! taccio e non dirò mai e poi mai che J and bì non inserta una beata cippa! D'altronde è simile all'atteggiamento che aveva exsterminator, non andava mai oltre. 

exsterminator ci godeva, diceva la sua verità e spesso e realmente parlando quasi mai aveva torto, J and bì è soltanto un forumista borioso pieno di se. Per nulla attinente ad una realtà forumista fatta di sfoghi e di momenti che colui/colei che entra ha, ed esterna. Lui ci gode, dice la sua, e dopo averla detta comincia ad insultare l'attore che continua a sfogarsi e dire la sua. J and bì sfoga la sua boriosità scritta in una realtà virtuale che gli permette di dire, tu cassiera vuoi scopare? si, ok. No ok andiamo avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete frantumato le palle.


Invisioso? :bleble:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ringrazio per le approvazioni virtuali .
> Voi siete certe che Diletta non sia un troll?
> Sostiene posizioni talmente anacronistiche!


Del troll le manca l'intento di disturbare e mettere zizzania. Infatti ci rende estremamente coesi nel non riuscire a capacitarci di ciò che dice


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ho tacciuto eh lui ?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Del troll le manca l'intento di disturbare e mettere zizzania. Infatti *ci rende estremamente coesi *nel non riuscire a capacitarci di ciò che dice


Vero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In parte è vero. In genere non ci provo con le persone che hanno problemi matrimoniali in genere, non solo sessualmente parlando. Però, ripeto, se lo vogliono loro, e se garba a me, va bene. *Ovviamente la risposta a Farfalla era una boutade, in questo senso.*



non avevo dubbi
il vostro dialogo mi aveva ispirato la battuta


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SALLO che taccio anche io! taccio e non dirò mai e poi mai che J and bì non inserta una beata cippa! D'altronde è simile all'atteggiamento che aveva exsterminator, non andava mai oltre.
> 
> exsterminator ci godeva, diceva la sua verità e spesso e realmente parlando quasi mai aveva torto, J and bì è soltanto un forumista borioso pieno di se. Per nulla attinente ad una realtà forumista fatta di sfoghi e di momenti che colui/colei che entra ha, ed esterna. Lui ci gode, dice la sua, e dopo averla detta comincia ad insultare l'attore che continua a sfogarsi e dire la sua. J and bì sfoga la sua boriosità scritta in una realtà virtuale che gli permette di dire, tu cassiera vuoi scopare? si, ok. No ok andiamo avanti.


Chapeau.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chapeau.



No scappella un'altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invisioso? :bleble:


Nah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SALLO che taccio anche io! taccio e non dirò mai e poi mai che J and bì non inserta una beata cippa! D'altronde è simile all'atteggiamento che aveva exsterminator, non andava mai oltre.
> 
> exsterminator ci godeva, diceva la sua verità e spesso e realmente parlando quasi mai aveva torto, J and bì è soltanto un forumista borioso pieno di se. Per nulla attinente ad una realtà forumista fatta di sfoghi e di momenti che colui/colei che entra ha, ed esterna. Lui ci gode, dice la sua, e dopo averla detta comincia ad insultare l'attore che continua a sfogarsi e dire la sua. J and bì sfoga la sua boriosità scritta in una realtà virtuale che gli permette di dire, tu cassiera vuoi scopare? si, ok. No ok andiamo avanti.



confermi che stai veramente in fissa pesante


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi
> il vostro dialogo mi aveva ispirato la battuta


Ma poi _rumors_ su di me? Ho paura.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> confermi che stai veramente in fissa pesante



Hai solo un modo per farmi dire di si.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No scappella un'altro.


Ma non potresti scrivere su, che ne so, qualche cazzo di forum sulla Sicilia, sulle moto, sulla pesca, sullo svantaggio, sailcazzo su cosa? Eh?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho tacciuto eh lui ?


entri sempre in conflitto con lui, non sei obbligato a scrivere o discutere sulle sue idee. lascialo fare, che ti frega, non sei tu l'attore, la parte in causa.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non potresti scrivere su, che ne so, qualche cazzo di forum sulla Sicilia, sulle moto, sulla pesca, sullo svantaggio, sailcazzo su cosa? Eh?



 Staminchia! ma non avevi detto che non mi leggevi!!  sai tutto di me! pure i miei cm! bhe questo per colpa di oscuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Staminchia! ma non avevi detto che non mi leggevi!!  sai tutto di me! pure i miei cm! bhe questo per colpa di oscuro.


Ma come faccio a non leggerti, scemo di guerra, se ti ritrovo come un giullare involontario dappertutto? Vorrei lasciarti perdere ma ti attacchi come una cozza, tant'è che te lo sta facendo pure notare l'amico tuo primate. E che cazzo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mancanza di rispetto è se uno le cose le fa, non se dice o no di farle.
> Se uno fa una rapina non è che non è ladro se prima avverte la banca.
> Ma è un paragone sbagliato perché la banca non si fa rapinare.
> 
> ...


Standing ovation, ma nemmeno io posso. Palle di JB, fatevene una ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> entri sempre in conflitto con lui, non sei obbligato a scrivere o discutere sulle sue idee. lascialo fare, che ti frega, non sei tu l'attore, la parte in causa.



Guarda caro lui, al momento mi diverto, è troppo figo commentarlo, se dovessi stancarmi di divertirmi e di sottolineare le cazzate che scrive e nel mentre essere anche serio, non nelle cazzate sue, ma nel contesto del tema del 3D, perchè no? 

Se poi per grazia di Santa Rosalia magari voglio scrivere un saggio sulla pesca sulla sicilia sulle moto.. e vabhè... lo farò, DOPO. 

Lui me ne fotte dell'immagine che spunta di me, il comportamento che adotto so bene che non è quello che propone simpatia, ma ripeto me ne fotto, se volessi simpatia e comprensione e diventare un forumista palloso e bugiardo, mi accoderei a chi di dovere.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come faccio a non leggerti, scemo di guerra, se ti ritrovo come un giullare involontario dappertutto? Vorrei lasciarti perdere ma ti attacchi come una cozza, tant'è che te lo sta facendo pure notare l'amico tuo primate. E che cazzo.



Eh ma prima scrivi che non mi leggi che sono astruso( astruso per lui vuol dire stronzo eh  ) poi scrivi che mi leggi.. e datti una regolata.
La guerra non la feci, ma non  per questo voglio dire che non sono scemo eh! 

Eh? 
Eh che cazzo! dice il maschio alfa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda caro lui, al momento mi diverto, è troppo figo commentarlo, se dovessi stancarmi di divertirmi e di sottolineare le cazzate che scrive e nel mentre essere anche serio, non nelle cazzate sue, ma nel contesto del tema del 3D, perchè no?
> 
> Se poi per grazia di Santa Rosalia magari voglio scrivere un saggio sulla pesca sulla sicilia sulle moto.. e vabhè... lo farò, DOPO.
> 
> Lui me ne fotte dell'immagine che spunta di me, il comportamento che adotto so bene che non è quello che propone simpatia, ma ripeto me ne fotto, se volessi simpatia e comprensione e diventare un forumista palloso e bugiardo, mi accoderei a chi di dovere.




ultimo, stai un pò zitto e rifatti gli occhi sulle tette di questa, su

[video=youtube_share;W1AXZW5ti2w]http://youtu.be/W1AXZW5ti2w[/video]


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

*claudio*

noi ci troviamo spesso su molte cose in sintonia, lo sanno anche i tasti, ed anche questa volta è così.

ma ogni tanto fagli dire qualche minchiata in santa pace, anche illo ha il suo diritto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ultimo, stai un pò zitto e rifatti gli occhi sulle tette di questa, su
> 
> [video=youtube_share;W1AXZW5ti2w]http://youtu.be/W1AXZW5ti2w[/video]


:risata:

e quoto anche la tua opinione su JB. Ma i modi...troppo spesso eccessivi, davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ultimo, stai un pò zitto e rifatti gli occhi sulle tette di questa, su
> 
> [video=youtube_share;W1AXZW5ti2w]http://youtu.be/W1AXZW5ti2w[/video]


si padrona​


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> noi ci troviamo spesso su molte cose in sintonia, lo sanno anche i tasti, ed anche questa volta è così.
> 
> ma ogni tanto fagli dire qualche minchiata in santa pace, anche illo ha il suo diritto.



vedete che siete amici....pure coalizzati..
teneroni...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> noi ci troviamo spesso su molte cose in sintonia, lo sanno anche i tasti, ed anche questa volta è così.
> 
> ma ogni tanto fagli dire qualche minchiata in santa pace, anche illo ha il suo diritto.



A te mando a fanculo! Alla Matraini ho già risposto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vedete che siete amici....pure coalizzati..


eh, non ne bastava uno. no.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vedete che siete amici....pure coalizzati..
> teneroni...


E quando ci si mette pure Annuccia non ti dico.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, non ne bastava uno. no.



ti bastavo io eh!! ehehe bambinuzza ti sei fregata sola! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando ci si mette pure Annuccia non ti dico.


Il triangolo delle bermuda?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ti bastavo io eh!! ehehe bambinuzza ti sei fregata sola! :rotfl:



Clà, (tu) ti freghi digitando anche solo una sillaba. Non so come fai, ma sbagli pure quella... essù, che il consiglio te l'aveva dato l'amico tuo. Ogni tanto, seguilo...


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> ricordati che tu ,secondo certi rumors di qualche tempo fa, sei quello che ci prova con le donne che non hanno matrimoni in crisi a causa del sesso
> 
> ...


no, chiara.
non so quanto mi conosci ma ti assicuro che quando noto acume lo riconosco e m'inchino.
fastidio proprio no
la grettezza di joey non è compatibile con la lucidità di cui parli


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Clà, (tu) ti freghi digitando anche solo una sillaba. Non so come fai, ma sbagli pure quella... essù, che il consiglio te l'aveva dato l'amico tuo. Ogni tanto, seguilo...



Mi hai chiamato Clà e senza quel "tu" possessivo!! mi basta questo per lovvarti tutta e seguire il consiglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi hai chiamato Clà e senza quel "tu" possessivo!! mi basta questo per lovvarti tutta e seguire il consiglio.


eh, ma poi però fallo... e già mi lovvi, che altro ti vuoi inventare?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma poi però fallo... e già mi lovvi, che altro ti vuoi inventare?




Muto sono e muto rimango. Solo per rispetto alla ancora non trovata del tutto simpatia e spontaneità dello scherzo atto soltanto a se stesso.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quando ci si mette pure Annuccia non ti dico.


aspè che te la cerco.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, chiara.
> non so quanto mi conosci ma *ti assicuro che quando noto acume lo riconosco e m'inchino*.
> fastidio proprio no
> *la grettezza di joey non è compatibile con la lucidità di cui parli*


Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahah! Minè, per l'amore di Gesù, drogati una buona volta. 


P.S: lo so che non credi in un Dio tanto cattivo che tollera la fame del mondo e tutte le sofferenze dell'umanità e le brutte persone sporche, di pessimo gusto e cattive tipo me (come si fa a tredici anni, occhio e croce), ma se non vuoi farlo per Gesù, porca merda, fallo per te. Drogati e la vita tornerà a sorriderti. 

P.P.S: :*******************


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, chiara.
> non so quanto mi conosci ma ti assicuro che quando noto acume lo riconosco e m'inchino.
> fastidio proprio no
> la grettezza di joey non è compatibile con la lucidità di cui parli


tu pensi che se ti do un verde qualcuno possa risentirsene? eventualmente non diciamolo in giro. :up:

ho scritto correttamente?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahah! Minè, per l'amore di Gesù, drogati una buona volta.
> 
> 
> P.S: lo so che non credi in un Dio tanto cattivo che tollera la fame del mondo e tutte le sofferenze dell'umanità e le brutte persone sporche, di pessimo gusto e cattive tipo me (come si fa a tredici anni, occhio e croce), ma se non vuoi farlo per Gesù, porca merda, fallo per te. Drogati e la vita tornerà a sorriderti.
> ...



Minerva non li conosce, la erudisco io, questi :****************** sono dei baci Minerva.


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Noooooooo*

Allora,quotoni di qui quotoni di li,baci sur culo,scappellamenti vari,tutti fanno una merda Diletta,e lei cosa scrive?Oscuro mi rompi il cazzo!No adesso mi dovete spiegarema non ci si crede.....!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> tu pensi che se ti do un verde qualcuno possa risentirsene? eventualmente non diciamolo in giro. :up:
> 
> ho scritto correttamente?



Digiamolo*


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva non li conosce, la erudisco io, questi :****************** sono dei baci Minerva.


effettivamente non lo sapevo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> effettivamente non lo sapevo


Sono baci che usano scrivere i frequentatori di chat, chi ha lo script che è un programma per chattare, può inviare tramite script le faccine. Quindi chi non ha lo script usa dei simboli, in questo caso, :***********


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> effettivamente non lo sapevo


Si. Comunque, amica genovese, Chiara non ha ragione su niente. Non sono nè acuto nè nulla, anzi piuttosto lento di comprendonio. In genere sono schivo perchè misantropo, odio tutti e tutti odiano me. Sono tipo Gollum. Hai presente Gollum? Ecco, io sono così. Ho sempre da ridire perchè sono frustrato ed invidioso, ed essendo che sono uno sfigato cronico che vive nell'ombra, invidio praticamente tutti (e quindi dopo un po' st'invidia si è trasformata in odio, come dicevo). Sono gretto e cafone perchè è l'unica maniera che conosco per esprimermi, ed anche perchè sono cattivo e mi piace ferire le persone. Parlo alle spalle della gente e dico cattiverie gratuite. Se mi fanno sufficientemente incazzare vomito bile, giro la testa a trecentossessanta gradi e levito come Regan, la bambinia indemoniata dell'Esorcista. Solo che sono io, non è il Diavolo. Vabbè, lo confesso: Minerva, io sono IL MALIGNO. Ed IL MALIGNO, Minerva, TI AMA col suo fallo enorme e freddo come il ghiaccio. Occhio a non inchinarti, quindi. O sennò fai tu. Ciao.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Comunque, amica genovese, Chiara non ha ragione su niente. Non sono nè acuto nè nulla, anzi piuttosto lento di comprendonio. In genere sono schivo perchè misantropo, odio tutti e tutti odiano me. Sono tipo Gollum. Hai presente Gollum? Ecco, io sono così. Ho sempre da ridire perchè sono frustrato ed invidioso, ed essendo che sono uno sfigato cronico che vive nell'ombra, invidio praticamente tutti (e quindi dopo un po' st'invidia si è trasformata in odio, come dicevo). Sono gretto e cafone perchè è l'unica maniera che conosco per esprimermi, ed anche perchè sono cattivo e mi piace ferire le persone. Parlo alle spalle della gente e dico cattiverie gratuite. Se mi fanno sufficientemente incazzare vomito bile, giro la testa a trecentossessanta gradi e levito come Regan, la bambinia indemoniata dell'Esorcista. Solo che sono io, non è il Diavolo. Vabbè, lo confesso: Minerva, io sono IL MALIGNO. Ed IL MALIGNO, Minerva, TI AMA col suo fallo enorme e freddo come il ghiaccio. Occhio a non inchinarti, quindi. O sennò fai tu. Ciao.


:rotfl:
ragazzi ma oggi mi state facendo morire tutti quanti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,quotoni di qui quotoni di li,baci sur culo,scappellamenti vari,tutti fanno una merda Diletta,e lei cosa scrive?Oscuro mi rompi il cazzo!No adesso mi dovete spiegarema non ci si crede.....!


a me è andata peggio Oscù... quella cosa del sedile non la dovevo dire... e mo mi sento in colpa


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

stò facendo il thè...chi vuole favorire?


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stò facendo il thè...chi vuole favorire?



io 
il the nero piace a nessuno?


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Comunque, amica genovese, Chiara non ha ragione su niente. Non sono nè acuto nè nulla, anzi piuttosto lento di comprendonio. In genere sono schivo perchè misantropo, odio tutti e tutti odiano me. Sono tipo Gollum. Hai presente Gollum? Ecco, io sono così. Ho sempre da ridire perchè sono frustrato ed invidioso, ed essendo che sono uno sfigato cronico che vive nell'ombra, invidio praticamente tutti (e quindi dopo un po' st'invidia si è trasformata in odio, come dicevo). Sono gretto e cafone perchè è l'unica maniera che conosco per esprimermi, ed anche perchè sono cattivo e mi piace ferire le persone. Parlo alle spalle della gente e dico cattiverie gratuite. Se mi fanno sufficientemente incazzare vomito bile, giro la testa a trecentossessanta gradi e levito come Regan, la bambinia indemoniata dell'Esorcista. Solo che sono io, non è il Diavolo. Vabbè, lo confesso: Minerva, io sono IL MALIGNO. Ed IL MALIGNO, Minerva, TI AMA col suo fallo enorme e freddo come il ghiaccio. Occhio a non inchinarti, quindi. O sennò fai tu. Ciao.



:inlove:
















:scared:


----------



## oscuro (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è andata peggio Oscù... quella cosa del sedile non la dovevo dire... e mo mi sento in colpa


Tu esageri,si può mancare di rispetto senza esser volgari...la tua allusione è terribile.:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è andata peggio Oscù... quella cosa del sedile non la dovevo dire... e mo mi sento in colpa


donna ti dono uno smeraldo rarissimo perche' made en Lotharland....

il sedile.......quello e'niente..e dopo specialmente se l''altra lei''e'bionda...mettersi li'a ispezionare che non sia rimasta nessuna traccia...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Comunque, amica genovese, Chiara non ha ragione su niente. Non sono nè acuto nè nulla, anzi piuttosto lento di comprendonio. In genere sono schivo perchè misantropo, odio tutti e tutti odiano me. Sono tipo Gollum. Hai presente Gollum? Ecco, io sono così. Ho sempre da ridire perchè sono frustrato ed invidioso, ed essendo che sono uno sfigato cronico che vive nell'ombra, invidio praticamente tutti (e quindi dopo un po' st'invidia si è trasformata in odio, come dicevo). Sono gretto e cafone perchè è l'unica maniera che conosco per esprimermi, ed anche perchè sono cattivo e mi piace ferire le persone. Parlo alle spalle della gente e dico cattiverie gratuite. Se mi fanno sufficientemente incazzare vomito bile, giro la testa a trecentossessanta gradi e levito come Regan, la bambinia indemoniata dell'Esorcista. Solo che sono io, non è il Diavolo. Vabbè, lo confesso: Minerva, io sono IL MALIGNO. Ed IL MALIGNO, Minerva, TI AMA col suo fallo enorme e freddo come il ghiaccio. Occhio a non inchinarti, quindi. O sennò fai tu. Ciao.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma smettila........


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Comunque, amica genovese, Chiara non ha ragione su niente. Non sono nè acuto nè nulla, anzi piuttosto lento di comprendonio. In genere sono schivo perchè misantropo, odio tutti e tutti odiano me. Sono tipo Gollum. Hai presente Gollum? Ecco, io sono così. Ho sempre da ridire perchè sono frustrato ed invidioso, ed essendo che sono uno sfigato cronico che vive nell'ombra, invidio praticamente tutti (e quindi dopo un po' st'invidia si è trasformata in odio, come dicevo). Sono gretto e cafone perchè è l'unica maniera che conosco per esprimermi, ed anche perchè sono cattivo e mi piace ferire le persone. Parlo alle spalle della gente e dico cattiverie gratuite. Se mi fanno sufficientemente incazzare vomito bile, giro la testa a trecentossessanta gradi e levito come Regan, la bambinia indemoniata dell'Esorcista. Solo che sono io, non è il Diavolo. Vabbè, lo confesso: Minerva, io sono IL MALIGNO. Ed IL MALIGNO, Minerva, TI AMA col suo fallo enorme e freddo come il ghiaccio. Occhio a non inchinarti, quindi. O sennò fai tu. Ciao.


stampa dei santini che te li chiederanno numerose


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no
> 
> ricordati che tu ,secondo certi rumors di qualche tempo fa, sei quello che ci prova con le donne che non hanno matrimoni in crisi a causa del sesso
> 
> ...



a te: no macchè, era proprio il muori


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stampa dei santini che te li chiederanno numerose


Beh insomma, io gollum che levita vomitando con la testa rotante e un fallo enorme di ghiaccio non lo vorrei nella collezione. Comunque mi sono attrezzata con una mandibola d'asino(e questa chi non ha letto la saga della torre nera non la coglie, peccato).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stampa dei santini che te li chiederanno numerose


Ma io desidero solo te, per pervertire la tua purezza e deflorare il tuo animo sì algido e nobile.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh insomma, io gollum che levita vomitando con la testa rotante e un fallo enorme di ghiaccio non lo vorrei nella collezione. Comunque mi sono attrezzata con una mandibola d'asino(e questa chi non ha letto *la saga della torre nera* non la coglie, peccato).


Mamma che cagata.


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma poi non era Lothar che parlava delle sposate in crisi?
o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io desidero solo te, per pervertire la tua purezza e deflorare il tuo animo sì algido e nobile.


va bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mamma che cagata.


ah ma veh che sei oltremodo bellino così. Proprio bellino, si nota subito che sei uno zucchero.
Te l'ha mai detto nessuno che il diavolo è moooolto più bello di come lo si dipinge?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi non era Lothar che parlava delle sposate in crisi?
> o qualcosa del genere


Sono in biblio che cerco sta torre nera nel remake di king
Poi ti spiego


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene.


Perfetto. Da dove vuoi che ti possegga?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma veh che sei oltremodo bellino così. Proprio bellino, si nota subito che sei uno zucchero.
> Te l'ha mai detto nessuno che il diavolo è moooolto più bello di come lo si dipinge?


Con l'avatar che mi sono scelto non che ci voglia molto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Sono in biblio che cerco sta torre nera nel remake di king
> *Poi ti spiego


Cos'è che cerchi? Remake?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono in biblio che cerco sta torre nera nel remake di king
> Poi ti spiego


perchè tanto Gioacchino il fallo enorme di ghiaccio l'ha preso da uno di quei libri. Dove il maligno si tromba Mia. Deve essere ne 'I lupi del calla' se non sbaglio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *perchè tanto Gioacchino il fallo enorme di ghiaccio l'ha preso da uno di quei libri.* Dove il maligno si tromba Mia. Deve essere ne 'I lupi del calla' se non sbaglio


Veramente no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con l'avatar che mi sono scelto non che ci voglia molto.


eh. A proposito: quando lo cambi? Perché già che sto affrontando un parte della ricerca che mi fa cagare, se poi faccio un pausa caffè (americano) di 10 minuti 10 e mi tocca vedere pure 'sta roba...:bleah:

dai, che Minerva il concetto l'ha afferrato. Please.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente no.


Ho sbagliato... libro. Terre desolate.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. *A proposito: quando lo cambi?* Perché già che sto affrontando un parte della ricerca che mi fa cagare, se poi faccio un pausa caffè (americano) di 10 minuti 10 e mi tocca vedere pure 'sta roba...:bleah:
> 
> dai, che Minerva il concetto l'ha afferrato. Please.



Boh. Alla prima messa nera che mi fa Sbriciolata. Promesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato... libro. Terre desolate.


No, non viene da quella serie di libri. Da nessuno di quei libri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Alla prima messa nera che mi fa Sbriciolata. Promesso.


Io non faccio messe nere, 'gnurant, ma SABBA. Mamma mia che ignoranza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non faccio messe nere, 'gnurant, ma SABBA. Mamma mia che ignoranza.


SBRI, dai, fa' una cosa. Anche a caso, così Joey lo cambia.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non faccio messe nere, 'gnurant, ma SABBA. Mamma mia che ignoranza.


Messa Nera, Sabba, basta che poi c'è l'orgia, non è che m'interessano i dettagli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa Nera, Sabba, basta che poi c'è l'orgia, non è che m'interessano i dettagli.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6293


Ma tu pensi che basti una miniatura 10x10 per soddisfare Sua Maestà Oscura (che poi sare io)? Tsk.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che basti una miniatura 10x10 per soddisfare Sua Maestà Oscura (che poi sare io)? Tsk.


il resto del materiale te lo mando via mail. La stessa alla quale ho inviato il curriculum.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che basti una miniatura 10x10 per soddisfare Sua Maestà Oscura (che poi sare io)? Tsk.


ehm ehm pape Satan...che ne dici??il gatto del diavolo piu'o meno sara'cosi'..no??


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il resto del materiale te lo mando via mail. La stessa alla quale ho inviato il curriculum.


Non so se metterti tra gli ignavi o i lussuriosi. Mi sa che ti metto tra gli ignavi però, che a lussuria stai messa benissimo ma tutto si traduce in un continuo vorrei ma non posso che, appunto, ti qualifica come ignava a tutti gli effetti della legge degli inferi (che poi è sempre la mia).


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm pape Satan...che ne dici??il gatto del diavolo piu'o meno sara'cosi'..no??


lothar il tuo nuovo micione malefico è bellissimo :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi non era Lothar che parlava delle sposate in crisi?
> o qualcosa del genere


Sì, può darsi che anche lui ne abbia parlato: la mia battuta era riferita aun altro episodio in cui JB veniva accusato di essere una merda perché ci provava con donne sposate i cui matrimoni non erano in crisi


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm pape Satan...che ne dici??il gatto del diavolo piu'o meno sara'cosi'..no??


Pensavo più ad una cosa così, che se uno mi sa prendere alla fine sono un coccolone:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, può darsi che anche lui ne abbia parlato: la mia battuta era riferita aun altro episodio in cui JB veniva accusato di essere una merda perché ci provava con donne sposate i cui matrimoni non erano in crisi


Oddio, e chi era? Sole?


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Messa Nera, Sabba, basta che poi c'è l'orgia, non è che m'interessano i dettagli.


non è meglio un bel rito dionisiaco?
vino a fiumi, lascivia, e cosacce a go-go..il tutto in nome di Bacco, chiaro :fischio:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> non è meglio un bel rito dionisiaco?
> vino a fiumi, lascivia, e cosacce a go-go..il tutto in nome di Bacco, chiaro :fischio:


Macchè, NO! Pagani, vade retro. Che cazzo ho a che fare io con, che ne so PAN che sbrodola sperma nei boschi ad ogni solstizio? Merda, io sono LEGIONE. Sono altro.


----------



## free (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, può darsi che anche lui ne abbia parlato: la mia battuta era riferita aun altro episodio in cui JB veniva accusato di essere una merda perché ci provava con donne sposate i cui matrimoni *non* erano in crisi



ops! non avevo nemmeno visto il non, prima


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo più ad una cosa così, che se uno mi sa prendere alla fine sono un coccolone:



:rotfl:
secondo me hello kitty sotto sotto è na sporcacciona!!


----------



## Cattivik (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> secondo me hello kitty sotto sotto è na sporcacciona!!


Chi non lo è... vizi privati e pubbliche virtù....

Cattivik


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> secondo me hello kitty sotto sotto è na sporcacciona!!


Massì, più o meno alla fine della fiera lo sono tutte. Fidati. Quando si bagnano al punto di dirti "cazzo sto scolando" a momenti si sono scordate pure come si chiamano.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, più o meno alla fine della fiera lo sono tutte. Fidati. Quando si bagnano al punto di dirti "cazzo sto scolando" a momenti si sono scordate pure come si chiamano.


embè?
e do sta il problema?
son contenta per te anzi che hai incontrato donne così!
evviva chi sa godersi una sessualità cosciente e goliardica!
:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> embè?
> e do sta il problema?
> son contenta per te anzi che hai incontrato donne così!
> evviva chi sa godersi una sessualità cosciente e goliardica!
> :up:



Nessun problema, infatti. Anzi. Ma è proprio il concetto di "sporcacciona", "porca", "maiala" o che cazzo ne so, che per me non ha alcun senso.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessun problema, infatti. Anzi. Ma è proprio il concetto di "sporcacciona", "porca", "maiala" o che cazzo ne so, che per me non ha alcun senso.


nemmeno per me.
nel sesso non vedo niente di sporco, solo tante cose belle e naturali che si possono fare con l'altra persona.
ma capisco che il mio concetto di "naturale" è qualcosa che per molti è un tabù.
al massimo ste dolci paroline possono essere magici incentivi spronanti se detti al momento giusto e con la giusta carica...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> nemmeno per me.
> nel sesso non vedo niente di sporco, solo tante cose belle e naturali che si possono fare con l'altra persona.
> ma capisco che il mio concetto di "naturale" è qualcosa che per molti è un tabù.
> al massimo ste dolci paroline possono essere magici incentivi spronanti se detti al momento giusto e con la giusta carica...


sotto le lenzuola nessun divieto..tutto ma proprio tutto lecito..schifezze maniacali a parte..


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> guardare oltre, non fermarsi all'apperenza non significa non avere un metro di giudizio....
> significa non dare un giudizio affrettato...
> una persona buona può nascondersi sotto una corazza apparentemente cattiva....
> il pezzo di merda inceve può vestirsi da buono e mettertela in quel posto presto se non stai attento...


ah ho capito finalmente perchè a me la simy dà del pezzo di merda...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ah ho capito finalmente perchè a me la simy dà del pezzo di merda...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché salvaguardare un matrimonio con un uomo del genere?
> Hai problemi economici o famigliari o sociali che ti costringono a restare in questo rapporto?
> Le bisnonne non avevano un loro reddito, le famiglie d'origine non le avrebbero appoggiate e la società le avrebbe emarginate; era comprensibile che accettassero certe cose. Del resto molte di loro si sentivono sollevate e apprezzate dal fatto che "il marito si rivolgesse alle donnacce per la soddisfazione di certi bisogni che, si sa, gli uomini un po' porci hanno" risparmiando loro di dover svolgere "pratiche bestiali".
> ...


sai perchè?
Lo sai perchè?

Perchè DIletta a conti fatti ha visto che per lei è più conveniente tenersi il marito che non scegliere di continuare la sua vita senza di lui.

Sono scelte sue
La vita è la sua

contenta lei contenti tutti no?

Francamente io non capisco perchè ci si accanisce a sto modo con lei...

Lei ha sposato quell'uomo

e solo lei ha sposato quell'uomo

e solo a lei sta decidere che cosa fare.

Tu hai scelto diversamente e nessuno viene a dirti niente.

Giusto?

Ognuno di noi suppongo, ha la sua idea di come siano gli uomini o le donne, in base al proprio vissuto no?

Non possiamo imporre agli altri le scelte che sono andate bene a noi.

E francamente io nn ho mai compreso le scelte di molte persone, ma mi dico, avranno comunque avuto le loro buone ragioni...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai troppa fantasia... basta non pensare a cosette senza importanza di un coso senza importanza con una cosa senza importanza.


ù

Certo lo scenario dipinto da Sbriciolata è quello di una moglie innamorata.
Il mondo di Diletta è quello in cui si è sposati da una vita e lo scenario sembra più di natura lotariana.

ALlora tento di descrivere questo scenario come me lo ha spiegato mia moglie che ha molta sintonia con Diletta...

In pratica a molti qui sfugge che il marito di DIletta è sotto la spada di Damocle..

Lei gli dice...
VUoi la mattana?
Ok devi avere le palle per dirmi in faccia io stasera mi faccio una mattana.
Perchè carino se la fai di nascosto e ti becco sei un uomo in fondo ad un tunnel in cui ci sono io che ti aspetto per donarti il più grande vai a fare in culo che io conosca...

Ora personalmente dubito fortemente che il marito di Diletta, dopo tutto quello che ha passato, a causa della scoperta dei suoi tradimenti, abbia il coraggio sia di fare la mattana di nascosto sia di dirglielo...

In altre parole il marito di Diletta è un marito non libero di fare come crede, come mi pare si pensi qui dentro, ma è un marito sotto amministrazione controllata dalla moglie...

E secondo me, da quel poco che ho visto, anche la moglie di Lothar farebbe così, ma appunto il nostro eroe una volta sgamato...farebbe l'agnellino per il resto dei suoi giorni....

I mariti alla marito di Diletta...
sanno che non bisogna tirare troppo la corda...
Se da un lato sanno che lei è buona e indulgente e ti perdona, dall'altro sanno che non è stupida...

e a scherzare con il fuoco...

sovente ci si brucia il ciccio con tutti e due i coglioni....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che ci sarà di tanto meschino nel volersi divertire una volta tanto...e, ripeto, UNA VOLTA TANTO.
> Sì, intendo proprio quel tipo di divertimento...hai presente una festa per l'addio al celibato, mi è venuta in mente così, dove può finire in scopata...ecco, l'idea del viaggio lontano è molto simile.
> Lascia da soli degli uomini insieme e poi te ne accorgi di cosa sono capaci, si caricano a vicenda e, se alzano anche il gomito, addio...anche il più morigerato cede.
> Si dà il caso che il tizio in questione sia il mio compagno e che sia una persona più che affidabile, e poi, se proprio devo dirla tutta, questi uomini li invidio anche un po' perché riescono a fare cose per me inconcepibili dando però il giusto peso alle stesse, cioè il nulla assoluto.


Darei una delle mia mani per portarti io in certi posti e mostrarti come si comportano le signore in certi luoghi con quei signori...eh?
Si davvero sono capaci dell'inverosimile...quando però dall'altra parte non c'è mica la suora che bastona i due blues brothers eh....ma altrettante donne che si vogliono divertire una tantum....

Tu vieni a trovarmi e ti porto....

E diciamo a tuo marito...mi faccio figa e vado con un amico in un posto...

vedi come sbianca l'ometto...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che diletta abbia sofferto talmente tanto da costruire una corazza di protezione fatta di concetti che hanno il semplice scopo di quietare la sua sofferenza.
> non so se crede profondamente in quello che dice  ma crederlo la fa stare meglio.


Che ha sofferto come un can è indubbio...
ma è anche una persona che ha detto ti offro la seconda possibilità
perchè un atto di clemenza spetta a tutti...no?

Ma alla prossima che combini
la paghi anche per la prima...

Nessuna corazza...

Ricorda sempre una cosa Minerva...
Non tutte le donne sono come te....

E molte ti piaccia o meno sono proprio come le descrive Lothar...

Ovvio in certi posti...e luoghi e situazioni....

Sposate?

Ma certoooooooooooooooooo e con figli grandi anche sai?


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Certo lo scenario dipinto da Sbriciolata è quello di una moglie innamorata.
> Il mondo di Diletta è quello in cui si è sposati da una vita e lo scenario sembra più di natura lotariana.
> ...


caro conte...non discuto le scelte di diletta ..ma discuto la sua opinione sugli uomini....mica la mattana, la scopata è l'unica cosa che un uomo vuole?...mica l'uomo ha quell'idea fissa in testa da mattina a sera..cel'ha in svariati momenti certo....ma per salvare il mio matrimonio non devo essere costretta a sfamare certi appetiti...a meno che non voglia farlo...e magari per diletta non è una grossa difficoltà....
mio marito quando vuole qualcosa da esempio...si struscia....mi fa gli occhioni..e poi mi chiede.................................................................................................................avrei voglia di polpette al sugo...me li fai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certo sarebbe meno faticoso pagare una mattana....(sanno anche cucinare?)...io eviterei di sporcare e faticare e lui ingrasserebbe meno        ma per ammmorrrre infilo il grembiule e mi metto in cucina....pazienza...è antico lui...queste cose semmai le fa di nascosto...le faceva...perché ha avuto modo di sperimentare quanto bene funzionino i radar....e viviamo comunque felici e contenti....anche se ogni tanto cornuti..ma con tante altre cose da fare da dire e su cui continuare a litigare.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> sai perchè?
> Lo sai perchè?
> 
> Perchè DIletta a conti fatti ha visto che per lei è più conveniente tenersi il marito che non scegliere di continuare la sua vita senza di lui.
> ...


Se dicesse che è per convenienza potremmo non essere d'accordoa capiremmo. Io capirei


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Contepinceton che Diletta ha un'idea diversa degli uomini e delle donne l'avevo capita è quell'idea che non piace.

Ci sono anche uomini e donne che stanno con delle prostitute o prostituti o pornoattrici o pornoattori e pensano "è lavoro", lo pensa anche chi è sposato con chi commercia armi.
Però altri la pensano diversamente e non è che non capiscono.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dicesse che è per convenienza potremmo non essere d'accordoa capiremmo. Io capirei


Non capisco perché non si riesce ad approvare.
Però neanche ho capito come funziona


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mia moglie che ha molta sintonia con Diletta...


Diavolo (ehm), e chi l'avrebbe mai detto! Ogni giorno una sopresa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diavolo (ehm), e chi l'avrebbe mai detto! Ogni giorno una sopresa.


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per me se non concludi più con "muori" o "vaffa" alcuni post si accorgono tutti quanto sei ironico.


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diavolo (ehm), e chi l'avrebbe mai detto! Ogni giorno una sopresa.


OT
inquietante il tuo nuovo avatar!!!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma come è che il povero diavolo non si schioda dal forum da un paio di giorni?giusto per mangiare ed eccolo fresco e pieno di acume e battute da sbellicare.
c'è trippa per gatti in giro?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come è che il povero diavolo non si schioda dal forum da un paio di giorni?giusto per mangiare ed eccolo fresco e pieno di acume e battute da sbellicare.
> c'è trippa per gatti in giro?


Questo è un attacco personale che condanni.
In un forum del genere trovare traditori e amanti non è una sorpresa.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,quotoni di qui quotoni di li,baci sur culo,scappellamenti vari,tutti fanno una merda Diletta,e lei cosa scrive?Oscuro mi rompi il cazzo!No adesso mi dovete spiegarema non ci si crede.....!




Ma cosa cazzo scrivi oscù....
Se vuoi, posso fare di meglio, da non farti dormire stanotte, basta dirmelo!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro conte...non discuto le scelte di diletta ..ma discuto la sua opinione sugli uomini....mica la mattana, la scopata è l'unica cosa che un uomo vuole?...mica l'uomo ha quell'idea fissa in testa da mattina a sera..cel'ha in svariati momenti certo....ma per salvare il mio matrimonio non devo essere costretta a sfamare certi appetiti...a meno che non voglia farlo...e magari per diletta non è una grossa difficoltà....
> mio marito quando vuole qualcosa da esempio...si struscia....mi fa gli occhioni..e poi mi chiede.................................................................................................................avrei voglia di polpette al sugo...me li fai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:certo sarebbe meno faticoso pagare una mattana....(sanno anche cucinare?)...io eviterei di sporcare e faticare e lui ingrasserebbe meno        ma per ammmorrrre infilo il grembiule e mi metto in cucina....pazienza...è antico lui...queste cose semmai le fa di nascosto...le faceva...perché ha avuto modo di sperimentare quanto bene funzionino i radar....e viviamo comunque felici e contenti....anche se ogni tanto cornuti..ma con tante altre cose da fare da dire e su cui continuare a litigare.....


Si ho capito...
Infatti più volte ho detto a Diletta di non generalizzare, che del resto era la mia stessa pecca no?
Ma tu lo concepisci un uomo che ha il coraggio di dire a sua moglie...stasera vado a farmi una mattana eh?

Ripeto il marito di Diletta è ora tra incudine e martello no?

E' come se fosse un ex alcoolista no?
Può andare a cene pranzi e feste ma non deve ubriacarsi perchè se si ubriaca ha bevuto di nuovo...

Ecco brava idem con patate per tuo marito no?
Lui sa che ora tu hai attivato quei radar e che sai benissimo come metterlo in difficoltà no?

E fidati che ben pochi mariti osano sfidare le ire muliebri...no?

Perchè poi lei è sempre sul chi va là....

Ma almeno il marito di Diletta messo alle strette ha avuto il coraggio di dire la verità
e la fatina buona ha fatto diventare pinocchio un bambino

Ecco Diletta è una sorta di fata con pinocchio...

Riga dritto se non vuoi che ti faccia tornare un burattino di legno no?

Ma almeno hanno fatto chiarezza nella loro coppia...

Il guaio è che Diletta ha anche capito con suo sommo disdoro, che se suo marito è omo mato per la figa, non cambierà no? O per lo meno meglio, sa che questo tipo di uomini sono deboli verso la figa...no?

Ma bene o male è un uomo beccato

E lei si è trovata a dover decidere tra il fatto di accettare o meno che il suo uomo tanto blasonato in realtà l'è anca un donnaiolo...

Ma meglio un donnaiolo verace
che uno che invece ti mente no?

Pensa a quelle che sono là convinte di avere al loro fianco un uomo integerrimo e fedele e invece non è così...

Pensa alle persone che danno da intendere di essere morigerate e perfette, ma in realtà nascondono i loro bei scheletri che il marito o la moglie non sanno...

Pensa alla vera condanna di tanti traditori che non sanno se lui o lei sa o meno, e se sa quanto sa, ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc....

Io il pezzo di merda...
Non ci dormirei la notte

Perchè fin da bambino non so stare con la coscienza sporca...eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Certo lo scenario dipinto da Sbriciolata è quello di una moglie innamorata.
> Il mondo di Diletta è quello in cui si è sposati da una vita e lo scenario sembra più di natura lotariana.
> ...


sono convintissima di tutto, Conte
in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, il suo scopo è quello di preservare il matrimonio, non il marito
il marito deve fare il suo lavoro, o la spada di damocle cala inesorabilmente

che mi si voglia far passare tutto ciò per un matrimonio pieno d'amore..... la vedo un pò dura


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come è che il povero diavolo non si schioda dal forum da un paio di giorni?giusto per mangiare ed eccolo fresco e pieno di acume e battute da sbellicare.
> c'è trippa per gatti in giro?


Puoi sempre provare a farmi un esorcismo, padre.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se dicesse che è per convenienza potremmo non essere d'accordoa capiremmo. Io capirei


Ok lo dico io.
E' per convenienza
Non le va di perdere il migliore amante di tutta la sua vita.
Non le va di rompere tutto per poi trovarsi da sola.

E che lei mi smentisca.

Quando si è fatto una bellissima vita assieme si guarda a 360 gradi e si mette tutto sul piatto della bilancia.

Se invece si è fatto una vita d' inferno e incomprensioni...non si vede lora di liberarsi di tutto...

Pensiamo allora a quelle che hanno il marito fedele
Ma che le tratta da merda tutti i santi giorni

CI sono donne che hanno psicosomatizzato eh?
Hanno passato la vita a fare il parafulmini delle ire represse del marito...

Ciò con gli altri un santo, un angelo, ma dentro le mura domestiche un satana inpiantà...

Una parola fuori posto e giù porchi, insulti...offese...

Però è fedele...

Ma porca miseria allora una non vede l'ora di trovarsi un uomo che la liberi da quell'inferno eh?

Diletta ha sempre detto che via sto peccato, per nulla veniale, lui è stato per lei il migliore uomo che potesv'è se immaginare....

altro che un animale....o na merda....cazzo.

Non finiamo sempre per guardare le pagliuzze trasformandole in travi e non ingoiamo le travi perchè diciamo che sono pagliuzze eh?

E se ha Diletta fa comodo credere che tutti gli uomini, compreso suo marito, siano dei maiali, FA BENISSIMO a credere così.

Anche lei aspetterà, come me, le smentite....

Eh?

D
Io non conosco una donna fedele.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Contepinceton che Diletta ha un'idea diversa degli uomini e delle donne l'avevo capita è quell'idea che non piace.
> 
> Ci sono anche uomini e donne che stanno con delle prostitute o prostituti o pornoattrici o pornoattori e pensano "è lavoro", lo pensa anche chi è sposato con chi commercia armi.
> Però altri la pensano diversamente e non è che non capiscono.


E dove siamo qui?
Nella fiera dello scambio di idee
DOve ognuna va rispettata 

O siamo alla fiera
dello scrivere quello che piace

per beccarsi una sfilza di quoto?

Tu fai bene a parlare mia cara
Ma tu parli sempre dal pulpito della separata

e mai 

da quello della moglie indifficoltà

comodo così eh?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E dove siamo qui?
> Nella fiera dello scambio di idee
> DOve ognuna va rispettata
> 
> ...


Chissà perché una si separa

Appunto ci scambiamo idee. Altrimenti si scrive "ognuno fa quel che gli pare" e nessuno scrive più niente, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho capito...
> Infatti più volte ho detto a Diletta di non generalizzare, che del resto era la mia stessa pecca no?
> Ma tu lo concepisci un uomo che ha il coraggio di dire a sua moglie...stasera vado a farmi una mattana eh?
> 
> ...


Meglio uno che non è né l'uno né l'altro. E soprattutto, è sbagliato pensare che tutti gli uomini sono così. Il suo è così e se le vuole tenere? Faccia. Ma smetta di dire e pensare che è l'animo maschile ad essere così e che è lei ad essere tanto libera da ammettere questa ovvia verità. Se, come dice Minerva, è il suo modo di sopportare l'infinita sofferenza, ok. Mi spiace per lei, devo dire, ma se questa è la sua difesa, liberissima. Ma non è obbligata ad accettare nessuna di queste robe. Anzi, sono d'accordissimo con Brunetta quando dice che è insultante per sé stessa e per le donne (e anche per gli uomini in genere). Per come la vedo io, nelle sue condizioni, meglio vedova. Ma io non sono nelle sue condizioni, e forse non è un caso. 
E poi, Conte, quando la smetterai di parlare sempre e solo di convenienza? I rapporti non sono e non dovrebbero essere mantenuti per convenienza. Le bisnonne, quelle che Brunetta citava, erano nelle condizioni economiche e sociali del doverlo accettare. Ma oggi una donna è libera di scegliere se tenersi o meno uno così. Faccia la sua scelta, ma che non dica che questa è la natura, perché proprio non ci siamo.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Certo lo scenario dipinto da Sbriciolata è quello di una moglie innamorata.
> Il mondo di Diletta è quello in cui si è sposati da una vita e lo scenario sembra più di natura lotariana.
> ...



Ma come fai ad avere tutto così chiaro?!
:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono convintissima di tutto, Conte
> in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, il suo scopo è quello di preservare il matrimonio, non il marito
> il marito deve fare il suo lavoro, o la spada di damocle cala inesorabilmente
> 
> che mi si voglia far passare tutto ciò per un matrimonio pieno d'amore..... la vedo un pò dura


Ci sono amori e amori
E conoscendo la mentalità delle persone del mondo che frequenta Diletta

Ti dico solo una cosa


Neanche il papato a furia di scomuniche 
riuscì a fargli smettere di bestemmiare

al che ci rinunciò

Vedi ricorda una cosa
Il peccatore si deve pentire

Ma deve riconoscere il male compiuto

Deve tentare di porvi rimedio

e deve manifestare il proposito di cambiare vita

altro che ah lei tanto mi perdona sempre

Diletta è ferma su sto punto
Se me la combina un'altra volta

sarei schiacciata dal dolore di capire

che per lui non valgo un cazzo

e quindi mi tocca separarmi.

Il matrimonio è il matrimonio
L'amore magari ne è una componente

Ma sai meglio di me
Quanti rospi si ingoia ogni giorno

per il quieto vivere

e non dirme che le nostre saggie donne venete

non fanno di tutto
pur de far contenti i loro mariti

perchè come te se

fare scontento il marito

signficia solo

che lui inizia a cercare altrove...no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad avere tutto così chiaro?!
> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Semplice perchè me l'hai data anche tu...
E molte non lo sanno no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Attraverso quel canale

Mi si accendono le lampadine in testa no?

E' l'ammmmmooooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

che ci fa chiarezza no?

Invece in altri casi
si passa la vita a chiarire no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Meglio uno che non è né l'uno né l'altro. E soprattutto, è sbagliato pensare che tutti gli uomini sono così. Il suo è così e se le vuole tenere? Faccia. Ma smetta di dire e pensare che è l'animo maschile ad essere così e che è lei ad essere tanto libera da ammettere questa ovvia verità. Se, come dice Minerva, è il suo modo di sopportare l'infinita sofferenza, ok. Mi spiace per lei, devo dire, ma se questa è la sua difesa, liberissima. Ma non è obbligata ad accettare nessuna di queste robe. Anzi, sono d'accordissimo con Brunetta quando dice che è insulnate per sé stessa e per le donne (e anche per gli uomini in genere). Per come la vedo io, nelle sue condizioni, meglio vedova. Ma io non sono nelle sue condizioni, e forse non è un caso.
> E poi, Conte, quando la smetterai di parlare sempre e solo di convenienza? I rapporti non sono e non dovrebbero essere mantenuti per convenienza. Le bisnonne, quelle che Brunetta citava, erano nelle condizioni economiche e sociali del doverlo accettare. Ma oggi una donna è libera di scegliere se tenersi o meno uno così. Faccia la sua scelta, ma che non dica che questa è la natura, perché proprio non ci siamo.


Non posso approvarti :girlhaha:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso approvarti :girlhaha:


:girlcry:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Però devono essere da conoscere sti mariti da tenersi a tutti i costi!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Meglio uno che non è né l'uno né l'altro. E soprattutto, è sbagliato pensare che tutti gli uomini sono così. Il suo è così e se le vuole tenere? Faccia. Ma smetta di dire e pensare che è l'animo maschile ad essere così e che è lei ad essere tanto libera da ammettere questa ovvia verità. Se, come dice Minerva, è il suo modo di sopportare l'infinita sofferenza, ok. Mi spiace per lei, devo dire, ma se questa è la sua difesa, liberissima. Ma non è obbligata ad accettare nessuna di queste robe. Anzi, sono d'accordissimo con Brunetta quando dice che è insultante per sé stessa e per le donne (e anche per gli uomini in genere). Per come la vedo io, nelle sue condizioni, meglio vedova. Ma io non sono nelle sue condizioni, e forse non è un caso.
> E poi, Conte, quando la smetterai di parlare sempre e solo di convenienza? I rapporti non sono e non dovrebbero essere mantenuti per convenienza. Le bisnonne, quelle che Brunetta citava, erano nelle condizioni economiche e sociali del doverlo accettare. Ma oggi una donna è libera di scegliere se tenersi o meno uno così. Faccia la sua scelta, ma che non dica che questa è la natura, perché proprio non ci siamo.


Nelle mie analisi economiche
La penso come posner di sesso e ragione
Non intendo mai solo il denaro
anzi

anzi

Ma non smetterò mai di parlare di convenienza

perchè è l'unico rapporto vincente che io conosca.

Tutti gli altri finiscono sempre nei guai.

Ma occio eh che io sono uomo d'onore
Ti dico mia cara facciamo un bel business
vai bene tu e vado bene io.

Ok?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però devono essere da conoscere sti mariti da tenersi a tutti i costi!


sarà l'amante del secolo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però devono essere da conoscere sti mariti da tenersi a tutti i costi!


Ma magari non sposerebbero te no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice perchè me l'hai data anche tu...
> E molte non lo sanno no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Attraverso quel canale
> ...




Ah, ma allora deve essere stata quella sera in cui mi hai messo quella cosa nel bicchiere...
Infatti non ricordo nulla...
ma se lo dici tu!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nelle mie analisi economiche
> La penso come posner di sesso e ragione
> Non intendo mai solo il denaro
> anzi
> ...


A me questa cosa fa A) cascare le braccia B) infinita tristezza. E' molto che te lo volevo dire.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarà l'amante del secolo...


Embè fidati per Diletta suo marito è l'amante del secolo

E infatti io ho perso alla grande il confronto

Si è incazzata e mi ha detto

E tu saresti un gran trombatore?

Ma va a sonare dai cammina che sei un trombon...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, chiara.
> non so quanto mi conosci ma ti assicuro che quando noto acume lo riconosco e m'inchino.
> fastidio proprio no
> la grettezza di joey non è compatibile con la lucidità di cui parli


proprio per il fatto che conosco la tua apertura mentale a volte mi chiedo perchè nel suo caso non vai oltre a questa facciata di grettezza e stronzaggine, fermo restando che è nel tuo pieno diritto fermartici 

ribadisco che certe uscite non sono scusabili come non lo erano quelle di qualche ex frequentatore di questo forum

ma nel complesso, in alcuni frangenti, apprezzo il suo esternare verità avvertite come scomode dai più


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari non sposerebbero te no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi sposerebbe neanche Clooney, ma forse qualcosa capirei.
Forse no.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me questa cosa fa A) cascare le braccia B) infinita tristezza. E' molto che te lo volevo dire.


Mia cara siamo diversi
Ma io plaudo al tuo idealismo no?

Non lo condanno, anzi...

Ma ti dico prima

Anna per quanto tu farai o per me o con me...

QUesto è il mio modo di concepire i rapporti umani...

Ma non sei obbligata nè ad amarmi nè ad essermi amica

Ma devo essere onesto con me stesso...

Prima di tutto.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok lo dico io.
> E' per convenienza
> Non le va di perdere il migliore amante di tutta la sua vita.
> Non le va di rompere tutto per poi trovarsi da sola.
> ...




Non posso smentirti perché è così.
Non aggiungo altro perché hai già detto tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono amori e amori
> E conoscendo la mentalità delle persone del mondo che frequenta Diletta
> 
> Ti dico solo una cosa
> ...



hai ragione anche tu


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sposerebbe neanche Clooney, ma forse qualcosa capirei.
> Forse no.


Ma allora io ti chiedo
Perchè hai sposato tuo marito?

Cosa aveva di così speciale 

se poi....

te ne sei dovuta separare eh?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora io ti chiedo
> Perchè hai sposato tuo marito?
> 
> Cosa aveva di così speciale
> ...


Era una persona perbene, poi ho scoperto che non lo era.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè fidati per Diletta suo marito è l'amante del secolo
> 
> E infatti io ho perso alla grande il confronto
> 
> ...


ma buon per lei: in fondo che importanza ha la stima? basta che sia scopata da dio...anzi, ti dirò di più: invece di afforntare la disistima, basta dire che sono tutti così e passa la paura. :blank:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono convintissima di tutto, Conte
> in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, il suo scopo è quello di preservare il matrimonio, non il marito
> il marito deve fare il suo lavoro, o la spada di damocle cala inesorabilmente
> 
> che mi si voglia far passare tutto ciò per un matrimonio pieno d'amore..... la vedo un pò dura




Chiara Chiara, non c'è matrimonio senza marito e viceversa...
Avrei sofferto così tanto se non amassi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma come fai ad avere tutto così chiaro?!
> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Perdonami Diletta. Ma l'unica che non ha chiaro l'intero panorama sei tu. Perchè ci sono donne e uomini qui che hanno scambiato quella convenienza con la solitudine, il dolore, le difficoltà di affrontare di nuovo la vita da soli. Si sono fatti i loro conti, e hanno deciso cosa potevano e non potevano sopportare, loro, in prima persona, nonostante qualunque scelta fosse dolorosa. E tu, proclamando le tue convinzioni come fossero le ricette dei biscotti, proclamando regole che valgono specie intere e sminuendo la gravità di quegli stessi atti che per altri sono costati scelte dolorosissime, offendi la sensibilità di quelle persone. Ogni volta che dici che l'uomo è cacciatore e che è normale che faccia turismo sessuale, che si accompagni a prostitute in compagnia di amici, in situazioni simili a riti tribali che avevano forse un senso quando ancora lo stupro era considerato un onore per la donna, offendi tutte le donne che sgomente hanno scoperto che il marito non era l'uomo che conoscevano e nonostante il dolore lancinante che provavano hanno fatto una scelta conseguente. Questo ti dovevo dire, poi tu vivi la tua vita come meglio ti aggrada. Non sei l'unica a dividere la tua vita con un uomo da più di 20 anni e io so cosa significa chiedersi chi sia o chi sia diventato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una persona perbene, poi ho scoperto che non lo era.



Quindi o lui ti ha ingannata
o tu sei stata miope no?

E poi chi e che cosa stabilisce quanto e come e perchè una persona è perbene o permale? EH'

Mai letto i miserabili di Hugo?

Sai mi ricordi molto lui Javert.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione anche tu


ma anche no, proprio per niente


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perdonami Diletta. Ma l'unica che non ha chiaro l'intero panorama sei tu. Perchè ci sono donne e uomini qui che hanno scambiato quella convenienza con la solitudine, il dolore, le difficoltà di affrontare di nuovo la vita da soli. Si sono fatti i loro conti, e hanno deciso cosa potevano e non potevano sopportare, loro, in prima persona, nonostante qualunque scelta fosse dolorosa. E tu, proclamando le tue convinzioni come fossero le ricette dei biscotti, proclamando regole che valgono specie intere e sminuendo la gravità di quegli stessi atti che per altri sono costati scelte dolorosissime, offendi la sensibilità di quelle persone. Ogni volta che dici che l'uomo è cacciatore e che è normale che faccia turismo sessuale, che si accompagni a prostitute in compagnia di amici, in situazioni simili a riti tribali che avevano forse un senso quando ancora lo stupro era considerato un onore per la donna, offendi tutte le donne che sgomente hanno scoperto che il marito non era l'uomo che conoscevano e nonostante il dolore lancinante che provavano hanno fatto una scelta conseguente. Questo ti dovevo dire, poi tu vivi la tua vita come meglio ti aggrada. Non sei l'unica a dividere la tua vita con un uomo da più di 20 anni e io so cosa significa chiedersi chi sia o chi sia diventato.


chapeau. Ma sul serio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma anche no, proprio per niente


io c'ho letto una sana dose di sarcasmo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi o lui ti ha ingannata
> o tu sei stata miope no?
> 
> E poi chi e che cosa stabilisce quanto e come e perchè una persona è perbene o permale? EH'
> ...


Jean Valjean era una brava persona.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono convintissima di tutto, Conte
> in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, il suo scopo è quello di preservare il matrimonio, non il marito
> il marito deve fare il suo lavoro, o la spada di damocle cala inesorabilmente
> 
> *che mi si voglia far passare tutto ciò per un matrimonio pieno d'amore..... la vedo un pò dura*


É questo che cerchiamo di dire da post e post


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chapeau. Ma sul serio.


Sono riuscita ad approvarla


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io c'ho letto una sana dose di sarcasmo.


In me?
No sai
Il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde espressive
e nemmeno l'ironia se è per questo

siccome non ho niente da guadagnare
niente da perdere qua dentro

dico le cose esattamente come le vedo oggi

domani alla luce di nuovi fatti che smentiscono le mie vedute cambio

del resto Lenin nel 1917 mica poteva sapere che nel 1989 compagno Eltsin faceva quel che faceva eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Jean Valjean era una brava persona.


Tu dici?
Ma Javert non lo credeva no?
E se ascolti i discorsi di Scalzone, Faranda, Curcio, la Barbara ecc..ecc.ecc...
Loro si ritengono tutte persone per bene...no?

E hanno combattuto per i loro ideali no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Meglio uno che non è né l'uno né l'altro. E soprattutto, è sbagliato pensare che tutti gli uomini sono così. Il suo è così e se le vuole tenere? Faccia. Ma smetta di dire e pensare che è l'animo maschile ad essere così e che è lei ad essere tanto libera da ammettere questa ovvia verità. Se, come dice Minerva, è il suo modo di sopportare l'infinita sofferenza, ok. Mi spiace per lei, devo dire, ma se questa è la sua difesa, liberissima. Ma non è obbligata ad accettare nessuna di queste robe. Anzi, sono d'accordissimo con Brunetta quando dice che è insultante per sé stessa e per le donne (e anche per gli uomini in genere). Per come la vedo io, nelle sue condizioni, meglio vedova. Ma io non sono nelle sue condizioni, e forse non è un caso.
> E poi, Conte, quando la smetterai di parlare sempre e solo di convenienza? I rapporti non sono e non dovrebbero essere mantenuti per convenienza. Le bisnonne, quelle che Brunetta citava, erano nelle condizioni economiche e sociali del doverlo accettare. Ma oggi una donna è libera di scegliere se tenersi o meno uno così. Faccia la sua scelta, ma che non dica che questa è la natura, perché proprio non ci siamo.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma Javert non lo credeva no?
> E se ascolti i discorsi di Scalzone, Faranda, Curcio, la Barbara ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Loro si ritengono tutte persone per bene...no?
> ...


Ci ho provato.
Ma mi è impossibile seguirti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In me?
> No sai
> Il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde espressive
> e nemmeno l'ironia se è per questo
> ...


Ma del resto Conte, mica tutti possiamo suonare l'organo, nè ti ho mai letto asserire che sia mandatorio per tutti. Ognuno ha la sua visione della vita, ed ogni visione è rispettabile, ma non deve essere nè condivisibile, nè proposta come regola generale, men che meno per autoconvincersi che sia quella GIUSTA.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume;1062767[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Meglio uno che non è né l'uno né l'altro[/B]. E soprattutto, è sbagliato pensare che tutti gli uomini sono così. Il suo è così e se le vuole tenere? Faccia. Ma smetta di dire e pensare che è l'animo maschile ad essere così e che è lei ad essere tanto libera da ammettere questa ovvia verità. Se, come dice Minerva, è il suo modo di sopportare l'infinita sofferenza, ok. Mi spiace per lei, devo dire, ma se questa è la sua difesa, liberissima. Ma non è obbligata ad accettare nessuna di queste robe. Anzi, sono d'accordissimo con Brunetta quando dice che è insultante per sé stessa e per le donne (e anche per gli uomini in genere). Per come la vedo io, nelle sue condizioni, meglio vedova. Ma io non sono nelle sue condizioni, e forse non è un caso.
> E poi, Conte, quando la smetterai di parlare sempre e solo di convenienza? I rapporti non sono e non dovrebbero essere mantenuti per convenienza. Le bisnonne, quelle che Brunetta citava, erano nelle condizioni economiche e sociali del doverlo accettare. Ma oggi una donna è libera di scegliere se tenersi o meno uno così. Faccia la sua scelta, ma che non dica che questa è la natura, perché proprio non ci siamo.




...ma su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, potendo scegliere.
Ma capita nella vita che ci si trovi di fronte ad un problema che pensavamo di non dover affrontare mai neanche da lontano.
Ecco allora che si apre uno scenario inaspettato e nuovo insieme a tormento e dolore. E ci si ritrova ad un bivio da cui partono strade diverse dai destini diversi.
Ecco che arriva il momento della scelta, di quella decisione da cui dipenderà in gran parte il resto della vita, e per scegliere si pesa tutto su quella bilancia simbolica, niente deve essere trascurato, non ci si può permettere.
Poi, è il cuore che deve farsi sentire, anche con prepotenza rendendo inoffensivo l'orgoglio che vorrebbe essere risarcito con la vendetta. E' una lotta dura dall'esito incerto fino all'ultimo. 
Poi, la ricostruzione di un rapporto che deve rinascere dalle macerie e tutta la fatica e l'impegno per farcela, o per lo meno per tentare.
Perché non si vuole lasciar andar via una cosa così bella, perché è un peccato.
E quando il sonno ci prende abbracciati io sono in pace con l'universo intero e so che è lo stesso per lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proprio per il fatto che conosco la tua apertura mentale a volte mi chiedo perchè nel suo caso non vai oltre a questa facciata di *grettezza e stronzaggine*, fermo restando che è nel tuo pieno diritto fermartici
> 
> ribadisco che certe uscite non sono scusabili come non lo erano quelle di qualche ex frequentatore di questo forum
> 
> ma nel complesso, in alcuni frangenti, apprezzo il suo esternare verità avvertite come scomode dai più


Parbleu, appaio così gretto e vieppiù stronzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parbleu, appaio così gretto e vieppiù stronzo?


più stronzo che gretto, secondo me:mrgreen: :mrgreen: ma non ti montare la testa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, potendo scegliere.
> Ma capita nella vita che ci si trovi di fronte ad un problema che pensavamo di non dover affrontare mai neanche da lontano.
> Ecco allora che si apre uno scenario inaspettato e nuovo insieme a tormento e dolore. E ci si ritrova ad un bivio da cui partono strade diverse dai destini diversi.
> Ecco che arriva il momento della scelta, di quella decisione da cui dipenderà in gran parte il resto della vita, e per scegliere si pesa tutto su quella bilancia simbolica, niente deve essere trascurato, non ci si può permettere.
> ...


Tutto molto bello, ma da qui a pagargli le puttane ce ne corre, amica svampita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In me?


no, in Chiara


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perdonami Diletta. Ma l'unica che non ha chiaro l'intero panorama sei tu. Perchè ci sono donne e uomini qui che hanno scambiato quella convenienza con la solitudine, il dolore, le difficoltà di affrontare di nuovo la vita da soli. Si sono fatti i loro conti, e hanno deciso cosa potevano e non potevano sopportare, loro, in prima persona, nonostante qualunque scelta fosse dolorosa. E tu, proclamando le tue convinzioni come fossero le ricette dei biscotti, proclamando regole che valgono specie intere e sminuendo la gravità di quegli stessi atti che per altri sono costati scelte dolorosissime, offendi la sensibilità di quelle persone. Ogni volta che dici che l'uomo è cacciatore e che è normale che faccia turismo sessuale, che si accompagni a prostitute in compagnia di amici, in situazioni simili a riti tribali che avevano forse un senso quando ancora lo stupro era considerato un onore per la donna, offendi tutte le donne che sgomente hanno scoperto che il marito non era l'uomo che conoscevano e nonostante il dolore lancinante che provavano hanno fatto una scelta conseguente. Questo ti dovevo dire, poi tu vivi la tua vita come meglio ti aggrada. Non sei l'unica a dividere la tua vita con un uomo da più di 20 anni e io so cosa significa chiedersi chi sia o chi sia diventato.


Il verde é mio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più stronzo che gretto, secondo me:mrgreen: :mrgreen: ma non ti montare la testa


Ma dillo che mi ficcheresti quel mezzo metro di lingua in bocca. Dillo, DILLO UNA BUONA VOLTA. Oh.

P.S:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, potendo scegliere.
> Ma capita nella vita che ci si trovi di fronte ad un problema che pensavamo di non dover affrontare mai neanche da lontano.
> Ecco allora che si apre uno scenario inaspettato e nuovo insieme a tormento e dolore. E ci si ritrova ad un bivio da cui partono strade diverse dai destini diversi.
> Ecco che arriva il momento della scelta, di quella decisione da cui dipenderà in gran parte il resto della vita, e per scegliere si pesa tutto su quella bilancia simbolica, niente deve essere trascurato, non ci si può permettere.
> ...


Hanno condiviso la tua posizione per secoli e anche coppie famose.
Del resto probabilmente avete una visione della vita simile se lui può (pensare o fare non cambia) andare a puttane e tu pensare che "sono solo troiette".
Il diminutivo mi fa pensare che debbano essere "da poco" o "giovani".
Voi quanti anni avete?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma Javert non lo credeva no?
> E se ascolti i discorsi di Scalzone, Faranda, Curcio, la Barbara ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Loro si ritengono tutte persone per bene...no?
> ...


non toccarmi Oreste. Non farlo mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dillo che mi ficcheresti quel mezzo metro di lingua in bocca. Dillo, DILLO UNA BUONA VOLTA. Oh.
> 
> P.S:


Certo. Quando ti guardo, soprattutto ora, è un imperativo al quale non riesco a sottrarmi:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parbleu, appaio così gretto e vieppiù stronzo?


a me no
ti dirò che molte volte mi precedi nel contenuto degli interventi e nell'espressione mi censuro o ti somiglierei troppo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. Quando ti guardo, soprattutto ora, è un imperativo al quale non riesco a sottrarmi:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tu devi fare come Simy, devi vedere oltre. Dopotutto sono pur sempre un angelo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parbleu, appaio così gretto e vieppiù stronzo?


stronzo sicuro, gretto a me no. Toni eccessivi, sì. Ah, io in genere non ho niente contro gli stronzi, se dicono cose che mi interessano o che mi fanno pensare. Non ci devo andare a cogliere fiori...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu devi fare come Simy, devi vedere oltre. Dopotutto sono pur sempre un angelo.


Ma io te l'ho sempre detto, che ti piace dipingerti così... o no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io te l'ho sempre detto, che ti piace dipingerti così... o no?


e certo che gli piace, gli piace moltissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me no
> ti dirò che molte volte mi precedi nel contenuto degli interventi e nell'espressione mi censuro o ti somiglierei troppo


E che male ci sarebbe? Tsk.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> stronzo sicuro, gretto a me no. Toni eccessivi, sì. Ah, io in genere non ho niente contro gli stronzi, se dicono cose che mi interessano o che mi fanno pensare. Non ci devo andare a cogliere fiori...


Infatti meglio la rucoletta selvatica.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io te l'ho sempre detto, che ti piace dipingerti così... o no?


Certo. Solo che no. Tira fuori sta lingua, avanti.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho provato.
> Ma mi è impossibile seguirti.


Più che altro è molto pericoloso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Un'insidia dietro l'altra
Perchè il conte è molto subdolo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo. Solo che no. Tira fuori sta lingua, avanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6294


Sempre detto io che sei una bella topona.


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perdonami Diletta. Ma l'unica che non ha chiaro l'intero panorama sei tu. Perchè ci sono *donne e uomini qui che hanno scambiato quella convenienza con la solitudine, il dolore, le difficoltà di affrontare di nuovo la vita da soli.* *Si sono fatti i loro conti, e hanno deciso cosa potevano e non potevano sopportare, loro, in prima persona, nonostante qualunque scelta fosse dolorosa.* E tu, proclamando le tue convinzioni come fossero le ricette dei biscotti, proclamando regole che valgono specie intere e sminuendo la gravità di quegli stessi atti che per altri sono costati scelte dolorosissime, offendi la sensibilità di quelle persone. Ogni volta che dici che l'uomo è cacciatore e che è normale che faccia turismo sessuale, che si accompagni a prostitute in compagnia di amici, in situazioni simili a riti tribali che avevano forse un senso quando ancora lo stupro era considerato un onore per la donna, offendi tutte le donne che sgomente hanno scoperto che il marito non era l'uomo che conoscevano e nonostante il dolore lancinante che provavano hanno fatto una scelta conseguente. Questo ti dovevo dire, poi tu vivi la tua vita come meglio ti aggrada. Non sei l'unica a dividere la tua vita con un uomo da più di 20 anni e io so cosa significa chiedersi chi sia o chi sia diventato.



Sul rosso:
quella "convenienza" di cui parli è amore insieme a maturità e senso di responsabilità (questo per me).
Quelli che l'hanno scambiata con ciò di cui parli spero che l'abbiano fatto a ragion veduta, cioè in piena consapevolezza.

Sul neretto:
giustissimo: si sono fatti i loro conti decidendo cosa potevano sopportare.
Anch'io ho fatto uguale, mi sembra più che ovvio che si debba agire così.

Non capisco quindi perché offenderei la sensibilità di questi e perché offenderei le donne che, dopo aver scoperto che il marito non era quello che pensavano, gran brutto colpo essendoci passata anch'io, hanno deciso diversamente.
Ognuno faccia la propria scelta in base al suo animo, al suo cuore, alla sua mentalità, alla sua forza interiore, al suo vissuto... 
A me non sembra di fare proclami, dico la mia come tutti gli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma del resto Conte, mica tutti possiamo suonare l'organo, nè ti ho mai letto asserire che sia mandatorio per tutti. Ognuno ha la sua visione della vita, ed ogni visione è rispettabile, ma non deve essere nè condivisibile, nè proposta come regola generale, men che meno per autoconvincersi che sia quella GIUSTA.


1) Ho sempre detto che è sbagliato generalizzare. Dopo che l'ho capito.
2) Ho sempre detto che è sbagliato assumere i punti di vista altrui a verità universali perchè si casca nell'ideologia.
3) Ho sempre detto, dopo la lettura di quel testo di Boudon l'arte di persuadere sè stessi, che ogni essere umano ha buone ragioni per credere a idee false.
4) Popper insegna che ogni teoria è quanto mai vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificarla.

Infine io intendo dire che Diletta ha compiuto una scelta che va bene per lei.
E se la giustifica come meglio le pare.

Del resto, guardami negli occhi, anche tu sei ancora assieme a tuo marito, e non sappiamo fin quando, perchè per ora hai scelto così...

O vuoi farmi credere che sei vittima di un ricatto eh?

Se tu mi dici...sto ancora con lui...perchè tutto sommato io gli voglio bene...ti dico...
Fai bene!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, in Chiara


Mah mai letto sarcasmo in lei...
Ma qualche sferzata 
da frusta letteraria

in fondo
lei è la contessa Matraini no?

Naaaaaaaa...
Sarcasmo no...

Ma va anche detto
che io non leggo con mente di femmina...eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul rosso:
> quella "convenienza" di cui parli è amore insieme a maturità e senso di responsabilità (questo per me).
> Quelli che l'hanno scambiata con ciò di cui parli spero che l'abbiano fatto a ragion veduta, cioè in piena consapevolezza.
> 
> ...


Te l'abbiamo detto in ogni salsa. Smettila di parlare degli uomini, parla solo di tuo marito. Il mio, per quanto stronzo possa essere stato, dalla descrizione dei comportamenti che tu dici valere per tutti, si sentirebbe oltremodo offeso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non toccarmi Oreste. Non farlo mai.


Perchè di grazia?
Glielo spieghi tu allora che:
1) La DC è morta
2) C'è stata mani pulite
3) é crollato il muro di Berlino
4) C'è l'euro
5) Tutti i mostri a cui ancora crede
Sono tutti morti, ma con il sacrificio della loro valorosa vita

Hanno prodotto




































Silvio Berlusconi!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (23 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno condiviso la tua posizione per secoli e anche coppie famose.
> Del resto probabilmente avete una visione della vita simile se lui può (pensare o fare non cambia) andare a puttane e tu pensare che "sono solo troiette".
> Il diminutivo mi fa pensare che debbano essere "da poco" o "giovani".
> Voi quanti anni avete?




Il diminutivo lo uso per indicare che sono "da poco".
Io le considero tali, ma fare quello che fanno è una loro scelta che non mi riguarda né mi interessa.
Esprimo semplicemente un giudizio come fanno tutti gli umani, e ho parlato di giudizio, non di condanna, anche perché, ripeto, a me non fanno nulla di male quindi non mi riguardano.
Abbiamo gli anni che già permettono di fare un primo bilancio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Ho sempre detto che è sbagliato generalizzare. Dopo che l'ho capito.
> 2) Ho sempre detto che è sbagliato assumere i punti di vista altrui a verità universali perchè si casca nell'ideologia.
> 3) Ho sempre detto, dopo la lettura di quel testo di Boudon l'arte di persuadere sè stessi, che ogni essere umano ha buone ragioni per credere a idee false.
> 4) Popper insegna che ogni teoria è quanto mai vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificarla.
> ...


Io non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, perchè non riesco a reagire in modo razionale ad un ricatto. Mi si chiude la vena. Io adesso sto con un uomo che bacia dove cammino e non potrebbe fare nulla di più di quello che sta facendo per dimostrarmi il suo amore, ma sto con lui senza più fidarmene e senza progettare un futuro con lui.
Senza neppure disprezzarlo, anzi apprezzandolo moltissimo, perchè è tornato ad essere l'uomo che ho scelto come padre dei miei figli. Abbiamo appunto due figli che hanno bisogno di entrambi ed ai quali vogliamo dare il massimo. Le stesse cose che ho scritto qui le ho dette a lui. Purtroppo a  me si è rotto dentro qualcosa, non si tratta nè di calcolo nè di orgoglio e se non fosse per i ragazzi sarei già andata via.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, perchè non riesco a reagire in modo razionale ad un ricatto. Mi si chiude la vena. Io adesso sto con un uomo che bacia dove cammino e non potrebbe fare nulla di più di quello che sta facendo per dimostrarmi il suo amore, ma sto con lui senza più fidarmene e senza progettare un futuro con lui.
> Senza neppure disprezzarlo, anzi apprezzandolo moltissimo, perchè è tornato ad essere l'uomo che ho scelto come padre dei miei figli. Abbiamo appunto due figli che hanno bisogno di entrambi ed ai quali vogliamo dare il massimo. Le stesse cose che ho scritto qui le ho dette a lui. Purtroppo a  me si è rotto dentro qualcosa, non si tratta nè di calcolo nè di orgoglio e se non fosse per i ragazzi sarei già andata via.


Capisco
Per lo meno ci tento.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te l'abbiamo detto in ogni salsa. Smettila di parlare degli uomini, parla solo di tuo marito. Il mio, per quanto stronzo possa essere stato, dalla descrizione dei comportamenti che tu dici valere per tutti,* si sentirebbe oltremodo offeso*.




...sì sì, me lo posso immaginare!!

Scusa, ma non ho resistito a cotanta ingenuità da parte tua.
Ma allora non hai ancora capito come sono fatti gli uomini? Sono dei mentecatti superficialoni e mi fermo qui perché stasera ho il cuore buono.
La fregatura è che non possiamo fare a meno di loro, perché sono anche irresistibili e amabili.
Degli amabili mascalzoni!!
E' Dio che ha reso possibile che ci unissimo: due generi così diversi che sono attratti l'uno dall'altra pur non avendo niente in comune. 
E a noi donne è stato affidato un compito importante: tenere viva l'unione per mezzo dell'amore e insegnando molto loro con la nostra sensibilità che loro non possiedono.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu devi fare come Simy, devi vedere oltre. Dopotutto sono pur sempre un angelo.




...e lo vedo dalla foto come sei un angelo!

A proposito, è un po' che te lo volevo dire: da quello che scrivi mi sembri proprio un repressone.
Hai una voglia che trasuda dal monitor...!!
Possibile che stai messo così male?


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> lothar il tuo nuovo micione malefico è bellissimo :up:



a differenza dell'avatar di Joey.

Mi fa venire in mente le melanzane


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sì sì, me lo posso immaginare!!
> 
> Scusa, ma non ho resistito a cotanta ingenuità da parte tua.
> Ma allora non hai ancora capito come sono fatti gli uomini? Sono dei mentecatti superficialoni e mi fermo qui perché stasera ho il cuore buono.
> ...


sì, va bene Diletta, continua a recitarti il mantra ed a svilire gli altri per consolare tè stessa. Perchè è questo quello che stai facendo.Sei arrogante ed offensiva, in egual misura verso uomini e donne, per difendere quelle quattro banalità che hai posto a baluardo della tua serenità. E sull'ingenuità degli altri, parlando per frasi fatte e luoghi comuni, non sentirti tanto sicura. Un'ultima cosa: se imbocchi l'autostrada e vedi che tutti ti stanno venendo contro, un piccolo dubbio di averla imboccata contromano conceditelo. Perchè io ti auguro ogni bene... ma nel malaugurato caso che tu ti sbagli, stai andando incontro ad un bel tir. Ave atque vale.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo più ad una cosa così, che se uno mi sa prendere alla fine sono un coccolone:




no. quella troia di hello kitty no.
Per favore.
C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

ops. la smetto. Siete nei discorsi seri.

Scusate


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il diminutivo lo uso per indicare che sono "da poco".
> Io le considero tali, ma fare quello che fanno è una loro scelta che non mi riguarda né mi interessa.
> Esprimo semplicemente un giudizio come fanno tutti gli umani, e ho parlato di giudizio, non di condanna, anche perché, ripeto, a me non fanno nulla di male quindi non mi riguardano.
> Abbiamo gli anni che già permettono di fare un primo bilancio.


E chi si accompagna a donne da poco com'è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi si accompagna a donne da poco com'è?


un cacciatore superficialone. Che domande.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, va bene Diletta, continua a recitarti il mantra ed a svilire gli altri per consolare tè stessa. Perchè è questo quello che stai facendo.Sei arrogante ed offensiva, in egual misura verso uomini e donne, per difendere quelle quattro banalità che hai posto a baluardo della tua serenità. E sull'ingenuità degli altri, parlando per frasi fatte e luoghi comuni, non sentirti tanto sicura. Un'ultima cosa: se imbocchi l'autostrada e vedi che tutti ti stanno venendo contro, un piccolo dubbio di averla imboccata contromano conceditelo. Perchè io ti auguro ogni bene... ma nel malaugurato caso che tu ti sbagli, stai andando incontro ad un bel tir. Ave atque vale.


Non è la sola a dire "sono tutti così" per sentirsi in compagnia. Ma trova scarsa compagnia anche qui.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un cacciatore superficialone. Che domande.


O uno che si accontenta no?
Le cosidette donne da poco

Sono

poco impegnative

ma sono ottime per staccare la spina per due ore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è la sola a dire "sono tutti così" per sentirsi in compagnia. Ma trova scarsa compagnia anche qui.


Perchè qui tendiamo a non esagerare, nel raccontarcela. Perchè non ha molto senso, date le circostanze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O uno che si accontenta no?
> Le cosidette donne da poco
> 
> Sono
> ...


No. Le chiami puttane, mi sta bene. Poi prostitute troie meretrici bagasce peripatetiche pure. Ma non esiste un essere umano donna che sia una donna da poco. E questa, per chi è cattolico, è anche una bestemmia.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sì sì, me lo posso immaginare!!
> 
> Scusa, ma non ho resistito a cotanta ingenuità da parte tua.
> Ma allora non hai ancora capito come sono fatti gli uomini? Sono dei mentecatti superficialoni e mi fermo qui perché stasera ho il cuore buono.
> ...



...è ironico vero?
















vero?


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6294



Sbri......ahahahahahahah
:rotfl:
oddio che teneroooooo


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Le chiami puttane, mi sta bene. Poi prostitute troie meretrici bagasce peripatetiche pure. Ma non esiste un essere umano donna che sia una donna da poco. E questa, per chi è cattolico, è anche una bestemmia.


Mah...
Nellla mia vita ho incontrato molte donne che consideravano sè stesse una roba da poco...
e non so che farci....

se non che...

della considerazione altrui

IO

me ne sbatto altamente i coglioni...

Perchè troppo ho sofferto nel dipendere da essa...

E quindi ho tratto le mie conclusioni...

Poi proprio stasera parlavo con una persona delle donne fondamentali per un uomo...

Vediamole:
La prima lei, la mamma
Poi abbiamo che so la sorella
Abbiamo anche la maestra, io so che a sei anni ero innamorato perso della mia maestra e obbligavo mia madre a farsi le unghie rosse come la maestra.

Poi abbiamo i vari amori
E infine la moglie.

Sono dell'opinione che la moglie diventa unica ai nostri occhi, quando lei diviene la madre dei nostri figli.

Tutte le altre sono relative, ma funzionali a.

Mi pare poi logico che una moglie non possa vedere di buon occhio coloro che le insidiano il marito no?

Cosa dite voi?
Le facocere....
Ecc...ecc..ecc...

Ma spesso vi sfugge che magari anche le facocere sono allora volta mogli e madri...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E quel qualcosa che si è rotto è il fatto che tuo marito ha provato sentimenti e altro anche verso un'altra donna che non eri tu.

E mi spiace, io non so come siano gli altri uomini, e non me ne frega un casso....
Io so solo che i miei sentimenti
sono unici e diversi 
per ciascuna persona....

E quelli che ho provato per x, non saranno mai paragonabili a quelli che ho provato per y...

Ma essendo un uomo subolo e dalle mille faccie mi rendo conto che sono comunque sempre apparso in sembianze diverse a ciascuna donna...

E che nessuna mai 
ha visto la globalità dell'individuo

Non so se sono da poco o da tanto
a me pare di essere un umo molto ingombrante...

Il problema è sempre questo:
Pensiamo che nostro marito o nostra moglie siano persone uniche, speciali, meravigliose 

e non ci rendiamo conto che NOI facciamo vivere o meno quell'unicità, quella specialità, quella meravigliosità...

Per me, non si può leggere qui, ah ma tu hai sposato un animale...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E a me ha aiutato tanto, dato che sono stato, per il passato un giudice spietato, senza clemenza, molto simile a quello dipinto da Bergman nel posto delle fragole...un uomo, ricordiamoci, dal cuore blindato...

Ecco a me ha aiutato tanto
quella donna che mi ha detto...
Mi pare Emmanuelle Arsan
che mi disse pinciolicchio renditi conto 
che nessuno è santo, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella e tanto meno tua moglie.

Ma non posso fare niente, niente, niente
per evitare che mia madre, o mia sorella, o mia moglie
si sentano per loro stesse delle sante.

E' una cosa tra loro e loro....

So solo che non sta a me misurare le persone.

E non mi pare di averlo mai fatto qui dentro.


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Le chiami puttane, mi sta bene. Poi prostitute troie meretrici bagasce peripatetiche pure. Ma non esiste un essere umano donna che sia una donna da poco. E questa, per chi è cattolico, è anche una bestemmia.


  A dire il vero....la mia ex Serena è una donbna da poco, anzi correggo, una donna da nulla, un essere che non ha senso di esistere in quanto di una pochezza che neppure un verme potrebbe avere.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo scrivi oscù....
> Se vuoi, posso fare di meglio, da non farti dormire stanotte, basta dirmelo!


Tranquilla ,riesco a dormire nonostante tutte le nefandezze che riesci a scrivere....!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> proprio per il fatto che conosco la tua apertura mentale a volte mi chiedo perchè nel suo caso non vai oltre a questa facciata di grettezza e stronzaggine, fermo restando che è nel tuo pieno diritto fermartici
> 
> ribadisco che certe uscite non sono scusabili come non lo erano quelle di qualche ex frequentatore di questo forum
> 
> ma nel complesso, in alcuni frangenti, apprezzo il suo esternare verità avvertite come scomode dai più


eccome se vado oltre ,ma a volte mi va di soffermarmi chiedendomi perché dovrei sentirmi appellare in certi modi tanto volgari.
non capisco che c'entri l'ex (al quale per altro ho sempre esternato la mia disaprovazione ogni volta che ha esagerato)-
se a te piace prendo atto del fatto che siamo ancora più differenti di quello che ho sempre saputo


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome se vado oltre ,ma a volte mi va di soffermarmi chiedendomi *perché dovrei sentirmi appellare in certi modi tanto volgari.
> *non capisco che c'entri l'ex (al quale per altro ho sempre esternato la mia disaprovazione ogni volta che ha esagerato)-
> se a te piace prendo atto del fatto che siamo ancora più differenti di quello che ho sempre saputo


Tipo vecchia chiappona imputridita?


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono convintissima di tutto, Conte
> in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, il suo scopo è quello di preservare il matrimonio, non il marito
> il marito deve fare il suo lavoro, o la spada di damocle cala inesorabilmente
> 
> *che mi si voglia far passare tutto ciò per un matrimonio pieno d'amore..... la vedo un pò dura*


*

*se a lei non da relamente fastidio, se lei è relamente convinta di questo può darsi....ma se per le è un sacrificio, se lei ingoia il boccone perchè non può fare altrimenti fingendo assoluto consenso...in questa coppia vedo un solo beneficiario.
ma questo può saperlo solo lei.



che poi mi chiedo e continuo a chiedermi....
ma siamo sicuri che questo marito sia un donnaiolo, oppure è lei che lo crede ...magari quella è stata una sbandata, una deviazione temporanea di rotta....che potrebbe capitare anche se lei offrisse lui tutte le donne del mondo su un piatto d'argento....
perchè tutto è partito da li...

diletta non esiste un antidoto...non esiste un sistema per far scorrere le cose bene...per essere sempre felici e contenti...
quindi cito la canzone ricordata da minerva...
finchè la barca va lasciala andare....e tu non remare...

tuo marito può amarti e restare accanto a te anche senza rtutto questo...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Oh mamma*

Oh mamma quanto la stiamo facendo lunga!E che sarà mai qualche trombata con qualche troietta a pagamento,o a gratis,ma infondo cosa c'entra con l'amore?Poi la notte si addormentano e sono felici,lui con le palle martoriate e sgonfie,diletta felicissima dell'onestà intellettuale di un marito così' virtuoso!Come chiosa finale hanno anche la benedizione del Conte.... cosa non da poco,quindi faccio i miei auguri di tanta gioia a questa coppia così affiatata e gioiosa!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore? 


Mah!! 

Ed ha anche scritto tanto Diletta... scrivendo questo è il mio percorso di vita, al momento.

Sia chiaro che non condivido alcune cose che ha scritto Diletta, non condivido soltanto i modi e le maniere in cui è stata commentata. 

Solo Sbri che ultimamente e giustamente ha un po perso le staffe ha cercato il vero dialogo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> *
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


?_?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O uno che si accontenta no?
> Le cosidette donne da poco
> 
> Sono
> ...


ne sei proprio convinto?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> 
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


Buon giorno claudio!Vada per la coppia aperta...però non parliamo di amore,così' è accettabile!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> 
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


nemmeno io l'ho aggredita...non si stanno discutendo le sue scelte...assolutamente...
l'unica cosa che ci si chiede(non conoscendola certo)che la sua sia solo una manovra per evitare che altre cose spiacevoli accadono...
può fare felice il marito come vuole....ma lo deve volere a prescindere da quel che è accaduto...
mi spiego meglio...
se suo marito non lavesse tradita...avrebbe parlato con lui di quetse cose?

non lasciamo che un evento ci stravolga e cambi le cose...perchè ripeto le cose possono andare comunque bene senza esperimenti...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno claudio!Vada per la coppia aperta...però non parliamo di amore,così' è accettabile!:up:



Si così è accettabile, per me.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno claudio!*Vada per la coppia aperta*...però non parliamo di amore,così' è accettabile!:up:


Ma la coppia aperta è aperta per entrambi i coniugi, Oscuro. Non diciamo minchiate.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la coppia aperta è aperta per entrambi i coniugi, Oscuro. Non diciamo minchiate.


Mi sembra chiaro!Insomma si ingroppassero chi gli pare,albanesi,magrebini,cavalli,basta che non mi si parli di amore!Ho un concetto alto dell' amore e confonderlo con queste PORCHERIE mi procura un alto tasso di nocumento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome se vado oltre ,ma a volte mi va di soffermarmi chiedendomi perché dovrei sentirmi appellare in certi modi tanto volgari.
> non capisco che c'entri l'ex (al quale per altro ho sempre esternato la mia disapprovazione ogni volta che ha esagerato)-
> *se a te piace* prendo atto del fatto che siamo ancora più differenti di quello che ho sempre saputo




first:
sono la prima a pensare, e l'ho detto, che è stato ed è maleducato ad appellarti in certi modi e a fare certe uscite
non è che mi piace, quando fa così
mi sembra che sia perspicace nel cogliere l'essenza delle situazioni raccontate, in molti casi

ma questo non lo giustifica nei modi, assolutamente
però è evidente che è la sua cifra e non me la prenderei più di tanto
nei vostri scambi di battute mi sembra più che altro un adolescente che si ribella alla madre

secondly:
l'ex c'entra solo per un motivo
che se vai a rileggere quel 3d, le sue minacce nei miei confronti sono passate in secondo piano rispetto alle _parolacce_ di JB e questo, francamente, mi è rimasto un pò sui coglioni


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra chiaro!Insomma si ingroppassero chi gli pare,albanesi,magrebini,cavalli,basta che non mi si parli di amore!Ho un concetto alto dell' amore e confonderlo con queste PORCHERIE mi procura un alto tasso di nocumento.


Si, ma cos' NON E' UNA COPPIA APERTA. Se il marito di sta fessa va a puttane e lei invece non ci va, non solo perchè non vuole, ma perchè il marito se lo sapesse farebbe peste e corna, NON E' APERTA PER UN CAZZO NIENTE.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> 
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


ne sei proprio sicuro?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nemmeno io l'ho aggredita...non si stanno discutendo le sue scelte...assolutamente...
> l'unica cosa che ci si chiede(non conoscendola certo)che la sua sia solo una manovra per evitare che altre cose spiacevoli accadono...
> può fare felice il marito come vuole....ma lo deve volere a prescindere da quel che è accaduto...
> mi spiego meglio...
> ...


Annuccia, cerchiamo di avere rispetto per le scelte di Diletta, e cerchiamo per come fa sbri e per come fai tu di dialogare. Altrimenti io o Diletta o chi per lei potrebbe stancarsi e cominciare a rinfacciare quello che si ha in questo forum, quello che si sa degli utenti di questo forum, troppi hanno alzato la testa! troppi hanno esclamato! con dietro le spalle situazioni altrettanto spiacevoli come e peggio di quella di Diletta. 

Stimo Diletta per la sua capacità di difendersi, anche se sono sicuro che per certe espressioni scritte si mangerebbe le mani, ma capita spesso di scrivere perchè magari ti fanno partire l'embolo, e non capita comunque spesso di leggere realtà, ed in questo caso di Diletta, che scrive quando potrebbe non farlo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ?_?



^ ^ -.-


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> first:
> sono la prima a pensare, e l'ho detto, che è stato ed è maleducato ad appellarti in certi modi e a fare certe uscite
> non è che mi piace, quando fa così
> mi sembra che sia perspicace nel cogliere l'essenza delle situazioni raccontate, in molti casi
> ...


Ahahahahahhahahahahahhah! Gesù. (ops)


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ne sei proprio sicuro?



Come faccio ad esserlo? Tu invece ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

però, scusate.c'è gente qui che tradisce e a casa fa finta di nulla affermando che questo per loro sia normale ed equilibrato per la coppia....hanno forse da insegnare qualcosa?

se diletta non allarga il discorso agli altri ha diritto esattamente allo stesso rispetto che si da alle idee di tutti .penso anch'io che ci sia una parte delirante ma fa parte di una logica rassicurante che a lei in questo momento serve.
non credo neanche che in questo bailamme di insulti lei possa capire chi cerca di spiegarle giusti concetti


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma cos' NON E' UNA COPPIA APERTA. Se il marito di sta fessa va a puttane e lei invece non ci va, non solo perchè non vuole, ma perchè il marito se lo sapesse farebbe peste e corna, NON E' APERTA PER UN CAZZO NIENTE.


D'accordo,la questione è un'altra:i furbi esistono perchè ci sono i fessi..il resto son parole al vento e orgoglio al vento...!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la coppia aperta è aperta per entrambi i coniugi, Oscuro. Non diciamo minchiate.



Vai a ritroso e leggi bene, Diletta anche di questo parlava, il marito può avere delle avventure, ed anche Diletta può averle.

Soltanto vorrei dire una cosa  Diletta, quando hai dato questa risposta, hai aggiunto altro, e si notava ( credo) un po di rabbia di acredine, era perchè tu pensi che tuo marito non accetti una tua avventura, o perchè c'è rabbia?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> 
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


Il problema è che tu sei l'unico che pensa che Diletta stia parlando di una coppia aperta


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, scusate.c'è gente qui che tradisce e a casa fa finta di nulla affermando che questo per loro sia normale ed equilibrato per la coppia....hanno forse da insegnare qualcosa?
> 
> se diletta non allarga il discorso agli altri ha diritto esattamente allo stesso rispetto che si da alle idee di tutti .penso anch'io che ci sia una parte delirante ma fa parte di una logica rassicurante che a lei in questo momento serve.
> non credo neanche che in questo bailamme di insulti lei possa capire chi cerca di spiegarle giusti concetti



:up: E' questo che cerco di far capire, ed è per questo che ho citato i modi e le manire di dialogo che hanno soltanto Annuccia e S:up:bri, gli altri sembrano tutti degli angeli.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *però, scusate.c'è gente qui che tradisce e a casa fa finta di nulla affermando che questo per loro sia normale ed equilibrato per la coppia....hanno forse da insegnare qualcosa?
> *
> se diletta non allarga il discorso agli altri ha diritto esattamente allo stesso rispetto che si da alle idee di tutti .penso anch'io che ci sia una parte delirante ma fa parte di una logica rassicurante che a lei in questo momento serve.
> non credo neanche che in questo bailamme di insulti lei possa capire chi cerca di spiegarle giusti concetti


Chi lo dice, scusa? Senza contare che il problema non è il bailamme ma Diletta stessa, mi pare evidente.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu sei l'unico che pensa che Diletta stia parlando di una coppia aperta


Io ho percepito e letto questo, magari mi sbaglio eh, ma potrebbe essere Diletta a risponderci.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia, cerchiamo di avere rispetto per le scelte di Diletta, e cerchiamo per come fa sbri e per come fai tu di dialogare. Altrimenti io o Diletta o chi per lei potrebbe stancarsi e cominciare a rinfacciare quello che si ha in questo forum, quello che si sa degli utenti di questo forum, troppi hanno alzato la testa! troppi hanno esclamato! con dietro le spalle situazioni altrettanto spiacevoli come e peggio di quella di Diletta.
> 
> Stimo Diletta per la sua capacità di difendersi, anche se sono sicuro che per certe espressioni scritte si mangerebbe le mani, ma capita spesso di scrivere perchè magari ti fanno partire l'embolo, e non capita comunque spesso di leggere realtà, ed in questo caso di Diletta, che scrive quando potrebbe non farlo.


Ultimo quello che non è chiaro a te e a qualcun altro cui dentro è che tutte noi siamo "affezionati" a Diletta e quel che diciamo lo diciamo solo per il suo bene
Nessuna critica.
che poi certi toni sono forti non lo metto in dubbio ma magari possono comunque servire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia, cerchiamo di avere rispetto per le scelte di Diletta, e cerchiamo per come fa sbri e per come fai tu di dialogare. Altrimenti io o Diletta o chi per lei potrebbe stancarsi e *cominciare a rinfacciare quello che si ha in questo forum, quello che si sa degli utenti di questo forum*, troppi hanno alzato la testa! troppi hanno esclamato! con dietro le spalle situazioni altrettanto spiacevoli come e peggio di quella di Diletta.
> 
> Stimo Diletta per la sua capacità di difendersi, anche se sono sicuro che per certe espressioni scritte si mangerebbe le mani, ma capita spesso di scrivere perchè magari ti fanno partire l'embolo, e non capita comunque spesso di leggere realtà, ed in questo caso di Diletta, che scrive quando potrebbe non farlo.



pessima uscita


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu sei l'unico che pensa che Diletta stia parlando di una coppia aperta


Che è un modo molto gentile per dire che non ha capito l'oggetto del discorso. Io non sono così gentile. Non sempre, perlomeno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo quello che non è chiaro a te e a qualcun altro cui dentro è che tutte noi siamo "affezionati" a Diletta e quel che diciamo lo diciamo solo per il suo bene
> Nessuna critica.
> che poi certi toni sono forti non lo metto in dubbio ma magari possono comunque servire.



quoto dalla prima all'ultima parola, mi hai preceduto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo quello che non è chiaro a te e a qualcun altro cui dentro è che tutte noi siamo "affezionati" a Diletta e quel che diciamo lo diciamo solo per il suo bene
> Nessuna critica.
> che poi certi toni sono forti non lo metto in dubbio ma magari possono comunque servire.


Bene.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> pessima uscita



E' vero, ma vai a ritroso e leggi i modi e le maniere che hanno adottato per rispondergli. Andavano tra lo sfottimento e le parole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come faccio ad esserlo? Tu invece ?



io ne sono strasicura
sono sicura di avere cercato di dialogare con diletta e anche di aver capito qualcosa di più dopo questo ultimo scambio con lei


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo quello che non è chiaro a te e a qualcun altro cui dentro è che tutte noi siamo "affezionati" a Diletta e *quel che diciamo lo diciamo solo per il suo bene
> *Nessuna critica.
> che poi certi toni sono forti non lo metto in dubbio ma magari possono comunque servire.


Io no, oh. Per me è solo gusto del caos.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, scusate.c'è gente qui che tradisce e a casa fa finta di nulla affermando che questo per loro sia normale ed equilibrato per la coppia....hanno forse da insegnare qualcosa?
> 
> se diletta non allarga il discorso agli altri ha diritto esattamente allo stesso rispetto che si da alle idee di tutti .penso anch'io che ci sia una parte delirante ma fa parte di una logica rassicurante che a lei in questo momento serve.
> non credo neanche che in questo bailamme di insulti lei possa capire chi cerca di spiegarle giusti concetti


Scusa ma io questo volerle insegnare qualcosa proprio non lo leggo
Occhiverdi è entrato qui dicendo che ha una coinquilina. Ognuno fa il cavolo che vuole ma a loro sta bene così. 
Il Conte sono anni che dice la stessa cosa.
Io stessa non ho un matrimonio che possa ritenersi tale
Ma porca di quella vacca nessuno di noi tre parla di amore della vita, nessuno di noi dice tutti fanno così, gli uomini sono così. che le coppie sono così.

Guarda che qui l'unica che sta cercando di far passare il suo vivere la coppia come se avesse scoperto la ricetta della felicità è lei non noi

Se poi arrivi a dire che il turismo sessuale è un gioco innocente perchè quelle sono zoccole e quindi oggetti da usare, scusa ma proprio non ci sto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vai a ritroso e leggi bene, Diletta anche di questo parlava, il marito può avere delle avventure, *ed anche Diletta può averle*.
> 
> Soltanto vorrei dire una cosa Diletta, quando hai dato questa risposta, hai aggiunto altro, e si notava ( credo) un po di rabbia di acredine, era perchè tu pensi che tuo marito non accetti una tua avventura, o perchè c'è rabbia?


Si certo come no
Peccato che il marito sa benissimo che lei è così innamorata che l'idea manco le passa per la testa


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi lo dice, scusa? Senza contare che il problema non è il bailamme ma Diletta stessa, mi pare evidente.


e tu, in buona fede vorresti farle capire?
ma fammi il santo piacere.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: E' questo che cerco di far capire, ed è per questo che ho citato i modi e le manire di dialogo che hanno soltanto Annuccia e S:up:bri, gli altri sembrano tutti degli angeli.


Approposito ti ho risposto qualche decina di pagina più  in là.....mi piacerebbe mi rispondessi a tuo volta


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io ne sono strasicura
> sono sicura di avere cercato di dialogare con diletta e anche di aver capito qualcosa di più dopo questo ultimo scambio con lei



Buon per te Chiara


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io no, oh. Per me è solo gusto del caos.


lo so


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo come no
> Peccato che il marito sa benissimo che lei è così innamorata che l'idea manco le passa per la testa



Dovrebbe risponderti lei, farfalla.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero, ma vai a ritroso e leggi i modi e le maniere che hanno adottato per rispondergli. Andavano tra lo sfottimento e le parole.


Aspetta!Io ho un modo discutibile e colorito,spesso esagero, per quello che riguarda le prese per il culo ha cominciato diletta...


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Scusa ma io questo volerle insegnare qualcosa proprio non lo leggo
> *Occhiverdi è entrato qui dicendo che ha una coinquilina. Ognuno fa il cavolo che vuole ma a loro sta bene così.
> Il Conte sono anni che dice la stessa cosa.
> Io stessa non ho un matrimonio che possa ritenersi tale
> ...


infatti non lo penso assolutamente.i tuoi interventi sono costruttivi ;soltanto che a questo punto (secondo me) c'è troppa caciara e troppi addosso per capirsi


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo come no
> Peccato che il marito sa benissimo che lei è così innamorata che l'idea manco le passa per la testa


Certo lei è molto innamorata....spero di non provare mai queste forme di amore molto MALATO!


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buon per te Chiara



ma tu leggi?....

perchè qui si discute non la sua scelta ma la sua idea di uomo...l'uomo. è. così .di. conseguenza .la .donna .deve .fare. così....

all'uomo piace la figa certo.ma non ha questa idea sempre in testa o no?



come se fosse una ricetta miracolosa.

ricette non.ce.ne.stanno.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non lo penso assolutamente.i tuoi interventi sono costruttivi ;soltanto che a questo punto (secondo me) c'è troppa caciara e troppi addosso per capirsi


è vero.


io opterei per cambiare discorso..anche perchè non essendo diletta presente al momento non è giusto continuare.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo lei è molto innamorata....spero di non provare mai queste forme di amore molto MALATO!


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ma tu leggi?....
> 
> perchè qui si discute non la sua scelta ma la sua idea di uomo...l'uomo. è. così .di. conseguenza .la .donna .deve .fare. così....
> 
> ...


In effetti l'idea degli uomini che ha Diletta è molto offensiva....!Il marito ed il Conte forse...,io nella descrizione di Diletta non mi ci trovo proprio!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

quoto





Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero.
> 
> 
> io opterei per cambiare discorso..anche perchè non essendo diletta presente al momento non è giusto continuare.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero.
> 
> 
> io opterei per cambiare discorso..anche perchè non essendo diletta presente al momento non è giusto continuare.


Diletta presente?A me sembra spesso assente....!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti l'idea degli uomini che ha Diletta è molto offensiva....!Il marito ed il Conte forse...,io nella descrizione di Diletta non mi ci trovo proprio!!


Oscuro mi lego le ditina per non fare una battutaccia (che so che apprezzeresti)
Sono una signora:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro mi lego le ditina per non fare una battutaccia (che so che apprezzeresti)
> Sono una signora:mrgreen:


E questo mi addalora!Io da te accetto anche gli insulti!Farfalla,io sono così all'antica che mi eccita pensare che sono l'unico che si scopa la propria donna....son malato anche io?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Io diletta la capisco e in parte condivido il suo pensiero.

Unica cosa che mai farei è andare con una donna che sta con me solo perchè gli sgancio soldi... e non perchè sono avaro... ma solo perchè "lui" manco con i clisteri di viagra si sveglierebbe...

Cattivik


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu, in buona fede vorresti farle capire?
> ma fammi il santo piacere.


No no, in malissima fede. Quando io le scrivo che è un'addormita fessa, motivandole il tutto per filo e per segno, non lo faccio perchè me ne freghi particolarmente di come cazzo vive la sua vita, lo faccio perchè mi diverto a smontarla pezzo pezzo, mica per lei. Tu non ci dormi la notte, immagino, vè? Ma fammelo tu il piacere, dai.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io diletta la capisco e in parte condivido il suo pensiero.
> 
> Unica cosa che mai farei è andare con una donna che sta con me solo perchè gli sgancio soldi... e non perchè sono avaro... ma solo perchè "lui" manco con i clisteri di viagra si sveglierebbe...
> 
> Cattivik



O.T.

ancora aspetto.
sono stata sveglia finoa tardi ad aspettare tutta agghindata e pettinata...
:incazzato:ho dovuto anche dare a mio marito un sonnifero....giusto quella sera che era arzillo....:rotflanticipo l'eventuale battuta di lui..)

che è si ragiona così....


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E questo mi addalora!Io da te accetto anche gli insulti!Farfalla,io sono così all'antica che mi eccita pensare che sono l'unico che si scopa la propria donna....son malato anche io?


Ma stai scherzando? Mica volevo insultarti, ma non era il caso di fare una battuta in questo tread. Rimedio subito  
Sai che condivido appieno il tuo pensiero


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, in malissima fede. Quando io le scrivo che è un'addormita fessa, motivandole il tutto per filo e per segno, non lo faccio perchè me ne freghi particolarmente di come cazzo vive la sua vita, lo faccio perchè mi diverto a smontarla pezzo pezzo, mica per lei. Tu non ci dormi la notte, immagino, vè? Ma fammelo tu il piacere, dai.


Io non mi diverto a smontare nessuno!Mi disturba l'idea di cazzo che ha di noi uomini per giustificare il fatto di essere una senza palle!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> ancora aspetto.
> sono stata sveglia finoa tardi ad aspettare tutta agghindata e pettinata...
> ...


Annù mi hanno dato buca in 3 ieri sera......Lascia stare:blu:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è vero.
> 
> 
> io opterei per cambiare discorso..*anche perchè non essendo diletta presente al momento non è giusto continuare*.



Ma legge dopo, figurati. Mica scappano via sti post dopo che li hai scritti. Che cazzo di ragionamenti.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Approposito ti ho risposto qualche decina di pagina più  in là.....mi piacerebbe mi rispondessi a tuo volta



Se è quello che penso, non ho risposto perchè spesso facciamo discorsi diversi, e spesso leggiamo cose diverse.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi diverto a smontare nessuno!Mi disturba l'idea di cazzo che ha di noi uomini per giustificare il fatto di essere una senza palle!!


Eh, ma io sono Legione, d'altra parte.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta!Io ho un modo discutibile e colorito,spesso esagero, per quello che riguarda le prese per il culo ha cominciato diletta...



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? Mica volevo insultarti, ma non era il caso di fare una battuta in questo tread. Rimedio subito
> Sai che condivido appieno il tuo pensiero


Cmq ricordati:tu puoi tutto!:up:Io da te ,simy,e free,accetto di tutto!Siete le mei tre chiaccherone!Guai a chi vi tocca!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annù mi hanno dato buca in 3 ieri sera......Lascia stare:blu:



te l'ho detto farfy....

purtroppo HO RAGIONE



PURTROPPO....




(i numeri.....da circo....:rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq ricordati:tu puoi tutto!:up:Io da te ,simy,e free,accetto di tutto!Siete le mei tre chiaccherone!Guai a chi vi tocca!:rotfl:



Anche tu puoi tutto:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> ancora aspetto.
> sono stata sveglia finoa tardi ad aspettare tutta agghindata e pettinata...
> ...


:ira:



non lo fare mai più. sai quanto ci tengo.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> ancora aspetto.
> sono stata sveglia finoa tardi ad aspettare tutta agghindata e pettinata...
> ...


Ma cazzo non eri tu...  eppure mi ha detto che si chiamava Annuccia... o forse mi ha detto che era il marito di Annuccia 


 Va bhe c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita.... 

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu puoi tutto:rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> 
> 
> non lo fare mai più. sai quanto ci tengo.



a cosa?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annù mi hanno dato buca in 3 ieri sera......Lascia stare:blu:



Non ti affidi alle persone giuste...

Chi è causa del suo mal...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ma cazzo non eri tu...  eppure mi ha detto che si chiamava Annuccia... o forse mi ha detto che era il marito di Annuccia
> 
> 
> Va bhe c'è sempre una prima volta nella vita....
> ...



minchia..manco na scusa decente....

vabeh....

adesso ho un problema però....


mio marito da quella sera ancora dorme.....


mi devo preoccupare?

avrò esagerato?


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più stronzo che gretto, secondo me:mrgreen: :mrgreen: ma non ti montare la testa





> Massì, più o meno alla fine della fiera lo sono tutte. Fidati. Quando si bagnano al punto di dirti "cazzo sto scolando" a momenti si sono scordate pure come si chiamano.


questo per me è gretto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma tu leggi?....
> 
> perchè qui si discute non la sua scelta ma la sua idea di uomo...l'uomo. è. così .di. conseguenza .la .donna .deve .fare. così....
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivo leggilo bene, ma bene però, perchè mi scoccerebbe che come al solito io scrivo una cosa e poi ne diciamo un'altra.

Secondo te Diletta per certi versi non esagera nello scrivere visto la maniera in cui deve, o difendersi o comunque esternarsi per dare sfogo a qualcosa? 

Secondo me Diletta nonostante alcune cose che lei ha scritto sa benissimo che ci sono uomini che fanno schifo, come ci sono donne che...... 

Anche se vorrei dire una cosa, e la dico perchè conosco i discorsi degli uomini tra uomini, e facciamo proprio schifo! Non tutti sia chiaro, e lo stesso comunque vale per le donne, magari in maniera diversa, forse. 


Comunque sia, non accentando molte frasi che Diletta scrive in merito agli uomini, accetto la sua opinione sperando sia soltanto quello sfogo di una situazione data da un tradimento non suo.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> minchia..manco na scusa decente....
> 
> vabeh....
> 
> ...


Ho esagerato io... l'ho rivoltato come un calzino...

Però anche io dovevo accorgermi che qualcosa non andava quando ho notato i baffi scuri e i capelli biondo platino...


Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu puoi tutto:rotfl:


Finirà che ci credo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo per me è gretto


Quello non è gretto, per la cronaca, ma è VERO. Vita vera. Capisco di essere la sgommata di merda sulle tue mutandone nuove, ma non posso farci niente. Se fossi buono ti direi non leggere, ma tu leggi tutto e ne sono ben felice per la verità.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ho esagerato io... l'ho rivoltato come un calzino...
> 
> Però anche io dovevo accorgermi che qualcosa non andava quando ho notato i baffi scuri e i capelli biondo platino...
> 
> ...



:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello non è gretto, per la cronaca, ma è VERO. Vita vera. Capisco di essere la sgommata di merda sulle tue mutandone nuove, ma non posso farci niente. Se fossi buono ti direi non leggere, ma tu leggi tutto e ne sono ben felice per la verità.


Sgommata di merda su mutande nuove????Che scrittura scurrile.....!Adesso tutti dovranno rivalutare oscuro...:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Suvvia non disperarti... Sicuramente ha imparato qualche giochetto divertente da fare anche con te...  

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che scrivo leggilo bene, ma bene però, perchè mi scoccerebbe che come al solito io scrivo una cosa e poi ne diciamo un'altra.
> 
> Secondo te Diletta per certi versi non esagera nello scrivere visto la maniera in cui deve, o difendersi o comunque esternarsi per dare sfogo a qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Diletta conosce solo uomini sfigari,quelli che devono pagare o adulare per sfilare qualche mutanda...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sgommata di merda su *mutande* nuove????Che scrittura scurrile.....!Adesso tutti dovranno rivalutare oscuro...:rotfl:



Mutandone, per la vecchia chiappona.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

è proprio di questo che non mi capacito.ne sei convinto e c'è pure chi ti ritiene il bimbo che vede il re nudo.
e sei solo un pallone gonfiato.
perché le persone che si esprimono così costruiscono solo decadenza .ormai è tardi, ci stiamo abituando e c'è già chi si esprime come te.
a poco a poco diventeremo tutti volgarissimi zombie:dracula: 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello non è gretto, per la cronaca, ma è VERO. *Vita vera.* Capisco di essere la sgommata di merda sulle tue mutandone nuove, ma non posso farci niente. Se fossi buono ti direi non leggere, ma tu leggi tutto e ne sono ben felice per la verità.


vade retro orrendo spettro


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che scrivo leggilo bene, ma bene però, perchè mi scoccerebbe che come al solito io scrivo una cosa e poi ne diciamo un'altra.
> 
> Secondo te Diletta per certi versi non esagera nello scrivere visto la maniera in cui deve, o difendersi o comunque esternarsi per dare sfogo a qualcosa?
> 
> ...




lei parla così perchè ancora forse l'inferno non lo ha attraversato completamente....

ma questa è solo una mia opinione...


non è queta comunque la via di uscita...

e mo basta....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, in malissima fede. Quando io le scrivo che è un'addormita fessa, motivandole il tutto per filo e per segno, non lo faccio perchè me ne freghi particolarmente di come cazzo vive la sua vita, lo faccio perchè mi diverto a smontarla pezzo pezzo, mica per lei. Tu non ci dormi la notte, immagino, vè? Ma fammelo tu il piacere, dai.



:sorriso::sorriso2:

Si si immagino queste tue esternazioni nella realtà, cioè non esistono! ma qua puoi, ti senti maschio alfa eh. ricordati però che nella vita di tutti i giorni una donna con le parole che tu hai scritto, a meno che non sia priva di istinto, ti da una pedata nella ciolla da farti rimanere più cionco di come sei. 
Sveglia! e ritorna nella realtà, maleducato.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Amico*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mutandone, per la vecchia chiappona.


Jb,ho la sensazione che sbagli,tu confondi la rigidità intellettuale di minerva con altro,la sora minerva è una gran figa sofisticata,fidati di uno che i culi delle donne li sente a fiuto....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio di questo che non mi capacito.ne sei convinto e c'è pure chi ti ritiene il bimbo che vede il re nudo.
> e sei solo un pallone gonfiato.
> perché le persone che si esprimono così costruiscono solo decadenza .ormai è tardi, ci stiamo abituando e c'è già chi si esprime come te.
> a poco a poco diventeremo tutti volgarissimi zombie:dracula:
> vade retro orrendo spettro


Io no!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta conosce solo uomini sfigari,quelli che devono pagare o adulare per sfilare qualche mutanda...!


Ma figurati se io come te non mi senti diverso dalla descrizione che ella da agli  omini, dai oscù stiamo a scrivere quello che nemmeno si dovrebbe. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq ricordati:tu puoi tutto!:up:Io da te ,simy,e free,accetto di tutto!Siete le mei tre chiaccherone!Guai a chi vi tocca!:rotfl:


scIemo!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Suvvia non disperarti... Sicuramente ha imparato qualche giochetto divertente da fare anche con te...
> 
> Cattivik



mio marito non è biuondo.....

non era nemmeno lui(e di questo ne sono felice però....non è che abbia pregiudizi sai...ma esigenze si...)


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se io come te non mi senti diverso dalla descrizione che ella da agli omini, dai oscù stiamo a scrivere quello che nemmeno si dovrebbe. :rotfl:


Ti faccio una confessione:Non sono mai andato con una PUTTANA!Mai pagato,mai!Solo il pensiero mi deprime,la donna con cui vado DEVE AVERE IL GUSTO DEL MIO PISELLO!Scusate la volgarità!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> scIemo!


Simy,è la verità,quanto chiaccherate voi nessuna!Anche da sbriciolata acceto tutto,ma lei chiacchera poco...!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq ricordati:tu puoi tutto!:up:Io da te ,simy,e free,accetto di tutto!Siete le mei tre chiaccherone!*Guai a chi vi tocca*!:rotfl:


chiarito il mistero farfalla....



io non ci sono li nel gruppo degli "intoccabili":dance:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è proprio di questo che non mi capacito.ne sei convinto e c'è pure chi ti ritiene il bimbo che vede il re nudo.
> e sei solo un pallone gonfiato.
> perché le persone che si esprimono così costruiscono solo decadenza .ormai è tardi, ci stiamo abituando e c'è già chi si esprime come te.
> a poco a poco diventeremo tutti volgarissimi zombie:dracula:



Che convito, scimmia? E' vero. E' così. Queste cose, le donne, le dicono. Io capisco anche che, cazzo, tu possa fartene un cruccio, ma è così. Non è che ne sono convinto io. E per la cronaca, vecchia bacucca, è anche normale (cioè, non è normale che le donne scolino così, ma io sono io, e voi non siete un cazzo, sai com'è). Comunque tu che cazzo vuoi capire che dormi con i mutandoni ascellari e la cuffietta per la notte, che se ti dovessi malamente accoppiare guai a farlo se non è buio da non vedere nulla e tra l'altro col culo off limits che si va all'inferno (dove ti aspetto) e se ti beccano quelli dell'inquisizione (quanto li ho amati) ti gognano.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> chiarito il mistero farfalla....
> 
> 
> 
> io non ci sono li nel gruppo degli "intoccabili":dance:


Annuccia tu non sei chiaccherona....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei parla così perchè ancora forse l'inferno non lo ha attraversato completamente....
> 
> ma questa è solo una mia opinione...
> 
> ...



Lo penso anche io, e penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Minerva. perchè gli altri anche se secondo me lo capiscono e sanno, continuano imperterriti in modi e maniere sbagliate.

Per tipi come J and bì posso capirlo, per persone come oscuro anche, lui non riesce a non esternarsi e non vuole e mai lo farà andare oltre e forumizzarsi come fanno in tanti. lui prende la realtà e te la sbatte in faccia ana.lizzandoti il culo, cioè la frase di per se. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo per me è gretto


pure un po' triste, ma non penso sia rappresentativo della media dei suoi interventi


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *pure un po' triste*, ma non penso sia rappresentativo della media dei suoi interventi


E perchè mai?


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio marito non è biuondo.....
> 
> non era nemmeno lui(e di questo ne sono felice però....non è che abbia pregiudizi sai...ma esigenze si...)


Annuccina mia... non ci arrivi? Baffi scuri... capelli biondi... capelli=parrucca...

Come fai a dire che non era lui... tu convinta che stesse dormendo...

Mai dire mai...

Cattivik

P.S. Ho capito lui ha solo parrucche rosse... lo sai bene gliele tieni tu in ordine...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio una confessione:Non sono mai andato con una PUTTANA!Mai pagato,mai!Solo il pensiero mi deprime,la donna con cui vado DEVE AVERE IL GUSTO DEL MIO PISELLO!Scusate la volgarità!



Io ci sono andato, sono entrato con un gruppo di amici, e con la ciolla scomparsa dissi alla puttana, io ti pago ma non dobbiamo fare nulla. Avevo circa 18 anni credo. 

E con le molte occasioni avute nel passato mai avuto nessun tipo di eccitamento ciollare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Annuccia tu non sei chiaccherona....!:mrgreen:




:inlove:

quindi.....











no sai...
farfalla mi ha suggerito un numero all'oracchio













(ho le lacrime)













che a me piace molto............


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io, e penso esattamente le cose che ha scritto Minerva. perchè gli altri anche se secondo me lo capiscono e sanno, continuano imperterriti in modi e maniere sbagliate.
> 
> Per tipi come J and bì posso capirlo, per persone come oscuro anche, lui non riesce a non esternarsi e non vuole e mai lo farà andare oltre e forumizzarsi come fanno in tanti. lui prende la realtà e te la sbatte in faccia ana.lizzandoti il culo, cioè la frase di per se. :mrgreen:


Esatto,e di culi sono un intenditore cazzo!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Annuccina mia... non ci arrivi? Baffi scuri... capelli biondi... capelli=parrucca...
> 
> Come fai a dire che non era lui... tu convinta che stesse dormendo...
> 
> ...






convinta si...


l'ho choiuso anche a chiave poverello....
















minchia.....................





ho scordato di aprire prima di uscire.................................


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> quindi.....
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche a me


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che scrivo leggilo bene, ma bene però, perchè mi scoccerebbe che come al solito io scrivo una cosa e poi ne diciamo un'altra.
> 
> Secondo te Diletta per certi versi non esagera nello scrivere visto la maniera in cui deve, o difendersi o comunque esternarsi per dare sfogo a qualcosa?
> 
> ...


ma porca paletta, Diletta scrive "tutte le mele sono gialle e marce e io l'ho capito e voi no, tiè" e tu capisci "le mele sono alcune gialle e marce altre rosse altre ancora verdi ma sto meglio se le penso tutte gialle e sprattutto marce"? Ma come stai messo, scusa? Cioè, tu rispondi in base a tue illazioni (spesso ad minchiam) e pensi pure che sia normale farlo? Poi ti chiedi perché nessuno ti capisce? Ossignur.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anche a me






TI DIREI VIENI...C'è POSTO.....



ma vediamo un pò se è vero....



poi certo...(sono generosa IO.....)


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che convito, scimmia? E' vero. E' così. Queste cose, le donne, le dicono. Io capisco anche che, cazzo, tu possa fartene un cruccio, ma è così. Non è che ne sono convinto io. E per la cronaca, vecchia bacucca, è anche normale (cioè, non è normale che le donne scolino così, ma io sono io, e voi non siete un cazzo, sai com'è). Comunque tu che cazzo vuoi capire che dormi con i mutandoni ascellari e la cuffietta per la notte, che se ti dovessi malamente accoppiare guai a farlo se non è buio da non vedere nulla e tra l'altro col culo off limits che si va all'inferno (dove ti aspetto) e se ti beccano quelli dell'inquisizione (quanto li ho amati) ti gognano.



Ecco leggetegli i contenuti ed applauditelo! lui J and bì nella realtà è così, ha molto rispetto per le donne, basta guardare i concetti no? Ed è anche bravo a costruire castelli e fiabe, ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione tra ieri ed oggi. 

Quando capirete che J and bì è un povero sfigato che cerca approvazioni in concetti che non esistono, darete una mano al forum per qualità.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,e di culi sono un intenditore cazzo!



:up: Non si era capito eh! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Oscuro...... vai a cagare pure te stamattina è :incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo per me è gretto



invece per me è uno di quei post che sotto la forma gretta e volutamente provocatoria evidenzia una verità che una donna non dovrebbe ammettere apertamente


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> quindi.....
> 
> ...


Se hgai bisogno di una seduta ANALItica fatta bene,sai a chi rivolgerti.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> TI DIREI VIENI...C'è POSTO.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquilla io percepisco il tuo languore...!:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco leggetegli i contenuti ed applauditelo! lui J and bì nella realtà è così, ha molto rispetto per le donne, basta guardare i concetti no? Ed è anche bravo a costruire castelli e fiabe, ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione tra ieri ed oggi.
> 
> Quando capirete che J and bì è un povero sfigato che cerca approvazioni in concetti che non esistono, darete una mano al forum per qualità.




mi manca stermy............iange:

ormai sono sempre più convinta che non torni più.....


ne ha avute occasioni....



iange:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece per me è uno di quei post che sotto la forma gretta e volutamente provocatoria evidenzia una verità che una donna non dovrebbe ammettere apertamente


forse certe donne, se permetti non tutte.
ma non perché sia "disdicevole", semplicemente che ne sa lui di me e di altre.
che poi è il concetto per il quale state polemizzando con diletta


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hgai bisogno di una seduta ANALItica fatta bene,sai a chi rivolgerti.


annù hai visto? Ci ha messo un secondo a capire.....e ora

























:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco leggetegli i contenuti ed applauditelo! *lui J and bì nella realtà è così, ha molto rispetto per le donne, basta guardare i concetti no*? Ed è anche bravo a costruire castelli e fiabe, ne abbiamo avuto dimostrazione tra ieri ed oggi.
> 
> Quando capirete che J and bì è un povero sfigato che cerca approvazioni in concetti che non esistono, darete una mano al forum per qualità.


Ma che c'entra il rispetto per le donne, *SCIMUNITO BUFFONE INCONSAPEVOLE?*


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma porca paletta, Diletta scrive "tutte le mele sono gialle e marce e io l'ho capito e voi no, tiè" e tu capisci "le mele sono alcune gialle e marce altre rosse altre ancora verdi ma sto meglio se le penso tutte gialle e sprattutto marce"? Ma come stai messo, scusa? Cioè, tu rispondi in base a tue illazioni (spesso ad minchiam) e pensi pure che sia normale farlo? Poi ti chiedi perché nessuno ti capisce? Ossignur.



In quello che hai scritto fai affermazioni ed accuse. E non rispondo, ti lascio contenta se contenta rimani, per il resto posso scriverti, si sono sensazioni mie, le esprimo come tu esprimi le tue, ma non ad minchiam, spesso peggio. 


Ripeto può soltanto Diletta rispondere, ma come cazzo fa a rispondere Diletta? cosa voglio dire? prendi l'esempio di quello che mi hai scritto, insulti per esprimere un concetto, pensa a Diletta che deve rispondere a tutte le cazzate ed insulti che nick come te scrivono per esprimere un concetto.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi manca stermy............iange:
> 
> ormai sono sempre più convinta che non torni più.....
> 
> ...


In effetti sono d'accordo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *forse certe donne, se permetti non tutte.
> *ma non perché sia "disdicevole", *semplicemente che ne sa lui di me e di altre.
> *che poi è il concetto per il quale state polemizzando con diletta


Ma infatti con te ed altre il problema è tutto lì, perfettamente riassunto.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hgai bisogno di una seduta ANALItica fatta bene,sai a chi rivolgerti.




e mo basta oscù....
eh?


sai a chi rivolgerti?...ma è così che si risponde?


sii diretto....convinto...prICISO...


mai chieder ad una donna cosa vuole...







ma
perchè
siete così....





così.....








:incazzato:



si prende e basta no?.....










:incazzato:


diletta?

diletttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? ci sei?...


hai visto invece come funziona?...


cosa hano in testa?...

te lo dico io...




polpette al sugo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che convito, *scimmia*? E' vero. E' così. Queste cose, le donne, le dicono. Io capisco anche che, cazzo, tu possa fartene un cruccio, ma è così. Non è che ne sono convinto io. E per la cronaca, *vecchia bacucca*, è anche normale (cioè, non è normale che le donne scolino così, ma io sono io, e voi non siete un cazzo, sai com'è). Comunque tu che cazzo vuoi capire che dormi con i mutandoni ascellari e la cuffietta per la notte, che se ti dovessi malamente accoppiare guai a farlo se non è buio da non vedere nulla e tra l'altro col culo off limits che si va all'inferno (dove ti aspetto) e se ti beccano quelli dell'inquisizione (quanto li ho amati) ti gognano.



questi rafforzativi sono vieppiù inutili, comunque


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti con te ed altre il problema è tutto lì, perfettamente riassunto.


hai ragione, sai chiara?
è un mago acuto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questi rafforzativi sono vieppiù inutili, comunque


Ma soddisfacenti anzichenò.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, sai chiara?
> è un mago acuto:mrgreen:


Evvieni qua, bella ciaciona! Ti faccio passare tutta l'angustia, lassa perde le pasticche.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il rispetto per le donne, *SCIMUNITO BUFFONE INCONSAPEVOLE?*



E domanda anche che centra il concetto per le donne!! mah!! leggetelo eh! manco capisce la differenza di un dialogo impostato sul reale e su quello che si è. Cioè lui è quello che è qua però fuori per conoscere una donna ha le fisime mentali. :mrgreen:

Prendi una donna e dille, baldracca ti voglio conoscere, so che ti piace! il cazzo! Questo è J and bì forumizzato. forumizzato eh.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> e mo basta oscù....
> eh?
> 
> 
> ...


No cara,non svilire la mia arte,il culo non è qualcosa che si prende,il culo è qualcosa che si deve meritare,si deve chiedere con gentilezza, perseveranza,con classe ed eleganza,con schiaffi e sputi,avete tanto da imparare...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E domanda anche che centra il concetto per le donne!! mah!! leggetelo eh! manco capisce la differenza di un dialogo impostato sul reale e su quello che si è. Cioè lui è quello che è qua però fuori per conoscere una donna ha le fisime mentali. :mrgreen:
> 
> Prendi una donna e dille, baldracca ti voglio conoscere, so che ti piace! il cazzo! Questo è J and bì forumizzato. forumizzato eh.


Ma quale baldracca? Che cazzo dici? Ahahahahahahhahahahahahah! Dialogo impostato, non impostato, reale, virtuale, di che cazzo parli che tu manco sai se sei sveglio o stai ancora dormendo.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> annù hai visto? Ci ha messo un secondo a capire.....e ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perchè hai paura....

io non ho paura....


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma soddisfacenti anzichenò.


sai che mi ricordano?
poi ti lascio alla tua missione perché ho dedicato anche troppo tempo al tuo caso:
quei ragazzini alle medie  che le sparano grosse con l'occhietto agli altri, o alle ragazzine compiaciuti e pasciuti di spararla grossa.
e a me di fare quella con gli occhiali racchietta verginella un po' diverte.ma non esagerare.cià


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No cara,non svilire la mia arte,il culo non è qualcosa che si prende,il culo è qualcosa che si deve meritare,si deve chiedere con gentilezza, *perseveranza*,con classe ed eleganza,con schiaffi e sputi,avete tanto da imparare...!




qualcuno si potrebbe stancare però...non perseverare troppo eh?...



(gli sputi no....sono contraria)



e va bene..ricominciamo..


chiedi con gentilezza dai..
chiedi....



chiedi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale baldracca? Che cazzo dici? Ahahahahahahhahahahahahah! Dialogo impostato, non impostato, reale, virtuale, di che cazzo parli che tu manco sai se sei sveglio o stai ancora dormendo.



 Guarda che sono cose che hai appena scritto eh. A Minerva in questo caso. Scusami se non sono riuscito ad impostare le giuste frasi e riportarle, non riesco proprio ad emularti. 

:dorme:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E perchè mai?


Perché l'"opinione" espressa ha lo spessore di una pozzanghera e perché  non credo che tu, alpha o non alpha, sia il Grande Scolapasta. Al limite  hai attratto donne che "scolano senza nemmeno sapere più come si  chiamano", il che è IMHO molto, molto triste e certo non la regola.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> qualcuno si potrebbe stancare però...non perseverare troppo eh?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sputi no?guarda che agevolano la seduta analitica,peggio per te allora!Possiamo sempre provare a secco!:up:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

100 pagine perchè il marito di diletta si fa qualche trombata extra e lei lo sa...

Minchia se si scrivesse tanto sui problemi veri... tra tante cazzate magari qualche soluzione viene fuori...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sputi no?guarda che agevolano la seduta analitica,peggio per te allora!Possiamo sempre provare a secco!:up:



esistono i lubrificanti......


aspetto la domanda gentile...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sputi no?guarda che agevolano la seduta analitica,peggio per te allora!Possiamo sempre provare a secco!:up:



Tu sdraiato lei sopra, non c'è bisogno di sputare, pivelli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> invece per me è uno di quei post che sotto la forma gretta e volutamente provocatoria evidenzia una verità che una donna non dovrebbe ammettere apertamente





Minerva ha detto:


> *forse certe donne, se permetti non tutte.*
> ma non perché sia "disdicevole", semplicemente che ne sa lui di me e di altre.
> *che poi è il concetto per il quale state polemizzando con diletta*



completo la frase di prima, che potrebbe essere fraintesa
....che , *secondo i dettami di certa educazione*, una donna non dovrebbe ammettere apertamente

più che non tutte direi non sempre, ma ognuna coi suoi modi tempi e contorni


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> 100 pagine perchè il marito di diletta si fa qualche trombata extra e lei lo sa...
> 
> Minchia se si scrivesse tanto sui problemi veri... tra tante cazzate magari qualche soluzione viene fuori...
> 
> Cattivik



sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse certe donne, se permetti non tutte.
> ma non perché sia "disdicevole", semplicemente che ne sa lui di me e di altre.
> che poi è il concetto per il quale state polemizzando con diletta


d'accordo, sia sulla prima frase che sulla generalizzazione. Che non va bene per Diletta e nemmeno per JB


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché l'"opinione" espressa ha lo spessore di una pozzanghera e perché  non credo che tu, alpha o non alpha, sia il Grande Scolapasta. Al limite  hai attratto donne che "scolano senza nemmeno sapere più come si  chiamano", il che è IMHO molto, molto triste e certo non la regola.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :rofl:

Vedi che classe! impara J and bì. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché l'"opinione" espressa ha lo spessore di una pozzanghera e perché non credo che tu, alpha o non alpha, sia il Grande Scolapasta. Al limite hai attratto donne che "scolano senza nemmeno sapere più come si chiamano", il che è IMHO molto, molto triste e certo non la regola.


Allora: alpha è ALFA. IMHO non si può leggere che siamo in Italia e st'acronimo è urticante. Dello spessore non me ne frega una cippa di nulla. Che le donne scolino e godano alla grandissima non è triste manco per un cazzo e vorrei vedere come mi si possa dar torto e, per ultimo, le donne che attraggo sono donne come tante altre, nè più, nè meno, e soprattutto non peggiori di quelle che pensino che scolare sia triste (...).


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sdraiato lei sopra, non c'è bisogno di sputare, pivelli.


Con te magari,con me è problematico....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> completo la frase di prima, che potrebbe essere fraintesa
> ....che , *secondo i dettami di certa educazione*, una donna non dovrebbe ammettere apertamente
> 
> più che non tutte direi non sempre, ma ognuna coi suoi modi tempi e contorni



Se ci mettiamo anche con la giusta persona e magari in intimità magari il quadro comincia a diventare eccitante.:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> 100 pagine perchè il marito di diletta si fa qualche trombata extra e lei lo sa...
> 
> Minchia se si scrivesse tanto sui problemi veri... tra tante cazzate magari qualche soluzione viene fuori...
> 
> Cattivik



Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te magari,con me è problematico....!:rotfl:


stardoooooooooooooo auahahaahahahahahahahah ti odio stronzo!! auahaaahahahah


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*

Donne che scolano...siete veramente triviali,incomincio a sentire un certo disagio!ci vuole classe anche nell'essere volgari.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> stardoooooooooooooo auahahaahahahahahahahah ti odio stronzo!! auahaaahahahah


Sono serio,purtroppo io ho sto grosso problema...!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: alpha è ALFA. IMHO non si può leggere che siamo in Italia e st'acronimo è urticante. Dello spessore non me ne frega una cippa di nulla. Che le donne scolino e godano alla grandissima non è triste manco per un cazzo e vorrei vedere come mi si possa dar torto e, per ultimo, le donne che attraggo sono donne come tante altre, nè più, nè meno, e soprattutto non peggiori di quelle che pensino che scolare sia triste (...).



Per te.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Dai che poi devo correre in bagno e a quest'ora ci sono sempre un mio collega con la segretaria del piano di sopra... che faccio reggo il moccolo!!!!

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

ah ah non ci provare.è triste il tuo modo di parlarne.perché c'è un'intimità appassionata che è inviolabile proprio in quanto tale .al momento in cui si leggono certe belle cose diventano squallide .è un vero peccato





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: alpha è ALFA. IMHO non si può leggere che siamo in Italia e st'acronimo è urticante. Dello spessore non me ne frega una cippa di nulla. Che le donne scolino e godano alla grandissima non è triste manco per un cazzo e vorrei vedere come mi si possa dar torto e, per ultimo, le donne che attraggo sono donne come tante altre, nè più, nè meno, e soprattutto non peggiori di quelle* che pensino che scolare sia triste* (...).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Perché l'"opinione" espressa ha lo spessore di una pozzanghera e perché  *non credo che tu, alpha o non alpha, sia il* *Grande Scolapasta*. Al limite  hai attratto donne che "scolano senza nemmeno sapere più come si  chiamano", il che è IMHO *molto, molto triste e certo non la regola*.



complimenti, per questa  ma temo rimarrà un mistero

però scusami AB, rispettando la tua opinione, scolare senza sapere più come ti chiami, per una emozione a tua scelta, la trovo una delle cose ( non l'unica) più belle in assoluto


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio,purtroppo io ho sto grosso problema...!



Eh ma allora affondi il pugnale, e dire che sono tuo amico. :infelice: Però nell'altro treddino c'è un mago che....  zittuti!! che magari yeahhhh!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per te.


Per carità, vogliamo parlare di tua moglie che non è capace di andare a comprare un gelato da sola, Ultimo? Non so. Cazzo, non tirarmele sempre fuori. TU non sai nè chi scopo, nè come, nè quando, nè nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ah non ci provare.è triste il tuo modo di parlarne.perché c'è un'intimità appassionata che è inviolabile proprio in quanto tale .al momento in cui si leggono certe belle cose diventano squallide .è un vero peccato


Ma leggi bene quello che mi è stato scritto invece di scrivere puttanate, impasticcata.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per carità, vogliamo parlare di tua moglie che non è capace di andare a comprare un gelato da sola, Ultimo? Non so. Cazzo, non tirarmele sempre fuori. TU non sai nè chi scopo, nè come, nè quando, nè nulla.


Ecco quelle son le donne più pericolose....!


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> complimenti, per questa  ma temo rimarrà un mistero
> 
> però scusami AB, rispettando la tua opinione, scolare senza sapere più come ti chiami, per una emozione a tua scelta, la trovo una delle cose ( non l'unica) più belle in assoluto


il problema è che un'emozione magica raccontata così diventa orrenda.
per la mia sensibilità, chiaro
come descrivermi l'origine del mondo dicendo che è una figa a gambe aperte.verità, ma......


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma leggi bene quello che mi è stato scritto invece di scrivere puttanate, impasticcata.


nemmeno per un mal di testa.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco quelle son le donne più pericolose....!


Infatto gli danno l'accompagno di solito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: alpha è ALFA. IMHO non si può leggere che siamo in Italia e st'acronimo è urticante. Dello spessore non me ne frega una cippa di nulla. Che le donne scolino e godano alla grandissima non è triste manco per un cazzo e vorrei vedere come mi si possa dar torto e, per ultimo, le donne che attraggo sono donne come tante altre, nè più, nè meno, e soprattutto non peggiori di quelle che pensino che scolare sia triste (...).


alpha è la lettera greca, testone. Che si scrive così, checché tu ne dica. Poi, se IMHO non ti piace, fattene una ragione e magari, ogni tanto, specifica che ciò che scrivi è una opinione tua. Poi, se delle spessore percepito di alcune tue espressioni non te ne frega, perché chiedi a ME perché lo trovo triste? Se non vedi come ti si possa dar torto nemmeno leggendo, cavolo, che malattia hai? Io non ho detto, poi, che per te le donne che attrai debbano essere peggiori. Per me (cazzo, l'ho pure detto e non ti piaceva l'acronimo, ma che cerchi?) sono tristi. E non rappresentative della totalità. O vuoi dirmi che tu le donne le conosci tutte? Tutte tutte? Essù, t'ho visto fare molto di meglio. Sono fra quelli che ti riconoscono l'raguzia. Non buttarla nei fossi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per carità, vogliamo parlare di tua moglie che non è capace di andare a comprare un gelato da sola, Ultimo? Non so. Cazzo, non tirarmele sempre fuori. TU non sai nè chi scopo, nè come, nè quando, nè nulla.


Hai qualcosa contro le pasticche?capisco preferisci le supposte, magari le infili pure all'incontrario,però...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che un'emozione magica raccontata così diventa orrenda.
> per la mia sensibilità, chiaro
> come descrivermi l'origine del mondo dicendo che è *una figa a gambe aperte*.verità, ma......


Oh, ecco. Così mi piaci.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per carità, vogliamo parlare di tua moglie che non è capace di andare a comprare un gelato da sola, Ultimo? Non so. Cazzo, non tirarmele sempre fuori. TU non sai nè chi scopo, nè come, nè quando, nè nulla.



Ma sai caro J and bì nonostante possa approvarti questa tua bellissima esternazione che tutti hanno letto, e spero recepita, così cominciano a conoscerti veramente bene, devo anche dirti che ci sono uomini che fanno di necessità virtù, ed io sono uno di quegli uomini che prende a braccetto la moglie la coccola la bacia e le dice amore che gusto lo vuoi il gelato. Lei è contenta, io sono contento e vado avanti per la mia strada.

Ma immagino te in una situazione del genere, ed immagino la tua risposta, evito di scriverla eh! eh? 

Tromba di più su e vedi di trovarti una donna che ti faccia sentire meno depresso.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ecco. Così mi piaci.


Cerca di rimanere la signora che sei....!A me eccitano le signore che scrivono e fanno oscenità...:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Donne che scolano...siete veramente triviali,incomincio a sentire un certo disagio!ci vuole classe anche nell'essere volgari.:mrgreen:



non ho capito...
ti sono sembrata triviale?...


ok
ho capito.








cvd


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che un'emozione magica raccontata così diventa orrenda.
> per la mia sensibilità, chiaro
> come descrivermi l'origine del mondo dicendo che è una figa a gambe aperte.verità, ma......


quoto. Senza poi parlare dell'emozione magica di sapere, molto più che in altri momenti, chi e come davvero si è e chi e come davvero ci si chiama. Se volevo avere una sera d'alzheimer mi facevo le pere.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> alpha è la lettera greca, testone. Che si scrive così, checchè tu ne dica. Poi, se IMHO non ti piace, fattene una ragione e magari, ogni tanto, specifica che ciò che scrivi è una opinione tua. Poi, se delle spessore percepito di alcune tue espressioni non te ne frega, perché chiedi a ME perché lo trovo triste? Se non vedi come ti si possa dar torto nemmeno leggendo, cavolo, che malattia hai? Io non ho detto, poi, che per te le donne che attrai debbano essere peggiori. Per me (cazzo, l'ho pure detto e non ti piaceva l'acronimo, ma che cerchi?) sono tristi. E non rappresentative della totalità. O vuoi dirmi che tu le donne le conosci tutte? Tutte tutte? Essù, t'ho visto fare molto di meglio. Sono fra quelli che ti riconoscono l'raguzia. Non buttarla nei fossi.



Io giuro che se continui così...... porello dai! sii clemente.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito...
> ti sono sembrata triviale?...
> 
> 
> ...


Amore mio non mi riferivo a te....dove scappi adesso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ah non ci provare.è triste il tuo modo di parlarne.perché c'è un'intimità appassionata che è inviolabile proprio in quanto tale *.al momento in cui si leggono certe belle cose diventano squallide* .è un vero peccato


questo è vero, ma sostituirei diventano con *appaiono*


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco quelle son le donne più pericolose....!



Direi che nonostante il suo sbaglio, ancora non ho conosciuto donne che dopo aver tradito abbiano subito confessato.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma sostituirei diventano con *appaiono*


accetto la sostituzione.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore mio non mi riferivo a te....dove scappi adesso?:mrgreen:



dicevamo?...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che un'emozione magica raccontata così diventa orrenda.
> per la mia sensibilità, chiaro
> come descrivermi l'origine del mondo dicendo che è una figa a gambe aperte.verità, ma......



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Amore mio *non mi riferivo a te....dove scappi adesso?:mrgreen:


Annuccia un consiglio: cambia stato e continente, credo stia arrivando Simy:scared:




:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*>Appunto*



Annuccia ha detto:


> dicevamo?...


Dove e quando....!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia un consiglio: cambia stato e continente, credo stia arrivando Simy:scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simy rispetta la mia arte....!


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove e quando....!



il 21  feb sono a roma.....(vero)





adesso scappo eh...perchè stavolta qualcuno mi uccide


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> alpha è la lettera greca, testone. Che si scrive così, checchè tu ne dica. Poi, se IMHO non ti piace, fattene una ragione e magari, ogni tanto, specifica che ciò che scrivi è una opinione tua. Poi, se delle spessore percepito di alcune tue espressioni non te ne frega, perché chiedi a ME perché lo trovo triste? Se non vedi come ti si possa dar torto nemmeno leggendo, cavolo, che malattia hai? Io non ho detto, poi, che per te le donne che attrai debbano essere peggiori. *Per me (cazzo, l'ho pure detto e non ti piaceva l'acronimo, ma che cerchi?) sono tristi. E non rappresentative della totalità. O vuoi dirmi che tu le donne le conosci tutte? Tutte tutte?* Essù, t'ho visto fare molto di meglio. Sono fra quelli che ti riconoscono l'raguzia. Non buttarla nei fossi.


Scrivere Alpha così è un inglesismo del cazzo. Come IMHO. In italiano si scrive ALFA. Detto questo: ti ho fatto una domanda, mica to ho assicurato che avrei apprezzato la risposta, però. Io SPERO che le donne, tutte le donne, scolino come fontane quando fanno l'amore. Spero eh, ma so bene che è una pia illusione. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se poi TE LO DICONO MENTRE CAPITA, francamente. O subito dopo. O anche dopo dopo, cioè non vedo il problema a dirlo. Poi boh.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per carità, vogliamo parlare di tua moglie che non è capace di andare a comprare un gelato da sola, Ultimo? Non so. Cazzo, non tirarmele sempre fuori. TU non sai nè chi scopo, nè come, nè quando, nè nulla.


questa è un'altra cosa detestabile:
tirare fuori certi racconti fatti in buona fede e con il cuore in mano.ultimo ha tanti difetti ma è qui con la sua storia e si mette in gioco.
se non hai voglia di fare lo stesso almeno evita di tirare fuori le verità degli altri.
 anche questa è grettezza




sì, avevo detto che andavo.scusate


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che un'emozione magica raccontata così diventa orrenda.
> per la mia sensibilità, chiaro
> come descrivermi l'origine del mondo dicendo che è una figa a gambe aperte.verità, ma......


... ma va salvata l'apparenza... indorata la pillola... e siamo tutti più contenti.

Cattivik

P.S. Se indorassimo la figa...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> il 21 feb sono a roma.....(vero)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè,preparati.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... ma va salvata l'apparenza... indorata la pillola... e siamo tutti più contenti.
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Se indorassimo la figa...


sostanza
passione, intimità, pudore, intensità, complicità


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è un'altra cosa detestabile:
> tirare fuori certi racconti fatti in buona fede e con il cuore in mano.ultimo ha tanti difetti ma è qui con la sua storia e si mette in gioco.
> se non hai voglia di fare lo stesso almeno evita di tirare fuori le verità degli altri.
> anche questa è grettezza
> ...


Non mi sono sentito offeso da J and bì ma dalla risposta di oscuro, forse non ha capito che J si riferiva a me, spero.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non mi sono sentito offeso da J and bì ma dalla risposta di oscuro, forse non ha capito che J si riferiva a me, spero.


Potrei mai offenderti?Nulla riferito a te credimi!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è un'altra cosa detestabile:
> tirare fuori certi racconti fatti in buona fede e con il cuore in mano.ultimo ha tanti difetti ma è qui con la sua storia e si mette in gioco.
> se non hai voglia di fare lo stesso almeno evita di tirare fuori le verità degli altri.
> anche questa è grettezza
> ...


Minni )), capirai bene che la confessione col cuore in mano (...) non è che l'ha fatta a me, l'ha scritta sul forum. E nel momento in cui MI CAGA IL CAZZO CON LE SUE PUTTANATE DA SVANTAGGIATO circà la statura morale di chi mi scopo, mi pare il minimo ricordargli con chi sta, tanto per la cronaca. E adesso vai di là e piazzati che dopo ti monto.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sostanza
> passione, intimità, pudore, intensità, complicità


Che si cancellano se si usano le parole giuste... Se si cancellano erano deboli deboli...

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni )), capirai bene che la confessione col cuore in mano (...) non è che l'ha fatta a me, l'ha scritta sul forum. E nel momento in cui MI CAGA IL CAZZO CON LE SUE PUTTANATE DA SVANTAGGIATO circà la statura morale di chi mi scopo, mi pare il minimo ricordargli con chi sta, tanto per la cronaca. E adesso vai di là e piazzati che dopo ti monto.



Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?



Un mirino telescopico? Un binocolo? Boh. Una telecamera? Non so.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,preparati.



apa:si.



questo silenzio da parte di qualcuno però mi fa rabbrividire......


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un mirino telescopico? Un binocolo? Boh. Una telecamera? Non so.



:mrgreen: ALFA o Alpha ?


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Che si cancellano se si usano le parole giuste... Se si cancellano erano deboli deboli...
> 
> Cattivik


sai che non ho capito?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*E noi*



Annuccia ha detto:


> apa:si.
> 
> 
> 
> questo silenzio da parte di qualcuno però mi fa rabbrividire......


Adesso è tardi,preparate....


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ALFA o Alpha ?



Alfa. Ho vinto qualche cosa? (cit.)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni )), capirai bene che la confessione col cuore in mano (...) non è che l'ha fatta a me, l'ha scritta sul forum. E nel momento in cui MI CAGA IL CAZZO CON LE SUE PUTTANATE DA SVANTAGGIATO circà la statura morale di chi mi scopo, mi pare il minimo ricordargli con chi sta, tanto per la cronaca.* E adesso vai di là e piazzati che dopo ti monto*.



vi prego chiamate padre merrin :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivere Alpha così è un inglesismo del cazzo. Come IMHO. In italiano si scrive ALFA. Detto questo: ti ho fatto una domanda, mica to ho assicurato che avrei apprezzato la risposta, però. Io SPERO che le donne, tutte le donne, scolino come fontane quando fanno l'amore. Spero eh, ma so bene che è una pia illusione. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se poi TE LO DICONO MENTRE CAPITA, francamente. O subito dopo. O anche dopo dopo, cioè non vedo il problema a dirlo. Poi boh.


ah, ho capito. Stamattina fai domande cercando l'applauso. Bastava dirlo.
E se le gente è tanto pigra da non digitare nemmeno il phi... :mrgreen: ... non è inglesismo, è grecismo. 
La mia pigrizia la esercito nell'IMHO. Secondo la mia umile opinione è lungo. Posso? Tu, scrivilo come ti pare, anche in dialetto, ma ogni tanto scrivilo.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?


Domanda. Ma tu lo conosci di persona JB? Da quanto tempo lo frequenti?

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi prego chiamate padre merrin :unhappy:


Jb ormai è bello che andato...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi prego chiamate padre merrin :unhappy:


mi rincorre in tutti i corrdoi con le braghe calate


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alfa. Ho vinto qualche cosa? (cit.)



Si , l'autostima.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vi prego chiamate padre merrin :unhappy:


Ahahhahahahahahahhahahahahah! Ci vuole Karras, non Merrin.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho capito?


Capita anche ai migliori...

Cattivik

P.S. Dopo ti chiamo e te lo spiego


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> mi rincorre in tutti i corrdoi con le braghe calate


E a te non dispiacerebbe se non fosse che non supera i 3.2cm in tiro...


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Capita anche ai migliori...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Dopo ti chiamo e te lo spiego


e come fai?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ho capito. Stamattina fai domande cercando l'applauso. Bastava dirlo.
> E se le gente è tanto pigra da non digitare nemmeno il phi... :mrgreen: ... non è inglesismo, è grecismo.
> La mia pigrizia la esercito nell'IMHO. Secondo la mia umile opinione è lungo. Posso? Tu, scrivilo come ti pare, anche in dialetto, ma ogni tanto scrivilo.


Io do per scontato che quanto scrivono gli altri sia, se non diversamente indicato, la loro opinione. Mi sembra quindi superfluo specificare sempre che la mia è la mia personalissima.

EDIT: aggiungo che non ho mai scritto alcunchè cercando di procacciarmi l'approvazione di chicchessia. Penso si noti, ma evidentemente fa comodo pensare che se anche piaccio a qualcuno è perchè sono un ruffiano che di base, come non piaccio a molti, è impossibile che piaccia ad altri.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Domanda. Ma tu lo conosci di persona JB? Da quanto tempo lo frequenti?
> 
> Cattivik


Sai alcuni dicono che non si deve giudicare, io ho giudicato, colpevole eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi rincorre in tutti i corrdoi con le braghe calate


Hai capito il vecchio baciapile...


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come fai?


Mi sottovaluti...

Cattivik

P.S. O pistola... stavo scherzando...

Comunque la prima parte del mio intervento doveva finire con un punto interrogativo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io do per scontato che quanto scrivono gli altri sia, se non diversamente indicato, la loro opinione. Mi sembra quindi superfluo specificare sempre che la mia è la mia personalissima.


Stronzata


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai alcuni dicono che non si deve giudicare, io ho giudicato, *colpevole eh*.


No l'ultima cosa che ho mente è di darti delle colpe...

Molto più semplicemente mi fai paura... tutta le gente che distribuisce etichette mi fa paura...

Cattivik


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronzata


Tu quando posti scrivi l'opinione di un altro? Ah si? Che bello. E quanti siete lì dentro? Noi qui siamo in tanti.


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso è tardi,preparate....



ok...non è che faccio la fine di farfalla...fa freddo tanto li?....magari porto il sacco a pelo per non gelare....


anche perchè starò poco.eh'..


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> No l'ultima cosa che ho mente è di darti delle colpe...
> 
> Molto più semplicemente mi fai paura... tutta le gente che distribuisce etichette mi fa paura...
> 
> Cattivik



Ti capisco, entri mi leggi e chiaramente succede quello che sai e che hai recepito da lettura, peccato che dietro quello che stai leggendo c'è altro, quindi non aver paura, non c'è bisogno.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quando posti scrivi l'opinione di un altro? Ah si? Che bello. E quanti siete lì dentro? Noi qui siamo in tanti.


Giuro che mica ho capito! minchia mi sa che  le batoste di AB ti abbiano dato in testa.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Giuro che mica ho capito!* minchia mi sa che le batoste di AB ti abbiano dato in testa.


Vabbè ma è normale. Cioè, non serve che giuri, ci credo bene.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma è normale. Cioè, non serve che giuri, ci credo bene.


Se la Matraini posta un'altro video giuro che ti mollo un bacione eh. a te non alla Matraini. vuoi.... non rispondere. shhhh....shhhhh


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti capisco, entri mi leggi e chiaramente succede quello che sai e che hai recepito da lettura, peccato che dietro quello che stai leggendo c'è altro, quindi non aver paura, non c'è bisogno.


Io ho letto questo...

"Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?"

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io ho letto questo...
> 
> "Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?"
> 
> Cattivik


Quindi?

Se rispondi leggo dopo, ora esco per lavurar! prima passo dal bar.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi?
> 
> Se rispondi leggo dopo, ora esco per lavurar! prima passo dal bar.


Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo *(che cazzo serve conoscerlo?)*, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?

CAttivik


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè ma è normale. Cioè, non serve che giuri, ci credo bene.


ciao Jo..facciamo un patto tra diavoli..io levo l'avatar del gatto mammone e tu la bambina invornita...va bene??


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io do per scontato che quanto scrivono gli altri sia, se non diversamente indicato, la loro opinione. Mi sembra quindi superfluo specificare sempre che la mia è la mia personalissima.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo che non ho mai scritto alcunchè cercando di procacciarmi l'approvazione di chicchessia. Penso si noti, ma evidentemente fa comodo pensare che se anche piaccio a qualcuno è perchè sono un ruffiano che di base, come non piaccio a molti, è impossibile che piaccia ad altri.


Ma se alle risposte che non ti piacciono rispondi "ma di questo non me ne frega un cazzo" o avevi tempo da perdere quando hai chiesto perché, o speravi in un assenso. Tertium non datur.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io do per scontato che quanto scrivono gli altri sia, se non diversamente indicato, la loro opinione*. Mi sembra quindi superfluo specificare sempre che la mia è la mia personalissima.
> 
> EDIT: aggiungo che non ho mai scritto alcunchè cercando di procacciarmi l'approvazione di chicchessia. Penso si noti, ma evidentemente fa comodo pensare che se anche piaccio a qualcuno è perchè sono un ruffiano che di base, come non piaccio a molti, è impossibile che piaccia ad altri.


ma ci fai oggi? Se scrivi "*le donne* sono (o fanno) bla bla bla" e rinforzi con "*questo è un fatto*", che sia una tua parzialissima opinione non è chiaro per un cavolo, eh. Nemmeno a te. IMHO :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Jo..facciamo un patto tra diavoli..io levo l'avatar del gatto mammone e tu la bambina invornita...va bene??



No. Mi serve Sbriciolata per togliere sto avatar.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In quello che hai scritto fai affermazioni ed accuse. E non rispondo, ti lascio contenta se contenta rimani, per il resto posso scriverti, si sono sensazioni mie, le esprimo come tu esprimi le tue, ma non ad minchiam, spesso peggio.
> 
> 
> Ripeto può soltanto Diletta rispondere, ma come cazzo fa a rispondere Diletta? cosa voglio dire? prendi l'esempio di quello che mi hai scritto, insulti per esprimere un concetto, pensa a Diletta che deve rispondere a tutte le cazzate ed insulti che nick come te scrivono per esprimere un concetto.


Ma chi ha insultato chiiiiiiiii???????????? Quandoooooooo? 
Davvero, necessiti di una pazienza che nemmeno un decimo io ho.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma se alle risposte che non ti piacciono rispondi "ma di questo non me ne frega un cazzo" o avevi tempo da perdere quando hai chiesto perché, o speravi in un assenso. Tertium non datur.



Anna, io ti ho risposto. Eccome. Ma della parte circa lo spessore della pozzanghera realmente non è che me ne frega un cazzo di rispondere, è una tua opinione radicata e fondata, che non condivido, ma sulla quale è inutile ciarlare. Come chiacchierare di carne, tu sei una fondametalista, io no, e francamente io evito hare krishna, testimoni di Geova e Mormoni (anche perchè sono IL MALIGNO, ricordo).


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma ci fai oggi? Se scrivi "*le donne* sono (o fanno) bla bla bla" e rinforzi con "*questo è un fatto*", che sia una tua parzialissima opinione non è chiaro per un cavolo, eh. Nemmeno a te. IMHO :mrgreen:


Ma è chiaro che sa parlo delle donne in generale lo faccio come tu quando parli degli uomini in generale, cioè dando un'opinione mia in merito ad una categoria che raggruppo per semplicità d'esposizione. Che ragionamento è? Poi, per piacere, mi quoti la parte dove scrivo "questo è un fatto" che magari ti spiego pure quella.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore mio non mi riferivo a te....dove scappi adesso?:mrgreen:


Farfalla che impegni hai per sabato :mrgreen:?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Farfalla che impegni hai per sabato :mrgreen:?



Sono in motel con Oscuro
:mrgreen:



anche se non mi chiama amore mio:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo *(che cazzo serve conoscerlo?)*, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?
> 
> CAttivik



Quindi? esprimiti, sembra tu abbia paura per davvero, se domandi in giro tranquillo che ti dicono che io non ho paura di esprimermi, fallo anche tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che sa parlo delle donne in  generale lo faccio come tu quando parli degli uomini in generale, cioè  dando un'opinione mia in merito ad una categoria che raggruppo per  semplicità d'esposizione. Che ragionamento è? Poi, per piacere, *mi quoti  la parte dove scrivo "questo è un fatto" che magari ti spiego pure  quella*.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Quello non è gretto, per la cronaca, ma è VERO. Vita vera.* Capisco di essere la sgommata di merda sulle tue mutandone nuove, ma non posso farci niente. Se fossi buono ti direi non leggere, ma tu leggi tutto e ne sono ben felice per la verità.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che convito, scimmia? E' vero. E' così. *Queste cose, le donne, le dicono.* Io capisco anche che, cazzo, tu possa fartene un cruccio, ma *è così. Non è che ne sono convinto io.* E per la cronaca, vecchia bacucca, è anche normale (cioè, non è normale che le donne scolino così, ma io sono io, e voi non siete un cazzo, sai com'è). Comunque tu che cazzo vuoi capire che dormi con i mutandoni ascellari e la cuffietta per la notte, che se ti dovessi malamente accoppiare guai a farlo se non è buio da non vedere nulla e tra l'altro col culo off limits che si va all'inferno (dove ti aspetto) e se ti beccano quelli dell'inquisizione (quanto li ho amati) ti gognano.


Hai ragione, non dici "è un fatto", dici "è vero, è così" :mrgreen:


Edit: Ma poi, io credo (io, eh) che esplicitare che è il tuo modo di vedere una cosa basato sulla tua esperienza, senza farlo diventare una regola generale, migliori di molto il tuo scrivere e pensare. Tutto qui. Poi, fai come ti pare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi? esprimiti, sembra tu abbia paura per davvero, se domandi in giro tranquillo che ti dicono che io non ho paura di esprimermi, fallo anche tu.



a me sembra chiarissimo ed esauriente  quello che ha espresso


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma chi ha insultato chiiiiiiiii???????????? Quandoooooooo?
> Davvero, necessiti di una pazienza che nemmeno un decimo io ho.



:up: brava bimbuzza, volevo offriti un caffè, poi mi sono detto, minchia magari s'innervosisce ancora di più, poi mi sono detto ancora, minchia manco il caffè mi sento dio offrirle magari comincia a parlare di caffè particolari e miscele del vero caffè che si beve in... e che fanno a... bla bla bla. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono in motel con Oscuro
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a me sembra chiarissimo ed esauriente  quello che ha espresso


Bene, allora scrivimelo tu. 

A me sembrava una frase scritta da me, e data la risposta che prima gli avevo dato, non ho capito il nesso, e se nesso c'è, sembra un discorso ripreso sul discorso senza prendere atto della mia risposta di prima. 

Chiaro Chiara?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


Simy lo faccio per te?
Non vorrai mica che si innamori di Annuccia? con me sarebbe solo sesso










E poi non dire che non ti sono amica:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non dici "è un fatto", dici "è vero, è così" :mrgreen:


Quando scrivo che è vero, cioè vita vera, intendo dire che sono cose accadutemi. Niente di inventato o che. Quando scrivo che le donne ste cose così le dicono intendo proprio quello che ho scritto. E' così, e non ne sono sono semplicemente convinto a capocchia, perchè ho esperienze di primissima mano in merito. Ovviamente io non conosco TUTTE LE DONNE, ho categorizzato per facilità, come a volte accade. Sicuramente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: brava bimbuzza, volevo offriti un caffè, poi mi sono detto, minchia magari s'innervosisce ancora di più, poi mi sono detto ancora, minchia manco il caffè mi sento dio offrirle magari comincia a parlare di caffè particolari e miscele del vero caffè che si beve in... e che fanno a... bla bla bla. :mrgreen::rotfl:


mi chiedo se ci sei *diventato* (cioè *tornato*) o sei *rimasto* al primo stadio. Ma poi, non me lo chiedo nemmeno spesso. Così, solo ogni tanto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene, allora scrivimelo tu.
> 
> A me sembrava una frase scritta da me, e data la risposta che prima gli avevo dato, non ho capito il nesso, e se nesso c'è, sembra un discorso ripreso sul discorso senza prendere atto della mia risposta di prima.
> 
> Chiaro Chiara?


era chiarissimo che Cattivik ti stava invitando a inquadrare JB leggendo quel che scrive

perchè su un forum è quello il modo di inquadrare: leggendo

siccome tu poi vai a impantanarti in mille mila dietrologie, complotti e in tutto quel che ci sta dietro, non mi meraviglio che tu non abbia capito un concetto così semplice


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi chiedo se ci sei *diventato* (cioè *tornato*) o sei *rimasto* al primo stadio. Ma poi, non me lo chiedo nemmeno spesso. Così, solo ogni tanto.



ci sono e ci faccio. A convenienza. 

Però però io lo so, tu lo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Edit: Ma poi, io credo (io, eh) che esplicitare che è il tuo modo di vedere una cosa basato sulla tua esperienza, senza farlo diventare una regola generale, migliori di molto il tuo scrivere e pensare. Tutto qui. Poi, fai come ti pare


Anna, io penso già in maniera discretamente affilata, senza falsa modestia. Il punto è che a) non sto dando regole generali per nessuno e b) capita di esprimersi per macrocategorie. Non ci vedo nulla di male. Anzi, magari TUTTE le donne scolassero. MAGARI (opinione mia personalissima).


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy lo faccio per te?
> Non vorrai mica che si innamori di Annuccia? con me sarebbe solo sesso
> 
> 
> ...















paraculA che non sei altra:incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era chiarissimo che Cattivik ti stava invitando a inquadrare JB leggendo quel che scrive
> 
> perchè su un forum è quello il modo di inquadrare: leggendo
> 
> siccome tu poi vai a impantanarti in mille mila dietrologie, complotti e in tutto quel che ci sta dietro, non mi meraviglio che *tu non abbia capito* un concetto così semplice


eh, lo dico pure io, ma poi pare che io insulti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna, io penso già in maniera discretamente affilata, senza falsa modestia. Il punto è che a) non sto dando regole generali per nessuno e b) capita di esprimersi per macrocategorie. Non ci vedo nulla di male. Anzi, magari TUTTE le donne scolassero. MAGARI (opinione mia personalissima).


Capito (io credo :risata
hmmm... se sostituisco IMHO con OMPP ti piace?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy lo faccio per te?
> Non vorrai mica che si innamori di Annuccia? con me sarebbe solo sesso
> 
> 
> ...


iange:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era chiarissimo che Cattivik ti stava invitando a inquadrare JB leggendo quel che scrive
> 
> perchè su un forum è quello il modo di inquadrare: leggendo
> 
> siccome tu poi vai a impantanarti in mille mila dietrologie, complotti e in tutto quel che ci sta dietro, non mi meraviglio che tu non abbia capito un concetto così semplice


Questa è la tua opinione, probabilmente anche quella di cattivik, chissà, potremo mai saperlo se dietro una scritta a rate, quello che ne esce fuori è verità? 

Ma si dai impantanarmi è il mio modo di essere, sono io SONO ultimo no? Vedi anche qua mi sono impantanato, perchè è come stessi dando del a convenienza o a te o a cattivik e magari anche a tutti gli altri. Potere della scrittura eh, sempre a convenienza. 

Chissà.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Capito (io credo :risata
> hmmm... se sostituisco IMHO con *OMPP* ti piace?


Che sta per Oh Merda Pallonaro Pulcioso?


----------



## Annuccia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:


non piangere simy..non serve...
oscuro non me la da ne a me ne a farfy...stai tranquila...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivere *Alpha* così è un inglesismo del cazzo. Come IMHO. In italiano si scrive ALFA. Detto questo: ti ho fatto una domanda, mica to ho assicurato che avrei apprezzato la risposta, però. Io SPERO che le donne, tutte le donne, scolino come fontane quando fanno l'amore. Spero eh, ma so bene che è una pia illusione. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se poi TE LO DICONO MENTRE CAPITA, francamente. O subito dopo. O anche dopo dopo, cioè non vedo il problema a dirlo. Poi boh.


no, è scritto alla greca.Si può scrivere anche alfa, alla latina. Come appunto è permesso dalle nostre radici etimologiche. Analogamente posso declinare demiurGHI e demiurGI.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *no, è scritto alla greca.*Si può scrivere anche alfa, alla latina. Come appunto è permesso dalle nostre radici etimologiche. Analogamente posso declinare demiurGHI e demiurGI.


E' un inglesismo, molto semplicemente. Come IMHO. Si usa scrivere entrambi perchè ormai siamo colonizzati da neologismi anglosassoni tra i quali, per pura casualità, rientra una parola che a nella sua forma originaria si scrive allo stesso modo. Ma è un caso. *(tutto il precedente è opinione personalissimimissima)* E comunque vale sempre lo stesso discorso per le parole che hanno un corrispettivo in italiano: siamo in Italia, scriviamo alfa. *(meno opinione seppur sempre opinione)*


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, è scritto alla greca.Si può scrivere anche alfa, alla latina. Come appunto è permesso dalle nostre radici etimologiche. Analogamente posso declinare demiurGHI e demiurGI.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un inglesismo, molto semplicemente. Come IMHO. Si usa scrivere entrambi perchè ormai siamo colonizzati da neologismi anglosassoni tra i quali, per pura casualità, rientra una parola che a nella sua forma originaria si scrive allo stesso modo. Ma è un caso. *(tutto il precedente è opinione personalissimimissima)* E comunque vale sempre lo stesso discorso per le parole che hanno un corrispettivo in italiano: siamo in Italia, scriviamo alfa. *(meno opinione seppur sempre opinione)*



Se io scrivo continuamente ciolla, dici che diventa itagliano giusto? così è così accade spesso. Che Ciolla però l'itagliano. 




Totò Cutugno.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non piangere simy..non serve...
> oscuro non me* la da *ne a me ne a farfy...stai tranquila...


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scrivere Alpha così è un inglesismo del cazzo. Come IMHO. In italiano si scrive ALFA. Detto questo: ti ho fatto una domanda, mica to ho assicurato che avrei apprezzato la risposta, però. Io SPERO che le donne, tutte le donne, scolino come fontane quando fanno l'amore. Spero eh, ma so bene che è una pia illusione. Non vedo cosa ci sia di male se poi TE LO DICONO MENTRE CAPITA, francamente. O subito dopo. O anche dopo dopo, cioè non vedo il problema a dirlo. Poi boh.



te lo spiego io: scolare fa venire in mente lo scolo, che è il nome comune di una malattia a trasmissione sessuale nota al mondo intero, credo, dato che questo tipo di malattie incutono timore a tutti, o almeno così dovrebbe essere
ergo, chi usa questo verbo, delle due l'una:
o non sa cosa "ricorda", ma è un po' strano che non lo sappia,
oppure lo usa apposta, introducendo un aspetto inquietante in un momento che non dovrebbe avere proprio nulla d'inquietante, anzi

per questi motivi mi sembra poco probabile sentire una frase del genere


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sta per Oh Merda Pallonaro Pulcioso?



Opinione (O) Mia (M) Personalissima (P, seconda P per issima). L'hai detto tu 3 minuti fa...macchèoggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un inglesismo, molto semplicemente. Come IMHO. Si usa scrivere entrambi perchè ormai siamo colonizzati da neologismi anglosassoni tra i quali, per pura casualità, rientra una parola che a nella sua forma originaria si scrive allo stesso modo. Ma è un caso. *(tutto il precedente è opinione personalissimimissima)* E comunque vale sempre lo stesso discorso per le parole che hanno un corrispettivo in italiano: siamo in Italia, scriviamo alfa. *(meno opinione seppur sempre opinione)*


αλφα allora: su imho posso essere d'accordo, ma su questo sbagli. Te lo dice una che NIKE lo pronuncia esattamente come si scrive. Perchè è greco. E il greco deriva dal fenicio, infatti alpha derivava da aleph.
E adesso esci da questo corpo e prenditi la pasticchetta che mi pari un po' trobbo su di giri.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> te lo spiego io: scolare fa venire in mente lo scolo, che è il nome comune di una malattia a trasmissione sessuale nota al mondo intero, credo, dato che questo tipo di malattie incutono timore a tutti, o almeno così dovrebbe essere
> ergo, chi usa questo verbo, delle due l'una:
> o non sa cosa "ricorda", ma è un po' strano che non lo sappia,
> oppure lo usa apposta, introducendo un aspetto inquietante in un momento che non dovrebbe avere proprio nulla d'inquietante, anzi
> ...


...

Free, io ti voglio bene, ma il punto non era il termine "scolare" o meno. Potrebbe anche aver detto "zampillo come una fontana", sarebbe stato meglio? Ti sarebbe sembrato più probabile? Avrebbe offeso meno la sensibilità delle pie donne che sono qui sopra? Chiedo.
Aggiungo che qui da me "scolare" è un termine d'uso comune.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Opinione (O) Mia (M) Personalissima (P, seconda P per issima). L'hai detto tu 3 minuti fa...macchèoggi?


Ah, ok. Ve benone.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> αλφα allora: su imho posso essere d'accordo, ma su questo sbagli. Te lo dice una che NIKE lo pronuncia esattamente come si scrive. *Perchè è greco.* E il greco deriva dal fenicio, infatti alpha derivava da aleph.
> E adesso esci da questo corpo e prenditi la pasticchetta che mi pari un po' trobbo su di giri.


Si, ma io facevo tutt'altro discorso. E che palle non cominciare con la storia del su di giri che povera Minerva blablabla che non m'interessa nulla. Più che altro adorami come ogni strega propriamente detta deve. Su.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un inglesismo, molto semplicemente. Come IMHO. Si usa scrivere entrambi perchè ormai siamo colonizzati da neologismi anglosassoni tra i quali, per pura casualità, rientra una parola che a nella sua forma originaria si scrive allo stesso modo. Ma è un caso. *(tutto il precedente è opinione personalissimimissima)* E comunque vale sempre lo stesso discorso per le parole che hanno un corrispettivo in italiano: siamo in Italia, scriviamo alfa. *(meno opinione seppur sempre opinione)*


Ma aridagli co' 'sto inglesismo. Alpha è la traslitterazione in caratteri latini di una lettera greca. Fai come ti pare, ma come lo scrivi tu è un po' zotico (non me ne vogliano i latini). IMHO è un acronimo inglese. Fa risparmiare tempo, ma siamo andati oltre ed abbiamo risolto: OMPP. Fra un po' farai come i francesi che rifiutano la sigla PC o la parola _computer_ e preferiscono la parola _ordinateur_. Se preferisci...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Free, io ti voglio bene, ma il punto non era il termine "scolare" o meno. Potrebbe anche aver detto "zampillo come una fontana", sarebbe stato meglio? Ti sarebbe sembrato più probabile? Avrebbe offeso meno la sensibilità delle pie donne che sono qui sopra? Chiedo.
> Aggiungo che qui da me "scolare" è un termine d'uso comune.


io lo uso per indicare l'azione dello scolapasta. Io. (ciao Chiara :mrgreen


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma aridagli co' 'sto inglesismo. Alpha è la traslitterazione in caratteri latini di una lettera greca. Fai come ti pare, ma come lo scrivi tu è un po' zotico (non me ne vogliano i latini). IMHO è un acronimo inglese. Fa risparmiare tempo, ma siamo andati oltre ed abbiamo risolto: OMPP.* Fra un pò farai come i francesi che rifiutano la sigla PC o la parola computer e preferiscono la parola ordinateur. *Se preferisci...


Infatti i mangiarane di merda nello specifico fanno benissimo.


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Free, io ti voglio bene, ma il punto non era il termine "scolare" o meno. Potrebbe anche aver detto "zampillo come una fontana", sarebbe stato meglio? Ti sarebbe sembrato più probabile? Avrebbe offeso meno la sensibilità delle pie donne che sono qui sopra? Chiedo.
> Aggiungo che qui da me "scolare" è un termine d'uso comune.


no, da noi proprio il termine "scolare" credo che avrebbe procurato il panico (se non usato in prossimità della pentola di pasta)
è un termine completamente inadatto, per questo motivo te l'ho scritto e veramente non credo che qualcuno dotato di buon senso lo dica così alla cazzo
altre frasi invece, tipo senti come sono bagnata, per es., mi sembrano adattissime e probabilissime


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti i mangiarane di merda nello specifico fanno benissimo.


ah bè, vedo che alzi il tono. Oggi non ti reggo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, da noi proprio il termine "scolare" credo che avrebbe procurato il panico (se non usato in prossimità della pentola di pasta)
> è un termine completamente inadatto, per questo motivo te l'ho scritto e veramente non credo che qualcuno dotato di buon senso lo dica così alla cazzo
> altre frasi invece, tipo senti come sono bagnata, per es., mi sembrano adattissime e probabilissime


Ma sono bagnata è NORMALE (oddio...), scolare è un evento eccezionale e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono bagnata è NORMALE (oddio...), scolare è un evento eccezionale e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.



:bleah:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono bagnata è NORMALE (oddio...), scolare è un evento eccezionale e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.


cuore impavido :updue:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non piangere simy..non serve...
> oscuro non *me la da ne *a me ne a farfy...stai tranquila...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cuore impavido :updue:


Hai voglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono bagnata è *NORMALE* (oddio...), scolare è un evento *eccezionale* e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.



ma le donne che hai conosciuto tu scolavano normalmente o eccezionalmente ?

(ciao AnnaB )


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma le donne che hai conosciuto tu scolavano normalmente o eccezionalmente ?
> 
> (ciao AnnaB )


:kiss:

(ok, oggi va così, dopo JB ho bisogno di esternare affetto :mrgreen


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono bagnata è NORMALE (oddio...), scolare è un evento eccezionale e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.


mica mi spavento
dico solo che mi pare strano usare proprio il verbo scolare, per i motivi di cui sopra
per gli eventi eccezionali ci sono altre parole
però chiudo qui perchè vedo che non ci capiamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono bagnata è NORMALE (oddio...), scolare è un evento eccezionale e per quello a volte si usa quel termine. Se poi ti spaventi non so che farci, io mica mi sono messo paura. ANZI.



scusa ma non è Colare!! Mi sembra più adatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Free, io ti voglio bene, ma il punto non era il termine "scolare" o meno. Potrebbe anche aver detto "zampillo come una fontana", sarebbe stato meglio? Ti sarebbe sembrato più probabile? Avrebbe offeso meno la sensibilità delle pie donne che sono qui sopra? Chiedo.
> Aggiungo che qui da me "scolare" è un termine d'uso comune.


Io credo che nell'intimità si possa dire ciò che si vuole. O forse manco si vuole ma si dice. Il problema sta nell'OSTENTARE. Io se vuoi ti posso dire volgarità fino a farti passare la voglia, ne conosco di veramente disgustose. Ma non ne vedo il motivo. Tu stai vomitando passato di piselli... ma non credo faccia davvero effetto a qualcuno. Se  tu ritieni che io sia una bacchettone frigida che non è in grado di lasciarsi andare e che fa sesso con la camicia di fustagno con apposita apertura, per me va bene così. Io non ti devo dimostrare nulla, pensa ciò che vuoi. Il fatto è che io, a certe cose, do una valenza esclusivamente privata ed un valore emozionale(oltre che affettivo, ma solo se c'è questo sentimento) e non mi sento affatto più figa a mettere in piazza qui di quello che, per me, è un fatto privato tra me ed un'altra persona.Tantomeno usando un linguaggio volgae per attirare l'attenzione: quello ho smesso di farlo a sedici anni, stando in mezzo a gente più grande. Tutto qui. Ma non mi scandalizzo nè mi offendo se qualcuno lo fa. Mica tutti abbiamo le stesse idee.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma le donne che hai conosciuto tu scolavano normalmente o eccezionalmente ?
> 
> (ciao AnnaB )


In media erano fradice. Cioè, bagnate prima, fradice durante e zuppe alla fine. E se ne beavano, ti dirò. Eccezionalmente un paio tra cui quella della frase.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che nell'intimità si possa dire ciò che si vuole. O forse manco si vuole ma si dice. Il problema sta nell'OSTENTARE. Io se vuoi ti posso dire volgarità fino a farti passare la voglia, ne conosco di veramente disgustose. Ma non ne vedo il motivo. Tu stai vomitando passato di piselli... ma non credo faccia davvero effetto a qualcuno. *Se tu ritieni che io sia una bacchettone frigida che non è in grado di lasciarsi andare e che fa sesso con la camicia di fustagno con apposita apertura, per me va bene così. Io non ti devo dimostrare nulla, pensa ciò che vuoi. *Il fatto è che io, a certe cose, do una valenza esclusivamente privata ed un valore emozionale(oltre che affettivo, ma solo se c'è questo sentimento) e non mi sento affatto più figa a mettere in piazza qui di quello che, per me, è un fatto privato tra me ed un'altra persona.Tantomeno usando un linguaggio volgae per attirare l'attenzione: quello ho smesso di farlo a sedici anni, stando in mezzo a gente più grande. Tutto qui. Ma non mi scandalizzo nè mi offendo se qualcuno lo fa. Mica tutti abbiamo le stesse idee.



Ah, eccola lì. Altro che ostentare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In media erano fradice. Cioè, bagnate prima, fradice durante e zuppe alla fine. E se ne beavano, ti dirò. Eccezionalmente un paio tra cui quella della frase.


:bravooo:. Non c'ho l'emoticon (oops, faccina buffa, va bene?) della ola. Teeeebeeeee! Me la trovi, pleeeaasee????


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma aridagli co' 'sto inglesismo. Alpha è la traslitterazione in caratteri latini di una lettera greca. Fai come ti pare, ma come lo scrivi tu* è un po' zotico *(non me ne vogliano i latini). IMHO è un acronimo inglese. Fa risparmiare tempo, ma siamo andati oltre ed abbiamo risolto: OMPP. Fra un po' farai come i francesi che rifiutano la sigla PC o la parola _computer_ e preferiscono la parola _ordinateur_. Se preferisci...


beh... dai non esageriamo. I latini sputazzavano meno, parlando:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, eccola lì. Altro che ostentare.


ma... sai che mi preoccupi oggi? Non è mica una battuta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... dai non esageriamo. I latini sputazzavano meno, parlando:mrgreen:


oh, beh, sono latinista inside, sputo o non sputo, mi occupo di roba latina per lavoro, ma le lettere e parole greche, greche sono  OMPP.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> scusa ma non è Colare!! Mi sembra più adatto


avevo lo stesso dubbio. Aveva pure sentito male. Vabbè. Con questa... esci da questo corpo, che ti fa male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo lo stesso dubbio. Aveva pure sentito male. Vabbè. Con questa... esci da questo corpo, che ti fa male.


e su questa, il Grande Scolapasta fa la sua porca figura, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè di grazia?
> Glielo spieghi tu allora che:
> 1) La DC è morta
> 2) C'è stata mani pulite
> ...


No, Silvio Berlusconi l'avete prodotto e promosso voi. E poi, quando mai hai parlato con Oreste? Io l'ho fatto anche la scorsa settimana e non parla di mostri o DC. Nemmeno gli altri del gruppo 7 Aprile, in verità. Negri, poi, se ne guarda bene.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In media erano fradice. Cioè, bagnate prima, fradice durante e zuppe alla fine. E se ne beavano, ti dirò. Eccezionalmente un paio tra cui quella della frase.


Fra fradiciume,colate laviche,fighe bagnate,ma che cazzo vi succede oggi?Annablume mi meraviglio di te....:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

*ma tutte*

contro sto santo uomo, ma JB cosa vi ha fatto, persino chiara, roba da non crederci.
da quando non è più maschio dominante alfa ha perso il rispetto; vedi la vita come cambia.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lui*



lui ha detto:


> contro sto santo uomo, ma JB cosa vi ha fatto, persino chiara, roba da non crederci.
> da quando non è più maschio dominante alfa ha perso il rispetto; vedi la vita come cambia.


Jb ha capito una grande cosa:meglio star sulla palle alle donne,che l'indifferenza...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero....la mia ex Serena è una donbna da poco, anzi correggo, una donna da nulla, un essere che non ha senso di esistere in quanto di una pochezza che neppure un verme potrebbe avere.


Ma allora perchè ci sei andato assieme?


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che nell'intimità si possa dire ciò che si vuole. O forse manco si vuole ma si dice. Il problema sta nell'OSTENTARE. Io se vuoi ti posso dire volgarità fino a farti passare la voglia, ne conosco di veramente disgustose. Ma non ne vedo il motivo. Tu stai vomitando passato di piselli... ma non credo faccia davvero effetto a qualcuno. Se  tu ritieni che io sia una bacchettone frigida che non è in grado di lasciarsi andare e che fa sesso con la camicia di fustagno con apposita apertura, per me va bene così. Io non ti devo dimostrare nulla, pensa ciò che vuoi. Il fatto è che io, a certe cose, do una valenza esclusivamente privata ed un valore emozionale(oltre che affettivo, ma solo se c'è questo sentimento) e non mi sento affatto più figa a mettere in piazza qui di quello che, per me, è un fatto privato tra me ed un'altra persona.Tantomeno usando un linguaggio volgae per attirare l'attenzione: quello ho smesso di farlo a sedici anni, stando in mezzo a gente più grande. Tutto qui. Ma non mi scandalizzo nè mi offendo se qualcuno lo fa. Mica tutti abbiamo le stesse idee.


scolare non è un termine volgare, è proprio da pirla usarlo, secondo me
ao, ma non vi incazzate quando in macchina o in aereo qualcuno parla di incidenti??


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ha capito una grande cosa:meglio star sulla palle alle donne,che l'indifferenza...!:rotfl:


ma a me non sta sulle palle. Mi risultano incomprensibili certi suoi sbroccamenti. Oh ma non illuderti... mi risultano incomprensibili anche certi TUOI sbroccamenti:mrgreen: anche alcuni miei, a volte:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> tuo marito può amarti e restare accanto a te anche senza rtutto questo...


Si...
Ma come sai...
Tira di più un pel...

Quindi se un marito non si vuol mettere nei guai

stia accanto a sua moglie no?

Se esci sempre assieme a tua moglie
la vedo dura

tradirla no?

Ma come sai è un attimo fare i galletti quando la moglie non ci vede no?

Sbaglio?

Poi capisci sono anche forme di insicurezza no?
Dire eh vedi cara moglie il tuo maschietto qua?

Tutte lo vogliono
ma nessuno se lo piglia no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scolare non è un termine volgare, è proprio da pirla usarlo, secondo me
> ao, ma non vi incazzate quando in macchina o in aereo qualcuno parla di incidenti??


non riesco ad associarlo allo scolo. Solo alla pasta. Infatti, ti giuro, ho letto velocemente i post e non capivo dov'era il problema:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> scolare non è un termine volgare, è proprio da pirla usarlo, secondo me
> ao, ma non vi incazzate quando in macchina o in aereo qualcuno parla di incidenti??


Quando guido io tutti mi parlano di incidenti.....!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb ha capito una grande cosa:meglio star sulla palle alle donne,che l'indifferenza...!:rotfl:


Ma a me non sta sulle palle (?), per niente. L'ho anche detto più volte.


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando guido io tutti mi parlano di incidenti.....!:rotfl:



ma sbattili giù dalla macchina!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbicilata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma a me non sta sulle palle. Mi risultano incomprensibili certi suoi sbroccamenti. Oh ma non illuderti... mi risultano incomprensibili anche certi TUOI sbroccamenti:mrgreen: anche alcuni miei, a volte:mrgreen:


I miei?Ma se non litigo più neanche annablume e dai...:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non riesco ad associarlo allo scolo. Solo alla pasta. Infatti, ti giuro, ho letto velocemente i post e non capivo dov'era il problema:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:sbatti:


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma sbattili giù dalla macchina!:mrgreen:


Ma no dai non posso farlo.....:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra fradiciume,colate laviche,fighe bagnate,ma che cazzo vi succede oggi?Annablume mi meraviglio di te....:rotfl:


perche?  Ho parlato anche di Grande Scolapasta, che altro dovrei dire?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè Diletta parla di coppia aperta in un forum dove ci stanno traditi e traditori e suscita così tanto clamore?
> 
> 
> Mah!!
> ...


Ultimo...
Guardami negli occhi...
Tu sai quanto male ti ha fatto
capire che in definitiva
tua moglie non era certo una roccia 
o una santa

e che in una certa occasione 

è stata debole pure lei no?

E sai benissimo come si sta quando ci si ritrova soli con sè stessi a chiedersi...

Ma che schifo, ma allora mi sono sposato na troia eh? Na malafemmina?

Io so che tu l'hai perdonata
perchè consideri tutto quanto il resto
di quanto lei è per te no?

E lì, hai mostrato una grandezza d'animo
che non è dei più.

In fondo hai ben visto
come è una moglie quando si sente in colpa verso suo marito no?

Che arrivi al punto di dirle...
Dai basta non fa niente...
gettiamoci dietro le spalle pure questa brutta storia...no?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Annablume*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma a me non sta sulle palle (?), per niente. L'ho anche detto più volte.


Giusto,a te sta sulle palle,quello con i capelli al vento,la faccia da cazzo e gli occhiali da sole....!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto,a te sta sulle palle,quello con i capelli al vento,la faccia da cazzo e gli occhiali da sole....!:rotfl:


che ne sai? Lo conosci, forse?


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai non posso farlo.....:rotfl:



ma dai!
arrivi in controsterzo, tiri il freno a mano e contemporaneamente gli apri la portiera!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non piangere simy..non serve...
> oscuro *non me la da *ne a me ne a farfy...stai tranquila...


mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



gas ha detto:


> mi sono perso qualcosa?


Più che altro deve averlo perso oscuro


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ne sei proprio convinto?


Mah loro si propongono così...
Ma non ho sperimentato...
SOno troppo spilorcio...

Ma confesso 

che sta curiosità di provare 

ogni tanto mi assale

Ma è anche vero che se io dico a mia moglie
Ho esigenza di fare quello che voglio del mio corpo....pagando una puttana...

Lei risponde
Ho esigenza di fare quello che voglio con la tua carta di credito...

E mi si smorzano subito gli ormoni...

Se io dico...
dai ti prego...lascia che io mi tolga questo capriccio...
Lei mi risponde...anch'io mi tolgo qualche capriccio...
tende nuove, asciugatrice, lavastoviglie, una nuova tv in camera, dei bei stivali qui e là...un collier, orecchini d'oro...gioielli....ecc..ecc..ecc...

Al che dico...
Va bon dai...ordianiamoci una pizza capricciosa...no?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che ne sai? Lo conosci, forse?


Ho una profonda conoscenza di quel tizio,un pò angelo un pò diavolo,anarchico e carismatico,affascina molto anche me...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che nell'intimità si possa dire ciò che si vuole. O forse manco si vuole ma si dice. Il problema sta nell'OSTENTARE. Io se vuoi ti posso dire volgarità fino a farti passare la voglia, ne conosco di veramente disgustose. Ma non ne vedo il motivo. Tu stai vomitando passato di piselli... ma non credo faccia davvero effetto a qualcuno. Se tu ritieni che io sia una bacchettone frigida che non è in grado di lasciarsi andare e che fa sesso con la camicia di fustagno con apposita apertura, per me va bene così. Io non ti devo dimostrare nulla, pensa ciò che vuoi. Il fatto è che io, a certe cose, do una valenza esclusivamente privata ed un valore emozionale(oltre che affettivo, ma solo se c'è questo sentimento) e non mi sento affatto più figa a mettere in piazza qui di quello che, per me, è un fatto privato tra me ed un'altra persona.Tantomeno usando un linguaggio volgae per attirare l'attenzione: quello ho smesso di farlo a sedici anni, stando in mezzo a gente più grande. Tutto qui. Ma non mi scandalizzo nè mi offendo se qualcuno lo fa. Mica tutti abbiamo le stesse idee.


  la tua esternazione è mitica
mi sei piaciuta moltisssssssimo :up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma dai!
> arrivi in controsterzo, tiri il freno a mano e contemporaneamente gli apri la portiera!


1700kg,4x4..in controsterzo non è semplice!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro deve averlo perso oscuro


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... sai che mi preoccupi oggi? Non è mica una battuta.


Io? Sono cose che hai scritto tu, eh.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Attente*



farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro deve averlo perso oscuro


Voi scherzate....poi quando vi strapperò le mutande a morsi ne riparliamo...!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una profonda conoscenza di quel tizio,un pò angelo un pò diavolo,anarchico e carismatico,affascina molto anche me...:rotfl:


ah, ok. Allora ci credo


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi scherzate....poi quando vi strapperò le mutande a morsi ne riparliamo...!:rotfl:


e chi ti ha detto che le portino


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> e chi ti ha detto che le portino


Le portano,perchè sanno che mi piace strapparle!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Sono cose che hai scritto tu, eh.


sì... ma a me preoccupano quelle che hai scritto tu. Rien. devo tornare nella cripta. Datti un po' di cremina, hai la pelle screpolata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> contro sto santo uomo, ma JB cosa vi ha fatto, *persino chiara*, roba da non crederci.
> da quando non è più maschio dominante alfa ha perso il rispetto; vedi la vita come cambia.



ma come persino chiara?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le portano,perchè sanno che mi piace strapparle!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le portano,perchè sanno che mi piace strapparle!:rotfl:



a proposito di mutande e di strappare...le avete mai provate le mutande fatte di caramelle??
esistono, eh.
scusate ma me le avete fatte rivenire in mente,
ora le posto pure.







chissà se rendono..


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come persino chiara?



è amico di Ultimo. :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a proposito di mutande e di strappare...le avete mai provate le mutande fatte di caramelle??
> esistono, eh.
> scusate ma me le avete fatte rivenire in mente,
> ora le posto pure.
> ...


chissà quanto sono comode. D'estate, poi, si squagliano?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ah*



babsi ha detto:


> a proposito di mutande e di strappare...le avete mai provate le mutande fatte di caramelle??
> esistono, eh.
> scusate ma me le avete fatte rivenire in mente,
> ora le posto pure.
> ...


Se dentro c'è un culo eversivo rendono....!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a proposito di mutande e di strappare...le avete mai provate le mutande fatte di caramelle??
> esistono, eh.
> scusate ma me le avete fatte rivenire in mente,
> ora le posto pure.
> ...


naaa si altera il sapore..:lecca:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a proposito di mutande e di strappare...le avete mai provate le mutande fatte di caramelle??
> esistono, eh.
> scusate ma me le avete fatte rivenire in mente,
> ora le posto pure.
> ...



minchia, le stese collanine che mi davano le suore all'asilo


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sperando di chiarie... se capisci bene se no pace

La frase:

"Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?"

Primo. *Leggetelo*. Mi suona un invito di piazza... guardate ehi gente qui tutti!

Secondo. *Basta solo leggerlo* Non serve altro...Che diavolo serve conoscerlo?

Terzo. *Che altro cercate per inquadrarlo*... Mi suona come processo sommario.

Ne ho letti molti di forum dove si picchiava duro... anche il mitico tradi.it... ma credimi questa ha superato di gran lunga molti post spazzatura.

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minchia, le stese collanine che mi davano le suore all'asilo


prima le mettevano nelle mutande?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima le mettevano nelle mutande?



:unhappy: spero di no


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chissà quanto sono comode. D'estate, poi, si squagliano?


secondo me sono scomodissime
e se poi le caramelline sono andate a male?
:mexican:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> naaa si altera il sapore..:lecca:


l'emoticon è fantasticaaaaaa
ahahahah
:lecca:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> secondo me sono scomodissime
> e se poi le caramelline sono andate a male?
> :mexican:


consolati pensando che non le devi mangiare te :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

saranno almeno sugar free?





babsi ha detto:


> secondo me sono scomodissime
> e se poi le caramelline sono andate a male?
> :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> saranno almeno sugar free?


che non si farebbe per la salute dentale del (nostro?) uomo...:risata:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> l'emoticon è fantasticaaaaaa
> ahahahah
> :lecca:


non solo l'emoticon :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*cmq*

Cmq oggi non vi siete regolati.Tutti quanti,nessuno escluso.:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> consolati pensando che non le devi mangiare te :mrgreen:


una ne assaggerei cmq..
tanto per parcondicio...
e poi guarda qua...
c'è anche la versione maschile neh


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggetelo, basta solo leggerlo, che altro cercate per inquadrarlo?



cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

non vorrei che lui poi pretendesse dei boxer di marshmallow , che detesto:unhappy:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

c'è anche la versione maschile neh






[/QUOTE]


ohh basta la .... mi piace neh !!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



babsi ha detto:


> una ne assaggerei cmq..
> tanto per parcondicio...
> e poi guarda qua...
> c'è anche la versione maschile neh


Vabbè nel mio caso con queste ci copro si e no un testicolo...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> una ne assaggerei cmq..
> tanto per parcondicio...
> e poi guarda qua...
> c'è anche la versione maschile neh



che bella mano che hacostui!


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa vuoi dire?


Arrivi Tardi...

Cattivik


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei che lui poi pretendesse dei boxer di *marshmallow* , che detesto:unhappy:


Minerva non bestemmiare
apa:
sono buonissimi invece!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che bella mano che hacostui!


hai veramente ragione


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che bella mano che hacostui!


non hai visto il resto :rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che bella mano che hacostui!



..proprio la mano..!!
sìsì


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Arrivi Tardi...
> 
> Cattivik



Ma uffi al solito


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> No, Silvio Berlusconi l'avete prodotto e promosso voi. E poi, quando mai hai parlato con Oreste? Io l'ho fatto anche la scorsa settimana e non parla di mostri o DC. Nemmeno gli altri del gruppo 7 Aprile, in verità. Negri, poi, se ne guarda bene.


Beh allora prova a dire a Oreste Scalzone...
Che il vino ha molti effetti collaterali....

Insomma la seconda guerra mondiale è finita nel 1945...
Mi pare che anche la guerra fredda sia finita

Mi pare che Scalzone sia ancora convinto della sua guerra contro le istituzioni...

Ma nulla di Potere operaio, Lotta Continua si è realizzato

Oramai perfino Capanna...è da ospizio...

La natura ha fatto il suo corso

E il vero cammino dei popoli è inarrestabile...

L'unica cosa che chiederei a quella gente a partire da Toni Negri...
è che mi mostrino il loro libretto di lavoro...come operai...

Poi decido che farne...

Almeno che gli attivisti
abbiano conosciuto l'odore dei mestieri
la catena di montaggio
ecc..ecc.e.cc....

Ancora oggi quella gente non è riuscita a capire come mai
il mondo operaio non li ha seguiti...

E anzi..
Li ha scagati...

Penso che il più grande insegnamento di vita
l'ho avuto
lavorando in fabbrica
nelle estati
per pagarmi gli studi


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma uffi al solito


Che ci vuoi fare io sono arrivato tardi come trombamico di basbi...

Cattivik

P.S. Vuoi essere tu la mia trombamica?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> una ne assaggerei cmq..
> tanto per parcondicio...
> e poi guarda qua...
> c'è anche la versione maschile neh


Babsi le voglio....
Le voglio a tutti i costi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare io sono arrivato tardi come trombamico di basbi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Vuoi essere tu la mia trombamica?




ok si ....
se non è una cosa che fa male però!:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok si ....
> se non è una cosa che fa male però!:mrgreen:


Dipende se sei come minerva fa malissimo... se no no...

Cattivik


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Babsi le voglio....
> Le voglio a tutti i costi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si comprano in un qualsiasi sexy shop immagino..
quello sotto casa mia le aveva(ed era un negozio di articoli per la casa, manco un sexy-shop, pensa un po'), anche se io non mi sono mai azzardata
Conte però per fare la tua porca figura dovresti avere il fisichetto dell'ominide qui sopra eh??


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok si ....
> _se non è una cosa che fa male però*!*_:mrgreen:



è una frase volutamente provocatoria alla quale, se fossi stato uomo, avrei risposto malissimo, ma proprio malissimo, luna.....

:mexican:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



babsi ha detto:


> si comprano in un qualsiasi sexy shop immagino..
> quello sotto casa mia le aveva(ed era un negozio di articoli per la casa, manco un sexy-shop, pensa un po'), anche se io non mi sono mai azzardata
> Conte però per fare la tua porca figura dovresti avere il fisichetto dell'ominide qui sopra eh??


Si,conte ti consiglio di metterci un pò d'ovatta dentro,se no con quella zigulì che ti ritrovi fra le gambe rischi di confonderlo con le altre piccole caramelline.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> si comprano in un qualsiasi sexy shop immagino..
> quello sotto casa mia le aveva(ed era un negozio di articoli per la casa, manco un sexy-shop, pensa un po'), anche se io non mi sono mai azzardata
> Conte però per fare la tua porca figura dovresti avere il fisichetto dell'ominide qui sopra eh??


Ma ascolta mia piccola e dolcissima babsi...
Io ti ho offerto su un piatto d'oro
la possibilità di farmi un regalo...

E ringrazio qui pubblicamente le forumiste di tradi

per il regalo che mi hanno spedito a Natale...

Veramente un regalo atipico che ho apprezzato in maniera asettica!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Grazie ragazze

vi voglio bene
a mio modo.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ..proprio la mano..!!
> sìsì



a parte gli scherzi...
una bella mano è da apprezzare ...
soprattutto la mano morta:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,conte ti consiglio di metterci un pò d'ovatta dentro,se no con quella zigulì che ti ritrovi fra le gambe rischi di confonderlo con le altre piccole caramelline.:rotfl:


Si vero dopo che è venuto si ridimensiona di molto...
Ma quando svetta chiedi a Tebe, o alle altre che l'hanno visto....

Nessuna si è lamentata...

Ma dicono che il segreto del conte
stia nelle sue dita...

dicono...

Non capisco che cosa ci trovino nelle mie dita...

ma fanno tanti bei saltini....su e giù...qui e là...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero dopo che è venuto si ridimensiona di molto...
> Ma quando svetta chiedi a Tebe, o alle altre che l'hanno visto....
> 
> Nessuna si è lamentata...
> ...


già sempre a farti le pippe con quelle manine........!


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a parte gli scherzi...
> una bella mano è da apprezzare ...
> soprattutto la mano morta:mrgreen:



a me la mano dell'uomo colpisce (non in quel senso, zozzoni :carneval
però luna t'assicuro che nel caso del tipo in foto....non mi ero soffermata esattamente su quello diciamo...
:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> è una frase volutamente provocatoria alla quale, se fossi stato uomo, avrei risposto malissimo, ma proprio malissimo, luna.....
> 
> :mexican:



uhmmm...
che permalosa!
di grazia come avresti risposto...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> a me la mano dell'uomo colpisce (non in quel senso, zozzoni :carneval
> però luna t'assicuro che nel caso del tipo in foto....non mi ero soffermata esattamente su quello diciamo...
> :singleeye:


In effetti poca roba....!:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti poca roba....!:rotfl:



ma mica mi riferivo al contenuto della mutanda caramellosa...
ma al ventre dell'uomo in questione.
vabè insomma tanta robba.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> si comprano in un qualsiasi sexy shop immagino..
> quello sotto casa mia le aveva(ed era un negozio di articoli per la casa, manco un sexy-shop, pensa un po'), anche se io non mi sono mai azzardata
> Conte però per fare la tua porca figura dovresti avere il fisichetto dell'ominide qui sopra eh??


detto tra me e te... non mi pare particolarmente degno di nota. Però bisogna dargli il beneficio del dubbio, dato che non è al massimo dell'attività. Comunque, torno nella cripta. Ci rivediamo alla prossima telefonata noiosa.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Se se*



babsi ha detto:


> ma mica mi riferivo al contenuto della mutanda caramellosa...
> ma al ventre dell'uomo in questione.
> vabè insomma tanta robba.


Se vabbè....:rotfl:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> uhmmm...
> che permalosa!
> di grazia come avresti risposto...:mrgreen:



non si può dire che mi censurano!!
è che di fronte a certe rispostine si scatena l'istinto maschile che è in me e divento proprio truce
:rock:

ma in senso buono eh!


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> si comprano in un qualsiasi sexy shop immagino..
> quello sotto casa mia le aveva(ed era un negozio di articoli per la casa, manco un sexy-shop, pensa un po'), anche se io non mi sono mai azzardata
> Conte però per fare la tua porca figura dovresti avere il fisichetto dell'ominide qui sopra eh??



Ce l'ha ,ce l'ha...


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> una ne assaggerei cmq..
> tanto per parcondicio...
> e poi guarda qua...
> c'è anche la versione maschile neh



:scared:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vabbè....:rotfl:



giuro!
:singleeye:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :scared:


AnnaBlume
a me non spaventerebbe
anzi
proprio per niente

(arf)
(all'attaccoooo)
:spaghetti:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> AnnaBlume
> a me non spaventerebbe
> anzi
> proprio per niente
> ...


Ma no tesoro, mi spaventa la bruttezza del tanga. E l'uomo che indossa un tanga. E, se la devo dire tutta, la ceretta fatta male che si vede dalla foto. Già che si è 'cerettato', che perlomeno la ricrescita non si veda :mrgreen:. Per finire, mi fanno schifo le caramelle e i dolci in genere. I fisici tonici invece no 

Edit: questo c'ha pure un accenno di panza...:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

gran bella mano, ribadisco .uno conciato così mi fa solo ridere, ma
con quella mano confesso che un mezzo ormone si è tirato su dal letargo , con la sua cuffia da pigiamino , aperto un occhio ed è riuscito ad esclamare un ahperò.
poi è morto dallo sforzo ma tant'è.



punti e virgole a piacere


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

:risata:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma no tesoro, mi spaventa la bruttezza del tanga. E l'uomo che indossa un tanga. E, se la devo dire tutta, la ceretta fatta male che si vede dalla foto. Già che si è 'cerettato', che perlomeno la ricrescita non si veda :mrgreen:. Per finire, mi fanno schifo le caramelle e i dolci in genere. I fisici tonici invece no
> 
> Edit: questo c'ha pure un accenno di panza...:singleeye:


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> AnnaBlume
> a me non spaventerebbe
> anzi
> proprio per niente
> ...



:rotfl:


ma che attacco ...
se uno mi si presenta cosi mi farebbe ridere ...
fino a farmi la pipi addosso naturalmente visto la mia età e i problemi che ne conseguono...
poi ho una specie di adorazioni per le mani...
quindi mi soffermo su quella...
verde mio


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gran bella mano, ribadisco .uno conciato così mi fa solo ridere, ma
> con quella mano confesso che un mezzo ormone si è tirato su dal letargo , con la sua cuffia da pigiamino , aperto un occhio ed è riuscito ad esclamare un ahperò.
> poi è morto dallo sforzo ma tant'è.
> 
> ...



quoto 
peccato non poter approvare


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

:sbatti:





lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> peccato non poter approvare


ci tenevo tanto


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:ci tenevo tanto




Lo so ...
per quello l'ho voluto sottolineare:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so ...
> per quello l'ho voluto sottolineare:mrgreen:


immaginavo:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma no tesoro, mi spaventa la bruttezza del tanga. E l'uomo che indossa un tanga. E, se la devo dire tutta, la ceretta fatta male che si vede dalla foto. Già che si è 'cerettato', che perlomeno la ricrescita non si veda :mrgreen:. Per finire, mi fanno schifo le caramelle e i dolci in genere. I fisici tonici invece no
> 
> Edit: *questo c'ha pure un accenno di panza...*:singleeye:


mi auguro che tu stia scherzando, anche se, sinceramente, non credo proprio. 
per me sei la solita blablabla che se la tira a più non posso.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> una ne assaggerei cmq..
> tanto per parcondicio...
> e poi guarda qua...
> c'è anche la versione maschile neh



Non so se l'ormone crolla maggiormente per la depilazione o per il tanga:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma no tesoro, mi spaventa la bruttezza del tanga. E l'uomo che indossa un tanga. E, se la devo dire tutta, la ceretta fatta male che si vede dalla foto. Già che si è 'cerettato', che perlomeno la ricrescita non si veda :mrgreen:. Per finire, mi fanno schifo le caramelle e i dolci in genere. I fisici tonici invece no
> 
> Edit: *questo c'ha pure un accenno di panza.*..:singleeye:



scusa dove lo vedi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu stia scherzando, anche se, sinceramente, non credo proprio.
> per me sei la solita blablabla che se la tira a più non posso.


me la tiro *io* se penso che *questo* *della foto* c'ha un accenno di pancetta? Ah, beh, contento tu :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa dove lo vedi?


sbaglio, dici? Boh, dalla foto mi sembra


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> me la tiro *io* se penso che *questo* *della foto* c'ha un accenno di pancetta? Ah, beh, contento tu :up:


Però davvero è inmpossibile vederci un accenno di pancia.
Poi a me non piace, ma non certo per questo


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> me la tiro *io* se penso che *questo* *della foto* c'ha un accenno di pancetta? Ah, beh, contento tu :up:


e te la tiri si, ma dove è l'ACCENNO DI PANZA. vorresti un fisico con la tartaruga, però sicuramente non muscoloso, e poi la ceretta non fresca, tu sei nata per criticare solo ed esclusivamente per il piacere di farlo. sei tale e quale a JB, più educata.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sbaglio, dici? Boh, dalla foto mi sembra


i gusti sono sacri.
per il resto già sai, occhio al fondamentalismo sulla linea


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Edit: questo c'ha pure un accenno di panza...:singleeye:


urka io cos'ho allora??? :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e te la tiri si, ma dove è l'ACCENNO DI PANZA. vorresti un fisico con la tartaruga, però sicuramente non muscoloso, e poi la ceretta non fresca, tu sei nata per criticare solo ed esclusivamente per il piacere di farlo. sei tale e quale a JB, più educata.


non dire eresie


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gran bella mano, ribadisco .uno conciato così mi fa solo ridere, ma
> *con quella mano confesso che un mezzo ormone si è tirato su dal letargo *, con la sua cuffia da pigiamino , aperto un occhio ed è riuscito ad esclamare un ahperò.
> poi è morto dallo sforzo ma tant'è.
> 
> ...


Ma allora dovresti vedere le mia, micetta.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sbaglio, dici? Boh, dalla foto mi sembra



Minchia Anna, ma dove la vedi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e te la tiri si, ma dove è l'ACCENNO DI PANZA. vorresti un fisico con la tartaruga, però sicuramente non muscoloso, e poi la ceretta non fresca, tu sei nata per criticare solo ed esclusivamente per il piacere di farlo. sei tale e quale a JB, più educata.


ripeto, contento tu. Io non vorrei proprio niente. Se poi ti picchi così, della tua pancia o non pancia non sono responsabile io


----------



## free (24 Gennaio 2013)

io vedo il contrario
vedo un ragazzino, non un uomo
ha una figura molto snella e quasi adolescenziale

_l'è mia un oman, l'è un fiulin
_detto in dialetto è più chiaro:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Va bene, oh, mi sono sbagliata, sarà l'età che non ci vedo 

nella foto si vede poco tranne il tanga caramelloso, e in quel poco che vedo mi pareva ci fosse un accenno di pancia, comunque non tutto questo tono. State buoni, ho capito che ci vedo male :mrgreen:



questo la pancia non ce l'ha, ma fa delle foto ridicole :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> urka io cos'ho allora??? :unhappy:



ciao collega...concordo..io poi che non ho 20 ne 30.ne40 anni la debbo per forza un po'avere...comunque sono stato qualche settimana in saune,li tutti nudi...donne e uomini..mi sono risollevato.c'e moltoooo di peggio...delle robe vergognose..


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non dire eresie


bhe forse ho esagerato, ma è sulla buona strada; so che ti piace e la metti sotto la tua ala, ma ........ 



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ripeto, contento tu. Io non vorrei proprio niente. Se poi ti picchi così, della tua pancia o non pancia non sono responsabile io


ma contento di cosa? hai detto che ha la pancia. ma la pancia dov'è? lo hai detto a GRATIS, tanto per criticare.
te capì.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *bhe forse ho esagerato, ma è sulla buona strada; so che ti piace e la metti sotto la tua ala, ma ........
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Ma più che altro sono io non piacerle che non Anna a piacerle. Tutto ok.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao *collega...*concordo..io poi che non ho 20 ne 30.ne40 anni la debbo per forza un po'avere...comunque sono stato qualche settimana in saune,li tutti nudi...donne e uomini..mi sono risollevato.c'e moltoooo di peggio...delle robe vergognose..


di lavoro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> bhe forse ho esagerato, ma è sulla buona strada; so che ti piace e la metti sotto la tua ala, ma ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


riformulo più semplice: se ti fa star bene pensarlo o dirlo, fai pure. Se ti sei inalberato, non intendevo parlar di te


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo...
> Guardami negli occhi...
> Tu sai quanto male ti ha fatto
> capire che in definitiva
> ...




Ora non per polemizzare, ne per difendere ne attaccare, ma leggetelo il conte, perchè c'è altro dietro le tante mutandine di cui lui ci parla e si inorgoglisce. 

Grazie contuzzo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cosa vuoi dire?



Voglio dire che esistono sproloqui insensati e dettati da tanta ignoranza, i miei. Voglio dire che esistono sproloqui dettati da tanta cultura, i suoi.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> riformulo più semplice: se ti fa star bene pensarlo o dirlo, fai pure. Se ti sei inalberato, non intendevo parlar di te


annaBlume, noi due non ci capiamo mai; inalberato per cosa. pensi che uno scambio di idee possa farmi inalberare?
critico il tuo modo di fare e di esprimerti, trovi difetti quasi ovunque e in chiunque. tutto qua.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che nell'intimità si possa dire ciò che si vuole. O forse manco si vuole ma si dice. Il problema sta nell'OSTENTARE. Io se vuoi ti posso dire volgarità fino a farti passare la voglia, ne conosco di veramente disgustose. Ma non ne vedo il motivo. Tu stai vomitando passato di piselli... ma non credo faccia davvero effetto a qualcuno. Se  tu ritieni che io sia una bacchettone frigida che non è in grado di lasciarsi andare e che fa sesso con la camicia di fustagno con apposita apertura, per me va bene così. Io non ti devo dimostrare nulla, pensa ciò che vuoi. Il fatto è che io, a certe cose, do una valenza esclusivamente privata ed un valore emozionale(oltre che affettivo, ma solo se c'è questo sentimento) e non mi sento affatto più figa a mettere in piazza qui di quello che, per me, è un fatto privato tra me ed un'altra persona.Tantomeno usando un linguaggio volgae per attirare l'attenzione: quello ho smesso di farlo a sedici anni, stando in mezzo a gente più grande. Tutto qui. Ma non mi scandalizzo nè mi offendo se qualcuno lo fa. Mica tutti abbiamo le stesse idee.



Mitica.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Annuccia, cerchiamo di avere rispetto per le scelte di Diletta, e cerchiamo per come fa sbri e per come fai tu di dialogare. Altrimenti io o Diletta o chi per lei potrebbe stancarsi e cominciare a rinfacciare quello che si ha in questo forum, quello che si sa degli utenti di questo forum, troppi hanno alzato la testa! troppi hanno esclamato! con dietro le spalle situazioni altrettanto spiacevoli come e peggio di quella di Diletta.
> 
> Stimo Diletta per la sua capacità di difendersi, anche se sono sicuro che per certe espressioni scritte si mangerebbe le mani, ma capita spesso di scrivere perchè magari ti fanno partire l'embolo, e non capita comunque spesso di leggere realtà, ed in questo caso di Diletta, che scrive quando potrebbe non farlo.


In un'altra discussione tu mi dicesti di leggere bene.
Tu hai letto bene quel che si è scritto a Diletta?
Non si discute la coppia aperta (che è una cagata e chi ci ha provato ne è uscito disfatto) che non c'è, si discute una visione dei rapporti uomo-donna e una idea dell'uomo che dovrebbe raccapricciare qualunque uomo e donna. Questo non accade perché i charter verso il Brasile o la Thailandia sono sempre strapieni :bleah:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In media erano fradice. Cioè, bagnate prima, fradice durante e zuppe alla fine. E se ne beavano, ti dirò. Eccezionalmente un paio tra cui quella della frase.


Un maschio alfa o alhpa che sia non da delucidazioni. Dicono eh.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In un'altra discussione tu mi dicesti di leggere bene.
> Tu hai letto bene quel che si è scritto a Diletta?
> Non si discute la coppia aperta (che è una cagata e chi ci ha provato ne è uscito disfatto) che non c'è, si discute una visione dei rapporti uomo-donna e una idea dell'uomo che dovrebbe raccapricciare qualunque uomo e donna. Questo non accade perché i charter verso il Brasile o la Thailandia sono sempre strapieni :bleah:



Si si ho letto bene le tue frecciatine a Diletta, che bel modo eh.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma tu leggi?....
> 
> perchè qui si discute non la sua scelta ma la sua idea di uomo...l'uomo. è. così .di. conseguenza .la .donna .deve .fare. così....
> 
> ...



...eccomi!! Ma non per molto oggi.
Ma chi ha detto che l'uomo ha sempre in testa l'idea della figa. Ho sempre sostenuto quello che dici anche te e che sanno tutti: che all'uomo PIACE e, ma questo lo aggiungo io, che, se fosse strasicuro di non essere mai scoperto, ogni tanto sfrutterebbe quell'occasione che può capitare.
Ma non dico davvero niente di che...

Per rispondere ad un tuo post passato, la mia dolce metà è un ex libertino, ovvero un ex donnaiolo. Ha chiuso quando gli ho messo la fede al dito, scegliendo la fedeltà per amor mio.
Poi, dopo anni, ha riavuto un ritorno al passato, diciamo una ricaduta...questi i fatti. 

Certo che non c'è una ricetta miracolosa e universale, magari...ed è proprio per questo che ogni coppia cerca il proprio equilibrio quando quello di prima, per forza di cose, non esiste più. 
O la coppia scoppia o sperimenta altre strade, alla luce di ciò che è emerso dalla tempesta.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> di lavoro?



no amico..di miciosita'...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scolare non è un termine volgare, è proprio da pirla usarlo, secondo me
> ao, ma non vi incazzate quando in macchina o in aereo qualcuno parla di incidenti??


Quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma io questo volerle insegnare qualcosa proprio non lo leggo
> Occhiverdi è entrato qui dicendo che ha una coinquilina. Ognuno fa il cavolo che vuole ma a loro sta bene così.
> Il Conte sono anni che dice la stessa cosa.
> Io stessa non ho un matrimonio che possa ritenersi tale
> ...


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> annaBlume, noi due non ci capiamo mai; inalberato per cosa. pensi che uno scambio di idee possa farmi inalberare?
> critico il tuo modo di fare e di esprimerti, trovi difetti quasi ovunque e in chiunque. tutto qua.


ah beh, tu li trovi in me . Poi, non è vero che critico solo, condivido, quoto e anche approvo moltissimo. Mai i tuoi interventi, utlimamente, né per forma né per contenuti, ma non è che me ne dia tanta pena. Tu, un pochino, invece. Troppo, mi sembra. E sì, sembri piccarti e nemmeno poco. Ma la pancia non è mica tua...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è amico di Ultimo. :singleeye:



So che scherzi, ma voglio evidenziare la parola amicizia, usiamola con garbo eh, che è molto importante. più del tofu sicuramente. :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, in malissima fede. Quando io le scrivo che è un'addormita fessa, motivandole il tutto per filo e per segno, non lo faccio perchè me ne freghi particolarmente di come cazzo vive la sua vita, lo faccio perchè mi diverto a smontarla pezzo pezzo, mica per lei. Tu non ci dormi la notte, immagino, vè? Ma fammelo tu il piacere, dai.




Piacere di condividere con te lo stesso divertimento di smontarti pezzo per pezzo.
Peccato che oggi non possa starci tanto qui, a dialogare con un tipico campione di represso, che per sentirsi vagamente uomo ha bisogno di aiutarsi con gli insulti e parolacce di bassissima lega, anzi da vomito.
Mamma mia, che gente che esiste a questo mondo!!
Come faremo?!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Sperando di chiarie... se capisci bene se no pace
> 
> La frase:
> 
> ...



Che si fa per campare eh.


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che si fa per campare eh.


Si lavora....

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Arrivi Tardi...
> 
> Cattivik


Non arriva tardi, sei arrivato tardi tu, leggi, decidi che interpretazione dare a quello che leggi e sentenzi, da cattivik cioè:scared:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ecco*



free ha detto:


> io vedo il contrario
> vedo un ragazzino, non un uomo
> ha una figura molto snella e quasi adolescenziale
> 
> ...


Ecco una che di fisici ne capisce....!Effettivamente non vedo pancetta neanche io,l'uomo con la pancetta non si può vedere....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> me la tiro *io* se penso che *questo* *della foto* c'ha un accenno di pancetta? Ah, beh, contento tu :up:


Santa maria madre di Dio.....


----------



## Cattivik (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non arriva tardi, sei arrivato tardi tu, leggi, decidi che interpretazione dare a quello che leggi e sentenzi, da cattivik cioè:scared:


Pace amen e cosi sia...

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io vedo il contrario
> vedo un ragazzino, non un uomo
> ha una figura molto snella e quasi adolescenziale
> 
> ...


Infatti avrà 16 anni. Quella non è pancetta, è adipe adolescenziale.


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diletta conosce solo uomini sfigari,quelli che devono pagare o adulare per sfilare qualche mutanda...!




...ma magari fosse stato come dici tu. L'avrei avuto tutto quanto per me: anima e corpo, invece di dividerlo con quelle troie da strapazzo, lontane anni luce da me.
Che non succeda mai più una cosa simile...perché si salvi chi può!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti avrà 16 anni. *Quella non è pancetta, è adipe adolescenziale*.


Ma dove? Dove lo vedi?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ecco*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti avrà 16 anni. Quella non è pancetta, è adipe adolescenziale.


Infatti!Anche la mano è adolescenziale.....!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Va bene, oh, mi sono sbagliata, sarà l'età che non ci vedo
> 
> nella foto si vede poco tranne il tanga caramelloso, e in quel poco che vedo mi pareva ci fosse un accenno di pancia, comunque non tutto questo tono. State buoni, ho capito che ci vedo male :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Tanto ridicola che hai pescato un bell'uomo, cosa che a molte donne non piace, parlo del fisico eh, cit non mio ma di altre.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma magari fosse stato come dici tu. L'avrei avuto tutto quanto per me: anima e corpo, invece di dividerlo con quelle troie da strapazzo, lontane anni luce da me.
> Che non succeda mai più una cosa simile...perché si salvi chi può!


Cmq sei unica!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi ricordano?
> poi ti lascio alla tua missione perché ho dedicato anche troppo tempo al tuo caso:
> quei ragazzini alle medie  che le sparano grosse con l'occhietto agli altri, o alle ragazzine compiaciuti e pasciuti di spararla grossa.
> e a me di fare quella con gli occhiali racchietta verginella *un po' diverte*.ma non esagerare.cià


Esatto.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eccomi!! Ma non per molto oggi.
> Ma chi ha detto che l'uomo ha sempre in testa l'idea della figa. Ho sempre sostenuto quello che dici anche te e che sanno tutti: che all'uomo PIACE e, ma questo lo aggiungo io, che, se fosse strasicuro di non essere mai scoperto, ogni tanto sfrutterebbe quell'occasione che può capitare.
> Ma non dico davvero niente di che...
> 
> ...


Azzo azzo azzo allora avevo percepito bene quello che scrivevi, urca!! voi vedere che io leggevo bene e qualcuno si faceva fisime tanto era il piacere di attaccarti?


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq sei unica!:up:




Come?
Oggi che ero così carica arrivi tu e mi smonti così...con un complimento o pseudo-tale....
Ma non si fa così!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao collega...concordo..io poi che non ho 20 ne 30.ne40 anni la debbo per forza un po'avere...comunque sono stato qualche settimana in saune,li tutti nudi...donne e uomini..mi sono risollevato.c'e moltoooo di peggio...delle robe vergognose..


Mi risollevo anche io quando sono in ambienti in cui c'è il mono addominale in mostra. Però il mio filo di pancetta e manigliette me lo conservo gelosamente. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Piacere di condividere con te lo stesso divertimento di smontarti pezzo per pezzo.
> Peccato che oggi non possa starci tanto qui, a dialogare con un tipico campione di represso, che per sentirsi vagamente uomo ha bisogno di aiutarsi con gli insulti e parolacce di bassissima lega, anzi da vomito.
> Mamma mia, che gente che esiste a questo mondo!!
> Come faremo?!



Quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, tu li trovi in me . Poi, non è vero che critico solo, condivido, quoto e anche approvo moltissimo. Mai i tuoi interventi, utlimamente, né per forma né per contenuti, ma non è che me ne dia tanta pena. Tu, un pochino, invece. Troppo, mi sembra. E sì, sembri piccarti e nemmeno poco. Ma la pancia non è mica tua...


 va bè va, ci rinuncio, m'arrendo, non ho voglia. HAI RAGIONE.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Si lavora....
> 
> Cattivik



I puntini dicono tutto.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> va bè va, ci rinuncio, m'arrendo, non ho voglia. HAI RAGIONE.



:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove? Dove lo vedi?


l'adipe adolescenziale lo vedi nella mancanza di definizione. E' rarissima la definizione degli addominali negli adolescenti, anche nei soggetti magri come questo, anche perchè a chi fa sport non viene consigliato il potenziamento fino allo sviluppo pieno delle fasce muscolari. E che sia estremamente giovane si vede dalla grana della pelle. E' noto che per gli uomini la zona di sviluppo maggiore dell'adipe sia l'addome. Nelle donne è evidente nelle gambe: se guardi la gamba di una adolescente e quella di una donna vedi subito la differenza.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Va bene, oh, mi sono sbagliata, sarà l'età che non ci vedo
> 
> nella foto si vede poco tranne il tanga caramelloso, e in quel poco che vedo mi pareva ci fosse un accenno di pancia, comunque non tutto questo tono. State buoni, ho capito che ci vedo male :mrgreen:
> 
> ...




ma questo ha le tette!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi ricordano?
> poi ti lascio alla tua missione perché ho dedicato anche troppo tempo al tuo caso:
> quei ragazzini alle medie che le sparano grosse con l'occhietto agli altri, o alle ragazzine compiaciuti e pasciuti di spararla grossa.
> e a me di fare quella con gli occhiali racchietta verginella un po' diverte.ma non esagerare.cià


Me l'ero persa! Comuque si.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che altro sono io non piacerle che non Anna a piacerle. Tutto ok.


tu non mi piaci anna mi piace anche quando sono distante dalle sue posizioni, perché è intelligente, brillante e preparata.
tanto per dirtene una sulla meschinità oggi mi hai chiamata impasticcata pensando che   solo perché avevo detto a farfalla che a volte i farmaci occorrono io ne facessi grande uso.
pensa se fosse stato davvero così....e allora?ti faceva gioco lo sputtanamento ...che cosa c'entrava con il discorso?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Come?
> Oggi che ero così carica arrivi tu e mi smonti così...con un complimento o pseudo-tale....
> Ma non si fa così!!


Vedi io non condivido nulla del tuo pensiero,però ti riconosco la forza delle idee,la compostezza,e forse c'è dell'altro....!Io ho avuto solo donne che non si fidavano tanto...non ispiro una grande fiducia,quindi una donna che mi lascerebbe libero di fare le peggio porcate per poi tornare a casa e prepararmi la cena mi incuriosisce....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Pace amen e cosi sia...
> 
> Cattivik


Vediamo se riesco a spiegare un concetto, capisco benissimo il messaggio che tu mi hai scritto, e probabilmente anche io avrei fatto la stessa cosa tua, se mi fossi trovato nel mezzo di una discussione cominciata da ere, ed avessi letto l'espressione che in questo caso ho scritto io. 


Cmq cvd cit ompp ddt amen e così sia. Ah himmrast.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma magari fosse stato come dici tu. L'avrei avuto tutto quanto per me: anima e corpo, invece di dividerlo* con quelle troie da strapazzo*, lontane anni luce da me.
> Che non succeda mai più una cosa simile...perché si salvi chi può!


Ma non ce la fai proprio eh


:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esatto.


ma potrei divertirmi parecchio di più con uno che sa dove arrivare senza esagerare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ce la fai proprio eh
> 
> 
> :sbatti:


No.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ce la fai proprio eh
> 
> 
> :sbatti:


Dieletta è forte,le donne son troie da strapazzo,il marito una povera vittima che purtroppo essendo uomo, ha l'uccello sempre pronto.....!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi risollevo anche io quando sono in ambienti in cui c'è il mono addominale in mostra. Però il mio filo di pancetta e manigliette me lo conservo gelosamente. :mrgreen:


ti approvo gattone....guai a non averne un po'.....


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non ce la fai proprio eh
> 
> 
> :sbatti:


non vorrei essere volgare, che poi qualcuna non approva, ma penso proprio che vi stia pigliando per il culo da un bel pò.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'adipe adolescenziale lo vedi nella mancanza di definizione. E' rarissima la definizione degli addominali negli adolescenti, anche nei soggetti magri come questo, anche perchè a chi fa sport non viene consigliato il potenziamento fino allo sviluppo pieno delle fasce muscolari. E che sia estremamente giovane si vede dalla grana della pelle. E' noto che per gli uomini la zona di sviluppo maggiore dell'adipe sia l'addome. Nelle donne è evidente nelle gambe: se guardi la gamba di una adolescente e quella di una donna vedi subito la differenza.



Scusa eh! la mia amante ha le gambe di una adolescente! ed ha 47 anni! ohh! e tralascio le considerazioni sul culo!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



lui ha detto:


> non vorrei essere volgare, che poi qualcuna non approva, ma penso proprio che vi stia pigliando per il culo da un bel pò.


Già...però abbiamo iniziato noi...!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non mi piaci anna mi piace anche quando sono distante dalle sue posizioni, perché è intelligente, brillante e preparata.
> tanto per dirtene una sulla meschinità oggi mi hai chiamata impasticcata pensando che   solo perché avevo detto a farfalla che a volte i farmaci occorrono io ne facessi grande uso.
> pensa se fosse stato davvero così....e allora?ti faceva gioco lo sputtanamento ...che cosa c'entrava con il discorso?



Quoto!! 

Ma nonostante tutto J and b' mi sta anche simpatico.
























































































































Come uno scolo.


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh! la mia amante ha le gambe di una adolescente! ed ha 47 anni! ohh! e tralascio le considerazioni sul culo!!


ma perchè, dicci dicci. è la parte più interessante della discussione.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che convito, scimmia? E' vero. E' così. Queste cose, le donne, le dicono. Io capisco anche che, cazzo, tu possa fartene un cruccio, ma è così. Non è che ne sono convinto io. E per la cronaca, vecchia bacucca, è anche normale (cioè, non è normale che le donne scolino così,* ma io sono io, e voi non siete un cazzo, sai com'è*). Comunque tu che cazzo vuoi capire che dormi con i mutandoni ascellari e la cuffietta per la notte, che se ti dovessi malamente accoppiare guai a farlo se non è buio da non vedere nulla e tra l'altro col culo off limits che si va all'inferno (dove ti aspetto) e se ti beccano quelli dell'inquisizione (quanto li ho amati) ti gognano.




hahhahhhahahh:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh! la mia amante ha le gambe di una adolescente! ed ha 47 anni! ohh! e tralascio le considerazioni sul culo!!


Che schifo però,le gambe di un adolescente ed il culo di una 75 enne....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma perchè, dicci dicci. è la parte più interessante della discussione.



Mutu sugnu! però se insisti...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non mi piaci anna mi piace anche quando sono distante dalle sue posizioni, perché è intelligente, brillante e preparata.
> tanto per dirtene una sulla meschinità oggi mi hai chiamata impasticcata pensando che solo perché avevo detto a farfalla che a volte i farmaci occorrono io ne facessi grande uso.
> pensa se fosse stato davvero così....e allora?ti faceva gioco lo sputtanamento ...che cosa c'entrava con il discorso?


Ti ho chiamata impasticcata non per quello che hai scritto a Farfy (ciao Farfy), ma perchè già un'altra volta ti scrissi, a fronte di una tua uscita non brillantissima (da pezzo di legno, diciamo) se avevi dimenticato di prendere una compressa. A volte lo faccio, cioè dico cose così. Siccome però tu hai l'acume di un comodino, non hai ricapito nulla. Povero me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non vorrei essere volgare, che poi qualcuna non approva, ma penso proprio che vi stia pigliando per il culo da un bel pò.


Mi credi se ti dico che sarei felice per lei?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che schifo però,le gambe di un adolescente ed il culo di una 75 enne....:rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia! vuoi veder che anche l'amante mi ha tradito! come azzo fai a saperlo tu??


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'adipe adolescenziale lo vedi nella mancanza di definizione. E' rarissima la definizione degli addominali negli adolescenti, anche nei soggetti magri come questo, anche perchè a chi fa sport non viene consigliato il potenziamento fino allo sviluppo pieno delle fasce muscolari. E che sia estremamente giovane si vede dalla grana della pelle. E' noto che per gli uomini la zona di sviluppo maggiore dell'adipe sia l'addome. Nelle donne è evidente nelle gambe: se guardi la gamba di una adolescente e quella di una donna vedi subito la differenza.



Le gambe delle adolescenti non le guardo manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non vorrei essere volgare, che poi qualcuna non approva, ma penso proprio che vi stia pigliando per il culo da un bel pò.



sinceramente: lo spero e mi farebbe incazzare molto bene che credere che sia vera


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non mi piaci anna mi piace anche quando sono distante dalle sue posizioni, perché* è intelligente, brillante e preparata.*
> tanto per dirtene una sulla meschinità oggi mi hai chiamata impasticcata pensando che   solo perché avevo detto a farfalla che a volte i farmaci occorrono io ne facessi grande uso.
> pensa se fosse stato davvero così....e allora?ti faceva gioco lo sputtanamento ...che cosa c'entrava con il discorso?



quoto, ma basta con la panza, eh  ( ciao AnnaB )


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! vuoi veder che anche l'amante mi ha tradito! come azzo fai a saperlo tu??


Bè è cosa risaputa a te piacciono i culi avvizziti e flagellati da treaumi ed intemperie anali.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se l'ormone crolla maggiormente per la depilazione o per il tanga:unhappy:


per tutte e due le cose... un mix perfetto per la sindrome della patata secca:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ho chiamata impasticcata non per quello che hai scritto a Farfy (ciao Farfy), ma perchè già un'altra volta ti scrissi, a fronte di una tua uscita non brillantissima (da pezzo di legno, diciamo) se avevi dimenticato di prendere una compressa. A volte lo faccio, cioè dico cose così. Siccome però tu hai l'acume di un comodino, non hai ricapito nulla. Povero me.


sì, certo.
non insultare anche la mia intelligenza


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che schifo però,le gambe di un adolescente ed il culo di una 75 enne....:rotfl::rotfl:


stavo per scrivere a Caludio che non parlasse così apertamente della nostra storia... poi ho letto il tuo post e ci ho ripensato:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'adipe adolescenziale lo vedi nella mancanza di definizione. E' rarissima la definizione degli addominali negli adolescenti, anche nei soggetti magri come questo, anche perchè a chi fa sport non viene consigliato il potenziamento fino allo sviluppo pieno delle fasce muscolari. E che sia estremamente giovane si vede dalla grana della pelle. E' noto che per gli uomini la zona di sviluppo maggiore dell'adipe sia l'addome. Nelle donne è evidente nelle gambe: se guardi la gamba di una adolescente e quella di una donna vedi subito la differenza.


vedi, io non ci vedo più 

In una concetto piano hai detto quello che nebulosamente vedevo: una rotondità adolescenziale che ho scambiato per accenno di pancetta. Grazie! Ora vado dall'oculista subito


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti approvo gattone....guai a non averne un po'.....



ed io ricambio gomitoloso amico! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè è cosa risaputa a te piacciono i culi avvizziti e flagellati da treaumi ed intemperie anali.



Eh ma allora si evince l'impossibile! indovina quale ? :rotfl:

Madò oscù ti leggo da mesi e mesi sembri davvero il dottore dei culi!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*nooooo*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo per scrive a Caludio che non parlasse così apertamente della nostra soria... poi ho letto il tuo post e ci ho ripensato:mrgreen:


No....che delusione che mi dai....!Non per il culo da 75enne,ma per il fatto che non pensavo ti piacessero i bigattini fra due palle....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> non insultare anche la mia intelligenza


A trovarla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma questo ha le tette!!:mrgreen:



e lascia stare le tette che sei fuori tema. Panza, guarda la panza :mrgreen:. Che non ha.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ti sembro?*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma allora si evince l'impossibile! indovina quale ? :rotfl:
> 
> Madò oscù ti leggo da mesi e mesi sembri davvero il dottore dei culi!!:mrgreen:


Io sono solo uno studioso con  discreta esperienza e professionalità.Tutto qui!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> non insultare anche la mia intelligenza



Se ben hai capito sono i discorsi di convenienza di cui parlavo io, frasi a rate cioè, una ora uno dopo e ne esce la risposta che conviene. This is J and bì

Sempre che tu abbia letto questa mia denuncia pagine fa.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono solo uno studioso con  discreta esperienza e professionalità.Tutto qui!



Va bene professore.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Intemperie anali*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono solo uno studioso con discreta esperienza e professionalità.Tutto qui!


Cioè, ho scritto intemperie anali,mi rileggo e rido,può essere?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ben hai capito sono i discorsi di convenienza di cui parlavo io, frasi a rate cioè, una ora uno dopo e ne esce la risposta che conviene. This is J and bì
> 
> Sempre che tu abbia letto questa mia denuncia pagine fa.


Ma quale convenienza? Ma de che? Ma che è, siamo al supermercato e ci sono le offerte? Ma che cazzo scrivi? Convenienza. Ma con tutto quello che scrivo pensi realmente che me ne freghi qualcosa di qualcuno? Ou?


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè, ho scritto intemperie anali,mi rileggo e rido,può essere?



ma ditemi un uomo che non sia fissato col culo.
ditemene uno.
eh sì, proprio in quel senso là intendo, non esteticamente parlando.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quoto, ma basta con la panza, eh  ( ciao AnnaB )



touché. Sto zitta e vado a studiare, và  (poi passo dall'oculista)


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo per scrivere a Caludio che non parlasse così apertamente della nostra storia... poi ho letto il tuo post e ci ho ripensato:mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma va la va!! che io so del fondo schiena prensile che hai. Cioè so si fa per dire, tu lo ha confermato a Tebe eh! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> ma ditemi un uomo che non sia fissato col culo.
> ditemene uno.
> eh sì, proprio in quel senso là intendo, non esteticamente parlando.


Io non son fissato con il sedere,vedo solo quello ormai...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale convenienza? Ma de che? Ma che è, siamo al supermercato e ci sono le offerte? Ma che cazzo scrivi? Convenienza. Ma con tutto quello che scrivo pensi realmente che me ne freghi qualcosa di qualcuno? Ou?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: SI SI SI SI SI punto. 

Ma se non fai altro che puntualizzare Ou!

Minchia sto Ou è alfa proprio!!


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che sarei felice per lei?





farfalla ha detto:


> sinceramente: lo spero e mi farebbe incazzare molto bene che credere che sia vera


:up:



Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo.
> non insultare anche la mia intelligenza


ancora a litigare voi due, sembrate due piccioni in amore.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vedi, io non ci vedo più
> 
> In una concetto piano hai detto quello che nebulosamente vedevo: una rotondità adolescenziale che ho scambiato per accenno di pancetta. Grazie! Ora vado dall'oculista subito


questa per me è troppo difficile, perderei ore a capire, dovrei anche interrogare il vocabolario. ci rinuncio ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ma va la va!! che io so del fondo schiena prensile che hai. Cioè so si fa per dire, tu lo ha confermato a Tebe eh! :rotfl:


Prensile ma rigorosamente paludato nei mutandoni di fustagno:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Ma va la va!! che io so del fondo schiena prensile che hai. Cioè so si fa per dire, tu lo ha confermato a Tebe eh! :rotfl:


A cla ma secondo te,quali delle forumiste ha il culo più eversivo?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ben hai capito sono i discorsi di convenienza di cui parlavo io, frasi a rate cioè, una ora uno dopo e ne esce la risposta che conviene. This is J and bì
> 
> Sempre che tu abbia letto questa mia denuncia pagine fa.


detesto i tuoi discorsi sulla convenienzamiiiii


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma ditemi un uomo che non sia fissato col culo.
> ditemene uno.
> eh sì, proprio in quel senso là intendo, non esteticamente parlando.



Presente! io amo la pelle della donna, quella pura a volte bianca a volte abbronzata non ha importanza, ma deve essere pura candida liscia setosa.... vado in bagno aspè.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*A sbrì*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prensile ma rigorosamente paludato nei mutandoni di fustagno:mrgreen:


E tiettelo allora....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Prensile ma rigorosamente paludato nei mutandoni di fustagno:mrgreen:



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presente! io amo la pelle della donna, quella pura a volte bianca a volte abbronzata non ha importanza, ma deve essere pura candida liscia setosa.... vado in bagno aspè.


falla tutta e apri la finestra.
ricordati di chiudere il coperchio

*cavolo

*


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*

Ultimamente molte donne si sbianchettano l'ano.....avete visto il servio delle iene?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A cla ma secondo te,quali delle forumiste ha il culo più eversivo?:rotfl:



Io il coraggio di dirgli di mettersi a novanta° non c'è llllll'ho!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimamente molte donne si sbianchettano l'ano.....avete visto il servio delle iene?:rotfl:


Si....non ho mai riso così tanto
Bisogna essere rincoglionite davvero


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io il coraggio di dirgli di mettersi a novanta° non c'è llllll'ho!


Ecco non hai il fiuto per i sederi....!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto i tuoi discorsi sulla convenienzamiiiii



Opinione  che rispetto.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimamente molte donne si sbianchettano l'ano.....avete visto il servio delle iene?:rotfl:


nooo, me lo sono perso


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presente! io amo la pelle della donna, quella pura a volte bianca a volte abbronzata non ha importanza, ma deve essere pura candida liscia setosa....* vado in bagno aspè. *


ultimo.... pippetta per te??
:rotfl:

(scusate me ne son passata)
(no, questo non vi autorizza a passarvene a vostra volta, grazie )


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si....non ho mai riso così tanto
> Bisogna essere rincoglionite davvero


Perchè?io adoro il bianco,mi dai l'idea di candore......magari è un pozzo di San patrizio..:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco non hai il fiuto per i sederi....!



Si, molto rispetto, ma rispetto anche il mio viso che prenderebbero a schiaffi, delicatamente però.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io il coraggio di dirgli di mettersi a novanta° non c'è llllll'ho!


perchè per apprezzare un bel culo si devono mettere a 90?
ma che dici.....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> perchè per apprezzare un bel culo si devono mettere a 90?
> ma che dici.....:mrgreen:


ottimo!!:up:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimamente molte donne si sbianchettano l'ano.....avete visto il servio delle iene?:rotfl:



giusto ad una pornostar può servire sbiancarsi l'ano insomma


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè per apprezzare un bel culo si devono mettere a 90?
> ma che dici.....:mrgreen:



Che hai ragione. e se posso ti approvo. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ottimo!!:up:


aspetta che Claudio è andato al cesso


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che hai ragione. e se posso ti approvo. :mrgreen:


già fatta?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



babsi ha detto:


> giusto ad una pornostar può servire sbiancarsi l'ano insomma


Ragazzi l'ano bianco piace,dovete crescere....


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> già fatta?


Si con 3 cm viene in 6 secondi....!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> già fatta?



Si, indovina a chi pensavo. :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si ho letto bene le tue frecciatine a Diletta, che bel modo eh.


Frecciatine? 

Forse quando ho scritto che è roba da bisnonne che non avevano possibilità di scegliere?
O quando ho detto che "troiette" mi faceva vomitare?
Non sono frecciatine.
Le frecciatine sono insinuazioni.
Io non ho insinuato nulla ho detto tutto in modo chiaro.
Risposte chiare non ce ne sono state.
E il problema non è la vita di Diletta, ma chi come lei dice che il mondo va così e che bisogna accettarlo.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi l'ano bianco piace,dovete crescere....


oscuro, potremmo mettere le forumine in fila per apprezzare.

ovviamente senza malizia...


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si con 3 cm viene in 6 secondi....!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi l'ano bianco piace,dovete crescere....



:incazzato: tutti credevano altro...... ma un kg di azzi tuoi no eh!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Frecciatine?
> 
> Forse quando ho scritto che è roba da bisnonne che non avevano possibilità di scegliere?
> O quando ho detto che "troiette" mi faceva vomitare?
> ...


Il mondo di diletta va così..."


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi l'ano bianco piace,dovete crescere....



essì immagino proprio che se una donna te lo da stai proprio a guardarle il colore, guarda...
e in base a quello magari decidi se sì o se no...
ma va va
:rotfl:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, indovina a chi pensavo. :sonar:


non dirlo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> oscuro, potremmo mettere le forumine in fila per apprezzare.
> 
> ovviamente senza malizia...


Che dici ci apro un 3d?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Frecciatine?
> 
> Forse quando ho scritto che è roba da bisnonne che non avevano possibilità di scegliere?
> O quando ho detto che "troiette" mi faceva vomitare?
> ...


Si ok.

Ora però vado al bar, poi lavoro un po, che se ex legge sta in pensiero. :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che dici ci apro un 3d?


dai che le diamo il voto. 

cavolo ma tra poco devo andare in riunione, possiamo rimandare a domani :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> essì immagino proprio che se una donna te lo da stai proprio a guardarle il colore, guarda...
> e in base a quello magari decidi se sì o se no...
> ma va va
> :rotfl:


Che c'entra io son sempre prodigo e generoso,però fra un culetto bianco e angelico che chiede pietà,ed un culo nero e famelico,io preferisco il primo.no?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Promesso*



gas ha detto:


> dai che le diamo il voto.
> 
> cavolo ma tra poco devo andare in riunione, possiamo rimandare a domani :rotfl::rotfl:


Ok!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma magari fosse stato come dici tu. L'avrei avuto tutto quanto per me: anima e corpo, invece di dividerlo con quelle troie da strapazzo, lontane anni luce da me.
> Che non succeda mai più una cosa simile...perché si salvi chi può!


Perché sono troie?
In cosa sono diverse da te?
Cosa trova lui in loro che non trova in te?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che c'entra io son sempre prodigo e generoso,però fra un culetto bianco e angelico che chiede pietà,ed un culo nero e famelico,io preferisco il primo.no?


quoto e approvo


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> quoto e approvo


Gas tu sul forum mi ci devi stare di più,sei l'alunno perfetto.:up:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quoto e approvo



si stava parlando del colore del....
vabè lasciamo perdere
son discorsi troppo porci
poi ci sale a tutti quanti l'ormone ed ecco fatto


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> si stava parlando del colore del....
> vabè lasciamo perdere
> son discorsi troppo porci
> poi ci sale a tutti quanti l'ormone ed ecco fatto


Figurati,ho il sangue freddo io....continua....!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas tu sul forum mi ci devi stare di più,sei l'alunno perfetto.:up:


mi tocca anche lavorare ogni tanto


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> si stava parlando del colore del....
> vabè lasciamo perdere
> son discorsi troppo porci
> poi ci sale a tutti quanti l'ormone ed ecco fatto


per così poco?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma potrei divertirmi parecchio di più con uno che sa dove arrivare senza esagerare.


Tu gli fai da spalla, o lui fa da spalla a te. 
Basta smettere di recitare.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> mi tocca anche lavorare ogni tanto


E sti cazzi ti mi devi stare qui....questi non capiscono un cazzo!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sti cazzi ti mi devi stare qui....questi non capiscono un cazzo!


hai ragione... solo su alcuni maschietti però, non su tutti ovviamente :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per così poco?


sì perchè stavo per scendere nei dettagli...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> sì perchè stavo per scendere nei dettagli...


Per favore scendi nei dettagli ti prego.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> si stava parlando del colore del....
> vabè lasciamo perdere
> son discorsi troppo porci
> poi ci sale a tutti quanti l'ormone ed ecco fatto



ecco perche'mi fischiava un'orecchio..be'Babsi vuoi parlare di porcherie e non mi chiami???


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sì perchè stavo per scendere nei dettagli...


scendi, scendi
ho molto da imparare


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> hai ragione... solo su alcuni maschietti però, non su tutti ovviamente :mrgreen:


Quasi tutti,questi di ampolle anali non sanno un cazzo...!


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scendi, scendi
> ho molto da imparare





lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco perche'mi fischiava un'orecchio..be'Babsi vuoi parlare di porcherie e non mi chiami???





oscuro ha detto:


> Per favore scendi nei dettagli ti prego.



ragazzi......
:rotfl:

siete tremendi


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco perche'mi fischiava un'orecchio..be'Babsi vuoi parlare di porcherie e non mi chiami???


Esimio,io son qui a giudicare la preparazione della fanciulla....!


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quasi tutti,questi di ampolle anali non sanno un cazzo...!


ascoltiamo babsi cos'ha da dirci


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> ragazzi......
> :rotfl:
> 
> siete tremendi


Vuoi che faccia io il primo passo?sei timida?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

*babsi*

non farti pregare... scendi


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi che faccia io il primo passo?sei timida?


èssì.
non si vede?
na timidezza proprio
che mi si porta via


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

sì,  passa alla cassa





Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu gli fai da spalla, o lui fa da spalla a te.
> Basta smettere di recitare.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non farti pregare...* scendi*


potrebbe essere frainteso.
_fraintesissimo_, direi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Allora*



babsi ha detto:


> èssì.
> non si vede?
> na timidezza proprio
> che mi si porta via


Allora su coraggio,esplicita i tuoi pensieri sui coiti anali...!


----------



## Lui (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono troie?
> In cosa sono diverse da te?
> Cosa trova lui in loro che non trova in te?


sei completamente OT.


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> potrebbe essere frainteso.
> _fraintesissimo_, direi.


lascia perdere il frainteso
mentre ci dici 

scendi


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> potrebbe essere frainteso.
> _fraintesissimo_, direi.


Sei un 'appassionata del genere?sei una curiosa?subisci la pratica?e ne sei parte attiva?


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un 'appassionata del genere?sei una curiosa?subisci la pratica?e ne sei parte attiva?



oscuro mamma mia datti una calmata eh
come state tutti quanti
...
:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, passa alla cassa


Posso passare allo studio? Dai, ci prendiamo un'orzata e parliamo un po' de visu. Magari ti piaccio pure. Vabbè, togliamo il magari. Eh?


----------



## gas (24 Gennaio 2013)

vado in riunione

non immaginate con quale stato d'animo

tutta questa curiosità...........

vabbè leggerò


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso passare allo studio? Dai, ci prendiamo un'orzata e parliamo un po' de visu. Magari ti piaccio pure. Vabbè, togliamo il magari. Eh?


va bene, facciamo per le sei .ti aspetto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene, facciamo per le sei .ti aspetto


Ma l'orzata ce l'hai o la devo portare io?


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vado in riunione
> 
> non immaginate con quale stato d'animo
> 
> ...


basta che una dolce donzella ironizzi sullo sbiancamento anale...e questo è il risultato...
ohibò


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vado in riunione
> 
> non immaginate con quale stato d'animo
> 
> ...


Ma che leggerai questa è la quinta chiaccherona....!:rotfl:Gas ti  aspetto in priveè,qui sono tutte chiacchere e distintivo....!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> oscuro mamma mia datti una calmata eh
> come state tutti quanti
> ...
> :scared:



Babsi...sei nella fossa dei leoni..a cospetto del Grande Esimio Lothar...racconta tutto..e in fretta.....poi io e il Gran Visir Oscuro ti diciamo


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> basta che una dolce donzella ironizzi sullo sbiancamento anale...e questo è il risultato...
> ohibò


Scusa,pensavo fossi una cultrice,pardon!:up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'orzata ce l'hai o la devo portare io?


ho cambiato idea, lascia stare:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Babsi...sei nella fossa dei leoni..a cospetto del Grande Esimio Lothar...racconta tutto..e in fretta.....poi io e il Gran Visir Oscuro ti diciamo


Ma babsi è una brava ragazza.....!


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma babsi è una brava ragazza.....!



bwahahahahahahahah
:rotfl:

ossì
:up:

soy un angel!!

:angelo:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Vabbè*



babsi ha detto:


> bwahahahahahahahah
> :rotfl:
> 
> ossì
> :up:


Vabbè carissima,quando vuoi delucidazioni o esternare la parte nascosta del tuo io,ricordati del proffscuro.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè carissima,quando vuoi delucidazioni o esternare la parte nascosta del tuo io,ricordati del proffscuro.



ma la smetti:mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè carissima,_*quando vuoi delucidazioni*_ o esternare la parte nascosta del tuo io,ricordati del proffscuro.


_delucidazioni????_
credo piuttosto che qui dentro potrei dare ripetizioni a molti, per la repressione mentale che gira...
e qui mi fermo per pubblica decenza
anzi
facciamo che io non abbia scritto nulla
ritorno angelita
:angelo:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che c'entra io son sempre prodigo e generoso,però fra un culetto bianco e angelico che chiede pietà,ed un culo nero e famelico,io preferisco il primo.no?


Avete svaccato un 3D!


Ritorno a lavorare bye!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè carissima,quando vuoi delucidazioni o esternare la parte nascosta del tuo io,ricordati del proffscuro.


ehm ehm facciamo allievo....il prof sono io no???.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho cambiato idea, lascia stare:mrgreen:



Si, ma mica puoi giocare così con i miei sentimenti.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> _delucidazioni????_
> credo piuttosto che qui dentro potrei dare ripetizioni a molti, per la repressione mentale che gira...
> e qui mi fermo per pubblica decenza
> anzi
> ...


A me non credo,non son represso e scambiare due chiacchere sui culi, sulle loro dinamiche e meccaniche è sempre un piacere....fai tu!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma la smetti:mrgreen:


Perchè dovrei?Sono uno studioso....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> _delucidazioni????_
> credo piuttosto che qui dentro potrei dare ripetizioni a molti, per la repressione mentale che gira...
> e qui mi fermo per pubblica decenza
> anzi
> ...



io esagero ,perche'tradisco anche se del sesso casalingo ne ho fin troppo..ma qua'e'pieno di mai goduti Babsi...fidati di me..che non sono piu'tanto giovane...e li ho gia'''nasati''tutti.ma lo tengo per me....


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm facciamo allievo....il prof sono io no???.


Vabbè tu sei il professore io il primario ok?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Son*



lothar57 ha detto:


> io esagero ,perche'tradisco anche se del sesso casalingo ne ho fin troppo..ma qua'e'pieno di mai goduti Babsi...fidati di me..che non sono piu'tanto giovane...e li ho gia'''nasati''tutti.ma lo tengo per me....


Esimio collega son d'accrdo,io sono  per il sesso traumatico.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io esagero ,perche'tradisco anche se del sesso casalingo ne ho fin troppo..ma qua'e'pieno di mai goduti Babsi...fidati di me..che non sono piu'tanto giovane...e li ho gia'''nasati''tutti.ma lo tengo per me....


appunto dicevo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio collega son d'accrdo,io sono per il sesso traumatico.



Ma è vero che t'hanno visto al pronto soccorso con la marmitta di una Vespetta cinquanta dell'84 ficcata nel retto?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Babsi*



babsi ha detto:


> appunto dicevo.


Dici poco.....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei?Sono uno studioso....



si si sei proprio un CULtore


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che t'hanno visto al pronto soccorso con la marmitta di una Vespetta cinquanta dell'84 ficcata nel retto?


Tutto verissimo,e la marmitti era pure calda calda....!Che goduria amico.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio collega son d'accrdo,io sono  per il sesso traumatico.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è vero che t'hanno visto al pronto soccorso con la marmitta di una Vespetta cinquanta dell'84 ficcata nel retto?


ahahahah
in effetti quel "sesso traumatico" dava un po' questa idea...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si si sei proprio un CULtore


Simy il culo non ha sesso,un giorno capirai...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto verissimo,e la marmitti era pure calda calda....!Che goduria amico.


Che poi era pure elaborata, pare. La marmitta dico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy il culo non ha sesso,un giorno capirai...!


Sono lieta di vederti così aperto mentalmente.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Confermo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi era pure elaborata, pare. La marmitta dico.


Confermo una yoschimura a doppia uscita,terminale senza lana di vetro....stupenda!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono lieta di vederti così aperto mentalmente.


Mi sono dilettizzato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono dilettizzato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono dilettizzato.


Madonna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


Attento te a dire certe cose... che poi ti esorcizzi da solo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attento te a dire certe cose... che poi ti esorcizzi da solo.


Ou, tu sei la mia servitrice ed adoratrice fedele, cara la mia streghetta, e dovresti sapere che ci serve tutto un rituale apposta lungo e periglioso e dall'esito incerto.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono dilettizzato.




:risata:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Io adoro diletta....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro diletta....:mrgreen:


la donna desiderata da ogni uomo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la donna desiderata da ogni uomo :mrgreen:


Non dal sottoscritto.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dal sottoscritto.


in termini di libertà intendevo


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> la donna desiderata da ogni uomo :mrgreen:


Io mi ci troverei alla grande,pisellate a nastro,inchiavardate aggressive,incraponate violente,poi tornerei a casa la sera, con la mia bella faccia da cazzo ed il mio pisello esautorato dicendogli:amore oggi ho scamazzato due culi ,uno nero l'altro bianco,poi ho dilaniato tre fighe,e ho rotto una dentiera con il pisello,sei contenta?però ti amo da impazzire,adesso fammi da mangiare che poi ti faccio una bella puntura di penetril per via rettale.!!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in termini di libertà intendevo


Ed io rispondevo proprio per quello, gioventù.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci troverei alla grande,pisellate a nastro,inchiavardate aggressive,incraponate violente,poi tornerei a casa la sera, con la mia bella faccia da cazzo ed il mio pisello esautorato dicendogli:amore oggi ho scamazzato due culi ,uno nero l'altro bianco,poi ho dilaniato tre fighe,e ho rotto una dentiera con il pisello,sei contenta?però ti amo da impazzire,adesso fammi da mangiare che poi ti faccio una bella puntura di penetril per via rettale.!!:rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci troverei alla grande,pisellate a nastro,inchiavardate aggressive,incraponate violente,poi tornerei a casa la sera, con la mia bella faccia da cazzo ed il mio pisello esautorato dicendogli:amore oggi ho scamazzato due culi ,uno nero l'altro bianco,poi ho dilaniato tre fighe,e ho rotto una dentiera con il pisello,sei contenta?però ti amo da impazzire,adesso fammi da mangiare che poi ti faccio una bella puntura di penetril per via rettale.!!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed io rispondevo proprio per quello, gioventù.


aò ma che c'hai??? sei tarantolato?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma che ti autoquoti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi ci troverei alla grande,pisellate a nastro,inchiavardate aggressive,incraponate violente,poi tornerei a casa la sera, con la mia bella faccia da cazzo ed il mio pisello esautorato dicendogli:amore oggi ho scamazzato due culi ,uno nero l'altro bianco,poi ho dilaniato tre fighe,e ho rotto una dentiera con il pisello,sei contenta?però ti amo da impazzire,adesso fammi da mangiare che poi ti faccio una bella puntura di penetril per via rettale.!!:rotfl:


Ahahahhahahahhahh


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, tu sei la mia servitrice ed adoratrice fedele, cara la mia streghetta, e dovresti sapere che ci serve tutto un rituale apposta lungo e periglioso e dall'esito incerto.


Posso chiamarti Giuditta? Perchè come demone non me ne ricordi altri...


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Aggiungerei:amore domani mi vedo con quelle tre chiaccherone del forum,dimy,free e farfalla,mi toccherà farrgli un bel servizio completo,però  ti amo tanto,domani sera pasta e piselli....:rotfliletta sei grande.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono dilettizzato.


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando scrivo che è vero, cioè vita vera, intendo dire che sono cose accadutemi. Niente di inventato o che. Quando scrivo che le donne ste cose così le dicono intendo proprio quello che ho scritto. E' così, e non ne sono sono semplicemente convinto a capocchia, perchè ho esperienze di primissima mano in merito. Ovviamente io non conosco TUTTE LE DONNE, ho categorizzato per facilità, come a volte accade. Sicuramente.





...guarda guarda in cosa mi sono imbattuta!
Tu, evidentemente, puoi categorizzare come ti pare e piace mentre io vengo messa alla gogna, e per di più da te!  
Questo non mi va mica tanto giù...
Anzi, direi che ti meriti un bel calcione nel culone che ti ritrovi!
E zitto e impara a stare al mondo! Che non è mai troppo tardi (mi sa che per te lo è)


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Dai*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahhahh


Dai la dentiera con il pisello è fortissima,sono un genio.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...guarda guarda in cosa mi sono imbattuta!
> Tu, evidentemente, puoi categorizzare come ti pare e piace mentre io vengo messa alla gogna, e per di più da te!
> Questo non mi va mica tanto giù...
> Anzi, direi che ti meriti un bel calcione nel culone che ti ritrovi!
> E zitto e impara a stare al mondo! Che non è mai troppo tardi (mi sa che per te lo è)


Sei il mio mito.Giuro.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> aò ma che c'hai??? sei tarantolato?


Chi io? Perchè?
 Comunque: chi l'ha mai vista Diletta? Mica lo so com'è. Ma a prescindere da com'è, come fai a stare con una così? Magari è il sogno di tantissimi uomini, ma il mio sicuramente no (mi pare pure d'averglielo scritto da qualche parte all'inizio di sto thread).


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...guarda guarda in cosa mi sono imbattuta!
> *Tu, evidentemente, puoi categorizzare come ti pare e piace mentre io vengo messa alla gogna, e per di più da te!*
> Questo non mi va mica tanto giù...
> Anzi, direi che ti meriti un bel calcione nel culone che ti ritrovi!
> E zitto e impara a stare al mondo! Che non è mai troppo tardi (mi sa che per te lo è)


Ma io sono IL MALIGNO. Buuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Io*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi io? Perchè?
> Comunque: chi l'ha mai vista Diletta? Mica lo so com'è. Ma a prescindere da com'è, come fai a stare con una così? Magari è il sogno di tantissimi uomini, ma il mio sicuramente no (mi pare pure d'averglielo scritto da qualche parte all'inizio di sto thread).


Io accanto ad una donna come diletta finirei o in carcere o al manicomio....!:rotfler quante ne farei....!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso chiamarti Giuditta? Perchè come demone non me ne ricordi altri...


Sua Maesta Infernale andrebbe bene. Legione per gli amici.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy il culo non ha sesso,un giorno capirai...!



...Oscu..no e'non lo dire questo mica sarai..bsx????


----------



## Diletta (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo di diletta va così..."



...fosse solo il mio !!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sua Maesta Infernale andrebbe bene. Legione per gli amici.


Geppo? ti prego ti prego... lo so che sei Geppo!!!!!
(c'è qualcuno che sa di cosa sto parlando?)


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io accanto ad una donna come diletta finirei o in carcere o *al manicomio*....!:rotfler quante ne farei....!


Vabbè, per quello sei comunque sulla buona strada, fidati.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ...Oscu..no e'non lo dire questo mica sarai..bsx????


E vabbè cosa sarà mai?un culo è un culo,non ha sesso,ormai mi son dilettizzato quindi va tutto bene e alla grande....lothar :SEI OBSOLETO!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè cosa sarà mai?un culo è un culo,non ha sesso,ormai mi son dilettizzato quindi va tutto bene e alla grande....lothar :SEI OBSOLETO!


e ingenuo. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, per quello sei comunque sulla buona strada, fidati.


Si ho una lucida follia....!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Geppo? ti prego ti prego... lo so che sei Geppo!!!!!
> (c'è qualcuno che sa di cosa sto parlando?)


Era un demonietto, vero? Un fumetto, qualcosa del genere?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Appunto*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ingenuo. :mrgreen:


Appunto,uno da dietro che ne sa davanti che c'è?Quindi un culo vale l'altro...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era un demonietto, vero? Un fumetto, qualcosa del genere?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,uno da dietro che ne sa davanti che c'è?*Quindi un culo vale l'altro...!:mrgreen:*


Ennò oh.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io accanto ad una donna come diletta finirei o in carcere o al manicomio....!:rotfler quante ne farei....!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 6302


Ma io non sono simpatico e piacione.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò oh.


Sei obsoleto devi DILETTIZZARTI,sei poco COOL!Vergognati!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2013)

L'ironia è un'arte difficile.
Si rischia di diventare offensivi molto facilmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sono simpatico e piacione.


si vabbè. Geppo. Il caso è chiuso.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi conosco....credo che il mio equilibrio ripartirebbe per la tangente....:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono IL MALIGNO. Buuuuuuuuuu!!!


No guarda
ci tengo a precisare...

Il maligno e subdolo qui dentro sono solo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei obsoleto devi DILETTIZZARTI,sei poco COOL!Vergognati!



Ma io sono IL DIAVOLO! Che devo dilettizzarmi che quella pare uscita dritta dritta dall'alto dei cieli della beata ignoranza? Guarda che razza di avatar che ha! PARLA COL PRETE E FA QUELLO CHE LE DICE! MA CHE SIAMO MATTI?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè cosa sarà mai?un culo è un culo,non ha sesso,ormai mi son dilettizzato quindi va tutto bene e alla grande....lothar :SEI OBSOLETO!



.....amico pero'a me quel di un'uomo non piace ne mi muove..al contrario quello femminile..ahahaa..bella pratica pero'amico,sai che avevo perso la mano..e l'ho ripresa..molto bello.e sicuro..


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbè. Geppo. Il caso è chiuso.


Ma Geppo mica te lo tromberesti.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda
> ci tengo a precisare...
> 
> Il maligno e subdolo qui dentro sono solo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai,è solo che per una figa tu ti venderesti anche il culo,il problema e trovare l'acquirente...!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda
> ci tengo a precisare...
> 
> Il maligno e subdolo qui dentro sono solo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



A con quelle corna per forza.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .....amico pero'a me quel di un'uomo non piace ne mi muove..al contrario quello femminile..ahahaa..bella pratica pero'amico,sai che avevo perso la mano..e l'ho ripresa..molto bello.e sicuro..


Lotharone quel felino è finto e mi fa un po' senso... lo cambi per favore? Ti faccio una ricarica:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma mica mi riferivo al contenuto della mutanda caramellosa...
> ma al ventre dell'uomo in questione.
> vabè insomma tanta robba.


Ciao Babsi....
Ammira le forme armoniose....
QUi eccomi fra due dame....
pronto alla bisogna....


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Lotahr*



lothar57 ha detto:


> .....amico pero'a me quel di un'uomo non piace ne mi muove..al contrario quello femminile..ahahaa..bella pratica pero'amico,sai che avevo perso la mano..e l'ho ripresa..molto bello.e sicuro..


Ammazza in che culo ti sei imbattuto da perderci un  mano?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A con quelle corna per forza.....:mrgreen:


Insomma glielo spieghi tu a Joey?
Io sono l'anima nera numero uno di questo post...
Lui è ancora un principiante no?
Tu sei l'anima numero due....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Geppo mica te lo tromberesti.


Perchè secondo te ... con quell'avatar lì ...  Se quello era il tuo scopo sei stato un diavolo goffo. Geppo, appunto. 
...


Rassegnati, non è mestiere tuo.


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi conosco....credo che il mio equilibrio ripartirebbe per la tangente....:rotfl:



vabbè dai ti riporto io sulla retta via :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no dai,è solo che per una figa tu ti venderesti anche il culo,il problema e trovare l'acquirente...!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda
> ci tengo a precisare...
> 
> *Il maligno e subdolo qui dentro sono solo io...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


Ma tu vieni sgamato in quanto poco avveduto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai ti riporto io sulla retta via :mrgreen:


Posso fidarmi?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te ... con quell'avatar lì ... Se quello era il tuo scopo sei stato un diavolo goffo. Geppo, appunto.
> ...
> 
> 
> Rassegnati, non è mestiere tuo.


Massì, l'avatar. E zitta un po'. Adorami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza in che culo ti sei imbattuto da perderci un mano?:rotfl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu vieni sgamato in quanto poco avveduto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma sempre dopo....

Mai prima....

E vengo sgamato quando è sempre troppo tardi....no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma glielo spieghi tu a Joey?
> Io sono l'anima nera numero uno di questo post...
> Lui è ancora un principiante no?
> Tu sei l'anima numero due....
> ...



giusto ribadire le gerarchie Gran pascia'Imperiale..Joey.va sistemato..cosi'dici??io gli manderei la sindrome dell'astinenza Tebana...cosi'non gli tiri piu'per 6 mesi...che dici boss??


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oggi son scatenato!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma sempre dopo....
> 
> Mai prima....
> ...


Eh, ma se ti sputtani...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giusto ribadire le gerarchie Gran pascia'Imperiale..Joey.va sistemato..cosi'dici??io gli manderei la sindrome dell'astinenza Tebana...cosi'non gli tiri piu'per 6 mesi...che dici boss??


Ma non so....
Facciamo in modo che si rimetta il suo avatar....
Quello lì non mi piace...

Dopo mi sogno la notte...

Fai una cosa Lothy...
Rapisci minerva...

e la mettiamo a cena con Joey...

Noi due ci sediamo su un altro tavolo e osserviamo...
Che ne dici?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso fidarmi?


dubiti di me?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giusto ribadire le gerarchie Gran pascia'Imperiale..Joey.va sistemato..cosi'dici??io gli manderei la sindrome dell'astinenza Tebana...cosi'non gli tiri piu'per 6 mesi...che dici boss??


Ma dove andate, piccoli demonietti nani.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma se ti sputtani...


Io mi sputtano?

Cosa altro avrei da perdere io?

Mi porto perfino le amanti in casa....no?

Amico mio
Oramai io ho varcato il meridiano zero
Dopo aver sentito su di me tutto il peso
schiacciante del nulla

sono andato oltre a tutto
cosa altro mi rimane

da preservare?

Onore?
Dignità?
Un barlume di decenza?

Cosa mi rimane
di una vita passata
nell'impudicizia
lussuria
crapula
dissolutezza

cosa mi resta?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non so....
> Facciamo in modo che si rimetta il suo avatar....
> Quello lì non mi piace...
> 
> ...


Si! SISISISISISISISISISISISISIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! Dai oh!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi sputtano?
> 
> Cosa altro avrei da perdere io?
> 
> ...


La bassa statura, direi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Geppo? ti prego ti prego... lo so che sei Geppo!!!!!
> (c'è qualcuno che sa di cosa sto parlando?)


geppo il diavolo buono? 

 se è lui, approvo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Simy ha detto:


> dubiti di me?


No....sei una donna tutto di un pezzo!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La bassa statura, direi.


E' quella che mi permette di fuggire...passando in mezzo alle gambe delle donne...
E restano là inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Babsi....
> Ammira le forme armoniose....
> QUi eccomi fra due dame....
> pronto alla bisogna....
> ...



ommioddio. Per indurmi alla castità bastava meno


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' quella che mi permette di fuggire...passando in mezzo alle gambe delle donne...
> E restano là inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beato tu,io non ci passo mai,mi ci fermo sempre....!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si! SISISISISISISISISISISISISIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! Dai oh!




amico tira via quel cazzo di orribile avatar..ti prego!!!!!!!!!miao miao....


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' quella che mi permette di fuggire...passando in mezzo alle gambe delle donne...
> E restano là inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Amico, ma co' sta storia che in mezzo alla gambe delle donne e loro inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man(o) non è che ci fai sto figurone.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico tira via quel cazzo di orribile avatar..ti prego!!!!!!!!!miao miao....


Ma insomma...
ti sei rammollito?
TI ha morso una maestra tarantola?

Tu...pregare?

Ma dove siamo finiti?

Tu che hai compiuto atti immensi?

Tu che al solo tuo accenno

L'imperatore Admin subito si attivava?

Tu che....

Insomma ci vuole un editto lothariano...

Joey non deve fare il loro gioco...

Ma il nostro...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma...
> ti sei rammollito?
> TI ha morso una maestra tarantola?
> 
> ...


Ma a me i film con Franco e Ciccio piacevano da piccolo, però.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, ma co' sta storia che in mezzo alla gambe delle donne e loro inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man(o) non è che ci fai sto figurone.


Tu dici?
Ma mi diverto tanto eh?

E questo

importa a me...

Poi ok...lo ammetto...

ci sono quelle che sanno proprio come prendermi....

manina manina

tutto romanticone in una bella città...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a me i film con Franco e Ciccio piacevano da piccolo, però.


Ma ti confondi...
Io e Lothar siamo questi...

[video=youtube;YmRitHAjQxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRitHAjQxw[/video]

Vediamo se riconosci la suora...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma mi diverto tanto eh?
> 
> E questo
> ...


Basta che non te metti quelle mutande che sarebbe troppo romanticismo in una botta sola per chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta che non te metti quelle mutande che sarebbe troppo romanticismo in una botta sola per chiunque.


Perchè non hai visto quelle di Natale eh?
Con l'alberello che si illumina....

Ma se indosso quelle con i tre teschi...

allora so cazzi...:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti confondi...
> Io e Lothar siamo questi...
> 
> [video=youtube;YmRitHAjQxw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmRitHAjQxw[/video]
> ...



MINERVA!!! MINNI MIA! BONA LEI!!!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, ma co' sta storia che in mezzo alla gambe delle donne e loro inviperite con un pugno di mosche in man(o) non è che ci fai sto figurone.


ah Jo te la sei cercata.....

Editto Lothariano valido sino al termine dei giorni della Merla....

E'fatto obbligo all'utente Blow di togliere con decorrenza immediata,l''ignobile avatar...si comunica che in mancanza verra'colpito dalla sindrome di Vendola,per cui smaniera'dietro ad Oscuro implorandolo di cavalcarlo..e Oscu',dal momento che ha detto che un culo vale l'altro ne sara'ben contento....


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei obsoleto devi DILETTIZZARTI,sei poco COOL!Vergognati!


ma non è il caso di finirla tutti?


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è il caso di finirla tutti?


No.è il caso di proseguire...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.è il caso di proseguire...!:rotfl:



Oscù CAVALCAMI. MONTAMI!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah Jo te la sei cercata.....
> 
> *Editto Lothariano valido sino al termine dei giorni della Merla....
> *
> E'fatto obbligo all'utente Blow di togliere con decorrenza immediata,l''ignobile avatar...si comunica che in mancanza verra'colpito dalla sindrome di Vendola,per cui smaniera'dietro ad Oscuro implorandolo di cavalcarlo..e Oscu',dal momento che ha detto che un culo vale l'altro ne sara'ben contento....


Scusa Micio, quand'è che finisce sta cosa della merla?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah Jo te la sei cercata.....
> 
> Editto Lothariano valido sino al termine dei giorni della Merla....
> 
> E'fatto obbligo all'utente Blow di togliere con decorrenza immediata,l''ignobile avatar...si comunica che in mancanza verra'colpito dalla sindrome di Vendola,per cui smaniera'dietro ad Oscuro implorandolo di cavalcarlo..e Oscu',dal momento che ha detto che un culo vale l'altro ne sara'ben contento....



Lothy ma che avatar ...
sembra abbia il deambulatore quella bestiaccia...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Micio, quand'è che finisce sta cosa della merla?


parli dei giorni ?


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Micio, quand'è che finisce sta cosa della merla?


1-2-3 febbraio......ma per te faro'una proroga fino alla mia festa...13 febbraio ok??


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Micio, quand'è che finisce sta cosa della merla?


31 gennaio


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 31 gennaio



vero chiedo venia....29-30-31 gennaio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



lothar57 ha detto:


> vero chiedo venia....29-30-31 gennaio


Aveva chiesto quando finiva...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 31 gennaio


Ah ok. Oscù, diamoci alla pazza gioia.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aveva chiesto quando finiva...


socmel..farfallastra del Seveso.....sempre i puntini....


----------



## oscuro (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Oscù, diamoci alla pazza gioia.


Si,ma senza eccessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma senza eccessi.


No che poi Minerva s'incazza. Chissà se gli piacerebbe una cosa a tre, in effetti.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E domanda anche che centra il concetto per le donne!! mah!! leggetelo eh! manco capisce la differenza di un dialogo impostato sul reale e su quello che si è. Cioè lui è quello che è qua però fuori per conoscere una donna ha le fisime mentali. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Prendi una donna e dille, baldracca ti voglio conoscere, so che ti piace! il cazzo! Questo è J and bì forumizzato. forumizzato eh*.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non so....
> Facciamo in modo che si rimetta il suo avatar....
> Quello lì non mi piace...
> 
> ...


ma no dai che e carino!
aembra abbia mangioto qualcosa che gli ha fatto maLe..


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

fate baldoria ma basta con gli insulti a diletta.
riponete gli zainetti e fate merenda


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah Jo te la sei cercata.....
> 
> Editto Lothariano valido sino al termine dei giorni della Merla....
> 
> E'fatto obbligo all'utente Blow di togliere con decorrenza immediata,l''ignobile avatar...si comunica che in mancanza verra'colpito dalla sindrome di Vendola,per cui smaniera'dietro ad Oscuro implorandolo di cavalcarlo..e Oscu',dal momento che ha detto che un culo vale l'altro ne sara'ben contento....


Ben detto amico mio...ben detto...
Ma lui non ci ascolterà

e si sveglierà nei giorni della merla

novello Vendola...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *fate baldoria ma basta con gli insulti a diletta.
> *riponete gli zainetti e fate merenda


Con te posso andare avanti, Suora?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Babsi....
> Ammira le forme armoniose....
> QUi eccomi fra due dame....
> pronto alla bisogna....
> ...


stanotte ti sognerò così.. Conte...
altro che filino di pancia ...
li c'è un filetto niente male!

bella anche la mano...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> stanotte ti sognerò così.. Conte...
> altro che filino di pancia ...
> *li c'è un filetto niente male!
> *
> *bella anche la mano.*..


Ahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahah!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con te posso andare avanti, Suora?


Occhio che bastona...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ben detto amico mio...ben detto...
> Ma lui non ci ascolterà
> 
> e si sveglierà nei giorni della merla
> ...


amico..e se poi gli piace???sai i bsx dicono sia tanto bello prenderlo....non lo voglio busone l'amico Jo...:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che bastona...


MEGLIO.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate baldoria ma basta con gli insulti a diletta.
> riponete gli zainetti e fate merenda



Suor Mini..e l'ora del cilicio...poi pane e acque e ninna


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Suon Mini..e l'ora del cilicio...poi pane e acque e ninna


le preghierine, lotty


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MEGLIO.



ci sentiamo un po' tutti violenti oggi, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico..e se poi gli piace???sai i bsx dicono sia tanto bello prenderlo....non lo voglio busone l'amico Jo...:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


Ma Oscuro ce l'ha di due centimetri e mezzo col vento a favore, tranquillo Micione che anche volendo di rischi il mio deretano ne corre ben pochi.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ci sentiamo un po' tutti violenti oggi, eh?



Io sono IL DIAVOLO (bè no, un diavolo, ma comunque) e mi piacciono tutte le cose zozze e peccaminose. Minerva vestita da suora che piano piano si sfila la tonaca e sotto veste da SS in corpetto di pelle, frusta e tacchi a spillo...mmm...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono IL DIAVOLO (bè no, un diavolo, ma comunque) e mi piacciono tutte le cose zozze e peccaminose. Minerva vestita da suora che piano piano si sfila la tonaca e sotto veste da SS in corpetto di pelle, frusta e tacchi a spillo...mmm...



e di quando si mette le ginocchiere da sesso orale di Diesel..vogliamo parlarne???(ocio che esistono davvero..)


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono IL DIAVOLO (bè no, un diavolo, ma comunque) e mi piacciono tutte le cose zozze e peccaminose. Minerva vestita da suora che piano piano si sfila la tonaca e sotto veste da SS in corpetto di pelle, frusta e tacchi a spillo...mmm...


 na robina del genere insomma...







rigorosamente in latex, ovvio 


PS: Min te la sentiresti?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e di quando si mette le ginocchiere da sesso orale di Diesel..vogliamo parlarne???(ocio che esistono davvero..)


Ma esistono davvero davvero? Della Diesel?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> na robina del genere insomma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non da suora porcona, da suora vera che sotto invece del cilicio porta il frustino ed il latex e compagnia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma esistono davvero davvero? Della Diesel?


 la marca è la chiave del buon sesso orale. Prendo appunti :saggio:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma esistono davvero davvero? Della Diesel?



certo che si...non ti prendo per il culo amico...aspetta


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

eccole


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non da suora porcona, da suora vera che sotto invece del cilicio porta il frustino ed il latex e compagnia.


ehh ho capito joey l'ho cercata un'immagine del genere ma non si trovava

però aspetta....
forse questa....


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eccoleView attachment 6305


Minchia.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :bravooo:. Non c'ho l'emoticon (oops, faccina buffa, va bene?) della ola. Teeeebeeeee! Me la trovi, pleeeaasee????


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eccoleView attachment 6305



vanno bene lo stesso le ginocchiere della pallavolo?
e cmq non immaginavo che per fare dei bei p*****i servissero le ginocchiere, minchia.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ehh ho capito joey l'ho cercata un'immagine del genere ma non si trovava
> 
> però aspetta....
> forse questa....


Oddio, Minerva me l'immagino francamente un po' meglio.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.



penso di regalarle il 13 febbraio....che ne dici???(mica a Mini...)


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vanno bene lo stesso le ginocchiere della pallavolo?
> e cmq non immaginavo che per fare dei bei p*****i servissero le ginocchiere, minchia.


Ma infatti se le inventano tutte, ne sanno una più del Diavolo sti stronzi! (Ehm.)


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, Minerva me l'immagino francamente un po' meglio.


allora così






ahahahah Min scherzo eh
mi ha sempre fatto morire la faccia della suora in foto


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vanno bene lo stesso le ginocchiere della pallavolo?
> e cmq non immaginavo che per fare dei bei p*****i servissero le ginocchiere, minchia.


prendi appunti anche tu, possono tornare utili :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> penso di regalarle il 13 febbraio....che ne dici???(mica a Mini...)


Che io te le ficcherei sul per il culo, Micione.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> prendi appunti anche tu, possono tornare utili :mrgreen:



Anna te lo stavo per dire infatti!!!
ohibò qui tocca aggiornarci....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che io te le ficcherei sul per il culo, Micione.


perche amico ???non si possono regalare??


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>



thanks!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> allora così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decisamente meglio. Io per la verità me la sono sempre immaginata così. Bella maialona.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche amico ???non si possono regalare??



allora son meglio le mutandine commestibili caramellose, scusa!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Anna te lo stavo per dire infatti!!!
> ohibò qui tocca aggiornarci....



ah, io seguo il tipolone passo passo col blocchetto...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> allora son meglio le mutandine commestibili caramellose, scusa!!!


no queste..cosile indossa subito e --festeggiamo san valentino no?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perche amico ???non si possono regalare??


Certo, ma se quello è il tuo regalo per uno pseudo S. Valentino anticipato non immagino "cosa" possa essere la destinataria di tanta dolcezza.


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> vanno bene lo stesso le ginocchiere della pallavolo?
> e cmq non immaginavo che per fare dei bei p*****i servissero le ginocchiere, minchia.



io ai tempi, con Man, ci riuscivo stando tranquillamente in piedi.



:mrgreen:



non è vero ma mi adeguo ai discorsi


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, ma se quello è il tuo regalo per uno pseudo S. Valentino anticipato non immagino "cosa" possa essere la destinataria di tanta dolcezza.



ale'..manco questa sapete ragazzi?..il 13 febbraio e'l'''altra festa''..non lo sapevi??Tebeeeee erudiscili...


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

guardate che ho trovato!!!

















oddio oddio Megan nella parte di quella gran culona della Monaca di Monza è sublime!!!
:inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ai tempi, con Man, ci riuscivo stando tranquillamente in piedi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma poi, il numero non me l'hai mica dato :incazzato:


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, io seguo il tipolone passo passo col blocchetto...



spè...lo segui passo passo...e in ginocchio????


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ai tempi, con Man, ci riuscivo stando tranquillamente in piedi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teeeebeeee ritorna fra noi perenni arrapati cronici suuuuuu
che ci manchi
allegra compagna di nefandezze


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ale'..manco questa sapete ragazzi?..il 13 febbraio e'l'''altra festa''..non lo sapevi??Tebeeeee erudiscili...


Macchè "altra festa", Miciò.


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ale'..manco questa sapete ragazzi?..il 13 febbraio e'l'''altra festa''..non lo sapevi??Tebeeeee erudiscili...


che festa è?
io sapevo il giorno dopo, cioè il 15, che era san faustino, quella dei single...il 13 che è?
i cornuti?:mrgreen:
gli amanti??:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè "altra festa", Miciò.


Invornito ti erudisco poi vado a gattonare..fuori..il 13 febbraio e la Festa degli Amanti..si festeggia appunto,potendolo fae..stando con l'''altra donna''...mi meraviglio tu non lo sappia..in effetti un tempo neanch'io lo sapevo...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Invornito ti erudisco poi vado a gattonare..fuori..il 13 febbraio e la Festa degli Amanti..si festeggia appunto,potendolo fae..stando con l'''altra donna''...mi meraviglio tu non lo sappia..in effetti un tempo neanch'io lo sapevo...


Micione, per me la festa è ogni volta che la vedo. (violini in sottofondo).


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> spè...lo segui passo passo...e in ginocchio????


Ricomponiti pure tu, va'. Il mio interesse è scientifico, poi a lui non piaccio  :triste:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ricomponiti pure tu, va'. Il mio interesse è scientifico, poi a lui non piaccio :triste:


A lui, Lui, giusto? Ma quello è siculo, magari è un po' tardo di comprendonio. In Sicilia a volte capita. Non so perchè, francamente. Però capita. Tu cerca di farglielo capire meglio, magari scrivi più semplice, che ne so.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A lui, Lui, giusto? Ma quello è siculo, magari è un po' tardo di comprendonio. In Sicilia a volte capita. Non so perchè, francamente. Però capita. Tu cerca di farglielo capire meglio, magari scrivi più semplice, che ne so.


lui tu, bel topolone. Non usare pure la tattica dello gnorri, che poi mi tocca prendere troppi appunti


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lui tu, bel topolone. Non usare pure la tattica dello gnorri, che poi mi tocca prendere troppi appunti


Ma non è che non mi piaci. Tu sei tutta convinta. Nel senso che hai della convizioni così radicate che io non c'entrerei mai nei tuoi schemi. Ti piace un tipo di uomo che non sono io. Nè fisicamente, nè tutto. OcchiVerdi fa per te, vai tranquilla. E poi sono già impegnato con Minni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piaci. Tu sei tutta convinta. Nel senso che hai della convizioni così radicate che io non c'entrerei mai nei tuoi schemi. Ti piace un tipo di uomo che non sono io. Nè fisicamente, nè tutto. OcchiVerdi fa per te, vai tranquilla. E poi sono già impegnato con Minni.


per quello dicevo scientifico. Tu intanto sfodera le arti nelle quali sì magistralmente alle volte eccelli, io guardo e copio.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per quello dicevo scientifico. Tu intanto sfodera le arti nelle quali sì magistralmente alle volte eccelli, io guardo e copio.


Attendo Minerva con ansia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attendo Minerva con ansia.


ah, oggi sei stato magistrale a tutto campo, per quasi tutta la giornata, non solo con Minerva. Non fare il modesto.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, oggi sei stato magistrale a tutto campo, per quasi tutta la giornata, non solo con Minerva. Non fare il modesto.


No no, dico che attendo con ansia un commento di Minerva, uno di quelli suoi tipici da mattone in gonnella. Forza Minni. Intanto vado e poi boh. Cià.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, per me la festa è ogni volta che la vedo. (violini in sottofondo).


Che romanticone!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

ma sono ancora qua che ti aspetto in studio e tu sei lì che vuoi copulare con lothar?



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Attendo Minerva con ansia.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono ancora qua che ti aspetto in studio e tu sei lì che vuoi copulare con lothar?


Ehm, ma sei tu che hai annullato l'appuntamento facendomi un bipolarissimo
voltafaccia. Avevo anche l'orzata pronta. E la sciueps, che so che ne vai ghiotta.


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, ma sei tu che hai annullato l'appuntamento facendomi un bipolarissimo
> voltafaccia. Avevo anche l'orzata pronta. E la sciueps, che so che ne vai ghiotta.


ma se bevo la sciueps mi scappano piccoli dispettosi ruttinilandesina:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> MEGLIO.


Altra cosa che ho sempre sospettato


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono IL DIAVOLO (bè no, un diavolo, ma comunque) e mi piacciono tutte le cose zozze e peccaminose. Minerva vestita da suora che piano piano si sfila la tonaca e sotto veste da SS in corpetto di pelle, frusta e tacchi a spillo...mmm...


L'avevo detto subito... e tu che dicevi di no. Guarda che non ti devi mica vergognare, sei tra amici, siamo tutti adulti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> penso di regalarle il 13 febbraio....che ne dici???(mica a Mini...)


tutti gli anni Lotharone? Un po' di fantasia su. Anche qualcosina per la memoria.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se bevo la sciueps mi scappano piccoli dispettosi ruttinilandesina:


Non dispettosi, deliziosi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Altra cosa che ho sempre sospettato





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'avevo detto subito... e tu che dicevi di no. Guarda che non ti devi mica vergognare, sei tra amici, siamo tutti adulti.


Bè, ma io Minni la immagino così. Tu invece con le mutande di fustagno. E mica me ne vergogno, anzi.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Ti piacciono le cappelle colorate?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Ultimo*

Ul





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le cappelle colorate?


Ultimo,jb ama tutte le cappelle,ma a quelle nere proprio non resiste...!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ul
> 
> Ultimo,jb ama tutte le cappelle,ma a quelle nere proprio non resiste...!


E' vero, ma precipuamente in quel post quotava Tebe, mica me.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ul
> 
> Ultimo,jb ama tutte le cappelle,ma a quelle nere proprio non resiste...!


Bhe.... contento per lui e per chi gli fornisce le cappelle.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' vero, ma precipuamente in quel post quotava Tebe, mica me.


l'uso di precipuo ti riscatta di un paio di punti rispetto alla decadenza, 7+


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

*oscuro*

ciao,
cosa stavamo dicendo ieri?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ciao,
> cosa stavamo dicendo ieri?


Lo dico io?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas e claudio*



gas ha detto:


> ciao,
> cosa stavamo dicendo ieri?


Benissimo ragazzi apriamo questo 3d sul culo più ammaliante?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo ragazzi apriamo questo 3d sul culo più ammaliante?


:up:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2013)

No vabbè ma istigatelo pure... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> No vabbè ma istigatelo pure... :rotfl:


dai che anche tu sei in corsa... :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> dai che anche tu sei in corsa... :rotfl:


per andare dove?...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benissimo ragazzi apriamo questo 3d sul culo più ammaliante?



:up: Gli adepti siamo due di sicuro, siamo tutt'occhi, anche se qualcuno tutto minchia ci legge.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Gli adepti siamo due di sicuro, siamo tutt'occhi, anche se qualcuno tutto minchia ci legge.


ahh :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dai che anche tu sei in corsa... :rotfl:


Perfetto,dammi un idea sul titolo del 3d e su dove aprirlo.Ho pensato:IL CULO DELLE FORUMISTE,e di aprirlo in forum libero che ne dici?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,dammi un idea sul titolo del 3d e su dove aprirlo.Ho pensato:IL CULO DELLE FORUMISTE,e di aprirlo in forum libero che ne dici?


ti dico che hai avuto un'ottima idea :idea:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,dammi un idea sul titolo del 3d e su dove aprirlo.Ho pensato:IL CULO DELLE FORUMISTE,e di aprirlo in forum libero che ne dici?



Il culo prensile come icona soltanto se bianco dentro. si? no?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Agisco*



gas ha detto:


> ti dico che hai avuto un'ottima idea :idea:


Agisco!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Agisco!



Ma il tutto minchia ci legge?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


>



Perchè giusto giusto si attacca al palo ?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Fatto*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè giusto giusto si attacca al palo ?


Fatto!


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè giusto giusto si attacca al palo ?



aspetta che arrivi qualcosa...se non arriva il palo andrà bene....



ma dvo spiegare sempre tutto.....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto!



Vengo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aspetta che arrivi qualcosa...se non arriva il palo andrà bene....
> 
> 
> 
> ma dvo spiegare sempre tutto.....



 rriva rriva tranquilla che rrrrriva!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aspetta che arrivi qualcosa...se non arriva il palo andrà bene....
> 
> 
> 
> ma dvo spiegare sempre tutto.....


:up: come sempre sei un'intenditrice, per cui...
ti propongo come n. 1 in graduatoria :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :up: come sempre sei un'intenditrice, per cui...
> ti propongo come n. 1 in graduatoria :smile:



Graduatoria di che?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Graduatoria di che?


graduatoria sul più bel culo :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> graduatoria sul più bel culo :smile:


Ah ! quindi Annuccia ha il più bel culo del forum, per te.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ! quindi Annuccia ha il più bel culo del forum, per te.


come ho già detto non saprei
ma se nessuno posta il contrario...


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ! quindi Annuccia ha il più bel culo del forum, per te.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



 Inutile che allisci, devo ancora decidere io, eventualmente nell'altro 3D scriverò il mio pensiero serio. Non condizionato, a meno che....!!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ! quindi Annuccia ha il più bel culo del forum, per te.


osserva l'avatar


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> osserva l'avatar



:up: Mascalzone non ti sfugge nulla!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah ! quindi Annuccia ha il più bel culo del forum, per te.



Mi spiace dissentire, ma il culo più bello del forum ce l'ha Minerva, come dal reperto fotografico che ho prodotto sul relativo thread. Roba da veri intenditori.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Mascalzone non ti sfugge nulla!


se scopri l'avatar un po più verso destra lo vedi meglio ......


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace dissentire, ma il culo più bello del forum ce l'ha Minerva, come dal reperto fotografico che ho prodotto sul relativo thread. Roba da veri intenditori.



Minchia!! la frase che dice, se fosse l'unico culo al mondo io non lo........ risulta praticamente insoddisfacente nell'esprimere un concetto di negazione assoluta.


Ma a costo di tagliarmela ma mai piu sesso ne culo per me!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se scopri l'avatar un po più verso destra lo vedi meglio ......



Devo scoprire Annuccia? dici che posso?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Devo scoprire Annuccia? dici che posso?


vai, vai
tanto lei lascia fare :rotfl::rotfl:
(senza malizia)


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vai, vai
> tanto lei lascia fare :rotfl::rotfl:
> (senza malizia)



 Si senza malizia!  

Con un bel culo senza malizia eh!


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si senza malizia!
> 
> Con un bel culo senza malizia eh!


tu devi dire sempre così
devi essere rassicurante

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> tu devi dire sempre così
> devi essere rassicurante
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 Anvedilo sto marpione!! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Vedo che volevate confermare a Diletta che siete tutti uguali.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che volevate confermare a Diletta che siete tutti uguali.


Non mi pare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi pare.


Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera  che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.




ma si stà scherzando...............................


minchia........................................


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.


sarai mica una vecchia borghese travestita e zitella?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma si stà scherzando...............................
> 
> 
> minchia........................................


Scherzano pure quelli che vanno a puttane.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.


Per prima cosa l'ambientazione non è prettamente maschile. Poi il tono è assolutamente goliardico. E tra il voler giocare, con la perfetta coscienza di poter diventare oggetto del gioco come è già successo in passato, e l'organizzare un tour sessuale c'è l'abisso delle Marianne. Stanno scherzando, Brunetta. Non possiamo sempre stare qua a darci martellate sulle ginocchia, su.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa l'ambientazione non è prettamente maschile. Poi il tono è assolutamente goliardico. E tra il voler giocare, con la perfetta coscienza di poter diventare oggetto del gioco come è già successo in passato, e l'organizzare un tour sessuale c'è l'abisso delle Marianne. Stanno scherzando, Brunetta. Non possiamo sempre stare qua a darci martellate sulle ginocchia, su.


hai colto in pieno lo spirito del 3d

BRAVA


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzano pure quelli che vanno a puttane.




vabeh brunetta.....





lascio perdere....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sarai mica una vecchia borghese travestita e zitella?


Anche questo rientra in quello stile.
Ho detto che è quella complicità maschile  che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a ciò a cui a cui si riferiva Diletta. Se non ti piace è così lo stesso.
Esiste una simile complicità femminile che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a comportamenti simili.
Chi ha sostenuto di non riconoscersi in quei comportamenti ha poi confermato che li pratica.
Nessuno nega che esistano, si contestava che fossero di tutti.
Però se chi li contesta li pratica dimostra un po' di incoerenza.
Quando ci si ferma?


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa l'ambientazione non è prettamente maschile. Poi il tono è assolutamente goliardico. E tra il voler giocare, con la perfetta coscienza di poter diventare oggetto del gioco come è già successo in passato, e l'organizzare un tour sessuale c'è _l'abisso delle Marianne._ Stanno scherzando, Brunetta. Non possiamo sempre stare qua a darci martellate sulle ginocchia, su.



:rotfl:

oddio l'abisso delle marianne ahahahahah
Cmq Sbri stavo per scriverlo.
in effetti a sto giro eravamo tutti un po' guasconi senza cattive intenzioni...anche se si sa, a volte i masculi se ne passano, ma fa parte del loro fascino(o almeno così facciamogli credere )

Anzi perchè non coinvolgiamo Brunetta nei nostri giochi?
Tipo nel 3D aperto da Oscuro sui CULI DELLE FORUMISTE??:carneval:
Che dici Brunetta ti va o ti sentiresti offesa?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo rientra in quello stile.
> Ho detto che è quella complicità maschile che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a ciò a cui a cui si riferiva Diletta. Se non ti piace è così lo stesso.
> Esiste una simile complicità femminile che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a comportamenti simili.
> Chi ha sostenuto di non riconoscersi in quei comportamenti ha poi confermato che li pratica.
> ...


avrai forse un brutto culo?


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avrai forse un brutto culo?



gas.....non scherzare col fuoco....:scared:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avrai forse un brutto culo?


Certamente meglio del tuo.
O meglio della faccia di tanti.


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> gas.....non scherzare col fuoco....:scared:


ascolta,
ritengo che ci siano momenti in cui si facciano discorsi fortemente seri
e altri momenti in cui ci possa anche scherzare per farci due risate

ovviamente il tutto senza entrare nella volgarità ma con il giusto spirito goliardico 
di qualche maschietto un po più allegro di altri ma nel rispetto di tutti


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente meglio del tuo.
> O meglio della faccia di tanti.



preferisco a questo punto non risponderti
perchè vedo che entri tu, nel volgare


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa l'ambientazione non è prettamente maschile. Poi il tono è assolutamente goliardico. E tra il voler giocare, con la perfetta coscienza di poter diventare oggetto del gioco come è già successo in passato, e l'organizzare un tour sessuale c'è *l'abisso delle Marianne*. Stanno scherzando, Brunetta. Non possiamo sempre stare qua a darci martellate sulle ginocchia, su.


ma pure 2....pure 4


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche questo rientra in quello stile.
> Ho detto che è quella complicità maschile che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a ciò a cui a cui si riferiva Diletta. Se non ti piace è così lo stesso.
> Esiste una simile complicità femminile che, in alcune circostanze, può portare a comportamenti simili.
> Chi ha sostenuto di non riconoscersi in quei comportamenti ha poi confermato che li pratica.
> ...


Respira. Nessuno sta guardando o commentando il culo di nessuno. E' solo uno scherzo, si parte da una provocazione e si fanno battute DEMENZIALI. Il culo ha sempre fatto ridere, è un classico della comicità popolare. Ma secondo te, stiamo parlando di culi veri? Secondo te, se si dovessero praticare VERAMENTE certi comportamenti, si aprirebbe un 3d in forum libero? Io credo di essere di fronte a persone intelligenti che hanno voglia di ridere tutti assieme, che sanno benissimo fin dove si possono portare con lo scherzo e con chi, non mi sento affatto oggetto di una curiosità a sfondo sessuale.


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ascolta,
> ritengo che ci siano momenti in cui si facciano discorsi fortemente seri
> e altri momenti in cui ci possa anche scherzare per farci due risate
> 
> ...


ma anche noi siamo goliardiche....

saremmo mica puttane?


ma su brunetta c'è meno sporco qui che altrove....
se imparassi un pò a divertirti saresti meno...non lo dico.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> preferisco a questo punto non risponderti
> perchè vedo che entri tu, nel volgare


Voi siete goliardici e io volgare?


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Respira. Nessuno sta guardando o commentando il culo di nessuno. E' solo uno scherzo, si parte da una provocazione e si fanno battute DEMENZIALI. Il culo ha sempre fatto ridere, è un classico della comicità popolare. Ma secondo te, stiamo parlando di culi veri? Secondo te, se si dovessero praticare VERAMENTE certi comportamenti, si aprirebbe un 3d in forum libero? Io credo di essere di fronte a persone intelligenti che hanno voglia di ridere tutti assieme, che sanno benissimo fin dove si possono portare con lo scherzo e con chi, non mi sento affatto oggetto di una curiosità a sfondo sessuale.



:up:-....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Respira. Nessuno sta guardando o commentando il culo di nessuno. E' solo uno scherzo, si parte da una provocazione e si fanno battute DEMENZIALI. Il culo ha sempre fatto ridere, è un classico della comicità popolare. Ma secondo te, stiamo parlando di culi veri? Secondo te, se si dovessero praticare VERAMENTE certi comportamenti, si aprirebbe un 3d in forum libero? Io credo di essere di fronte a persone intelligenti che hanno voglia di ridere tutti assieme, che sanno benissimo fin dove si possono portare con lo scherzo e con chi, non mi sento affatto oggetto di una curiosità a sfondo sessuale.


Queste prese di distanza sono utili a far capire la differenza.
Ma siamo certe che sia così facile porsi il limite?
Mi domando se non abbiamo noi interpretato male Diletta che, magari, intendeva solo qualcosa di scherzoso?


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

a questo punto preferisco uscire


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzano pure quelli che vanno a puttane.



Minchia 2 la vendetta


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai colto in pieno lo spirito del 3d
> 
> BRAVA


non per sminuire Sbri, ma l'avevano capito anche i sassi di lothar


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste prese di distanza sono utili a far capire la differenza.
> Ma siamo certe che sia così facile porsi il limite?
> Mi domando se non abbiamo noi interpretato male Diletta che, magari, intendeva solo qualcosa di scherzoso?


Ma stai davvero paragonando Oscuro che parla del carattere e dello spirito di un culo a una concezione dell'umanità divisa in puttanieri, zoccole e sante, pie donne votate al martirio?
Io forse ho interpretato male Diletta... ma ho apprezzato molto il fatto che certi utenti maschi qui... che adesso scherzano con noi ma che in altre occasioni hanno pianto con noi, ci hanno parlato della loro disperazione nel crollo del loro rapporto, ci hanno parlato dell'impegno e della fatica che hanno messo nel tentare di salvarlo, nel mettere l'amore per la propria compagna davanti al loro dolore ed alla loro delusione... non l'abbiano mandata a stendere.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente meglio del tuo.
> O meglio della faccia di tanti.



 Ne sono convinto, immagino il culo di gas... madò meglio non commenti, il tuo ora sappiamo che è bello visto iul faccino bello che io mi trovo. Minchia ma mi sono detto da solo faccia da culo!  lissio lissio yè


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma stai davvero paragonando Oscuro che parla del carattere e dello spirito di un culo a una concezione dell'umanità divisa in puttanieri, zoccole e sante, pie donne votate al martirio?
> Io forse ho interpretato male Diletta... ma ho apprezzato molto il fatto che certi utenti maschi qui... che adesso scherzano con noi ma che in altre occasioni hanno pianto con noi, ci hanno parlato della loro disperazione nel crollo del loro rapporto, ci hanno parlato dell'impegno e della fatica che hanno messo nel tentare di salvarlo, nel mettere l'amore per la propria compagna davanti al loro dolore ed alla loro delusione... non l'abbiano mandata a stendere.



Io non so più come scrivertelo, ti basta se scrivo che sei per me una donna speciale ? 

Brunetta, non ci sto provando con Sbri. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ne sono convinto, immagino il culo di gas... madò meglio non commenti, il tuo ora sappiamo che è bello visto iul faccino bello che io mi trovo. Minchia ma mi sono detto da solo faccia da culo!  lissio lissio yè


Almeno tu sei ironico anche con te stesso... :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma anche noi siamo goliardiche....
> 
> *saremmo mica puttane?*
> 
> ...



ma come no


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come no


ma solo per passione


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come no



:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non so più come scrivertelo, ti basta se scrivo che sei per me una donna speciale ?
> 
> Brunetta, non ci sto provando con Sbri. :smile:


Confermo:blu:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Almeno tu sei ironico anche con te stesso... :up:


Contento di averti fatto sorridere, questo è uno dei miei scopi, sorridere.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Confermo:blu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colpa tua, che ne so io se hai le gambe di una 17enne ed il culo di una 75 enne, Ou cit J and bì.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Almeno tu sei ironico anche con te stesso... :up:


La mia goliardia è bisex,io sono un uomo,non un maschio.


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia goliardia è bisex,io sono un uomo,non un maschio.



che bello un uomo che ammetta di essere bisex così apertamente..
ma allora i tempi son davvero cambiati?
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia goliardia è bisex,io sono un uomo,non un maschio.



:saggio:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma come no



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



babsi ha detto:


> che bello un uomo che ammetta di essere bisex così apertamente..
> ma allora i tempi son davvero cambiati?
> :up:


No,ho la goliardia bisex,solo quella...!


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ho la goliardia bisex,solo quella...!


cioè apprezzi che anche il tuo di culetto sia oggetto d'attenzioni, però solo di quelle femminili?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



babsi ha detto:


> cioè apprezzi che anche il tuo di culetto sia oggetto d'attenzioni, però solo di quelle femminili?


Si!Perchè no?


----------



## babsi (25 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si!Perchè no?


:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> avrai forse un brutto culo?


non è che mi faccia molto ridere una battuta del genere in risposta ad un'opinione che non si ritiene valida.
poi , capisco il contesto goliardico ,ma se qualcuno ne è fuori e non vuole esserne inglobato ne ha il pieno diritto.
secondo me


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che mi faccia molto ridere una battuta del genere in risposta ad un'opinione che non si ritiene valida.
> poi , capisco il contesto goliardico ,ma se qualcuno ne è fuori e non vuole esserne inglobato ne ha il pieno diritto.
> secondo me


ehm. Brunetta è di là... nel 3d sui culi... bella inglobata


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Brunetta è di là... nel 3d sui culi... bella inglobata


Inglobata... non so...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Inglobata... non so...


 dài che si fa per scherzare


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài che si fa per scherzare


Oh scherzavo anch'io...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2013)

*io*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh scherzavo anch'io...


Io no....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per prima cosa l'ambientazione non è prettamente maschile. Poi il tono è assolutamente goliardico. E tra il voler giocare, con la perfetta coscienza di poter diventare oggetto del gioco come è già successo in passato, e l'organizzare un tour sessuale c'è l'abisso delle Marianne. Stanno scherzando, Brunetta. Non possiamo sempre stare qua a darci martellate sulle ginocchia, su.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ascolta,
> ritengo che ci siano momenti in cui si facciano discorsi fortemente seri
> e altri momenti in cui ci possa anche scherzare per farci due risate
> 
> ...


Soprattutto fatto da forumisti che non mi sembra abbiano mai mancato di rispetto a noi forumiste


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste prese di distanza sono utili a far capire la differenza.
> Ma siamo certe che sia così facile porsi il limite?
> Mi domando se non abbiamo noi interpretato male Diletta che, magari, intendeva solo qualcosa di scherzoso?


diletta non ha detto che suo marito fa battute sul culo delle donne ha detto ben altro
Guarda io sono la prima che odio le battutine stupite che fa un uomo quando ti vede passare ma non mi sono mai sentita offesa dalle battutte di questi 4 matti.
Pensi davvero che lascerei passare le battute di Oscuro (cito il maestro) se pensassi anche lontamente che stia parlando seriamente










































P.S. Oddio un pochino ci spero eh


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che mi faccia molto ridere una battuta del genere in risposta ad un'opinione che non si ritiene valida.
> poi , capisco il contesto goliardico ,*ma se qualcuno ne è fuori e non vuole esserne inglobato* ne ha il pieno diritto.
> secondo me


non partecipa al 3d. mi sembra di capire (non l'ho letto tutto) che si è parlato solo dei culi "consenzienti"


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.


Al di là del fatto che se uno vuole andare a mercenarie (puttane non coatte, specifico) non ci vedo nulla di male, ste situazioni goliardiche che dici spesso m'annoiano e di solito raramente mi trovano partecipe (tranne che per mostrare al mondo il culo di Minerva).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Però si è sempre se stessi, anche quando si scherza.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si è sempre se stessi, anche quando si scherza.


Rispondevi a me o in generale?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Rispondevi a me o in generale?


In generale.
Forse a me


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In generale.
> Forse a me


Certo che si è sempre se stessi anche se si scherza. Anzi spesso con lo scherzo molti trovano pure il modo di dire cose che altrimenti non direbbero, ma che comunque ad un certo livello pensano. Un po' come con l'alcol che ti scioglie la lingua.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che si è sempre se stessi anche se si scherza. Anzi spesso con lo scherzo molti trovano pure il modo di dire cose che altrimenti non direbbero, ma che comunque ad un certo livello pensano. Un po' come con l'alcol che ti scioglie la lingua.


Ma in entrambi i casi si tende a negarlo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma in entrambi i casi si tende a negarlo


Perchè di solito quello che ci teniamo per noi è per noi proprio per un motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè di solito quello che ci teniamo per noi è per noi proprio per un motivo.


:up: vedi come sei acuto e non gretto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: vedi come sei acuto e non gretto


Ma io sono tante cose. Contengo moltitudini, d'altra parte.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io sono tante cose. Contengo moltitudini, d'altra parte.


Legioni perfino


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete ricreato quell'atmosfera  che si crea "tramaschi,a cui lei faceva riferimento, e che porta qui a battute di questolivello, altrove ad andare a puttane.


boh, io credo che qui sia esattamente il contrario: qui noi "siamo" parole, se si volesse veramente andare a puttane, o a puttani, non è il posto giusto


----------



## gas (25 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Soprattutto fatto da forumisti che non mi sembra abbiano mai mancato di rispetto a noi forumiste


ci mancherebbe altro
il rispetto innanzitutto

poi non mi pareva che nessuno fosse entrato in volgarità di vario genere
per cui non ho capito assolutamente l'uscita di brunetta


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ci mancherebbe altro
> il rispetto innanzitutto
> 
> poi non mi pareva che nessuno fosse entrato in volgarità di vario genere
> per cui non ho capito assolutamente l'uscita di brunetta



Nemmeno io:up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io accanto ad una donna come diletta finirei o in carcere o al manicomio....!:rotfl:*Per quante ne farei....!*





...come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la prova di quello che so ormai da un po', e cioè che Oscuro non fa eccezione: anche lui, se lasciato a briglia sciolta, ne combinerebbe di tutte.
Altro che codice morale e altre fesserie...

Lo sapevo, me lo sentivo...!!


----------



## Daniele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la prova di quello che so ormai da un po', e cioè che Oscuro non fa eccezione: anche lui, se lasciato a briglia sciolta, ne combinerebbe di tutte.
> Altro che codice morale e altre fesserie...
> 
> Lo sapevo, me lo sentivo...!!


Diletta, la mia donna probabilmente non mi tradisce anche perchè sa le conseguenze...tuo marito cosa sa di te??? che lo perdonerai


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, la mia donna probabilmente non mi tradisce anche perchè sa le conseguenze...tuo marito cosa sa di te??? che lo perdonerai


Senti Daniele
mettiti il cuore in pace
NON esiste una donna che non tradisce
perchè teme le conseguenze...

Fidati qua
lo conosci il cuore di una donna?

Se in esso è entrato il proposito di tradirti
nemmeno rivestire la sua vagina con un sarcofago dieci volte più spesso di quello della centrale di chernobyl la fermerà....

Se nel suo cuore non vi è il progetto di tradirti

lei 

non ti tradirà mai...

Ma ricorda una donna non tradisce perchè ama.

Non perchè teme le conseguenze...

Anzi...anzi...

Tu prova a imporre il giogo del ricatto ad una donna e vedi come finisci...

Finisce così...
Ah tu uomo mi imponi di esserti fedele...ok

eccoti un bel cesto di corna!

Ricorda Daniele...tira più un pel de figa...
ma mai tirare i peli delle fighe...mai...

Se tu dici ad una donna...
Se mi lasci io mi uccido...

lei ti lascia in tronco dicendoti eh no carino io non mi metto assieme ad uno scriteriato del genere eh?

E che le giovini cartucce del forum mi smentiscano...

Toy, Babsi....dove siete?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la prova di quello che so ormai da un po', e cioè che Oscuro non fa eccezione: anche lui, se lasciato a briglia sciolta, ne combinerebbe di tutte.
> Altro che codice morale e altre fesserie...
> 
> Lo sapevo, me lo sentivo...!!


Tu comunque nn mi cucchi...
Lui non sa che cosa è una Diletta incazzata...
Da cui quel detto...
Per sistemare le robe in Italia che vole o un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona...

Si certo a parole guarda ne combiniamo di tutti i colori...

Guarda eh...

Noi uomini usciamo di casa e ogni donna che incrociamo ci apre le gambe...si guarda...

Se solo tu sapessi...

La dura realtà!


----------



## Simy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la prova di quello che so ormai da un po', e cioè che Oscuro non fa eccezione: anche lui, se lasciato a briglia sciolta, ne combinerebbe di tutte.
> Altro che codice morale e altre fesserie...
> 
> Lo sapevo, me lo sentivo...!!


non si capiva il sarcasmo della battuta di Oscuro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, la mia donna probabilmente non mi tradisce anche perchè sa le conseguenze...tuo marito cosa sa di te??? che lo perdonerai



bell'idea quella di essere l'unico sotto minaccia. Bella, bella idea. E' perfino lusinghiera, immagino possa aumentare la tua autostima :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu comunque nn mi cucchi...
> Lui non sa che cosa è una Diletta incazzata...
> Da cui quel detto...
> Per sistemare le robe in Italia che vole o un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona...
> ...



...ma infatti lo dico sempre che i tempi d'oro sono ormai andati.
E chi ha dato ha dato, chi ha avuto ha avuto...

Però c'è anche il detto che recita: 
ogni lasciata è persa
E forse ora fa più presa di un tempo. Forse.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diletta, la mia donna probabilmente non mi tradisce anche perchè sa le conseguenze...tuo marito cosa sa di te??? che lo perdonerai




Idem il mio, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non si capiva il sarcasmo della battuta di Oscuro?



Secondo me, non c'era nessun sarcasmo...
Non dimenticare che Oscuro vanta un notevole vissuto, a detta sua, quindi, se tanto mi dà tanto...
Non a caso dice che si conosce e che il suo equilibrio ripartirebbe per la tangente.
*RI*partirebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me, non c'era nessun sarcasmo...
> Non dimenticare che Oscuro vanta un notevole vissuto, a detta sua, quindi, se tanto mi dà tanto...
> Non a caso dice che si conosce e che il suo equilibrio ripartirebbe per la tangente.
> *RI*partirebbe.


Ripartirebbe se avesse una donna per la quale non vale la pena essere fedele. E una donna che gli permetterebbe di andare a puttane probabilmente non avrebbe la sua stima di conseguenza agirebbe come meglio crede


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti Daniele
> mettiti il cuore in pace
> NON esiste una donna che non tradisce
> perchè teme le conseguenze...
> ...


Stavolta hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavolta hai proprio ragione.


sì, tocca dargli ragione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, tocca dargli ragione


Ce tocca!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce tocca!


Mi accodo volentieri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2013)

Fintanto che non scrive il contrario:nuke:. :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fintanto che non scrive il contrario:nuke:. :mexican:


ehhh... quello dipende da un sacco di fattori.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripartirebbe se avesse una donna per la quale non vale la pena essere fedele. E una donna che gli permetterebbe di andare a puttane probabilmente non avrebbe la sua stima di conseguenza agirebbe come meglio crede





Ma infatti cosa si evince dalla tua interpretazione?
Che tutto è soggettivo e relativo e c'entrano poco o niente la stima o disistima.
Ciò che conta è l'armonia all'interno della coppia e la reciproca comprensione.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Conte è persona giusta, saggia e illuminante.
Tenetelo sempre a mente!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il Conte è persona giusta, saggia e illuminante.
> Tenetelo sempre a mente!


Il Conte è persona che ti approva, ti giustifica e tira acqua al tuo mulino semplicemente per il fatto che vive in una situazione simile a quella di tuo marito, con la non trascurabile differenza che la moglie, al contrario tuo, è ben consapevole.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Conte è persona che ti approva, ti giustifica e tira acqua al tuo mulino semplicemente per il fatto che vive in una situazione simile a quella di tuo marito, con la non trascurabile differenza che la moglie, al contrario tuo, è ben consapevole.




Ma a me dell'acqua al mio mulino me ne importa il giusto.
Trovo che il Conte abbia una visione molto ampia della vita e offra ottimi spunti di riflessione.
E non è poco...

Poi che ne sai tu di come vive mio marito?!
Lo conosci tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma a me dell'acqua al mio mulino me ne importa il giusto.
> Trovo che il Conte abbia una visione molto ampia della vita e offra ottimi spunti di riflessione.
> E non è poco...
> 
> ...


Sarebbe interessante se venisse a scrivere pure lui qui sopra, in effetti. Perchè non lo inviti? Tanto sei una donna del terzo millennio, dalla metalità apertissima e nulla affatto obsoleta. E allora! Magari potrebbe pure dare consigli per le escort migliori ai prezzi più giusti, se qualcuno fosse interessato. Dai.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante se venisse a scrivere pure lui qui sopra, in effetti. Perchè non lo inviti? Tanto sei una donna del terzo millennio, dalla metalità apertissima e nulla affatto obsoleta. E allora! Magari potrebbe pure dare consigli per le escort migliori ai prezzi più giusti, se qualcuno fosse interessato. Dai.




Mi spiace, ma di consigli non te li può dare (non ancora, in seguito forse...!)
Ogni tanto gli faccio leggere le cazzate che scrivi, così, per divertirci un po'...in modo innocente.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Mi spiace, ma di consigli non te li può dare (non ancora, in seguito forse...!)
> *Ogni tanto gli faccio leggere le cazzate che scrivi, così, per divertirci un po'...in modo innocente.


Dici tu. 
E comunque fallo iscrivere, che sai le risate poi? Eh. Ho anche il nick "maritomoderno". Oppure "l'amicodellopsicologodimiamoglie" o anche "moglieeputtane,vitaallagrandissima".


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici tu.
> E comunque fallo iscrivere, che sai le risate poi? Eh. Ho anche il nick "maritomoderno". Oppure "l'amicodellopsicologodimiamoglie" o anche "moglieeputtane,vitaallagrandissima".



Tranquillo, dico io.

E comunque sei troppo forte, mi hai già messo di buonumore con così poco.
Hai talento!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tranquillo, dico io.
> 
> E comunque sei troppo forte, mi hai già messo di buonumore con così poco.
> Hai talento!:up:


"moglieeputtane,vitallagrandissima" in effetti spacca non poco ed è vieppiù calzante.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Conte è persona che ti approva, ti giustifica e tira acqua al tuo mulino semplicemente per il fatto che vive in una situazione simile a quella di tuo marito, con la non trascurabile differenza che la moglie, al contrario tuo, è ben consapevole.


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti cosa si evince dalla tua interpretazione?
> Che tutto è soggettivo e relativo e c'entrano poco o niente la stima o disistima.
> Ciò che conta è l'armonia all'interno della coppia e la reciproca comprensione.


ma neanche per sogno.....Se Oscuro andasse a puttane con il beneplacido della moglie, vorrebbe dire che di sua moglie se ne sbatte i maroni non certo perchè nè è innamorato e la stima per la sua apertura mentale


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma neanche per sogno.....Se Oscuro andasse a puttane con il beneplacido della moglie, vorrebbe dire che di sua moglie se ne sbatte i maroni non certo perchè nè è innamorato e la stima per la sua apertura mentale



Ancora con sta storia dell'essere o meno innamorato...
L'amore, credimi, è tutta altra cosa e io penso, scusa la presunzione, che lui sappia cosa sia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ancora con sta storia dell'essere o meno innamorato...
> L'amore, credimi, è tutta altra cosa e io penso, scusa la presunzione, che lui sappia cosa sia.


Sì peró che palle Diletta, abbiamo capito


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ancora con sta storia dell'essere o meno innamorato...
> L'amore, credimi, è tutta altra cosa e io penso, scusa la presunzione, che lui sappia cosa sia.


Ma senti...
Ma che te frega?
Lascia che gli altri la pensino come vogliono no?
Tanto mica ci stanno loro al posto tuo...
E soprattutta mica stanno loro al posto di lui: tuo marito.

Non è esattamente per me come dice JB...

Ma mi fa molto comodo che si creda che sia così: segno che le cose solo nostre sono al riparo.

E mia moglie sa che io a lei non mento, ma non perchè la amo, lei sa quante balle io so raccontare pur di proteggere le persone che amo, ma solo perchè lei è mia moglie: la donna con cui vivo e condivido il letto.

Il conte non dorme con una donna che percepisce che abbia qualcosa contro di lui: la sgozzerebbe nel sonno senza pietà.

E quindi la via più diretta per mettersi al riparo da certe questioni è non mentire al coniuge.

Penso che questa sia la lezione che tu hai inferto a tuo marito.
Basta balle che non sono na cretina.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma senti...
> Ma che te frega?
> Lascia che gli altri la pensino come vogliono no?
> Tanto mica ci stanno loro al posto tuo...
> ...



Se non è così è segno che fino ad ora hai raccontato palle
Perchè hai sempre detto tu che tua moglie sa come vivi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non è così è segno che fino ad ora hai raccontato palle
> Perchè hai sempre detto tu che tua moglie sa come vivi


Mia moglie sa come vivo.
Sa dove vado.
CHi frequento
E che in rapporti sono con loro.

E non ho bisogno di contar balle.

Lo ha sempre saputo.
Prova ne sia che abbiamo sempre condiviso il forum.

Sarei bugiardo se avessi detto che: mi raccomando che mia moglie non sappia mai come vivo.

Ma della considerazione di mia moglie mi occupo.
Di quella qui dentro: scusami me ne strafrego i maroni.
Sono solo mucchi di byte.
E nn possono farmi niente.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa come vivo.
> Sa dove vado.
> CHi frequento
> E che in rapporti sono con loro.
> ...


mi pare giusto.devo dire che da questo punto di vista c'è più correttezza nel tuo rapporto che in altri


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Mia moglie sa come vivo.
> Sa dove vado.
> CHi frequento
> E che in rapporti sono con loro.
> ...


E questo è quello che ha detto JB appunto
Perchè dici che non è così?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare giusto.devo dire che da questo punto di vista c'è più correttezza nel tuo rapporto che in altri


Sempre detto anch'io. Gli ho sempre riconosciuto la coerenza. Per questo non capisco perchè ha obiettato a quello che ha detto JB


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre detto anch'io. Gli ho sempre riconosciuto la coerenza. Per questo non capisco perchè ha obiettato a quello che ha detto JB


forse non ha obiettato quel che jb ha detto su di lui ma su diletta...
credo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2013)

non so, non ho seguito.però il conte è cambiato parecchio e del suo matrimonio sta parlando con più rispetto di una volta.


farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre detto anch'io. Gli ho sempre riconosciuto la coerenza. Per questo non capisco perchè ha obiettato a quello che ha detto JB


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma senti...
> Ma che te frega?
> Lascia che gli altri la pensino come vogliono no?
> Tanto mica ci stanno loro al posto tuo...
> ...


infatti penso che molti non riescono ad accettare il fatto che si possa continuare ad amare e a convivere
pur essendo consapevoli dei lati più nascosti del patners...
forse perchè loro stessi non ce la farebbero ...e non c'entra niente l'apertura mentale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti penso che molti non riescono ad accettare il fatto che si possa continuare ad amare e a convivere
> pur essendo consapevoli dei lati più nascosti del patners...
> forse perchè loro stessi non ce la farebbero ...e non c'entra niente l'apertura mentale...




no no no...ferma ferma ferma

non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo

quello che dici tu, qui dentro nessuno lo mette in discussione, nemmeno quelli che non ce la farebbero a viverlo
quello che si ripete da ormai migliaia e migliaia di post a Diletta è che LEI NON PUO' FAR PASSARE PER UNIVERSALE E VALIDO PER TUTTI QUELLO CHE HA DECISO CONSAPEVOLMENTE (lo speriamo tutti) ESSERE LA COSA MIGLIORE PER MANDARE AVANTI IL SUO MATRIMONIO.
Perchè è questo che fa: parte da assunti gesuitici che varrebbero per l'umanità per giustificare la sua scelta
Ma il punto è che lei non deve affatto giustificarla: se l'ha scelta vuol dire che la ritiene buona per lei e non serve che cerchi appigli sulla teoria dell'evoluzionismo per convincerci di quanto è valida


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...


il verde è mio!


----------



## Daniele (30 Gennaio 2013)

Un Gin-tonic, please!!!


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2013)

ladyhurt ha detto:


> E' stato un tradimento scoperto per caso..aveva lasciato aperto PC e ho letto una conversazione tra lui e un suo amico in cui si vantava della conquista facile fatta durante un'uscita serale. Non era una collega ma una donna conosciuta in occasione di quell'uscita. Non si è spinto oltre quella serata. Questo è quello che mi ha detto, questo è quello che ho letto. Per poche ore ha distrutto una storia lunga e un matrimonio che credevo felice e unico. Davanti alle mie accuse non ha negato, pieno di vergogna piangeva come un bambino. Era ubriaco perso. Questo era scritto anche nella conversazione in chat. Ci siamo lasciati diverse volte..ogni volta lo sbattevo fuori di casa per poi richiamarlo dopo poche ore e pregarlo di tornare. Non riuscivo a pensare alla mia vita senza di lui e oggi non riesco a vivere la mia vita con lui. Non sono felice. Lo odio nel profondo del mio cuore perchè oltre alla storia ha distrutto quella che ero..la  mia fiducia, il mio amore, la mia visione del mondo e delle cose. Oggi sono una persona diversa, con un matrimonio diverso, con un uomo accanto che non so più chi sia realmente. Abbiamo una figlia, la mia unica ragione di vita, concepita in un momento di passione rabbiosa in cui io non accettavo che tutto stesse andando a rotoli in questa maniera..volevo un figlio da tempo ma lui aveva sempre tergiversato..poi improvvisa gli è scattata questa voglia di genitorialità (di cui mi ha parlato prima che io scoprissi il suo tradimento). Vivo le mie giornate recriminando sul passato e sognando ancora di tornare ad innamorarmi. Come una bambina piango e pesto i piedi..vorrei quello che ho perduto e so che non potrò riaverlo mai più.


magari ha solo bisogno di recitare la parte del conquistatore quando è con gli amici. E' ancora insicuro probabilmente. Sai i traditori veri, quelli che lo fanno per default, queste ostentazioni in pubblico non le fanno.
Chiedi ai traditori professionisti di ambo i sessi qui sopra.
Tradire è un'attività stressante, richiede disciplina ed autocontrollo.
Altrimenti è solo una sparata per mettersi in mostra magari anche con se stessi quando l'Io è deboluccio.
Insomma potrebe essere che stai un tantino ingigantendo la cosa. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...


Io mi chiedo sempre se Diletta prima di scrivere quello che scrive si sofferma un attimo a pensare a chi paga i
server, francamente.

P.S: Io sono creazionista.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...




non posso approvare...

un matrimonio va avanti spontaneamente , può andare avanti anche da solo senza manovre speciali...o concessioni speciali...o ricette..pepe sale e pinzimonio...va avanti perchè è sano, va avanti perchè due persone si amano, si rispettano stanno bene insieme...nonostante eventuali incidenti di percorso...
e non è credere alle favole...è credere punto.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il Conte è persona che ti approva, ti giustifica e tira acqua al tuo mulino semplicemente per il fatto che vive in una situazione simile a quella di tuo marito, con la non trascurabile differenza che la moglie, al contrario tuo, è ben consapevole.


Joey ti spiego così, perchè non mi va certo di incartapecorirmi.

Dato che ne è nata una bella discussione con mia moglie.

La situazione è questa.
Entrambe abbiamo avuto la nostra Norimberga.
Prima lei è stata Stalin e io Goering.

Io ora mi sento molto libero e forte perchè messo difronte alle mie pesantissime responsabilità, mi sono fatto condannare, ho scontato la pena e ora sono un uomo libero che non ha debiti con lei.

Poi io sono salito sulla cattedra della pubblica accusa e in questo senso si può cogliore il mio essere subdolo, ho messo lei difronte a tutte le sue mancanze, io ho chiesto per la prima volta conto a lei di un sacco di cose, che lei non pensava io avessi considerato.

Ho inflitto la pena e lei l'ha scontata com'è giusto che sia.

Cosa non si dice sempre? Bisogna dialogare e chiarire.

Ecco io l'ho fatto.
E non senza dolore e spargimenti di sangue.

Ho usato quelle persone Goering e Stalin...
Perchè appunto essere Goering e vedersi come giudice Stalin...fa un po' ridere eh? Non trovi?

Non è certo mia moglie una cretina, ma neanch'io sono il bonaccione di turno che si fa andare bene tutto pur di non perdere una persona, ed è molto facile in coppia cadere in questo equivoco:

AH tanto lei mi perdonerà sempre.
Ah lui è uno scemotto che lo convinco con 4 bei discorsi.
SI sono subdolo.
Perchè mi tengo sempre dentro al mio cuore dieci schei da bauco, che non si sa mai.

Per questo l'altro giorno dicevo: stiamo attenti a chi ci fa la morale.
Alle volte si crede troppo in diritto di farla, si crede di essere troppo il travaglio di turno, crede troppo di conoscere i peccati dell'altro e di aver mascherato a dovere i suoi, e non capisce, che solo per amore, si è indulgenti verso l'altro.

Per amore si è magnanimi, si sopporta ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma se vuoi che ti misuri con la misura con la quale ti sei sentita in diritto di misurare me, eccoti accontentata.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, non ho seguito.però il conte è cambiato parecchio e del suo matrimonio sta parlando con più rispetto di una volta.


Non sono cambiato.
Ho subito e pagato la mia condanna.
COme Don Giovanni.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti penso che molti non riescono ad accettare il fatto che si possa continuare ad amare e a convivere
> pur essendo consapevoli dei lati più nascosti del patners...
> forse perchè loro stessi non ce la farebbero ...e non c'entra niente l'apertura mentale...


Fai questa prova empirica.
Prendi tuo marito e vai da un psicoterapeuta di coppia.
Scoprirai con tuo enorme disdoro che 80 su cento, lui ha sempre intuito i tuoi "lati nascosti".
Ma che solo perchè ti ama, non te li fa pesare.

Prova.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...


Ma infatti un po' alla volta la sto intortando con i miei metodi infallibili e inizierà a scrivere "certi" uomini e "certe" donne...no?

Ma capisci che sarebbe un po' dura per esempio cambiare certe mie idee su certa Italia no?
Io sono Veneto.
Premesso ciò parliamo.

Non serve la teoria in coppia.

Serve sempre una pratica
di volta in volta acconcia alla bisogna.

Esempio.
Tu alzi la voce con me e mi fai soffrire.
Io non voglio soffrire.
Ergo quando tu alzi la voce mi allontano da te.
Quando ti sarai stancato di alzare la voce, e noterai che resti sempre a parlare con i muri, imparerai a moderare i tuoi toni.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non posso approvare...
> 
> un matrimonio va avanti spontaneamente , può andare avanti anche da solo senza manovre speciali...o concessioni speciali...o ricette..pepe sale e pinzimonio...va avanti perchè è sano, va avanti perchè due persone si amano, si rispettano stanno bene insieme...nonostante eventuali incidenti di percorso...
> e non è credere alle favole...è credere punto.


Credere lottare vincere.
Figa moglie e famiglia!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey ti spiego così, perchè non mi va certo di incartapecorirmi.
> 
> Dato che ne è nata una bella discussione con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Con tutto il rispetto per te e tua moglie, che saluto, quanto sopra è un mare di fuffa. Praticamente sei nella condizione che tu fai più o meno quello che ti pare ed il marito di Diletta idem, con la differenza che, se non altro, tua moglie é consapevole e volendo potrebbe fare anche lei più o meno quello che vuole. Come ci siete arrivati è relativo, voi due con tutto quello che hai scritto, Diletta on "l'aiuto" di marito, psicologo e prete, fatto sta che state lì.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per te e tua moglie, che saluto, quanto sopra è un mare di fuffa. Praticamente sei nella condizione che tu fai più o meno quello che ti pare ed il marito di Diletta idem, con la differenza che, se non altro, tua moglie é consapevole e volendo potrebbe fare anche lei più o meno quello che vuole. Come ci siete arrivati è relativo, voi due con tutto quello che hai scritto, Diletta on "l'aiuto" di marito, psicologo e prete, fatto sta che state lì.


E ci stiamo bene.
E nn siamo certo qui 
per sentirci dire

ah ma allora non siete coppia: e chi se ne frega ora pronobi
ah ma allora non vi amate: e chi se ne frega ora pronobi.

Sappiamo solo che la vita è breve
e ogni giorno può essere nefasto.

Ipso facto
mia moglie
ha sempre fatto quello che vuole eh?

Mica sono suo padrone no?


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti penso che molti non riescono ad accettare il fatto che si possa continuare ad amare e a convivere
> pur essendo consapevoli dei lati più nascosti del patners...
> forse perchè loro stessi non ce la farebbero ...e non c'entra niente l'apertura mentale...




Bravissima, super quoto!!:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...



A parte che non pensavo neanche a Diletta il mio era solo un pensiero...


Ma ti faccio una domanda sul neretto:
Perchè non può?

A me più che lei  che vuole convincere noi...sembra che siano gli altri che tentano di convincerla che sono sbagliate...
Non mi sembra neanche una giustificazione ciò che racconta ma racconta come è riuscita ad arrivare alla fine di un percorso difficile ...
Io la vedo cosi...
E ha tutta la mia stima per quanto possa contare...

dimenticavo mi sembra che la fase "mandare aventi " l'abbia superata ora va avanti da se ...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ci stiamo bene.
> E nn siamo certo qui
> per sentirci dire
> 
> ...


Finché tua moglie è consapevole va benissimo. Quello che invece trovo un comportamento estremamente paraculo è continuare ad appoggiare Diletta nei suoi deliri quando è evidente, perchè stupido non lo sei ma paraculo si, che la
differenza tra lei e tua moglie è che Diletta della sua reale condizione non solo non ha capito un beato nulla ma ne è del tutto inconsapevole. Il che, detto tra noi, non ti fa onore. Ma tranquillo che qua di paraculi per un verso o per l'altro è pieno e tu non sei di certo il peggiore.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...




NO NO NO ferma ferma ferma lo dico io.

Se vai a rileggerti la risposta che ho dato a farfalla (n. 1743) dico esattamente così:

*che tutto è soggettivo e relativo...*
ti sembra che voglia far passare qualcosa per* universale e valido per tutti*? 

E già che ci sei rileggiti anche la risposta di farfalla che esordisce così:

*ma neanche per sogno* etc.etc...

E ora dimmi: chi è che sembra avere in mano la verità assoluta?


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...



quoto e approvo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai questa prova empirica.
> Prendi tuo marito e vai da un psicoterapeuta di coppia.
> Scoprirai con tuo enorme disdoro che 80 su cento, lui ha sempre intuito i tuoi "lati nascosti".
> Ma che solo perchè ti ama, non te li fa pesare.
> ...


Per ora non ne ho bisogno 
anzi credo mai ...
Non andrò mai a parlare ad un'estraneo dei cazzi   nostri se non riuscissimo ad essere sinceri tra di noi 
quando qualcosa non va ...
non vedo perchè dovremmo farlo con un estraneo...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no no...ferma ferma ferma
> 
> non so gli altri, ma io non ci sto a passare per quella che non ha capito, perchè ho capito benissimo
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ci stiamo bene.
> E nn siamo certo qui
> per sentirci dire
> 
> ...



E infatti per quel che mi riguarda ho sempre detto che se state bene voi e avete raggiunto il vostro equilibrio io non ho nulla da ridire......


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che non pensavo neanche a Diletta il mio era solo un pensiero...
> 
> 
> Ma ti faccio una domanda sul neretto:
> ...



No mi spiace. Nessuno di noi vuole convincerla che sia sbagliato lei invece vuole convincerci di aver trovato la ricetta della felicità e della durata di un matrimonio
Se io credessi che tutta questa sia farina del suo sacco, come lo è per esempio per il conte e la moglie, non mi permetterei di dirle nulla


----------



## Nocciola (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> NO NO NO ferma ferma ferma lo dico io.
> 
> Se vai a rileggerti la risposta che ho dato a farfalla (n. 1743) dico esattamente così:
> 
> ...


Diletta quante volte hai scritto: tutti gli uomini, la mentalità degli uomini, ecc ecc. Quante volte ti ho detto che se facessi come te e parlassi di me direi che tutti gli uomini non scopano (visto la mia esperienza). Indorarsi la pillola per ingoiarla meglio può essere una soluzione, basta essere coscienti che la si sta indorando ma non cercare di dire agli altri che la pillola va giù come acqua fresca........


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> NO NO NO ferma ferma ferma lo dico io.
> 
> Se vai a rileggerti la risposta che ho dato a farfalla (n. 1743) dico esattamente così:
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
E non farti ingannare
io non sono un paraculo
ma un glorioso palpaculo
e dicono che la mia presa sulla tastiera
è perfetta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La verità è che 
i tuoi pensieri
sono molto "scomodi" 
per certi traditori

perchè morde loro la coscienza.

Questa è la verità.

E se una ha la coscienza a posto
ha diritto di dare merda al mondo intero
non solo al suo maritino.

Del resto bontà tua se ti tieni tuo marito
NOn merito suo che è stato capace di darti da intendere

come qua vogliono farti credere.

Oddio se non sapessi che più che esserci ci fai...
magari anch'io mi preoccuperei...

Ma occhio ad un mondo in cui i ladri condannano gli onesti eh?
Occhio...


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta quante volte hai scritto: tutti gli uomini, la mentalità degli uomini, ecc ecc. Quante volte ti ho detto che se facessi come te e parlassi di me direi che tutti gli uomini non scopano (visto la mia esperienza). Indorarsi la pillola per ingoiarla meglio può essere una soluzione, basta essere coscienti che la si sta indorando ma non cercare di dire agli altri che la pillola va giù come acqua fresca........




Tante volte, certo, ma ho anche corretto il tiro, solo che pare proprio sia passato inosservato.
La mia posizione riveduta e corretta è la seguente (e lo dirò un'altra volta, l'ultima spero):
non proprio tutti sono in un certo modo, ma la maggior parte sono in un certo modo.
E lo stesso vale per noi.
Questa è la mia versione definitiva, e poi, chi ha mai detto che la pillola va giù come acqua fresca?  
Magari....


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E non farti ingannare
> io non sono un paraculo
> ma un glorioso palpaculo
> ...


Affatto, se ti riferisci a me.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto, se ti riferisci a me.


No Joey mi riferivo in genere.
Non cadere anche tu nella trappola.
Dimostreresti di avere paranoie in testa.
E ciò sarebbe inammissibile.

Vedi nella mia coppia, o in quella di Diletta...

Bene o male...
I dadi sono stati tratti
Gli scheletri sono usciti dagli armadi
I buoi sono fuori dalle stalle

Per tanta gente non è ancora così.
Loro malgrado.

I discorsi a bocce ferme sono stati tratti.

Ma non cadere nel tranello di leggere o misleggere pensieri che non sono nella mia testa.

Le ragioni per cui ho molto affetto per Diletta,
sono ragioni mie personali
che sono molto improntate a come è lei come persona

e non affatto per come pensa.
O soprattutto per quello o per come scrive qui dentro.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No Joey mi riferivo in genere.
> Non cadere anche tu nella trappola.
> Dimostreresti di avere paranoie in testa.
> E ciò sarebbe inammissibile.
> ...


No. Nella tua coppia, forse. In quella di Diletta c'è uno che fa quello che vuole e l'altra che gli pagherebbe le mignotte giusto perchè qualcuno le ha farcito la testa di robaccia tipo l'opinione definitiva di cui sopra. Penso sia un bel po' diverso ed è, francamente, impossibile negarlo.
Se poi tu le sei affezionato di tuo per altri motivi sta bene, per carità. Affari vostri. Però, ripeto, saresti di gran lunga più onesto con lei se le dicessi chiaro e tondo che il marito è uno stronzo cagato a forza (perdonate la scurrilità, fedeli lettori) e se non lo fai perchè in parte, ma in una porzione marginalissima, rispecchia la tua condizione sei, come ho detto, un paraculo. Se invece non lo fai perchè le vuoi bene e non vuoi ferirla sei un falso, anche se a fin di bene per come la vedi tu, non per come la vedo o vedrei io.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Nella tua coppia, forse. In quella di Diletta c'è uno che fa quello che vuole e l'altra che gli pagherebbe le mignotte giusto perchè qualcuno le ha farcito la testa di robaccia tipo l'opinione definitiva di cui sopra. Penso sia un bel po' diverso ed è, francamente, impossibile negarlo.
> Se poi tu le sei affezionato di tuo per altri motivi sta bene, per carità. Affari vostri. Però, ripeto, saresti di gran lunga più onesto con lei se le dicessi chiaro e tondo che il marito è uno stronzo cagato a forza (perdonate la scurrilità, fedeli lettori) e se non lo fai perchè in parte, ma in una porzione marginalissima, rispecchia la tua condizione sei, come ho detto, un paraculo. Se invece non lo fai perchè le vuoi bene e non vuoi ferirla sei un falso, anche se a fin di bene per come la vedi tu, non per come la vedo o vedrei io.


1) Il marito di Diletta non fa affatto quello che vuole.
2) In sintesi lei dice preferisco ( forte provocazione) pagare una mignotta a mio marito che si tolga la spissa che non avere al mio fianco un uomo INNAMORATO di un'altra donna.
3) Preferisco rimanere nel mio essere disonesto che arrogarmi il diritto di giudicare i coniugi altrui.
4) No, non sono nella condizione di suo marito, anzi, ci mancherebbe: soprattutto perchè io non ho certo al mio fianco una moglie come Diletta, ma forse una donna cento volte più paracula del sottoscritto.
5) Non ho bisogno di ferire Diletta. E' già molto ferita di suo.
E in genere sono molto indulgente con le persone che percepisco ferite nell'intimo.

Mi limito a stimarla e a fare il tifo per lei.
Del resto lei è molto furba a non scrivere qui dentro le DOTI per cui lei ancora, nonostante tutto, desidera stare con lui.

Ci sono delle cose che le mogli NON dicono dei loro mariti...

E a ragion veduta! Eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Il marito di Diletta non fa affatto quello che vuole.
> 2) In sintesi lei dice preferisco ( forte provocazione) pagare una mignotta a mio marito che si tolga la spissa che non avere al mio fianco un uomo INNAMORATO di un'altra donna.
> *3) Preferisco rimanere nel mio essere disonesto che arrogarmi il diritto di giudicare i coniugi altrui.*
> 4) No, non sono nella condizione di suo marito, anzi, ci mancherebbe: soprattutto perchè io non ho certo al mio fianco una moglie come Diletta, ma forse una donna cento volte più paracula del sottoscritto.
> ...


Ma Conte benedetto, tu giudichi tutto il giorno tutti i giorni. Ogni volta che posti, che esprimi un'opinione, tu, più in generale noi, traiamo giudizi. Ci sarebbero miliardi di post in cui hai letto la storia di qualcuno qui sopra ed hai tratto delle conclusioni circa il suo coniuge od egli stesso, non mi far andare a cercarli ma lo sai. Se scrivi così rimani semplicemente falso, ma allora di che ci scrivo con te? Che ci scriviamo a fare? Facciamo comunque pour parler, tanto per lo più ho già scritto tutto:

1) e 2) leggi bene: se l'unico cruccio di Diletta è che il marito non s'innamori di un'altra, cruccio peraltro che dovrebbere essere più del marito stesso che non di Diletta, allora VUOL DIRE CHE IL SIGNORE FIN QUANDO LE DIMOSTRA AMORE PUO' INFILARE IL CAZZO OVUNQUE, ovvero PUO' FARE QUELLO CHE VUOLE. Questo è logico e penso incontestabile. Se poi Diletta, provocazione o meno, una tantum gli paga pure le puttane e magari pure i viaggi in terra carioca, ha proprio tutti i benefit pensabili. Anche più di te. Ho già scritto che tua moglie (che saluto ancora, dato che a quanto ne so ci legge) non penso ti paghi pure le zoccole, no? Ecco.

3) già risposto.

4) già detto.

5) già risposto in precedenza.

Qualsiasi dote possa avere sto campione, magari record di orgasmi procurati 2007/2008 o stipendio d'oro classe del '56 o cose così non vale una cicca di nulla se tratta la moglie da povera cerebroesente, lui, col prete, e con lo psicologo di conforto, in pratica un'associazione a delinquere bella e buona. Tipo.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Conte benedetto, tu giudichi tutto il giorno tutti i giorni. Ogni volta che posti, che esprimi un'opinione, tu, più in generale noi, traiamo giudizi. Ci sarebbero miliardi di post in cui hai letto la storia di qualcuno qui sopra ed hai tratto delle conclusioni circa il suo coniuge od egli stesso, non mi far andare a cercarli ma lo sai. Se scrivi così rimani semplicemente falso, ma allora di che ci scrivo con te? Che ci scriviamo a fare? Facciamo comunque pour parler, tanto per lo più ho già scritto tutto:
> 
> 1) e 2) leggi bene: se l'unico cruccio di Diletta è che il marito non s'innamori di un'altra, cruccio peraltro che dovrebbere essere più del marito stesso che non di Diletta, allora VUOL DIRE CHE IL SIGNORE FIN QUANDO LE DIMOSTRA AMORE PUO' INFILARE IL CAZZO OVUNQUE, ovvero PUO' FARE QUELLO CHE VUOLE. Questo è logico e penso incontestabile. Se poi Diletta, provocazione o meno, una tantum gli paga pure le puttane e magari pure i viaggi in terra carioca, ha proprio tutti i benefit pensabili. Anche più di te. Ho già scritto che tua moglie (che saluto ancora, dato che a quanto ne so ci legge) non penso ti paghi pure le zoccole, no? Ecco.
> 
> ...


Si...ma non mi faccio mai film in testa su come vivono effettivamente gli altri nella loro realtà.
Va da sè 
che ogni giorno 
mi scontro con persone che ai miei occhi hanno una vita meravigliosa
ma
si lamentano continuamente di essa.
Almeno Diletta
non passa la vita a dire
me tapina.
Ripeto, per me, tutti hanno le loro buone ragioni per credere a idee palesemente false.

E si potrebbe concludere il discorso con un semplice:
Tu non capisci la vita di Diletta e suo marito, no?
NOn la comprendi, ma la valuti secondo i tuoi schemi di comportamento.

Io comunque non mi pare di aver mai giudicato nessuno qui dentro.
Ho imparato a non trarre giudizi.

Se la pensi così significa solo che tu sei troppo dentro al forum e questo non fa bene a nessuno.

Nè a te, nè a me, nè a noi.

Non diventa più un piacevole e colloquiale passatempo, ma una guerra infinita di tutti contro tutti.

Guerra in cui neanche più, alla fine, si capisce per che cosa si combatte.

E allora sentiamo che cosa dovrebbe fare Diletta, se tu fossi al suo posto...

SUo marito dovrebbe recitare la bella particina?
Lei gli crederebbe? Manco morta eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...ma non mi faccio mai film in testa su come vivono effettivamente gli altri nella loro realtà.
> Va da sè
> che ogni giorno
> mi scontro con persone che ai miei occhi hanno una vita meravigliosa
> ...


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahah? Eh? Io troppo dentro il forum? Io? Cioè, amico Conte, porca puttana: tu sei quello che incontra la gente, che organizza e va ai meeting, raduni, chiamali come vuoi, che ha scazzi con mezza utenza passata (forse anche futura), che ha l'amante ufficiale nel forum ed io ci sarei troppo dentro? Io oh? Cioè, tu che per una CAZZATA da forum chiami una povera utente al telefono e le dai del pezzo di merda (o stronza, o quello che è)? Cioè, Conte, oh, famo a capisse: se vuoi mi fermo. Voglio dire, senza che t'innervosisci, che poi mi scrivi ste puttanate di guerre e non si sa cos'altro. Bella lì e amici come prima, amico blasonato. Cià.





P.S: _OH...piano con questi messaggini subliminali (cit.)_


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il verde è mio!


E mio


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahah? Eh? Io troppo dentro il forum? Io? Cioè, amico Conte, porca puttana: tu sei quello che incontra la gente, che organizza e va ai meeting, raduni, chiamali come vuoi, che ha scazzi con mezza utenza passata (forse anche futura), che ha l'amante ufficiale nel forum ed io ci sarei troppo dentro? Io oh? Cioè, tu che per una CAZZATA da forum chiami una povera utente al telefono e le dai del pezzo di merda (o stronza, o quello che è)? Cioè, Conte, oh, famo a capisse: se vuoi mi fermo. Voglio dire, senza che t'innervosisci, che poi mi scrivi ste puttanate di guerre e non si sa cos'altro. Bella lì e amici come prima, amico blasonato. Cià.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma te ne bevi di panzane eh?
Cambia informatori...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Allora l'ultimo raduno ufficiale di tradi è stato a firenze nel bo che so...

Io mi scazzo con mezzo forum?
Ma che stai a dì....io?

E sentiamo...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

CHI sarebbe l'amante ufficiale del conte?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Fai un nome...

Magari nella vita avessi avuto un'amante ufficiale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E chi è che io chiamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vedi ?
Ti stai bevendo lucciole per lanterne....

IO non ho un'amante ufficiale bensì sedici apostole.
E così ho deciso
e così è.

Perchè IO ho deciso che è così.

Doamani cambio idea...
E mi sposo lunapiena...gne...oppure ecco Diletta sia l'estrema amante del conte...

Questa dell'amante ufficiale qui dentro è grossa eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Joey...ti stai Merkilizzando ogni giorno che passa e non te ne accorgi...

Joey...verifica le cose...

Poi parla...

Troppi film...
E soprattutto smetti di leggere quel libro: " Cento colpi d'insulti!":carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

DIletta....guarda questa....come sono gli uomini....:carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:
Certi uomini....:carneval::carneval::carneval:  :carneval:

[video=youtube;7v7kra7ANUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v7kra7ANUE[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma te ne bevi di panzane eh?
> Cambia informatori...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Merkellizzando? Non mi pare d'averti insultato, a meno che tu per insulto non intenda anche l'espressione "paraculo", perchè allora si. Ma, come dire, non è tanto un insulto, passandotelo come tale, ma un termine che s'usa per brevità per indicare un certo tipo di comportamento, evitando locuzioni lunghissime per spiegare lo stesso concetto.
Secondariamente posso dire che se mi dai del Merkel tu stai insultando me, a ben vedere, ed oltretutto sbagli pure mira, nel senso che Angelo non diceva NULLA di condivisibile o anche vagamente intelligente su alcunchè, limitandosi ad insultare random, io non solo non ti ho affatto insultato, ma con qualche ragionamento che può esserti risultato evidentemente indigesto ti ho infastidito al punto da uscirtene con quelle assurdità su quanto il forum mi facesse male e come stessi (io eh!) trasformando un pacato
scambio d'opinioni in guerra, il che, ripeto, già sarebbe demenziale, detto da te si trasforma per magia in assolutamente GROTTESCO. 
Anche perchè, voglio dire, tutto quello che t'ho scritto è vero. Ma non è che lo sai solo tu, lo sanno pure i sassi. Quali informatori? E poi, compare dal sangue blu, basterebbe già solo la telefonata d'insulti a Simy per una vera e propria SCEMENZA DA FORUM, della quale sono stato testimone direttissimo, a smontarti in poco più di un nano secondo, sempre che uno avesse un minino d'obiettività e non fosse un paraculo colossale (non ti sto insultando) e sempre ricordandosi, peraltro, che io in quell'occasione, come in altre anche ultimamente, ti difesi pure (ovviamente non sulla telefonata in sé, che è indifendibile, ma sul motivo che la cagionò, che era una fesseria). Pensa un po' quanto sono Merkel, eh? Da morire.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma neanche per sogno.....Se Oscuro andasse a puttane con il beneplacido della moglie, vorrebbe dire che di sua moglie se ne sbatte i maroni non certo perchè nè è innamorato e la stima per la sua apertura mentale


Se oscuro o qualsiasi altra persona va a puttane con il beneplaciTo della moglie, vuol dire che nella coppia hanno qualcosa di diverso che si differenzia dalla normale coppia, ( scusa Chiara se ho scritto normale) quindi entrambi consapevoli della "loro" scelta. Può voler dire che "entrambi" se ne sbattono i maroni, oppure vuol dire che entrambi hanno preso una decisione che a te oppure ad altri non sta bene, ma sta bene a loro, ed a loro deve stare bene, non a noi.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> infatti penso che molti non riescono ad accettare il fatto che si possa continuare ad amare e a convivere
> pur essendo consapevoli dei lati più nascosti del patners...
> forse perchè loro stessi non ce la farebbero ...e non c'entra niente l'apertura mentale...



:up: Che poi questa situazione in un forum dove ipoteticamente dovremmo aprire la mente, è tutto un dire eh! 

Mica le capisco certe persone qua dentro. E se poi invece dobbiamo  discutere portando solamente i discorsi in linea a quelle che sono la nostra mentalità, bhe allora non c'è proprio dialogo. Sia chiaro che dialogare e cercare di aprire la mente, non vuol dire prendere per buono ed accettare il modus vivendi degli altri, ma almeno rispettarlo.


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Che poi questa situazione in un forum dove ipoteticamente dovremmo aprire la mente, è tutto un dire eh!
> 
> Mica le capisco certe persone qua dentro. E se poi invece dobbiamo  discutere portando solamente i discorsi in linea a quelle che sono la nostra mentalità, bhe allora non c'è proprio dialogo. Sia chiaro che dialogare e cercare di aprire la mente, non vuol dire prendere per buono ed accettare il modus vivendi degli altri, ma almeno rispettarlo.



sì però, con tutto il rispetto, se io so dalle mie esperienze che certi modi di vivere non portano a nulla di buono, lo dico, avviso


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che non pensavo neanche a Diletta il mio era solo un pensiero...
> 
> 
> Ma ti faccio una domanda sul neretto:
> ...



Grande grande grande!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bravissima bravissimaaaaa bravissimaaaaaa!! 

Infatti il discorso Di chiara sembra far capire che esistono due vie, ad esempio quella mia e quella sua, alternative non esistono, Diletta invece è l'alternativa, e non stiamo scrivendo che sia giusta, ma è soltanto un'altra strada.

Sei stata fantastica lunapiena! 


PS. L'esempio scritto prendetelo come un plurale maiestatis.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se oscuro o qualsiasi altra persona va a puttane con il beneplaciTo della moglie, vuol dire che nella coppia hanno qualcosa di diverso che si differenzia dalla normale coppia, ( scusa Chiara se ho scritto normale) quindi entrambi consapevoli della "loro" scelta. Può voler dire che "entrambi" se ne sbattono i maroni, oppure vuol dire che entrambi hanno preso una decisione che a te oppure ad altri non sta bene, ma sta bene a loro, ed a loro deve stare bene, non a noi.


E questo è chiarissimo
Oscuro ha sottolineato come ho fatto io che PER NOI quella non è una coppia, che il rispetto viene a mancare. PER NOI.
Ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sembra che o si faccia apposta a non capire o non si legge (non parlo solo di te).
Mi hai mai visto criticare la vita matrimoniale del Conte? no.
Non la condivido, ma chi se ne frega sono loro che hanno raggiunto il giusto euqilibrio.
Chiediti perchè io e molti altri qui dentro non fanno la stessa cosa per Diletta.....
Scusa ma non mi va proprio di passare per quella che adora attaccare Diletta perchè non è così. (e anche qui non mi riferisco solo a te)


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì però, con tutto il rispetto, se io so dalle mie esperienze che certi modi di vivere non portano a nulla di buono, lo dico, avviso


Certo free.  In questo caso l'esempio sopra svanisce, ma nel tuo rapporto però non nel loro.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è chiarissimo
> Oscuro ha sottolineato come ho fatto io che PER NOI quella non è una coppia, che il rispetto viene a mancare. PER NOI.
> Ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sembra che o si faccia apposta a non capire o non si legge (non parlo solo di te).
> Mi hai mai visto criticare la vita matrimoniale del Conte? no.
> ...


Leggiti la risposta che ho scritto Chiara tramite lunapiena.


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo free.  In questo caso l'esempio sopra svanisce, ma nel tuo rapporto però non nel loro.



va bene, allora ragioniamo in generale:

una moglie che paga le puttane al marito è una delle cose più lontane dal concetto di matrimonio...di chiunque, credo
o no?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> E non farti ingannare
> io non sono un paraculo
> ma un glorioso palpaculo
> ...



In realtà io penso che i pensieri di Diletta sono manna piovuta dal cielo per i traditori.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> va bene, allora ragioniamo in generale:
> 
> una moglie che paga le puttane al marito è una delle cose più lontane dal concetto di matrimonio...di chiunque, credo
> o no?


Assolutamente hai ragione.

Rispondi a queste mie allora

1) Non comunicare un tradimento è giusto?

2) tradire è giusto?

3) tradire mentre il partner moglie/marito, lo sanno è giusto?

4) etc etc

Free ripeto e rispondo nuovamente alla tua, hai assolutamente ragione. E sono serio.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Assolutamente hai ragione.
> 
> Rispondi a queste mie allora
> 
> ...



Ho risposto io, e quindi?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho risposto io, e quindi?


E quindi non soffermiamoci come uniche alternative a quelle che sono le modalità o di Chiara o di Lothar o di Tebe, o di Ultimo e di farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E quindi non soffermiamoci come uniche alternative a quelle che sono le modalità o di Chiara o di Lothar o di Tebe, o di Ultimo e di farfalla.


Ultimo per favore leggi quello che ho scritto centinaia di volte
non avrei nulla da ridire se l'alternativa di Diletta *fosse *congeniale a lei.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo per favore leggi quello che ho scritto centinaia di volte
> non avrei nulla da ridire se l'alternativa di Diletta *fosse *congeniale a lei.



L'alternativa di Diletta è reciproca nella coppia, sia lei che lui hanno le stesse modalità di scelta, scelta comune e discussa tra loro due.

Se invece volevi scrivermi che il tutto nasce da uno sbaglio di suo marito nel tradire,  e che tutto è sbagliato perchè partito da quel contesto, il discorso si fa molto più complicato. 

Ma ripeto hanno fatto una scelta, la loro scelta.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'alternativa di Diletta è reciproca nella coppia, sia lei che lui hanno le stesse modalità di scelta, scelta comune e discussa tra loro due.
> 
> Se invece volevi scrivermi che il tutto nasce da uno sbaglio di suo marito nel tradire, e che tutto è sbagliato perchè partito da quel contesto, il discorso si fa molto più complicato.
> 
> Ma ripeto hanno fatto una scelta,* la loro scelta*.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

IO dirò una castroneria, ma penso che l'alternativa di Diletta sia quella di darla via come se non fosse sua e farne conscio il maritino della cosa e dirgli che è fisiologico che sia così, che è la naturale condizione femminile. Perchè onestamente essendo la scusa che il suo maritino ha usato...bhe almeno dovrebbe stare zitto e che cazzo, ci soffrirebbe come un cane (poveri animali)


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Quindi il marito di Diletta può e Diletta no? a me era sembrato di capire questo, se ho sbagliato a leggere ( ma non credo) hai ragione tu, se ho letto bene ho ragione io.

Spero Diletta ci legga e risponda lei.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

diletta si è adattata come meglio ha potuto.poi le fasi che sta attraversando sono di estrema confusione.secondo me dovrebbe fare come circe e ritirarsi per un po' di tempo dal forum e vivere la sua vita.
 quando riuscirà ad affrontare con più serenità gli argomenti potrà essere meno sensibile anche ad una serie di stimoli  idee che per adesso, secondo me le rimbalzano , potrà confrontarsi con più lucidità e serenità.
ora qui le siamo di disturbo, non di aiuto


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> *IO dirò una castroneria, ma penso che l'alternativa di Diletta sia quella di darla via come se non fosse sua e farne conscio il maritino della cosa e dirgli che è fisiologico che sia così, che è la naturale condizione femminile.* Perchè onestamente essendo la scusa che il suo maritino ha usato...bhe almeno dovrebbe stare zitto e che cazzo, ci soffrirebbe come un cane (poveri animali)


Non so se sia una castroneria ma anche senza darla via davvero (se non se la sente) glielo lascerei credere facendogli trovare sms (magari inviati da un'amica) o altro
Poi vediamo se la decisione è LORO


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> IO dirò una castroneria, ma penso che l'alternativa di Diletta sia quella di darla via come se non fosse sua e farne conscio il maritino della cosa e dirgli che è fisiologico che sia così, che è la naturale condizione femminile. Perchè onestamente essendo la scusa che il suo maritino ha usato...bhe almeno dovrebbe stare zitto e che cazzo, ci soffrirebbe come un cane (poveri animali)


Per assurdo mi tocca pure quotarti. E' come se uno sgama la moglie che l'ha tradito e risolve il tutto, dopo anni di terapia con lo psicologo e confessioni col prete, con un seraficissimo "bè, sapete, cosa posso farci? Le donne sono tutte TROIE!" estendendo il discorso a buona parte delle femmine del pianeta. Figo, no?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> IO dirò una castroneria, ma penso che l'alternativa di Diletta sia quella di darla via come se non fosse sua e farne conscio il maritino della cosa e dirgli che è fisiologico che sia così, che è la naturale condizione femminile. Perchè onestamente essendo la scusa che il suo maritino ha usato...bhe almeno dovrebbe stare zitto e che cazzo, ci soffrirebbe come un cane (poveri animali)


ciao Dani,,non puoi sapere cosa abbia in testa il marito di Diletta.Io si'..perche'vivo come lui,e ti dico che sono stanco,di correre dietro..non a una..magari sarebbe troppo facile..per poi scordarmi di chi ho nel letto,la sera.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi il marito di Diletta può e Diletta no? a me era sembrato di capire questo, se ho sbagliato a leggere ( ma non credo) hai ragione tu, se ho letto bene ho ragione io.
> 
> Spero Diletta ci legga e risponda lei.


Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.

Ti ripeto Ultimo, mio marito continua a dirmi che la mancanza di sesso in un rapporto di molti anni come ilnostro è assolutamente normale. Se mi bendassi gli occhi e accettassi il suo discorso sarei qui a dire che tutti voi che avete rapporti con le vostre mogli siete dei pervertiti vogliosi così da rendere normale la mia situazione.
Pioi ognuno vive come meglio crede l'importante è che lo faccio serenamente e io la serenità in Diletta proprio non la vedo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta si è adattata come meglio ha potuto.poi le fasi che sta attraversando sono di estrema confusione.secondo me dovrebbe fare come circe e ritirarsi per un po' di tempo dal forum e vivere la sua vita.
> quando riuscirà ad affrontare con più serenità gli argomenti potrà essere meno sensibile anche ad una serie di stimoli idee che per adesso, secondo me le rimbalzano , potrà confrontarsi con più lucidità e serenità.
> ora qui le siamo di disturbo, non di aiuto



Può essere una soluzione. Io continuo a credere che il confronto faccia solo bene
Certo  è che non frequentare il forum sarebbe come togliersi il grillo che le insinua il dubbio.
Io per come sono fatta preferisco continuare  a sentirlo, altrimenti avrei solo una versione...
Ma ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
> Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.
> 
> Ti ripeto Ultimo, mio marito continua a dirmi che la mancanza di sesso in un rapporto di molti anni come ilnostro è assolutamente normale. Se mi bendassi gli occhi e accettassi il suo discorso sarei qui a dire che tutti voi che avete rapporti con le vostre mogli siete dei pervertiti vogliosi così da rendere normale la mia situazione.
> Pioi ognuno vive come meglio crede l'importante è che lo faccio serenamente e io la serenità in Diletta proprio non la vedo.



Ci rinuncio, ci rinuncio perchè scrivendo che sarà Diletta a risponderci, ed a te non va bene, non so più che scrivere. 

Quello che hai scritto io posso anche condividerlo, ma allo stato attuale è soltanto illazione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ci rinuncio, ci rinuncio perchè scrivendo che sarà Diletta a risponderci, ed a te non va bene, non so più che scrivere.
> 
> Quello che hai scritto io posso anche condividerlo, ma allo stato attuale è soltanto illazione.



Rinuncio anch'io


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> IO dirò una castroneria, ma penso che l'alternativa di Diletta sia quella di darla via come se non fosse sua e farne conscio il maritino della cosa e dirgli che è fisiologico che sia così, che è la naturale condizione femminile. Perchè onestamente essendo la scusa che il suo maritino ha usato...bhe almeno dovrebbe stare zitto e che cazzo, ci soffrirebbe come un cane (poveri animali)



Tu non hai scritto una castroneria. Infatti se ricordo bene, anche Diletta scrisse che se lei si muovesse, il marito chissà come l'avrebbe presa. Ma al momento come possiamo asserirlo con sicurezza?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...come volevasi dimostrare, è arrivata la prova di quello che so ormai da un po', e cioè che Oscuro non fa eccezione: anche lui, se lasciato a briglia sciolta, ne combinerebbe di tutte.
> Altro che codice morale e altre fesserie...
> 
> Lo sapevo, me lo sentivo...!!


Ero ironico diletta,se devo stare accanto ad una come te,mi faccio un cagnolino.....!


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ripartirebbe se avesse una donna per la quale non vale la pena essere fedele. E una donna che gli permetterebbe di andare a puttane probabilmente non avrebbe la sua stima di conseguenza agirebbe come meglio crede


Mi conosci molto bene....troppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere una soluzione. Io continuo a credere che il confronto faccia solo bene
> Certo è che non frequentare il forum sarebbe come togliersi il grillo che le insinua il dubbio.
> Io per come sono fatta preferisco continuare a sentirlo, altrimenti avrei solo una versione...
> Ma ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo


Potrebbe essere una soluzione se Diletta fosse consapevole di non essere lucida, come Circe. Il punto però è che Diletta non solo si ritiene lucida, ma sta bene ed è serena (dice lei, per lo meno). Non ha NESSUN dubbio da togliersi, in merito. E quindi ciccia.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Può essere una soluzione. Io continuo a credere che il confronto faccia solo bene
> Certo  è che non frequentare il forum sarebbe come togliersi il grillo che le insinua il dubbio.
> Io per come sono fatta preferisco continuare  a sentirlo, altrimenti avrei solo una versione...
> Ma ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo


le versioni le ha lette tutte e si è confrontata con tutte le opinioni; ora rimangono ripetizioni, insulti e divagazioni sul tema .
in questo momento non vedo come possa giovarle


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Comunque*

Comunque non sono mai andato a puttane e non credo che farò mai una cosa del genere!Trovo il pagare una donna riduttivo e squallido,da sfigati,è la mia opionione, chiaramente dscutibilissima!Mi piace pensare che la donna che si sfila le mutande per me,non sia costretta a farlo per soldi, il mio è un concetto astruso e antico,mi adoro così....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione se Diletta fosse consapevole di non essere lucida, come Circe. Il punto però è che Diletta non solo si ritiene lucida, ma sta bene ed è serena (dice lei, per lo meno). Non ha NESSUN dubbio da togliersi, in merito. E quindi ciccia.


Guardate che anche PACCIANI era sereno e convinto di quello che faceva,di cosa parliamo?Contenta diletta contenti tutti!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione se Diletta fosse consapevole di non essere lucida, come Circe. Il punto però è che Diletta non solo si ritiene lucida, ma sta bene ed è serena (dice lei, per lo meno). Non ha NESSUN dubbio da togliersi, in merito. E quindi ciccia.



Se Diletta e Circe scrivono qualcosa, tu come tutti potete e possiamo prendere per buono, quello che loro scrivono.

Se dopo invece vogliamo dire la nostra scrivendo, guarda che a parere mio non state facendo la cosa giusta, guarda che non credo che in questa maniera possa andare etc, allora si può e possiamo, altrimenti è come dire e dare del bugiardo alle persone. 

Ma è per persone come te che alcuni utenti nella loro evoluzione, magari dando anche ragione a quel pensiero che era il tuo, non danno più il loro contributo, perchè nelle tue esternazioni sei proprio un Dio sceso in terra, la verità assoluta.

E non prendere la citazione dove scrivo che magari ed in futuro qualcuna/qualcuno potrebbe ritrovarsi a darti ragione, perchè sarebbe un controsenso al mio discorso. E sarebbe il pigliare e nerettare a convenienza.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non sono mai andato a puttane e non credo che farò mai una cosa del genere!Trovo il pagare una donna riduttivo e squallido,da sfigati,è la mia opionione, chiaramente dscutibilissima!Mi piace pensare che la donna che si sfila le mutande per me,non sia costretta a farlo per soldi, il mio è un concetto astruso e antico,mi adoro così....!:up:



:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Attenta sei molto antica pure tu,...!"


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Merkellizzando? Non mi pare d'averti insultato, a meno che tu per insulto non intenda anche l'espressione "paraculo", perchè allora si. Ma, come dire, non è tanto un insulto, passandotelo come tale, ma un termine che s'usa per brevità per indicare un certo tipo di comportamento, evitando locuzioni lunghissime per spiegare lo stesso concetto.
> Secondariamente posso dire che se mi dai del Merkel tu stai insultando me, a ben vedere, ed oltretutto sbagli pure mira, nel senso che Angelo non diceva NULLA di condivisibile o anche vagamente intelligente su alcunchè, limitandosi ad insultare random, io non solo non ti ho affatto insultato, ma con qualche ragionamento che può esserti risultato evidentemente indigesto ti ho infastidito al punto da uscirtene con quelle assurdità su quanto il forum mi facesse male e come stessi (io eh!) trasformando un pacato
> scambio d'opinioni in guerra, il che, ripeto, già sarebbe demenziale, detto da te si trasforma per magia in assolutamente GROTTESCO.
> Anche perchè, voglio dire, tutto quello che t'ho scritto è vero. Ma non è che lo sai solo tu, lo sanno pure i sassi. Quali informatori? E poi, compare dal sangue blu, basterebbe già solo la telefonata d'insulti a Simy per una vera e propria SCEMENZA DA FORUM, della quale sono stato testimone direttissimo, a smontarti in poco più di un nano secondo, sempre che uno avesse un minino d'obiettività e non fosse un paraculo colossale (non ti sto insultando) e sempre ricordandosi, peraltro, che io in quell'occasione, come in altre anche ultimamente, ti difesi pure (ovviamente non sulla telefonata in sé, che è indifendibile, ma sul motivo che la cagionò, che era una fesseria). Pensa un po' quanto sono Merkel, eh? Da morire.


Nel senso che vai dietro alle chiacchere di femmine pettegole.
In questo senso sei troppo dentro al forum.
Quale telefonata scusi?
Io le telefonai per dirle me le dici in faccia certe cose no?
Ma non mi rispose.
E non le mandi nè un sms nè niente, ma cancellai il suo numero dalla mia rubrica.

Perchè non avrei dovuto telefonarle?

Era per chiarire no?

Tra amici ci si chiarisce per davanti e non si tira coltelli alle spalle no?

Ma perchè ti agiti tanto non si sa...

Sono solo mucchi di byte no?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenta sei molto antica pure tu,...!"



lo so perfettamente


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Che poi questa situazione in un forum dove ipoteticamente dovremmo aprire la mente, è tutto un dire eh!
> 
> Mica le capisco certe persone qua dentro. E se poi invece dobbiamo  discutere portando solamente i discorsi in linea a quelle che sono la nostra mentalità, bhe allora non c'è proprio dialogo. Sia chiaro che dialogare e cercare di aprire la mente, non vuol dire prendere per buono ed accettare il modus vivendi degli altri, ma almeno rispettarlo.


Hai voglia eh?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che anche *PACCIANI *era sereno e convinto di quello che faceva,di cosa parliamo?Contenta diletta contenti tutti!


ma cosa c'entra un assassino con diletta?
questo è l'esempio di come lei  non è lucida ma anche noi non siamo da meno nei ragionamenti


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo so perfettamente


Adesso sei pure femmina pettegola?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che anche PACCIANI era sereno e convinto di quello che faceva,di cosa parliamo?Contenta diletta contenti tutti!


No. Intendevo dire che la cosa che diceva Minerva, cioè che Diletta dovrebbe allontanarsi la forum di sua sponte per riflettere blablabla, presupporrebbe l'accettazione, da parte di Diletta stessa, di una situazione di disagio suo, non tanto per il forum ma proprio per la sua situazione intrinseca. Siccome Diletta, al contrario, è convinta di stare benissimo e dice pure d'essere serena, ecco che sta cosa di Minerva è un po' una scemenza a vuoto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> diletta si è adattata come meglio ha potuto.poi le fasi che sta attraversando sono di estrema confusione.secondo me dovrebbe fare come circe e ritirarsi per un po' di tempo dal forum e vivere la sua vita.
> quando riuscirà ad affrontare con più serenità gli argomenti potrà essere meno sensibile anche ad una serie di stimoli  idee che per adesso, secondo me le rimbalzano , potrà confrontarsi con più lucidità e serenità.
> ora qui le siamo di disturbo, non di aiuto


Vero Brava.
Ma occhio eh...
Non sono cambiato...
Non ti fidare...intanto verde...
ma occhio che i smeraldi del conte sono subdoli...
eh? Si trasformano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia eh?:up::up::up::up:


Contuzzo avoglia!!! lo so lo so.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel senso che vai dietro alle chiacchere di femmine pettegole.
> In questo senso sei troppo dentro al forum.
> Quale telefonata scusi?
> Io le telefonai per dirle me le dici in faccia certe cose no?
> ...


Conte quello che s'agita e telefona ed insulta pure sei tu, mica io. Dai su. Altro che femmine pettegole.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra un assassino con diletta?
> questo è l'esempio di come lei non è lucida ma anche noi non siamo da meno nei ragionamenti


Era un paradosso minerva....!Pacciani era sereno ed era convinto di essere sulla strada giusta,diletta pure,quando uno è ALIENATO,fa cose assurde,poi la gravità delle cose  fa la differenza fra PACCIANI E DILETTA!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi conosci molto bene....*troppo*.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte quello che s'agita e telefona ed insulta pure sei tu, mica io. Dai su. Altro che femmine pettegole.


Intanto
1) Chi è la mia amante ufficiale
2) A chi telefono io eh?

Vediamo se Simy smentisce o dice...
Io ho chiuso con lei.

E lei con me.

Figurati se io ho tempo da perdere dietro a certe stupidaggini.

TU invece ne fai una questione di vita e di morte.

Lei mi ha dato del pezzo di merda gratuitamente no?

E volevo solo che me lo dicesse in faccia e in viva voce...in maniera cafona e subdola...

Ho chiamato
non ha risposto.
Le mandai un sms.

Ma in ogni caso non sono cose che riguardano te...

Ma pensa piuttosto a te e a chi ti confidi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte quello che s'agita e telefona ed insulta pure sei tu, mica io. Dai su. Altro che femmine pettegole.


Ricorderei che è stata la moglie del conte ha contattare admin per far riammettere il marito qui.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton* 
Nel senso che vai dietro alle chiacchere di femmine pettegole.
In questo senso sei troppo dentro al forum.
Quale telefonata scusi?
Io le telefonai per dirle me le dici in faccia certe cose no?
Ma non mi rispose.
E non le mandi nè un sms nè niente, ma cancellai il suo numero dalla mia rubrica.

Perchè non avrei dovuto telefonarle?

Era per chiarire no?

Tra amici ci si chiarisce per davanti e non si tira coltelli alle spalle no?

Ma perchè ti agiti tanto non si sa...

Sono solo mucchi di byte no?



Conte quello che s'agita e telefona ed insulta pure sei tu, mica io. Dai su. Altro che femmine pettegole.




Questo è un'esempio di Joey, legge, recepisce e risponde, dando del bugiardo. Bravo Joey!


Sia chiaro che io non conosco le dinamiche di quello che è successo tra il conte e Simy, ma leggo il presente, e leggo che Joey in questo caso sembra o il marito o qualcuno che era presente durante la telefonata.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricorderei che è stata la moglie del conte ha contattare admin per far riammettere il marito qui.....!:rotfl:


Falso.
Ma siccome le cose tra me e Admin e tra Admin e me ce le teniamo per noi...

Può farci comodo anche questa tua versione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Comunque*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ricorderei che è stata la moglie del conte ha contattare admin per far riammettere il marito qui.....!:rotfl:


Se c'è una brava persona,poco incline a litigi e pettegolezzi,riservatissima quella è la simy,e se la simy arriva a dare del pezzo di merda a qualcuno.......!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione se Diletta fosse consapevole di non essere lucida, come Circe. Il punto però è che Diletta non solo si ritiene lucida, ma sta bene ed è serena (dice lei, per lo meno). Non ha NESSUN dubbio da togliersi, in merito. E quindi ciccia.


:up:



oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non sono mai andato a puttane e non credo che farò mai una cosa del genere!Trovo il pagare una donna riduttivo e squallido,da sfigati,è la mia opionione, chiaramente dscutibilissima!Mi piace pensare che la donna che si sfila le mutande per me,non sia costretta a farlo per soldi, il mio è un concetto astruso e antico,mi adoro così....!:up:


:up:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Se Diletta e Circe scrivono qualcosa, tu come tutti potete e possiamo prendere per buono, quello che loro scrivono.
> 
> *Se dopo invece vogliamo dire la nostra scrivendo, guarda che a parere mio non state facendo la cosa giusta, guarda che non credo che in questa maniera possa andare etc, allora si può e possiamo*, altrimenti è come dire e dare del bugiardo alle persone.
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto, parlo per me ovviamente, cosa sto facendo di diverso da questo?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*
> Nel senso che vai dietro alle chiacchere di femmine pettegole.
> In questo senso sei troppo dentro al forum.
> Quale telefonata scusi?
> ...


Claudio su questo non scherziamo....jb ha 1000 ragioni,altrochè...!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*
> Nel senso che vai dietro alle chiacchere di femmine pettegole.
> In questo senso sei troppo dentro al forum.
> Quale telefonata scusi?
> ...


E' successo questo.
Io ho detto ad Oscuro qualcosa sui figli.
Che come sai è facile fare i genitori dei figli altrui.
Infatti Oscuro si permetteva di dare del pessimo padre a Massinfedele.

Allora Simy mi ha detto che sono un pezzo di merda
perchè sapevo che Oscuro ha perso un figlio.

Invece non lo sapevo.

Ma come sai Ultimo, loro sanno cosa c'è nella nostra testa meglio di noi no?

Mi spiace Ultimo
Lei ha toppato.

E nessuno può dirmi certe cose, non trovi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
> Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.


Quoto tutto. Lasciando poi da parte l'insulto agli uomini e alle donne in generale insito nelle sue perorazioni dell'idea "che ha fatto sua che sua non è".


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non sono mai andato a puttane e non credo che farò mai una cosa del genere!Trovo il pagare una donna riduttivo e squallido,da sfigati,è la mia opionione, chiaramente dscutibilissima!Mi piace pensare che la donna che si sfila le mutande per me,non sia costretta a farlo per soldi, il mio è un concetto astruso e antico,mi adoro così....!:up:


:up::up::up:la penso come te...il bello poi per me ,e'conquistarla,magari tra mille casini...e dubbi che ogni volta,che ricomincia ti vengono.pagare lo fanno i mai goduti,i conigli che dopo due colpi hanno''finito''..uomini da poco amico


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:la penso come te...il bello poi per me ,e'conquistarla,magari tra mille casini...e dubbi che ogni volta,che ricomincia ti vengono.pagare lo fanno i mai goduti,i conigli che dopo due colpi hanno''finito''..uomini da poco amico


Oggi sono buona e non rispondo Lothar


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> :up:
> ...


Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.

Ti ripeto Ultimo, mio marito continua a dirmi che la mancanza di sesso in un rapporto di molti anni come ilnostro è assolutamente normale. Se mi bendassi gli occhi e accettassi il suo discorso sarei qui a dire che tutti voi che avete rapporti con le vostre mogli siete dei pervertiti vogliosi così da rendere normale la mia situazione.
Pioi ognuno vive come meglio crede l'importante è che lo faccio serenamente e io la serenità in Diletta proprio non la vedo.


Quelle evidenziate non sono illazioni?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è una brava persona,poco incline a litigi e pettegolezzi,riservatissima quella è la simy,e se la simy arriva a dare del pezzo di merda a qualcuno.......!


Se la simy o chicchessia arriva a tanto...
Poi non si lamenti...

Ma è la solita faccenda

Degli amiconi no?

Siamo tutti amici no? Splendide persone, chi è dentro il gruppo no?
Chi è fuori è lo straniero, la merda no?

E proprio tu che odiavi le cricche ora ne sei dentro fino alla cima dei capelli

e sei al loro servizio.

E ti bevi ogni panzana.

Senza verificare...

Servo delle femmine....

Bravo.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' successo questo.
> Io ho detto ad Oscuro qualcosa sui figli.
> Che come sai è facile fare i genitori dei figli altrui.
> Infatti Oscuro si permetteva di dare del pessimo padre a Massinfedele.
> ...


:rotfl:Manca la parte iniziale...forse una dimenticanza,dovresti raprresentare come si è presentato qui quel gran pezzo di merda di massinfedele...e comunque il mio pensiero su certi genitori è sempre lo stesso.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guardate che anche PACCIANI era sereno e convinto di quello che faceva,di cosa parliamo?Contenta diletta contenti tutti!


:sbatti:....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
> Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.
> 
> Ti ripeto Ultimo, mio marito continua a dirmi che la mancanza di sesso in un rapporto di molti anni come ilnostro è assolutamente normale. Se mi bendassi gli occhi e accettassi il suo discorso sarei qui a dire che tutti voi che avete rapporti con le vostre mogli siete dei pervertiti vogliosi così da rendere normale la mia situazione.
> ...


Ma va?
Dai Ultimo
risaliamo sul pero che là si sta meglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:la penso come te...il bello poi per me ,e'conquistarla,magari tra mille casini...e dubbi che ogni volta,che ricomincia ti vengono.pagare lo fanno i mai goduti,i conigli che dopo due colpi hanno''finito''..uomini da poco amico


Grazie non mi aspettavo la tua condivisione.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta può, lei può ma lui sa benissimo che non lo farebbe. Mettiamolo alla prova come dice Daniele vuoi vedere cosa succede?
> Il problema vero è che lui può perchè è stato capace di farle credere, con l'aiuto di esterni, che quella è in assoluto la normalità. E lei che ama suo marito, e che non può pensare alla sua vita senza di lui ha fatto sua un'idea che sua non è. E la difende a spada tratta perchè se non lo facesse il castello che si è costruita cadrebbe a pezzi.
> 
> Ti ripeto Ultimo, mio marito continua a dirmi che la mancanza di sesso in un rapporto di molti anni come ilnostro è assolutamente normale. Se mi bendassi gli occhi e accettassi il suo discorso sarei qui a dire che tutti voi che avete rapporti con le vostre mogli siete dei pervertiti vogliosi così da rendere normale la mia situazione.
> ...


Il rosa si basa sul racconto di diletta quindi nessuna illazione
Il rosso è un'illazione vero, infatti ho scritto mettiamolo alla prova. Se mi sbaglio sono la prima ha scrivere che ho detto una minchiata
Perchè non commenti il resto?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :sbatti:....


Sto in fissa....!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Manca la parte iniziale...forse una dimenticanza,dovresti raprresentare come si è presentato qui quel gran pezzo di merda di massinfedele...e comunque il mio pensiero su certi genitori è sempre lo stesso.:up:


Anche il mio su chi figli non ne ha.

Ossia: Ottimo genitore teorico.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio su questo non scherziamo....jb ha 1000 ragioni,altrochè...!


Non metto in dubbio che possa avere ragione, non sto dando ragione ne al conte ne a Joey, ho solo evidenziato una piccola cosetta.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' successo questo.
> Io ho detto ad Oscuro qualcosa sui figli.
> Che come sai è facile fare i genitori dei figli altrui.
> Infatti Oscuro si permetteva di dare del pessimo padre a Massinfedele.
> ...



Se questo fosse vero hai ragione, se invece stai mentendo, è da bastardi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non sono mai andato a puttane e non credo che farò mai una cosa del genere!Trovo il pagare una donna riduttivo e squallido,da sfigati,è la mia opionione, chiaramente dscutibilissima!Mi piace pensare che la donna che si sfila le mutande per me,non sia costretta a farlo per soldi, il mio è un concetto astruso e antico,mi adoro così....!:up:


E non solo, Oscuro. E' anche avallare un sistema nel quale le donne sono pezzi di carne. Io la stima verso gli uomini la baso anche su _sciocchezzuole_ di questo genere . E anche verso le donne che lo avallano "perché tanto gli uomini son così". Mi viene l'acido solo a leggerla, roba così.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?
> Dai Ultimo
> risaliamo sul pero che là si sta meglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Eh ma con farfalla è dura eh. sallo.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?
> Dai Ultimo
> *risaliamo sul pero che là si sta meglio.*..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




e no....
si sta affollando troppo adesso....

poi il ramo si spezza...
e io cado di nuovo.
no.
ognuno di cerchi il suo.
oh.!!!


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche il mio su chi figli non ne ha.
> 
> Ossia: Ottimo genitore teorico.


Guarda io NON POSSO SAPERE CHE GENITORE potrei essere,migliore o peggiore,proprio non saprei,sicuramente insegnerei dei valori che tu non sai proprio dove sono di casa,meglio essere un buon genitore teorico,che uno pessimo nel reale....!Adesso che dirai?patente e libretto?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la simy o chicchessia arriva a tanto...
> Poi non si lamenti...
> 
> Ma è la solita faccenda
> ...


Ma proprio no. Ovvio che se sto in un gruppo sto con persone che stimo e a cui voglio bene
Oscuro, Minerva, Gas, Tebe, Sbri, Perplesso, Annuccia e molti altri non fanno parte di quello che considero il mio gruppo ma sono persone che stimoe  che apprezzo. Quindi hai detto una cazzata
Considero "merde" (uso le tue parole) le persone che fingono di fare parte delle mie amicizie e poi me la mettono nel culo (Oscuro esente perchè avrebbe il suo perchè)

E ora che arrivini i rossi dati nello stesso giorno e alla stessa ora che così mi faccio due risate


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto
> 1) Chi è la mia amante ufficiale
> 2) A chi telefono io eh?
> 
> ...


1) Nausicaa
2) A Simy.

Se ti prendi del pezzo di merda su un forum, diavolo, siamo pur sempre in un forum. Che tu telefoni poi per insultare a tua volta è una fesseria, e detto da uno che mi accusa d'essermi fatto assorbire da sto forum è ridicola e, peraltro, paracula. Come detto.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso sei pure femmina pettegola?


pettegola?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se questo fosse vero hai ragione, se invece stai mentendo, è da bastardi.


E' tutto scritto nero su bianco.

Simy mi ha accusato di aver agito contro Oscuro, sapendo certe cose.

Invece io mi sono solo indignato per gli epiteti che Oscuro dava a Massinfedele colpendolo sulla sua genitorialità.

Non ci sto dentro all'equazione Traditore uguale pessimo genitore.

Ma è tutto scritto.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il rosa si basa sul racconto di diletta quindi nessuna illazione
> Il rosso è un'illazione vero, infatti ho scritto mettiamolo alla prova. Se mi sbaglio sono la prima ha scrivere che ho detto una minchiata
> Perchè non commenti il resto?


ok hai ragione, basta che la finiamo, come dice Minerva basta! ed ha ragione, perchè altri ed anche noi stessi prolunghiamo discorsi che al momento sono triti e ritriti.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E non solo, Oscuro. E' anche avallare un sistema nel quale le donne sono pezzi di carne. Io la stima verso gli uomini la baso anche su _sciocchezzuole_ di questo genere . E anche verso le donne che lo avallano "perché tanto gli uomini son così". Mi viene l'acido solo a leggerla, roba così.


Trova la cosa anche poco goliarica,dal mio punto di vista è squallido.Ma io sono molto strano...!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio su questo non scherziamo....jb ha 1000 ragioni,altrochè...!


Lascia stare, dai.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' tutto scritto nero su bianco.
> 
> Simy mi ha accusato di aver agito contro Oscuro, sapendo certe cose.
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te io non ho letto quel post? Ho letto si.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma con farfalla è dura eh. sallo.



Posso chiederti solo una cortesia?
Puoi evitare di nominarmi nei tuoi post da uomini che si danno la gomitatina di assenso quando parli con il Conte?
Grazie, senza polemica davvero


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io NON POSSO SAPERE CHE GENITORE potrei essere,migliore o peggiore,proprio non saprei,sicuramente insegnerei dei valori che tu non sai proprio dove sono di casa,meglio essere un buon genitore teorico,che uno pessimo nel reale....!Adesso che dirai?patente e libretto?:rotfl:


ALlora pensa a fare il genitore dei tuoi figli.
E non giudicare i genitori altrui.

E scoprirai una cosa elementare.
Puoi insegnare i valori che ti pare

Mica è detto che tuo figlio li assimili.

No?

Ti ho solo detto pensa ai figli tuoi, e lascia in pace quelli altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti solo una cortesia?
> Puoi evitare di nominarmi nei tuoi post da uomini che si danno la gomitatina di assenso quando parli con il Conte?
> Grazie, senza polemica davvero


Vedi Ultimo?
COme sono certe mogli?

COmandano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E se fai una concessione poi ti faranno la pecola su tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti solo una cortesia?
> Puoi evitare di nominarmi nei tuoi post da uomini che si danno la gomitatina di assenso quando parli con il Conte?
> Grazie, senza polemica davvero


Figurati, il tutto viene condiviso nella stessa maniera però, e ti spiego cosa mi da fastidio, che si quoti senza esprimere la propria.

Quindi ok se per te è ok.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma a qualcuno interessa se il conte ha l'amante o no?
non credo.e trovo molto sgradevole mettere in ballo una persona che non è qui


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ahha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la simy o chicchessia arriva a tanto...
> Poi non si lamenti...
> 
> Ma è la solita faccenda
> ...


Vedi coglionazzo,io per queste donne e non femmine provo una profonda stima,per me non sono prede,sono persone!Per te le donne sono prede.Provare stima per farfalla e simy,provarla per freee e sbriciolata significa fare una cricca?Ma che cazzo dici?provo stima per claudio,per tanti altri,sto incominciando a stimare anche nuove utenti...ma ti rendi conto che non ti caca più nessuno?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Ultimo?
> COme sono certe mogli?
> 
> COmandano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Ho chiesto gentilmente non ho preteso ne comandato




Guarda vai a cagare di cuore proprio, sei una delusione costante.......e io scema che ancora a volte mi fido di te


----------



## Annuccia (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a qualcuno interessa se il conte ha l'amante o no?
> non credo.e trovo molto sgradevole mettere in ballo una persona che non è qui



(io cerco di leggere di stare dietro a quello che scrivono ma non ci riesco:unhappy:

si parlava dell'amante del conte?...)


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a qualcuno interessa se il conte ha l'amante o no?
> non credo.e trovo molto sgradevole mettere in ballo una persona che non è qui


Ma vuoi mettere?
QUa dentro c'è gente che vive di certe cose no?
E i pesci abboccano no?

AL che mi dissi.

Ok giro di vite a 180 gradi.

E nessuno seppe più nulla dei cassi miei.

Perchè se li gestisco io, i cassi miei, non ci sono problemi.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> (io cerco di leggere di stare dietro a quello che scrivono* ma non ci riesco*:unhappy:
> 
> si parlava dell'amante del conte?...)


niente d'importante, annuccia


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Figurati, il tutto viene condiviso nella stessa maniera però, e ti spiego cosa mi da fastidio, che si quoti senza esprimere la propria.
> 
> Quindi ok se per te è ok.


mi spieghi per favore. Ti da fastidio che scrivo quoto in risposta a qualche post.
Se vuoi scrivo quoto e riscrivo la stessa cosa
Se quoto vuol dire che la penso esattamente così.
Ma magari non ho capito


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' tutto scritto nero su bianco.
> 
> Simy mi ha accusato di aver agito contro Oscuro, sapendo certe cose.
> 
> ...


No, allora non hai capito:io penso che come esempi di vita siete pessimi ,tu e quell'altra merda.Poi della vostra genitorialità non me ne frega un cazzo,certo che se un figlio sapesse e leggesse quello che cazzo ti diverti a fare non credo ne sarebbe orgoglioso punto!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho chiesto gentilmente non ho preteso ne comandato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
sembra di sentire mia madre....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

Povero me ho deluso una persona

che aveva investito su di me chissàcchecosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a qualcuno interessa se il conte ha l'amante o no?
> non credo.e trovo molto sgradevole mettere in ballo una persona che non è qui


Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Manca la parte iniziale...forse una dimenticanza,dovresti raprresentare come si è presentato qui quel gran pezzo di merda di massinfedele...e comunque il mio pensiero su certi genitori è sempre lo stesso.:up:


:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, allora non hai capito:io penso che come esempi di vita siete pessimi ,tu e quell'altra merda.Poi della vostra genitorialità non me ne frega un cazzo,certo che se un figlio sapesse e leggesse quello che cazzo ti diverti a fare non credo ne sarebbe orgoglioso punto!


Pensa se il tuo leggesse i tuoi 3d
http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/18612-un-dito-ar-culo

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Be se uno deve raccontare le cose,che le racconti come sono no?Poi io esprimo un pensiero,per me due genitori simili non sono un bell'esempio,per me non lo sarebbero stato,per te?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> sembra di sentire mia madre....
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> ...


hai deluso un'amica. il problema è che non sai cos'è l'amicizia e infatti non te ne frega nulla
Io investo nei rapporti e quando voglio bene a una persona nel limite cerco di non farle del male.
Ma non siamo tutti uguali e ho capito di aver investito in un rapporto inesistente o forse che si voleva basare su qualcosa d'altro.
 Tranquillo per un finto amico che ho perso ho guadagnato altri amici, rapporti veri, e molto altro......Quindi siamo sereni entrambi


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se il tuo leggesse i tuoi 3d
> http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/18612-un-dito-ar-culo
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Penserebbe di avere un padre svitato...Se sapesse chi sei,e cosa fai  tu ,tua figlia penserebbe di avere un padre senza alcuna morale,cosa è peggio fenomeno?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai deluso un'amica. il problema è che non sai cos'è l'amicizia e infatti non te ne frega nulla
> Io investo nei rapporti e quando voglio bene a una persona nel limite cerco di non farle del male.
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali e ho capito di aver investito in un rapporto inesistente o forse che si voleva basare su qualcosa d'altro.
> Tranquillo per un finto amico che ho perso ho guadagnato altri amici, rapporti veri, e molto altro......Quindi siamo sereni entrambi


Senti....
NOn mi capisci...
Va ben lasciamo stare dai...
Vai in pace...

Si siamo sereni...
Come non detto

sento che tu non mi capisci....















































Come si sta dall'altra parte? Eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere?
> QUa dentro c'è gente che vive di certe cose no?
> E i pesci abboccano no?
> 
> ...


Ma più che altro a me non è che frega chi ti scopi o meno o altro, solo che non mi piace molto che mi si faccia notare una supposta pagliuzza nell'occhio da uno che ha un travone infilato dove meglio preferisci. Ti faccio questo cristianissimo esempio certo che lo capirai. Qualcuno lo spieghi pure a Minerva, che io non ho la forza.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti....
> NOn mi capisci...
> Va ben lasciamo stare dai...
> Vai in pace...
> ...


Quale?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Invece io mi sono solo indignato per gli epiteti che Oscuro dava a Massinfedele colpendolo sulla sua genitorialità*.
> 
> Non ci sto dentro all'equazione Traditore uguale pessimo genitore.
> 
> Ma è tutto scritto.


Per quel che vale, mi sono indignata allo stesso modo, anche quello è scritto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che altro a me non è che frega chi ti scopi o meno o altro, solo che non mi piace molto che mi si faccia notare una supposta pagliuzza nell'occhio da uno che ha un travone infilato dove meglio preferisci. Ti faccio questo cristianissimo esempio certo che lo capirai. Qualcuno lo spieghi pure a Minerva, che io non ho la forza.


Allora perchè guardi sempre la trave altrui qui dentro eh?
Qualche volta guarda la tua pagliuzza.

Che è questa...

VUoi fare tanto il maschio dominante alfa

ma intanto fai la femmina pettegola

raccogliendo informazioni sulle persone per poi divertirti a giudicarle ed insultarle

questo ha tanto il sapore da matrona pettegola. no?

Se è questo il tuo successo con le donne...

Ok....


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per quel che vale, mi sono indignata allo stesso modo, anche quello è scritto.


Mi spieghi la tua indignazione?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quale?



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ok dai basta.....


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Per quel che vale, mi sono indignata allo stesso modo, anche quello è scritto.


Vorrei capire dove sbaglio?Ma tu sai cosa combina il Conte?pensare che possa essere un pessimo esempio è un opinione illegittima?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ok dai basta.....



Tipico c.v.d.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tipico c.v.d.


Cara farfalla quando la volpe non arriva all'uva.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora perchè guardi sempre la trave altrui qui dentro eh?
> Qualche volta guarda la tua pagliuzza.
> 
> Che è questa...
> ...


Oh, io non ho raccolto proprio nulla. Qua lo sanno TUTTI. Ci stava Alex che ti sputtanava per mari e per monti, di cosa parli? Per non parlare di Stermy. Cos'ho raccolto? Io mica ho i dossier a casa, mi limito a leggere. E che altro dovrei fare poi, siamo su un forum. Io a) non ti sto giudicando e b) neanche ti ho mai insultato. Sei TU che non ti tieni e cominci a parlare a vanvera, salvo poi lamentarti se ti si risponde a tono. Cioè, non tirare fuori la merda se ne sei pieno fino al collo, sai com'è. Altro che femmina pettegola, buon Dio, se sono cose vere sono VERE. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara farfalla quando la volpe non arriva all'uva.....!



Capito troppo tardi, purtroppo
Ma tutto serve nella vita.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Qua dentro ed anche nel recente, nonostante massinfedele scrisse, mio padre è morto in questa maniera..... etc 


Ho visto utenti continuare a sfotterlo non solo nella stessa maniera che avevano adottato, ma colpendolo anche sulla morte del padre. 


Basta leggere!! ma si legge sempre e solo quello che si vuole, e l'amicizia continua.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, io non ho raccolto proprio nulla. Qua lo sanno TUTTI. Ci stava Alex che ti sputtanava per mari e per monti, di cosa parli? Per non parlare di Stermy. Cos'ho raccolto? Io mica ho i dossier a casa, mi limito a leggere. E che altro dovrei fare poi, siamo su un forum. Io a) non ti sto giudicando e b) neanche ti ho mai insultato. Sei TU che non ti tieni e cominci a parlare a vanvera, salvo poi lamentarti se ti si risponde a tono. Cioè, non tirare fuori la merda se ne sei pieno fino al collo, sai com'è. Altro che femmina pettegola, buon Dio, se sono cose vere sono VERE. C'è poco da fare.


Già,qualcuno ogni tanto tende a dimenticare....!


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro ed anche nel recente, nonostante massinfedele scrisse, mio padre è morto in questa maniera..... etc
> 
> 
> Ho visto utenti continuare a sfotterlo non solo nella stessa maniera che avevano adottato, ma colpendolo anche sulla morte del padre.
> ...


No,intanto,ognuo ha i suoi lutti e se li tiene per se,poi a massinfedele non ho creduto io e non ha creduto jb...!No ,la cosa è diversa,massinfedele è del tutto POCO CREDIBILE,quindi jb ha continuato a sfottere a giusto motivo...!Anche io non credo a massinfedele per i suoi comportamenti per le sue prese, per il culo con i cloni....!Dai claudio siamo giusti però,parliamo di massinfedele quello che voleva ROMPERMI LA FACCIA DAVANTI UN ALBERGO....!:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, io non ho raccolto proprio nulla. Qua lo sanno TUTTI. Ci stava Alex che ti sputtanava per mari e per monti, di cosa parli? Per non parlare di Stermy. Cos'ho raccolto? Io mica ho i dossier a casa, mi limito a leggere. E che altro dovrei fare poi, siamo su un forum. Io a) non ti sto giudicando e b) neanche ti ho mai insultato. Sei TU che non ti tieni e cominci a parlare a vanvera, salvo poi lamentarti se ti si risponde a tono. Cioè, non tirare fuori la merda se ne sei pieno fino al collo, sai com'è. Altro che femmina pettegola, buon Dio, se sono cose vere sono VERE. C'è poco da fare.


Tu tra le pochissime cose che hai fatto, gli hai dato anche del bugiardo, e si legge qualche pagina dietro. Quindi vedi calare la pelata, perchè fai sempre peggio. 

Intanto lo stai insultando, dicendo che è una merda, e se questo non è un giudizio io mi taglio la ciolla e te la infilo in culo in maniera perenne.

vusavècomprì? scemo!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qua dentro ed anche nel recente, nonostante massinfedele scrisse, mio padre è morto in questa maniera..... etc
> 
> 
> Ho visto utenti continuare a sfotterlo non solo nella stessa maniera che avevano adottato, ma colpendolo anche sulla morte del padre.
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che sono cotnraria agli insulti anche in risposta a degli insulti
Massinfede è entrato l'ultima volta solo ed esclusivamente per attaccare JB. 
La storia del padre era secondo me, una blufala galattica
Dopodichè che si è sbagliato a cadere nella provocazione sono d'accordo con te. Che i toni usati non li condivido sono d'accordo con te.
Ma se io ti dico che mio padre è morto suicida e tu capisci che ti sto coglionando e mio padre sta bene, non puoi considerare il fatto che qualcuno prende per il culo mio padre morto una cattiveria perchè la prima stronzata l'ho detta io.

Dopodichè spero che il padre di Massinfede stia bene, e se invece fosse davvero morto trovo che il suo modo di rispondere quasi ironico ai commenti di Oscuro e JB siano stati anche una sua mancanza di rispetto nei confronti del padre stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,intanto,ognuo ha i suoi lutti e se li tiene per se,poi a massinfedele non ho creduto io e non ha creduto jb...!No ,la cosa è diversa,massinfedele è del tutto POCO CREDIBILE,quindi jb ha continuato a sfottere a giusto motivo...!Anche io non credo a massinfedele per i suoi comportamenti per le sue prese, per il culo con i cloni....!Dai claudio siamo giusti però,parliamo di massinfedele quello che voleva ROMPERMI LA FACCIA DAVANTI UN ALBERGO....!:unhappy:


Ma infatti la cosa dei genitori morti in un incidente con la testa del padre SALTATA via (...) era palesemente una cazzata. Di che parliamo su? Ci hai mai pensato ai server ed a chi li paga? E poi ai morti finti? Eh?


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto
> 1) Chi è la mia amante ufficiale
> 2) A chi telefono io eh?
> 
> ...


che abbiamo chiuso è vero. 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è un'esempio di Joey, legge, recepisce e risponde, dando del bugiardo. Bravo Joey!
> 
> Sia chiaro che io non conosco le dinamiche di quello che è successo tra il conte e Simy, ma leggo il presente, e leggo che Joey in questo caso sembra o il marito o qualcuno che era presente durante la telefonata.


appunto hai capito male. 



oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è una brava persona,poco incline a litigi e pettegolezzi,riservatissima quella è la simy,e se la simy arriva a dare del pezzo di merda a qualcuno.......!


lascia perdere, davvero, non ne vale la pena 



oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio su questo non scherziamo....jb ha 1000 ragioni,altrochè...!


:up:



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' successo questo.
> Io ho detto ad Oscuro qualcosa sui figli.
> Che come sai è facile fare i genitori dei figli altrui.
> Infatti Oscuro si permetteva di dare del pessimo padre a Massinfedele.
> ...


io sono convinta di quello che ho detto...la tua fortuna è che non sono riuscita a trovare il post perchè lo ricordo perfettamente 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se la simy o chicchessia arriva a tanto...
> Poi non si lamenti...
> 
> Ma è la solita faccenda
> ...


vai a cagare di cuore 



contepinceton ha detto:


> E' tutto scritto nero su bianco.
> 
> Simy mi ha accusato di aver agito contro Oscuro, sapendo certe cose.
> 
> ...


rivai a cagare di cuore.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,intanto,ognuo ha i suoi lutti e se li tiene per se,poi a massinfedele non ho creduto io e non ha creduto jb...!No ,la cosa è diversa,massinfedele è del tutto POCO CREDIBILE,quindi jb ha continuato a sfottere a giusto motivo...!Anche io non credo a massinfedele per i suoi comportamenti per le sue prese, per il culo con i cloni....!Dai claudio siamo giusti però,parliamo di massinfedele quello che voleva ROMPERMI LA FACCIA DAVANTI UN ALBERGO....!:unhappy:



Francamente oscuro non avevo minimamente pensato che massinfedele mentisse, se così fosse avete fatto bene, ma se così non fosse amico mio....


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che sono cotnraria agli insulti anche in risposta a degli insulti
> Massinfede è entrato l'ultima volta solo ed esclusivamente per attaccare JB.
> La storia del padre era secondo me, una blufala galattica
> Dopodichè che si è sbagliato a cadere nella provocazione sono d'accordo con te. Che i toni usati non li condivido sono d'accordo con te.
> ...


Ognuno ha i suoi lutti,e anche a me sembrava una bufala.Massinfedele è trombeur....poco credibile,ma molto coglione.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che sono cotnraria agli insulti anche in risposta a degli insulti
> Massinfede è entrato l'ultima volta solo ed esclusivamente per attaccare JB.
> La storia del padre era secondo me, una blufala galattica
> Dopodichè che si è sbagliato a cadere nella provocazione sono d'accordo con te. Che i toni usati non li condivido sono d'accordo con te.
> ...



Ho già risposto ad oscuro.

Ma rispondo nonostante ciò, non mi permetterei mai di sfottere su un tema delicato quale era quello, d'altronde come posso sapere se è vero oppure no, e comunque personalmente mi sarei sentito male lo stesso, A quanto pare a te no.


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Francamente oscuro non avevo minimamente pensato che massinfedele mentisse, se così fosse avete fatto bene, ma se così non fosse amico mio....


La testa saltata via mi è sembrata una bufala,poi posso pure sbagliare...!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Simy*

Joey ha ascoltato la vostra telefonata ?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ab*



oscuro ha detto:


> La testa saltata via mi è sembrata una bufala,poi posso pure sbagliare...!


Mi sarebbe piaciuto capire...!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tipico c.v.d.



Sapevo che rispondevi così....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, io non ho raccolto proprio nulla. Qua lo sanno TUTTI. Ci stava Alex che ti sputtanava per mari e per monti, di cosa parli? Per non parlare di Stermy. Cos'ho raccolto? Io mica ho i dossier a casa, mi limito a leggere. E che altro dovrei fare poi, siamo su un forum. Io a) non ti sto giudicando e b) neanche ti ho mai insultato. Sei TU che non ti tieni e cominci a parlare a vanvera, salvo poi lamentarti se ti si risponde a tono. Cioè, non tirare fuori la merda se ne sei pieno fino al collo, sai com'è. Altro che femmina pettegola, buon Dio, se sono cose vere sono VERE. C'è poco da fare.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Joey ha ascoltato la vostra telefonata ?



innanzittutto non è un tuo problema. 
secondo io al tel non ho risposto ed è stato tutto scritto sul forum. 
Gli insulti sono arrivati in mp e sono stati pubblicati...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La testa saltata via mi è sembrata una bufala,poi posso pure sbagliare...!


Ma Massinfedele ne dice di minchionate, caro amico. Bufale inventate di sana pianta, tanto per. Cioè, per dire, uno entra in un thread per insultarmi e ad un certo punto tira fuori i genitori morti in un incidente (SALTATA VIA) per piangerci un po' su secondo te? Essù.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> innanzittutto non è un tuo problema.
> secondo io al tel non ho risposto ed è stato tutto scritto sul forum.
> Gli insulti sono arrivati in mp e sono stati pubblicati...



Infatti non è un mio problema.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> innanzittutto non è un tuo problema.
> secondo io al tel non ho risposto ed è stato tutto scritto sul forum.
> Gli insulti sono arrivati in mp e sono stati pubblicati...


Ecco appunto...
Pari fatta
Ognun per sè.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...
> Pari fatta
> Ognun per sè.



Ma infatti mi pare che ci ignoriamo alla grande quindi non vedo dove sia il problema


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Massinfedele ne dice di minchionate, caro amico. Bufale inventate di sana pianta, tanto per. Cioè, per dire, uno entra in un thread per insultarmi e ad un certo punto tira fuori i genitori morti in un incidente (SALTATA VIA) per piangerci un po' su secondo te? Essù.


Si,la questione è un'altra!Mi sta sul cazzo jb...ha ragione massinfedele capito?Io guardo le ragioni,a prescindere se mi stai sul cazzo o meno...!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tra l'altro mi fa anche specie la tua memoria corta. Io non ce l'ho con te e più di una volta sono stato l'unico a difenderti perchè mi pareva ti stessero crocifiggendo per qualche fesseria. Non ho nessun motivo di piombarti a secco, cioè non m'importa. Solo che, bontà tua, quando dici, accusi o che ne so, stai più attento. Per te, non per altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la questione è un'altra!*Mi sta sul cazzo jb...ha ragione massinfedele capito?*Io guardo le ragioni,a prescindere se mi stai sul cazzo o meno...!


Dillo pure all'amico tuo Ultimo il cartone animato, però.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro mi fa anche specie la tua memoria corta. Io non ce l'ho con te e più di una volta sono stato l'unico a difenderti perchè mi pareva ti stessero crocifiggendo per qualche fesseria. Non ho nessun motivo di piombarti a secco, cioè non m'importa. Solo che, bontà tua, quando dici, accusi o che ne so, stai più attento. Per te, non per altro.


Crocifiggendo?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma vi rendete conto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io accuso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Dico la mia no?
Come tutti....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie non mi aspettavo la tua condivisione.


Oscurastro....scusa ti sei invornito??secondo te io pago per avere sesso???.....ma figurati!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Crocifiggendo?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Assicurati che non sia una scemenza da paraculo, però.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assicurati che non sia una scemenza da paraculo, però.


E ovviamente lo stabilisci tu no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ovviamente lo stabilisci tu no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io dico la mia, giusto come fai tu e come fanno tutti. L'hai appena scritto.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi sono buona e non rispondo Lothar


fuori tema ..ma che nessuno fiati..io puo'..........

cara Farfy..ti credo con il ragalino che vi ha fatto Silvio ieri....chissa'come rosicano i bauscia nerazzurri..tanto casino per uno che nell'Atalanta vive in panca...e per un'altro che a Firenze stanno aprendo champagne per averlo sbolognato..altro che la mgliore punta europea


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ovviamente lo stabilisci tu no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che combini Conte?
ti mancava essere in mezzo alla buriana?

comunque Joey ha detto il vero, secondo me: ti ha "difeso" più di una volta, ha spiegato le tue ragioni ad alcuni, ad adiuvandum
non ricordi?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fuori tema ..ma che nessuno fiati..io puo'..........
> 
> cara Farfy..ti credo con il ragalino che vi ha fatto Silvio ieri....chissa'come rosicano i bauscia nerazzurri..tanto casino per uno che nell'Atalanta vive in panca...e per un'altro che a Firenze stanno aprendo champagne per averlo sbolognato..altro che la mgliore punta europea



_Lothar è il NULLA!



firmato

amante di Lothar_


:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> fuori tema ..ma che nessuno fiati..io puo'..........
> 
> cara Farfy..ti credo con il ragalino che vi ha fatto Silvio ieri....chissa'come rosicano i bauscia nerazzurri..tanto casino per uno che nell'Atalanta vive in panca...e per un'altro che a Firenze stanno aprendo champagne per averlo sbolognato..altro che la mgliore punta europea



Per quanto mi riguarda poteva stare dov'era....
Porterà solo casino e magari qualche goal. Il casino è sicuro sui goal ho qualche dubbio


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> _Lothar è il NULLA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi e'piaciuto e ti ho smeraldato...perche'non ho la coda pagliuta come tutti qua'dentro.
Poi non sei informata tesoro...altro che nulla..Lothar e'grande..


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda poteva stare dov'era....
> Porterà solo casino e magari qualche goal. Il casino è sicuro sui goal ho qualche dubbio



visto su Corriere..addirittura botte polizia-tifosi...ma a Milano non avete altri pensieri???..
a parte quello..se Allegri lo mette lontano da El Sharawi..vedrai quanti ne fanno...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> visto su Corriere..addirittura botte polizia-tifosi...ma a Milano non avete altri pensieri???..
> a parte quello..se Allegri lo mette lontano da El Sharawi..vedrai quanti ne fanno...


Tra l'altro con quella ridicolissima crestina giallastra in testa sembra che gli abbiano sborrato sulla capoccia.


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi e'piaciuto e ti ho smeraldato...perche'non ho la coda pagliuta come tutti qua'dentro.
> Poi non sei informata tesoro...altro che nulla..Lothar e'grande..



pure la tua amante è una grande, eh


----------



## Lui (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro con quella ridicolissima crestina giallastra in testa sembra che gli abbiano sborrato sulla capoccia.


almeno lui la crestina ce l'ha.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dillo pure all'amico tuo Ultimo il cartone animato, però.



Tranquillo che oscuro le cose le dice, anche a me.

Ma noto che quello che evidenzio di te lo ignori, come mai gioacchino?  strano però che ti dica bugiardo e tu te ne stia muto, strano che metto in mezzo massi ed oscuro si fa presente facendo capire che la mia era diretta anche a lui, e non solo a te, mancanza di palle gioacchino? 

Ha parlato il cartone animato ignorante. 

Ci stanno piccole differenze tra te ed oscuro, ma mooolto piccole, tipo che, oscuro ha anche scritto che è sicuro che era una bufala però un piccolissimo dubbio lo ha, oscuro appena ho denunciato il tutto ha risposto subito, tu invece nell'ombra! piccole differenze eh! eh? :up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che combini Conte?
> ti mancava essere in mezzo alla buriana?
> 
> comunque Joey ha detto il vero, secondo me: ti ha "difeso" più di una volta, ha spiegato le tue ragioni ad alcuni, ad adiuvandum
> non ricordi?


Si...
Ma penso abbia difeso le idee e non la persona...
Questo è molto importante...

Perchè io e Joey non facciamo certo comunella eh?

Non ce l'ho certo con lui eh?

Quale buriana?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> *Ma penso abbia difeso le idee e non la persona...*
> Questo è molto importante...
> 
> ...



sì, ha rispiegato, secondo il suo punto di vista

come quale buriana? era da un po' che non c'entravi niente!


----------



## moro 43 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Ti capisco*

Ormai sono passati circa 6 mesi dalla scoperta dei messaggi su fb tra lei e lui.
Giura e giura che non è successo niente tra loro era solo un gioco mah!!!!
io non riesco a farmelo passare di mente.
Ogni volta che fa tardi, che va via per lavoro, che si veste troppo provocante, io ci ricasco e inizio a pensare pensare e pensare.
Spero che il tempo aiuti a dimenticare.
Un abbraccio.
Moro


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ovviamente lo stabilisci tu no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



 mitico!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro con quella ridicolissima crestina giallastra in testa sembra che gli abbiano sborrato sulla capoccia.



:bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ha rispiegato, secondo il suo punto di vista
> 
> come quale buriana? era da un po' che non c'entravi niente!


E adesso c'entro?
Joey si riferisce a cose che sono accadute secoli fa...
Cose da cui ho tratto i debiti insegnamenti
E ho agito di conseguenza

Soprattutto per il mio bene.

Mi hai più sentito parlare di raduni? Eh?

Io sto chiuso nella mia torre...
Lì vengono a bussare 
e decido io

a chi aprire e a chi no.

Non sono uno che apre il suo cuore a vanvera.

Lo apro solo a persone che percepisco come vere e autentiche....

Ma a proposito, tanto per mettere un po' di benzina sul fuoco...

che ne dici free...di fare tu l'amante ufficiale del conte? 

Che ne dici?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ha rispiegato, secondo il suo punto di vista
> 
> come quale buriana? era da un po' che non c'entravi niente!


E adesso ti spiego un'altra cosa cara Free...
Allora
Verissimo io sono entrato qui dentro come un uomo che non accetta che il mondo sia rotondo.
E lo ha messo a ferro e a fuoco per farlo diventare cubico.

Finalmente ci riuscii.

Poi mollai la presa e il mondo tornò rotondo.

Mi arresi all'evidenza dei fatti che mi mostrarono le cause che rotondizzano il mondo.

In quel senso capii che Admin era avanti anni luce da me...

E capii anche quella filosofia che dice
Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.

Ho avuto modo di sperimentare molte cose, tipo la dinamica di gruppo, come funziona e come bisogna comportarsi...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi mi arresi all'evidenza che certe cose sono fisiologiche...

Per cui se io faccio A...innesco B.
Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Inutile che so lamentarsi e scagliarsi contro i branchi...
Perchè anche se li smembri essi si rifaranno...

Perchè ci sono persone che sono lupi solitari e persone che invece sono pecore...e hanno bisogno di farsi spalla l'un con l'altro.

Ecco free...
Fai conto che io sia un lupo...e che mi sia sforzato in tutti i modi di diventare cane pastore...
convincendomi che avrei vinto la mia natura e finalmente avrei goduto della compagnia delle pecore...

Invece ho scoperto che se le pecore mi stanno troppo vicine...
Se non è oggi è domani...
Inizio ad azzannarle...

La cosa più divertente per me, è vedere gli altri cascare in certi meccanismi in cui, a suo tempo sono cascato io.

Ma trovo inutile avvisarli o metterli in guardia.

COnfido nella loro intelligenza ed è giusto che ognuno faccia il suo percorso indipentemente dagli altri.

Ho visto che stando a giusta distanza dalle persone 
non mi faccio troppo coinvolgere dalle loro beghe personali e dalle loro beghe tra utenti...

Cosa che mi dava parecchio fastidio...

Se vuoi saperla tutta...
Ho pagato le debite conseguenze per certe sparate di vita qui dentro...
E anche l'errore madornale di essere andato ad una festa dove, per me, sarebbe stato più prudente evitare di partecipare.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso c'entro?
> Joey si riferisce a cose che sono accadute secoli fa...
> Cose da cui ho tratto i debiti insegnamenti
> E ho agito di conseguenza
> ...


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso c'entro?
> Joey si riferisce a cose che sono accadute secoli fa...
> Cose da cui ho tratto i debiti insegnamenti
> E ho agito di conseguenza
> ...



grazie Conte! ma sai com'è, non vorrei diventare IL NULLA!:rotfl:
...seppur ufficiale
preferisco rimanere 'sto bijoux...ehm, vabbè!,  di free


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie Conte! ma sai com'è, non vorrei diventare IL NULLA!:rotfl:
> ...seppur ufficiale
> preferisco rimanere 'sto bijoux...ehm, vabbè!,  di free


Salvamiiiiii
Oddio mio 

Ma hai sentito l'ultima....

Sono stato condannato al supplizio...noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso ti spiego un'altra cosa cara Free...
> Allora
> Verissimo io sono entrato qui dentro come un uomo che non accetta che il mondo sia rotondo.
> E lo ha messo a ferro e a fuoco per farlo diventare cubico.
> ...



solo una cosa ho da dirti e poi davvero chiudo:

VERGOGNATI non sai cosa sia il rispetto verso chi ti è stato amico. E l'ultima frase lo dimostra...


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso ti spiego un'altra cosa cara Free...
> Allora
> Verissimo io sono entrato qui dentro come un uomo che non accetta che il mondo sia rotondo.
> E lo ha messo a ferro e a fuoco per farlo diventare cubico.
> ...


Ma vergognati 
e non aggiungo altro


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> solo una cosa ho da dirti e poi davvero chiudo:
> 
> VERGOGNATI non sai cosa sia il rispetto verso chi ti è stato amico. E l'ultima frase lo dimostra...



Farfallina non esagerare..povero Conte..tutti oggi gli stanno addosso.Io non capisco a dire il vero il tuo riferimento,se me lo spieghi ti ringrazio...poi sempre ti chiedo,e correggimi se sbaglio..a settembre 2011 quando ci trovammo al mio paesello..sembravate amiconi.
E ora...???


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfallina non esagerare..povero Conte..tutti oggi gli stanno addosso.Io non capisco a dire il vero il tuo riferimento,se me lo spieghi ti ringrazio...poi sempre ti chiedo,e correggimi se sbaglio..a *settembre 2011 quando ci trovammo al mio paesello..sembravate amiconi.
> *E ora...???


Ero e mi consideravo sua amica. Lui fingeva......
Ora sono stufa di prenderlo nel culo (giusto perchè amo la finezza)


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfallina non esagerare..povero Conte..tutti oggi gli stanno addosso.Io non capisco a dire il vero il tuo riferimento,se me lo spieghi ti ringrazio...poi sempre ti chiedo,e correggimi se sbaglio..*a settembre 2011 quando ci trovammo al mio paesello..*sembravate amiconi.
> E ora...???


Qualcuno può p'er favore descrivermi le fattezza reali del Micione? Perchè io lo immagino sempre così:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero e mi consideravo sua amica*. Lui fingeva......
> *Ora sono stufa di prenderlo nel culo (giusto perchè amo la finezza)


Ma lui fingeva perchè ti voleva trombare?


----------



## gas (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui fingeva perchè ti voleva trombare?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero e mi consideravo sua amica. Lui fingeva......
> Ora sono stufa di prenderlo nel culo (giusto perchè amo la finezza)


Ascolta Farfy..ti faccio un'esempio..con una tipa sto diventando invornito,perche',lei sta con il fucile puntato,come molti di voi verso il Conte.Non sto a dirti cosa le ho scritto ieri sera,se lo leggessi capiresti il senso al volo...lei no e'si incazzata..ho preso la decisione di non scrivere piu',se non banalita',fino al giorno dell'incontro..viceversa litigheremo,e tutto saltera'.
questo per dirti che email,o interventi qua',possono essere male interpretati.
Dovete chiarirvi...secondo me...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno può p'er favore descrivermi le fattezza reali del Micione? Perchè io lo immagino sempre così:



no amico e'vietato..qualcuno potrebbe..sai come e'..comunque piu' o meno sono come pensi tu


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico e'vietato..qualcuno potrebbe..sai come e'..comunque piu' o meno sono come pensi tu



Questa è da smeraldo


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico e'vietato..qualcuno potrebbe..sai come e'..comunque piu' o meno sono come pensi tu



ma qualcuno potrebbe cosa?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salvamiiiiii
> Oddio mio
> 
> Ma hai sentito l'ultima....
> ...



eh?
che hai combinato ancora?


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*hahahahahaha*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E adesso ti spiego un'altra cosa cara Free...
> Allora
> Verissimo io sono entrato qui dentro come un uomo che non accetta che il mondo sia rotondo.
> E lo ha messo a ferro e a fuoco per farlo diventare cubico.
> ...


Sono lupi quelli che elargiscono propri numeri di cell a perfetti sconosciuti,o quelli come me che non danno il proprio numero neanche a persone che meriterebbero...?che dici lupacchiotto mio?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono lupi quelli che elargiscono propri numeri di cell a perfetti sconosciuti,o quelli come me che non danno il proprio numero neanche a persone che meriterebbero...?che dici lupacchiotto mio?



:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> :unhappy:


E mi sento una specie di chiavica per questo ma confido nell'intelligenza dei miei interlocutori...!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> solo una cosa ho da dirti e poi davvero chiudo:
> 
> VERGOGNATI non sai cosa sia il rispetto verso chi ti è stato amico. E l'ultima frase lo dimostra...


[video=youtube;49VSMA_C28k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49VSMA_C28k[/video]

Senti e qui chiudo.
SOno solo un uomo che ha cercato di starti vicino in un momento di difficoltà, no?
Ti sei trovata sola con l'amante nei guai.
Risolta la cosa...

Rimani una donna che ha tradito suo marito.

E penso a lui.

Per il resto ciao...mamma...


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> va bene, allora ragioniamo in generale:
> 
> una moglie che paga le puttane al marito è una delle cose più lontane dal concetto di matrimonio...di chiunque, credo
> o no?




Ma ancora con questa storia?!!
Non si può fare un discorso tanto per dire che me lo trovo cucito addosso per sempre...
Era per dire che non me ne frega nulla se anche ci andasse una volta ogni tanto....
Parli di concetto di matrimonio e te lo dice una che ha ben chiaro cosa significhi matrimonio, come ha ben chiaro il fatto che la valenza che si dà ad uno o ad altro aspetto sia diversa a seconda delle persone.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non si può fare un discorso tanto per dire che me lo trovo cucito addosso per sempre...



Ecco perchè non mi va di avere affari con certa gente...
E non essere amico di nessuno...
Diletta salvami da lunaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma ancora con questa storia?!!
> Non si può fare un discorso tanto per dire che me lo trovo cucito addosso per sempre...
> Era per dire che non me ne frega nulla se anche ci andasse una volta ogni tanto....
> Parli di concetto di matrimonio e te lo dice una che ha ben chiaro cosa significhi matrimonio, come ha ben chiaro il fatto che la valenza che si dà ad uno o ad altro aspetto sia diversa a seconda delle persone.



no in fatti non mi riferivo a te, ma in generale

era per dire che quando ci si impegna seriamente con una persona e si pensa come sarà l'impegno in concreto, ben   difficilmente si arriverà a immaginare situazioni del genere

spero di essermi spiegata


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;49VSMA_C28k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49VSMA_C28k[/video]
> 
> Senti e qui chiudo.
> SOno solo un uomo che ha cercato di starti vicino in un momento di difficoltà, no?
> ...


io ora dovrei ripetermi in quello che ti ho già detto


----------



## oscuro (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;49VSMA_C28k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49VSMA_C28k[/video]
> 
> Senti e qui chiudo.
> SOno solo un uomo che ha cercato di starti vicino in un momento di difficoltà, no?
> ...


Si eri pronto a cazzetto dritto,poi ti ha dato nel culo e sei rimasto apisellino moscio,e adesso pensa ai cassi tuoi...!


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no in fatti non mi riferivo a te, ma in generale
> 
> era per dire che quando ci si impegna seriamente con una persona e si pensa come sarà l'impegno in concreto, ben   difficilmente si arriverà a immaginare situazioni del genere
> 
> spero di essermi spiegata




Sì, infatti mai e poi mai avrei immaginato di dover trattare certe materie, ti assicuro, ma dopo un terremoto bisogna  ricostruire una casa.
E se è venuta giù tutta si cerca di farla con altre basi, perché quelle di prima non hanno retto...


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, infatti mai e poi mai avrei immaginato di dover trattare certe materie, ti assicuro, ma dopo un terremoto bisogna  ricostruire una casa.
> E se è venuta giù tutta si cerca di farla con altre basi, perché quelle di prima non hanno retto...




pure io non avrei mai immaginato di avere a che fare con enormi problemi di dipendenza, aggravati da tanto altro...

ma la mia casa è venuta giù e sono rimaste solo le macerie, perchè non c'era più amore da parte mia, e poco da parte sua...

nel tuo caso, invece, credo che quello che sconcerti di più è che tu hai ricostruito su basi che sembrano ai più alquanto artefatte, a mera "comodità" di tuo marito, secondo me

tutto qua


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io non avrei mai immaginato di avere a che fare con enormi problemi di dipendenza, aggravati da tanto altro...
> 
> ma la mia casa è venuta giù e sono rimaste solo le macerie, perchè non c'era più amore da parte mia, e poco da parte sua...
> 
> ...




Me ne rendo conto.
Io ho cercato il dialogo estremo e la confidenza totale e non è stata una passeggiata. Ci abbiamo impiegato mesi e mesi, il vaso di Pandora si apriva, ma non del tutto (e forse non lo sarà neanche ora tutto aperto, ma mi basta e avanza).
Mio marito ha la spada di Damocle che lo accompagna (grazie Conte per l'immagine calzante) ormai si è svelato, ormai io so, quindi è tutto diverso ora. 
Lui sa che se violerà le nostre regole, ma faccio meglio a dire le mie regole, non ci sarà nessuna indulgenza, ma solo una porta che si chiuderà alle sue spalle.
Pensi che abbia proposto un patto di cui non sono consapevole e di cui non sono d'accordo?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Me ne rendo conto.
> Io ho cercato il dialogo estremo e la confidenza totale e non è stata una passeggiata. Ci abbiamo impiegato mesi e mesi, il vaso di Pandora si apriva, ma non del tutto (e forse non lo sarà neanche ora tutto aperto, ma mi basta e avanza).
> Mio marito ha la spada di Damocle che lo accompagna (grazie Conte per l'immagine calzante) ormai si è svelato, ormai io so, quindi è tutto diverso ora.
> *Lui sa che se violerà le nostre regole, ma faccio meglio a dire le mie regole, non ci sarà nessuna indulgenza, ma solo una porta che si chiuderà alle sue spalle.
> Pensi che abbia proposto un patto di cui non sono consapevole e di cui non sono d'accordo?*


no, penso che le regole non siano "tue", perchè, in fondo, ti remano contro: introdurre nella vostra coppia un'altra donna come giochino ad uso esclusivo di tuo marito è spostare i tuoi paletti chissà dove, e tu sei pure gelosa, se non ricordo male
devi amarlo molto, tuo marito!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se vuoi saperla tutta...
> Ho pagato le debite conseguenze per certe sparate di vita qui dentro...
> E anche* l'errore madornale di essere andato ad una festa* dove, per me, sarebbe stato più prudente evitare di partecipare.




uhm
quindi anche tu, Conte, sei di quelli che si pentono? 

minchia, io non mi pentirei mai delle scopate che mi sono fatta ( e che scopate, ragazzi) *solo* perchè  qualche merda squagliata ha minacciato di raccontarle a mio marito....
o forse, se ti sei pentito, è perchè quella festa non era poi un granchè (come sono invece le scopate, aggiungo)?

cosa non andava? il vino?

dai, a me puoi dirlo....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm
> quindi anche tu, Conte, sei di quelli che si pentono?
> 
> minchia, io non mi pentirei mai delle scopate che mi sono fatta ( e che scopate, ragazzi) *solo* perchè qualche merda squagliata ha minacciato di raccontarle a mio marito....
> ...


Chiaretta ..chiarisci....a tuo marito chi lo vleva riferire??gente di sto sito???
 e 'sta'benedetta festa...che roba era?non glissare..se no ti mando l'anatema Tebano,cioe'dell'astinenza lunghissims---


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm
> quindi anche tu, Conte, sei di quelli che si pentono?
> 
> minchia, io non mi pentirei mai delle scopate che mi sono fatta ( e che scopate, ragazzi) *solo* perchè  qualche merda squagliata ha minacciato di raccontarle a mio marito....
> ...


Semplice se avessi immaginato tutto il chiacchericcio che saltava fuori dopo...
Non ci venivo manco morto.

Ci sono scopate e amori di cui io sono amaramente pentito.

Perchè, per me sono stati dei colossali errori.

Sono di quelli che si pentono.

E in genere mi dico...si mi pento, sono stato troppo buono, troppo coglione, troppo paziente, troppo clemente, troppo ingenuo, troppo lungimirante...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Di questo mi pento eccome!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice *se avessi immaginato tutto il chiacchericcio *che saltava fuori dopo...
> Non ci venivo manco morto.
> 
> Ci sono scopate e amori di cui io sono amaramente pentito.
> ...



a parte che non ci fu nessun chiacchiericcio
ci fu solo una persona che in quel caso strumentalizzò informazioni, e conoscendone la levatura io non mi lascerei scalfire dal suo pensiero in merito

al di là di questo, non vedo il motivo di pentirmi per aver partecipato alla festa di un amico, a meno che questo non mi abbia trattato male in quell'occasione


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a parte che non ci fu nessun chiacchiericcio
> ci fu solo una persona che in quel caso strumentalizzò informazioni, e conoscendone la levatura io non mi lascerei scalfire dal suo pensiero in merito
> 
> al di là di questo, non vedo il motivo di pentirmi per aver partecipato alla festa di un amico, a meno che questo non mi abbia trattato male in quell'occasione


Senti
Vuoi parlarne con mia moglie? Eh?

Appunto informazioni passate della mia persona.

E ste cose a me fanno pena.

Il suo pensiero non mi scalfisce...

Ma un conto è tenerselo per sè...

Un conto è sputtanare la gente gratuitamente...

Fai presto a parlare tu...

Perchè non ti è toccata a te...no?


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;49VSMA_C28k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49VSMA_C28k[/video]
> 
> Senti e qui chiudo.
> SOno solo un uomo che ha cercato di starti vicino in un momento di difficoltà, no?
> ...


e tu rimani un subumano.

per il resto.....

lasciala

stare

chiaro?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu rimani un subumano.
> 
> per il resto.....
> 
> ...


Altrimenti cosa mi fai?
Non è che sei suo marito eh?

O per caso sei il suo amante eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Altrimenti che mi fai?

Mi denunci per stalking?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Chi sei tu?

SUo fratello?

Suo padre eh?

Ma chi ti caga chi ti conosce...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


continua a perplimerti e non rompere il cazzo a me.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;49VSMA_C28k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49VSMA_C28k[/video]
> 
> Senti e qui chiudo.
> SOno solo un uomo che ha cercato di starti vicino in un momento di difficoltà, no?
> ...


anni di tu non sai, tu non puoi ,maestre di vta etiritìtirità....e poi mi esci con questa perla?speriamo ti legga persa e si faccia una risata.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo è chiarissimo
> Oscuro ha sottolineato come ho fatto io che PER NOI quella non è una coppia, che il rispetto viene a mancare. PER NOI.
> Ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sembra che o si faccia apposta a non capire o non si legge (non parlo solo di te).
> Mi hai mai visto *criticare la vita matrimoniale del Conte?* no.
> ...


Anche perché qui leggiamo lui.
Lui è convinto, lui dice che la moglie è contenta. Contenti loro.
Ma se qui ci fosse la moglie del conte (solo lei) e scrivesse che ha un marito che ha deciso che deve poter farsi tutte quelle che trova e che dato che lui ha detto di non rompere le palle se no diventa terribile e se ne va e che lui bada alla famiglia, magari (magari eh) ci proveremmo a convincerla che non vediamo molto rispetto in questo matrimonio.
Ma lui di cosa vuoi convincerlo?
Un po' è convinto un po' scrive una cosa e l'esatto contrario due post dopo e poi risponde che lui dice tutto. Lo si prende com'è.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per assurdo mi tocca pure quotarti. E' come se uno sgama la moglie che l'ha tradito e risolve il tutto, dopo anni di terapia con lo psicologo e confessioni col prete, con un seraficissimo "bè, sapete, cosa posso farci? Le donne sono tutte TROIE!" estendendo il discorso a buona parte delle femmine del pianeta. Figo, no?


 Oh tu sì che sai essere chiaro!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Dani,,non puoi sapere cosa abbia in testa il marito di Diletta.Io si'..perche'vivo come lui,e ti dico che sono stanco,di correre dietro..non a una..magari sarebbe troppo facile..per poi scordarmi di chi ho nel letto,la sera.


'n'altro! 
Ma ieri dicevi il contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anni di tu non sai, tu non puoi ,maestre di vta etiritìtirità....e poi mi esci con questa perla?speriamo ti legga persa e si faccia una risata.


AHn...vero hai ragione...

Mi scuso...


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHn...vero hai ragione...
> 
> Mi scuso...


stai male?:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' è convinto un po' scrive una cosa e l'esatto contrario due post dopo e poi risponde che lui dice tutto. Lo si prende com'è.


Brava.
Si è così.

Dipende molto come il conte si sveglia la mattina.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E non solo, Oscuro. E' anche avallare un sistema nel quale le donne sono pezzi di carne. Io la stima verso gli uomini la baso anche su _sciocchezzuole_ di questo genere . E anche verso le donne che lo avallano "perché tanto gli uomini son così". Mi viene l'acido solo a leggerla, roba così.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai male?:unhappy:


No sono in video chat con collega
e parliamo di quanto sono porche le donne dell'est...

E della casalinga di Voghera...

Abbiamo organo Balbiani lì...


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti cosa mi fai?
> Non è che sei suo marito eh?
> 
> O per caso sei il suo amante eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


non arrovellare il tuo unico neurone.      pensa solo che viso a viso la voglia di ridere ti passerebbe in 7 secondi.

buon proseguimento


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non arrovellare il tuo unico neurone.      pensa solo che viso a viso la voglia di ridere ti passerebbe in 7 secondi.
> 
> buon proseguimento


Ok.
Fai come credi
Io intanto continuo a ridere...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sembri un tipo buffo...

Ma è la tua amante? 

E io non lo so?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Fai come credi
> Io intanto continuo a ridere...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



ma la vuoi smettere?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la vuoi smettere?


COme si sta dall'altra parte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COme si sta dall'altra parte?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



a me??

che dici mai? lo sanno anche i sassi di me ed Ultimo Sangre:inlove:!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me??
> 
> che dici mai? lo sanno anche i sassi di me ed Ultimo Sangre:inlove:!


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
E non sono neppure stato informato...

Ma che razza di puttanaio è sto forum eh?

EH?

Qui dentro e lo ribadisco ancora una volta
non si muove una foglia 
che il conte non voglia.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## free (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> E non sono neppure stato informato...
> 
> Ma che razza di puttanaio è sto forum eh?
> ...



più che disinformato mi sembri cieco!:rotfl:

tuttavia è anche vero che Ultimo Sangre è da un po' che latita...:unhappy:

dove sei mio amore grande??:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> più che disinformato mi sembri cieco!:rotfl:
> 
> tuttavia è anche vero che Ultimo Sangre è da un po' che latita...:unhappy:
> 
> dove sei mio amore grande??:inlove:


Infatti volgi lo sguardo alla bandiera del conte!
Non parlo, non vedo, non sento.

Perchè

Il ciccio

non ha occhi.

Ultimo Sangre sarà imbrecchenato...
e guardati dale Brecane...
che son putane!


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> non arrovellare il tuo unico neurone. pensa solo che viso a viso la voglia di ridere ti passerebbe in 7 secondi.
> 
> buon proseguimento


Vedi caro perplesso,la vita prima o poi a certi personaggi presenterà il conto,indolenti,provocatori,smargiassi,scorretti,amorali,tranquillo ne ho visti piangere tanti,e fino a 5 minuti prima girare con la prosopopea,io sono io,io sono furbo.....,prima o poi fanno la cazzata o incontrano la persona sbagliata,a certi poi riesce pure di fare la cazzata con la persona sbagliata,tempo al tempo...!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Caro conte, posso chiamarti pierino? 

Da oggi avrò molta più stima per questo nome, ed io che me lo ero appioppato per sfottò!

Comunque conte, noto che,:mrgreen: butti gli ami e abboccano. Sai a cosa mi riferisco no? alla festa. Prima nessuno sapeva nulla, ora tutto il forum qualcosa sa, di certo tu hai provocato ma non reso pubblico, cosa che qualche altra persona ha fatto. 

Si ora capisco certe tematiche ancor meglio, e per tematiche mi riferisco ai tuoi consigli nei miei confronti. Grazie conte.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro conte, posso chiamarti pierino?
> 
> Da oggi avrò molta più stima per questo nome, ed io che me lo ero appioppato per sfottò!
> 
> ...


Tu credi che il conte ti possa consigliare qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu credi che il conte ti possa consigliare qualcosa?


oscuro tu leggi il conte in maniera diversa da me, alla fine comunque il pensiero finale che conduce ad avere un modus operandi reale ed anche toccabile con mano attraverso i comportamenti, sono quelli che accomunano me e te, almeno credo.

Ma il conte qua si espone con le sua modalità, che non sono ne le mie ne le tue, ma è il conte, e dice la sua realtà, non condivisibile da noi due, ma a me ha dato tanto, ed ultimamente mi ha fatto capire molto di più, e sono discorsi che non parlano di tradimento, ma di comportamenti nel forum.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Mi gira la testa.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro conte, posso chiamarti pierino?
> 
> Da oggi avrò molta più stima per questo nome, ed io che me lo ero appioppato per sfottò!
> 
> ...


Grazie avevo bisogno di un sorriso, anche se triste e sei riuscito a farmelo fare.
Tutto si ripete...............


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro tu leggi il conte in maniera diversa da me, alla fine comunque il pensiero finale che conduce ad avere un modus operandi reale ed anche toccabile con mano attraverso i comportamenti, sono quelli che accomunano me e te, almeno credo.
> 
> Ma il conte qua si espone con le sua modalità, che non sono ne le mie ne le tue, ma è il conte, e dice la sua realtà, non condivisibile da noi due, ma a me ha dato tanto, ed ultimamente mi ha fatto capire molto di più, e sono discorsi che non parlano di tradimento, *ma di comportamenti nel forum*.


In cui lui è assoluto maestro


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro tu leggi il conte in maniera diversa da me, alla fine comunque il pensiero finale che conduce ad avere un modus operandi reale ed anche toccabile con mano attraverso i comportamenti, sono quelli che accomunano me e te, almeno credo.
> 
> Ma il conte qua si espone con le sua modalità, che non sono ne le mie ne le tue, ma è il conte, e dice la sua realtà, non condivisibile da noi due, ma a me ha dato tanto, ed ultimamente mi ha fatto capire molto di più, e sono discorsi che non parlano di tradimento, ma di comportamenti nel forum.


Claudio al di là dei tuoi modi di porti,ma tu sei una persona con dei VALORI sei un uomo del sud...dovresti esser tu a consigliare qualcosa a lui...!


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie avevo bisogno di un sorriso, anche se triste e sei riuscito a farmelo fare.
> Tutto si ripete...............



quoto :mrgreen:


ps. ora ultimo si incazza :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> In cui lui è assoluto maestro


Si è maestro che può insegnare tutto quello che non si deve fare in un forum civile.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie avevo bisogno di un sorriso, anche se triste e sei riuscito a farmelo fare.
> Tutto si ripete...............



E bhe se ho scritto qualcosa di falso fammelo notare, io so eventualmente scrivere di aver sbagliato, io. Altrimenti prendo questa tua come un qualcosa che ti ha toccato e volevi sfogarti.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu credi che il conte ti possa consigliare qualcosa?



Caro Oscuro non e'che io ti possa dire che conosco perfettamente il Conte..perche' poi siamo poi stati a tavola due volte,assieme...pero'ti garantisco che e'persona seria,e in gamba...qua'spesso fa l'esen..e anch'io lo faccio.Ma qua'tutto e'virtuale...capito??


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> In cui lui è assoluto maestro



Asserzione tua, domanda al conte se si sente maestro, io mi tiro fuori da ciò, perchè non ho scritto ne pensato che fosse un maestro.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Oscuro non e'che io ti possa dire che conosco perfettamente il Conte..perche' poi siamo poi stati a tavola due volte,assieme...pero'ti garantisco che e'persona seria,e in gamba...qua'spesso fa l'esen..e anch'io lo faccio.Ma qua'tutto e'virtuale...capito??


Son perplesso!una persona in gamba scriverebbe cose diverse,avrebbe comportamenti diversi,poi se parliamo di simpatia non ho dubbi,ma son abituato ad altri tipi di persone in gamba lothar!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Claudio al di là dei tuoi modi di porti,ma tu sei una persona con dei VALORI sei un uomo del sud...dovresti esser tu a consigliare qualcosa a lui...!



Lo faccio, eccome se lo faccio, anche leggendo quello che ti ho scritto prima l'ho fatto. Prima ho scritto che noi due abbiamo certi valori che sono diversi da i suoi, e lui il conte sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, come lo sai tu, no oscuro?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe se ho scritto qualcosa di falso fammelo notare, io so eventualmente scrivere di aver sbagliato, io. Altrimenti prendo questa tua come un qualcosa che ti ha toccato e volevi sfogarti.


hai scritto le cose che ho scrivevo fino a circa un anno fà
Per questo mi hai fatto sorridere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro conte, posso chiamarti pierino?
> 
> Da oggi avrò molta più stima per questo nome, ed io che me lo ero appioppato per sfottò!
> 
> ...


Ultimo eri l'unico a non saperlo, rassegnati


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> hai scritto le cose che ho scrivevo fino a circa un anno fà
> Per questo mi hai fatto sorridere



Magari tra un'anno circa mi succede la stessa e simile situazione che adesso stai vivendo tu, al momento fammi fare questo percorso, è il mio. 

Comunque se stavi sorridendo, sono contento.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ultimo eri l'unico a non saperlo, rassegnati


Touchè, e non replico nemmeno ai sottointesi.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo faccio, eccome se lo faccio, anche leggendo quello che ti ho scritto prima l'ho fatto. Prima ho scritto che noi due abbiamo certi valori che sono diversi da i suoi, e lui il conte sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, come lo sai tu, no oscuro?


I valori di cui parla Oscuro, credo almeno, non riguardano i tradimenti, almeno non in questo caso
Per me i valori sono anche l'amicizia e il rispetto, non so per te
E qui chiudo perchè davvero mi fa male questa storia e non ho bisogno ne voglia di stare male


Aprofitto solo per ringraziare Perplesso per aver preso le mie difese e sappi che ho molto apprezzato che non ti sei abbassato al suo livello evitando di rispondere alle ultime stupide provocazioni


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Magari tra un'anno circa mi succede la stessa e simile situazione che adesso stai vivendo tu, *al momento fammi fare questo percorso, è il mio*.
> 
> Comunque se stavi sorridendo, sono contento.


Devi assolutamente fare il tuo percorso ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo faccio, eccome se lo faccio, anche leggendo quello che ti ho scritto prima l'ho fatto. Prima ho scritto che noi due abbiamo certi valori che sono diversi da i suoi, e lui il conte sa bene a cosa mi riferisco, come lo sai tu, no oscuro?


Vedi claudio,secondo me consigliare al conte qualcosa al conte è perfettamente inutile.Io e te parliamo la stessa lingua,il conte ne parla un'altra,io e te possiamo disquisire sui valori dell'amicizia,dell'amore,con il conte di cosa cazzo parli?la sua vita è improntata alla figa,il suo valore è quello,è amorale in tutte le sue esternazioni,non ha un codice d'onore,non ha profondita di pensiero,il lui non c'è una grande umanità,io leggo di ciulade fatte e ciulade mancate,leggo del veneto,e leggo della sua ritrosia per noi terroni punto!Claudio io e te siamo due cani di razza diversa,lui è un altro animale proprio,conta la figa,e le ciulade,l'unico valore che riconosce nella vita,le donne per lui. sono  fighe che camminano...a claudio...!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Son perplesso*!una persona in gamba scriverebbe cose diverse,avrebbe comportamenti diversi,poi se parliamo di simpatia non ho dubbi,ma son abituato ad altri tipi di persone in gamba lothar!:up:


Ma non era un altro quello?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> I valori di cui parla Oscuro, credo almeno, non riguardano i tradimenti, almeno non in questo caso
> Per me i valori sono anche l'amicizia e il rispetto, non so per te
> E qui chiudo perchè davvero mi fa male questa storia e non ho bisogno ne voglia di stare male
> 
> ...



Parlando di valori si parlava di un po tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Devi assolutamente fare il tuo percorso ci mancherebbe altro.



Grazie.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non era un altro quello?


Quanto mi piacerebbe assistere all'incontro perplesso vs conte.....non sai quanto.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> I valori di cui parla Oscuro, credo almeno, non riguardano i tradimenti, almeno non in questo caso
> Per me i valori sono anche l'amicizia e il rispetto, non so per te
> E qui chiudo perchè davvero mi fa male questa storia e non ho bisogno ne voglia di stare male
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacerebbe assistere all'incontro perplesso vs conte.....non sai quanto.


Ma Perplesso ha sempre sta fregola alle mani che non si può leggere. E poi come fai a picchiare uno che è alto un metro e venti? Essù.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto mi piacerebbe assistere all'incontro perplesso vs conte.....non sai quanto.



Non istigare
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi claudio,secondo me consigliare al conte qualcosa al conte è perfettamente inutile.Io e te parliamo la stessa lingua,il conte ne parla un'altra,io e te possiamo disquisire sui valori dell'amicizia,dell'amore,con il conte di cosa cazzo parli?la sua vita è improntata alla figa,il suo valore è quello,è amorale in tutte le sue esternazioni,non ha un codice d'onore,non ha profondita di pensiero,il lui non c'è una grande umanità,io leggo di ciulade fatte e ciulade mancate,leggo del veneto,e leggo della sua ritrosia per noi terroni punto!Claudio io e te siamo due cani di razza diversa,lui è un altro animale proprio,conta la figa,e le ciulade,l'unico valore che riconosce nella vita,le donne per lui. sono  fighe che camminano...a claudio...!


In effetti hai ragione? Ma a questo punto non mi soffermerei solo sul conte, mi soffermerei su tutti i traditori me compreso. Vedi Tebe che inventa sinonimi come diversamente fedele, Lothar che spara le sue, AB che ci reguardisce con la sua alta signorilità mostrandoci di sbieco la sua cultura e la varie conoscenze di luoghi, di hobby e via discorrendo per poi alla fine non scrivere nulla di significativo, sembra un clone entrato per aiutare certe fazioni, mi fermo qua oscuro o continuo?


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma Perplesso ha sempre sta fregola alle mani che non si può leggere. E poi come fai a picchiare uno che è alto un metro e venti? Essù.


è che mi hanno fatto studiare da boia da piccolo......


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi claudio,secondo me consigliare al conte qualcosa al conte è perfettamente inutile.*Io e te parliamo la stessa lingua,*il conte ne parla un'altra,io e te possiamo disquisire sui valori dell'amicizia,dell'amore,con il conte di cosa cazzo parli?la sua vita è improntata alla figa,il suo valore è quello,è amorale in tutte le sue esternazioni,non ha un codice d'onore,non ha profondita di pensiero,il lui non c'è una grande umanità,io leggo di ciulade fatte e ciulade mancate,leggo del veneto,e leggo della sua ritrosia per noi terroni punto!Claudio io e te siamo due cani di razza diversa,lui è un altro animale proprio,conta la figa,e le ciulade,l'unico valore che riconosce nella vita,le donne per lui. sono fighe che camminano...a claudio...!


Scommetto che usi google translator.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che mi hanno fatto studiare da boia da piccolo......


No dai, cioè, quando attacchi a minacciare mazzate non ti si può leggere. Son cose talmente idiote scritte su un forum che davvero davvero ridicolizzano solo che le scrive.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No dai, cioè, quando attacchi a minacciare mazzate non ti si può leggere. Son cose talmente idiote scritte su un forum che davvero davvero ridicolizzano solo che le scrive.


io non minaccio nulla a nessuno,ricordo solo a chi non ha studiato fisica la terza legge della dinamica


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non minaccio nulla a nessuno,ricordo solo a chi non ha studiato fisica la terza legge della dinamica


Dai su. Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


Se c'è uno sempre composto è perplesso,converrai che nella vita ogni tanto a qualche pezzo di merda due ceffoni sarebbero serviti o no?Per strada il rispetto spesso viene insegnato così....!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scommetto che usi google translator.



Ciao ciao, ma no non era perchè volevo andarmene.

Ciao ciao si effettivamente volevo andarmene.

Ciao ciao. 

Translate plissss? yeahh t'abbrucia u culu vvieru cumpà? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è uno sempre composto è perplesso,converrai che nella vita ogni tanto a qualche pezzo di merda due ceffoni sarebbero serviti o no?Per strada il rispetto spesso viene insegnato così....!


Per strada, non su un forum su internet con uno a zillioni di chilometri di distanza ed oltretutto per qualche sfottò che, per triste che possa essere, comunque non riguarda noi per un cazzo di niente. Eh.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per strada, non su un forum su internet con uno a zillioni di chilometri di distanza ed oltretutto per qualche sfottò che, per triste che possa essere, comunque non riguarda noi per un cazzo di niente. Eh.


Appunto,credo che il conte per strada non si permetterebbe quello che si permette qui dentro,altro che terroni.....!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Se c'è uno sempre composto è perplesso*,converrai che nella vita ogni tanto a qualche pezzo di merda due ceffoni sarebbero serviti o no?Per strada il rispetto spesso viene insegnato così....!


Infatti...sono rimasta un po' così leggendo JB


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,credo che il conte per strada non si permetterebbe quello che si permette qui dentro,altro che terroni.....!


Ma non vuol dire nulla. Mica se non lo dice non lo pensa.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti...sono rimasta un po' così leggendo JB



Farfy da quando sto qui ne avrò lette tipo una decina di uscite di Perplesso di quel tipo. Non una o due.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per strada, non su un forum su internet con uno a zillioni di chilometri di distanza ed oltretutto per qualche sfottò che, per triste che possa essere, comunque non riguarda noi per un cazzo di niente. Eh.


Intanto non sono sfottò ma qualcosa di più pesante.
Mi domando se anche nella vita di tutti  i giorni se vedi attaccata palesemente e ingiustamente una persona che stimi non intervieni. Non dico alzando le mani (cosa che anch'io non apprezzo), ma facendolo semplicemente notare....


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy da quando sto qui ne avrò lette tipo una decina di uscite di Perplesso di quel tipo. Non una o due.


Jb a me voleva dar fuoco allora....dai che gioca.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfy da quando sto qui ne avrò lette tipo una decina di uscite di Perplesso di quel tipo. Non una o due.



Può essere, sinceramnte le trovo molto meno minacciose di altre uscite


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb a* me voleva dar fuoco allora....dai che gioca*.:up:


In questo caso non ne sarei tanto sicura:mrgreen:







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto non sono sfottò ma qualcosa di più pesante.
> Mi domando se anche *nella vita di tutti i giorni se vedi attaccata palesemente e ingiustamente una persona che stimi non intervieni.* Non dico alzando le mani (cosa che anch'io non apprezzo), ma facendolo semplicemente notare....


:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire nulla. Mica se non lo dice non lo pensa.


Trovo il comportamento del conte forumisticamente parlando inaccettabile.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo il comportamento del conte forumisticamente parlando inaccettabile.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> In questo caso non ne sarei tanto sicura:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed io non ho replicato,perchè ha le sue buone ragioni...!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb a me voleva dar fuoco allora....dai che gioca.:up:


Ahahahahahah! Quando? Ma che ti scrissi esattamente?


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah! Quando? Ma che ti scrissi esattamente?


Che avrebbe usato il lanciafiamme...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che avrebbe usato il lanciafiamme...:rotfl:




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che avrebbe usato il lanciafiamme...:rotfl:



Io? Ioio?


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Ioio?


no perplesso!

aòòòò ma lo hai preso il caffè stamattina?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no perplesso!
> 
> aòòòò ma lo hai preso il caffè stamattina?



Ennò. Si vede, eh? Lo sto prendendo adesso.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ennò. Si vede, eh? Lo sto prendendo adesso.



ecco... prendilo e poi riconnetti le sinapsi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco... prendilo e poi riconnetti le sinapsi


Aò te spacco er grugno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione? Ma a questo punto non mi soffermerei solo sul conte, mi soffermerei su tutti i traditori me compreso. Vedi Tebe che inventa sinonimi come diversamente fedele, Lothar che spara le sue, AB che ci reguardisce con la sua alta signorilità mostrandoci di sbieco la sua cultura e la varie conoscenze di luoghi, di hobby e via discorrendo per poi alla fine non scrivere nulla di significativo, sembra un clone entrato per aiutare certe fazioni, mi fermo qua oscuro o continuo?


Ma no, prosegui. Sei così involontariamente divertente.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aò te spacco er grugno.



:bleble:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma no, prosegui. Sei così involontariamente divertente.


Io aggraverei la situazione, togli in, da involontariamente. :mrgreen::up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io aggraverei la situazione, togli in, da involontariamente. :mrgreen::up:


Si,se il metro di simpatia sono il conte e massinfedele,allora spero di essere antipatico a tutti cazzo.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,se il metro di simpatia sono il conte e massinfedele,allora spero di essere antipatico a tutti cazzo.



Ho l'impressione che non te ne può fregar di meno.  Idem io.:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che non te ne può fregar di meno.  Idem io.:mrgreen:


In effetti non voglio scoparmi nessuna del forum....anche se a due tre una botta.....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non voglio scoparmi nessuna del forum....anche se a due tre una botta.....:rotfl:



:mrgreen:  A questo punto voglio i nick! "tanto lo so che li scrivi!" :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Be*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: A questo punto voglio i nick! "tanto lo so che li scrivi!" :rotfl:


Ovvio le mie tre chiaccherone e non solo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me??
> 
> che dici mai? lo sanno anche i sassi di me ed Ultimo Sangre:inlove:!


siete la mia coppia preferita


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio le mie tre chiaccherone e non solo!



Buongustaio. T'invidio!:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti non voglio scoparmi nessuna del forum....anche se a due tre una botta.....:rotfl:


Come no?
Quindi sto perdendo il mio tempo
















:blu:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come no?
> Quindi sto perdendo il mio tempo
> 
> 
> ...


e l'hai capito solo adesso :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son perplesso!una persona in gamba scriverebbe cose diverse,avrebbe comportamenti diversi,poi se parliamo di simpatia non ho dubbi,ma son abituato ad altri tipi di persone in gamba lothar!:up:


io la vedo cosi'Perplesso ha dei problemi,non da poco...offendersi per interposta persona..in un sito di persone virtuali e'il massimo dell'idiozia....vedi Oscuro,e forse lo ricordi...qua'dentro me ne hanno dette tante..anche tu in passato..ma io me ne sono sempre fregato,perche'Lothar e'solo un nick.Diverso se accade nella vita reale.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e l'hai capito solo adesso :rotfl:



Mi ha illusa.................Bell'amica, potevi anche avvertirmi quando hai capito che speravo:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ha illusa.................Bell'amica, potevi anche avvertirmi quando hai capito che speravo:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io la vedo cosi'Perplesso ha dei problemi,non da poco...offendersi per interposta persona..in un sito di persone virtuali e'il massimo dell'idiozia....vedi Oscuro,e forse lo ricordi...qua'dentro me ne hanno dette tante..anche tu in passato..ma io me ne sono sempre fregato,perche'Lothar e'solo un nick.Diverso se accade nella vita reale.


Quindi quando tu difendi il conte devo pensare la stessa cosa?
Bene a sapersi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Giuro che da ora in poi quando parla di culi estroversi e generosi non intervengo più:ar:


----------



## gas (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro che da ora in poi quando parli di culi estroversi e generosi non intervengo più:ar:


ora te la prendi con me? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ora te la prendi con me?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se ne parli tu intervengo



ok ho corretto


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi quando tu difendi il conte devo pensare la stessa cosa?
> Bene a sapersi


aspetta Farfy...io non mi sognerei mai di minacciarti,se puta caso,tu lo attaccassi..potrei difenderlo a parole,questo si..pero'non capisco,,,intendevi questo??


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aspetta Farfy...io non mi sognerei mai di minacciarti,se puta caso,tu lo attaccassi..potrei difenderlo a parole,questo si..pero'non capisco,,,intendevi questo??


La minaccia qual era? che se si incontrano smette di ridere?
Accidenti, non è che gli ha dato domani sono sotto casa tua e ti gonfio
In questo momento il conte smette di ridere anche se incontra me, ma non è che penso di mettergli le mani addosso.
Mi bastano un paio di paroline...........
Su cerchiamo di non creare un caso anche dove il caso non c'è


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io la vedo cosi'Perplesso ha dei problemi,non da poco...offendersi per interposta persona..in un sito di persone virtuali e'il massimo dell'idiozia....vedi Oscuro,e forse lo ricordi...qua'dentro me ne hanno dette tante..anche tu in passato..ma io me ne sono sempre fregato,perche'Lothar e'solo un nick.Diverso se accade nella vita reale.


Perplesso qualche giorno fa ha avuto uno scambio di battute con me, ed è stato inutile scrivergli, quello che hai letto fa parte di una minima parte dei discorsi che stanno in ballo. Nonostante ciò se ne è fregato di quello che gli scrivevo, ed è già tutto un dire.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La minaccia qual era? che se si incontrano smette di ridere?
> Accidenti, non è che gli ha dato domani sono sotto casa tua e ti gonfio
> In questo momento il conte smette di ridere anche se incontra me, ma non è che penso di mettergli le mani addosso.
> Mi bastano un paio di paroline...........
> Su cerchiamo di non creare un caso anche dove il caso non c'è


Farfalla io sono il re della diplomazia..ho fatto 2 ricuciture ieri che solo io potevo riuscirci...figurati se cerco un caso.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caro conte, posso chiamarti pierino?
> 
> Da oggi avrò molta più stima per questo nome, ed io che me lo ero appioppato per sfottò!
> 
> ...


BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

La mia intenzione è sempre quella...

Come si sta dall'altra parte eh?

Per cui si pretende di insegnare a Diletta come comportarsi con il marito no?
E' tutto sbagliato quello che pensa Diletta no?

Ma intanto Diletta può sedersi lì e dire a chi le dice che sbaglia tutto...
Tu come ti sei comportata con tuo marito?

In maniera onesta?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oscuro tu leggi il conte in maniera diversa da me, alla fine comunque il pensiero finale che conduce ad avere un modus operandi reale ed anche toccabile con mano attraverso i comportamenti, sono quelli che accomunano me e te, almeno credo.
> 
> Ma il conte qua si espone con le sua modalità, che non sono ne le mie ne le tue, ma è il conte, e dice la sua realtà, non condivisibile da noi due, ma a me ha dato tanto, ed ultimamente mi ha fatto capire molto di più, e sono discorsi che non parlano di tradimento, ma di comportamenti nel forum.


Lui mi legge
dal basso
del suo enorme
complesso di inferiorità
o con gli occhi 
delle signore
di cui è servo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> La mia intenzione è sempre quella...
> 
> ...


e io risponderei di no
Non mi sembra di aver mai detto nulla di diverso da questo
E quindi.................


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> La mia intenzione è sempre quella...
> 
> ...


Infatti è, tipo, il contrario. E' il marito a comportarsi male con lei, meglio ancora, ad approfittarsene. L'onestà non c'entra davvero nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è maestro che può insegnare tutto quello che non si deve fare in un forum civile.


Tipo insultare i nick no?
Scrivere 3d sulle dita nel culo?
Pipì cacca culetto

a 40 passa anni no?

Roba che fa piangere un normale tredicenne no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è, tipo, il contrario. E' il marito a comportarsi male con lei, meglio ancora, ad approfittarsene. L'onestà non c'entra davvero nulla.



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> La mia intenzione è sempre quella...
> 
> ...


Prendendo come spunto il dolore del tradimento e le sparate di exstermi talvolta giuste, in un'unico modo, dando un calcio in culo al traditore. Amen. E le questioni sarebbero risolte subito. :mrgreen: sto provocando eh, quindi calma forumisti. Ci vado bene conte ?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è, tipo, il contrario. E' il marito a comportarsi male con lei, meglio ancora, ad approfittarsene. L'onestà non c'entra davvero nulla.


Ma figurati se Diletta pensa che suo marito è onesto con lei.
Anzi il suo dolore è direttamente proporzionale
all'aver scoperto che lui non era affatto come credeva lei.

Ma lei si dice...
TUtto sommato sono cresciuta e vissuta al suo fianco.

E se perdo lui, perdo anche tutto quel bello che abbiamo assieme.
Non da ultimo il fatto che lui è per lei un amante eccezionale.
E almeno da questo punto di vista la soddisfa in tutti i modi.

Il suo cruccio è caso mai...

Ma porco cazzo con tutto quello che ti ho dato non è mai abbastanza?

Sei così ingordo maritino mio...


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tipo insultare i nick no?
> Scrivere 3d sulle dita nel culo?
> Pipì cacca culetto
> 
> ...


Tu confondi la goliardia di un 3d con l'essere persone di merda,la differenza fra me e te è solo questa.Io sono uno goliardico,che spesso esagera,tu sei uno amorale che si comporta di merda in ogni sua esternazione!Sono anni che scrivo qui e nessuna donna, SCRIVO NESSUNA si è mai lamentata di miei comportamenti privati come mai?Sono stato SEMPRE al mio posto,e parlo delle persone che sono dietro il nick,gli insulti al nick sono altra cosa,sbagliata ma altra cosa!Le tue forme di razzismo contemplano adeguatamente la tua statura morale...!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo come spunto il dolore del tradimento e le sparate di exstermi talvolta giuste, in un'unico modo, dando un calcio in culo al traditore. Amen. E le questioni sarebbero risolte subito. :mrgreen: sto provocando eh, quindi calma forumisti. Ci vado bene conte ?


Si vai bene...
E come sai io ho sempre questo esempio 
Goering.

Immagina sto tedescone.
Militare fino alle midolla.

Che si trova a Norimberga.
E prima dice...

Ovvio voi fate le voce grossa: siete i vincitori.

Ma tu Stalin mi accusi di genocidio? Ma rotfl...
Tu Roosvelt mi accusi di perseguitare l'umanità? Ma voi negli States come siete messi con i neri eh? Con l'Aparheid?

Io non sono un santo.
Ma un militare.
Ho eseguito ordini, altrimenti c'era per me la corte marziale.
Sono un ufficiale del Reich, io, e morirò come tale, altro che impiccato da voi.
Fottetevi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu confondi la goliardia di un 3d con l'essere persone di merda,la differenza fra me e te è solo questa.Io sono uno goliardico,che spesso esagera,tu sei uno amorale che si comporta di merda in ogni sua esternazione!Sono anni che scrivo qui e nessuna donna, SCRIVO NESSUNA si è mai lamentata di miei comportamenti privati come mai?Sono stato SEMPRE al mio posto,e parlo delle persone che sono dietro il nick,gli insulti al nick sono altra cosa,sbagliata ma altra cosa!Le tue forme di razzismo contemplano adeguatamente la tua statura morale...!:mrgreen:


Quello che non ti entra nella testa.
E'

CHe tu
e nessun altro

ha il diritto di valutare e giudicare le persone.

TU NON SEI DIO.

E fai presto a salvarti il culo no?
TU puoi essere goliardico con gli altri, ma guai se gli altri lo sono con te....

Sei teron.
Ed è gogliardia no?

Però ti incazzi...

COme mai ?

Ah ma tu sei un traditore pentito....
Ah

Si si si

Tutti i traditori si pentono quando vengono pizzicati no?

Quindi prima di giudicare le persone, pensa sempre un po' a te.

Il mio razzismo è gogliardia no?
Infatti tra amici finisce sempre in risate...

Vero tu sei persona onesta...
Ma sei napoletan....

e quindi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La minaccia qual era? che se si incontrano smette di ridere?
> Accidenti, non è che gli ha dato domani sono sotto casa tua e ti gonfio
> In questo momento il conte smette di ridere anche se incontra me, ma non è che penso di mettergli le mani addosso.
> Mi bastano un paio di paroline...........
> Su cerchiamo di non creare un caso anche dove il caso non c'è



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:

Bambina cresci.
CHe hai 40 anni perdio.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:
> 
> Bambina cresci.
> CHe hai 40 anni perdio.



Cresci detto da te è ridicolo. 
E non c'è nessun doppio senso riferito all'altezza, parlo proprio di crescita morale.......


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma figurati se Diletta pensa che suo marito è onesto con lei.
> *Anzi il suo dolore è direttamente proporzionale
> all'aver scoperto che lui non era affatto come credeva lei.
> 
> ...


Ebbè no, l'ha scritto un po' ovunque che adesso si respira aria pulita nel suo matrimonio, onestà e blablabla. Poi il marito se ne approfitta eh.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Asserzione tua, domanda al conte se si sente maestro, io mi tiro fuori da ciò, perchè non ho scritto ne pensato che fosse un maestro.


Si io sono maestro.
Maestro d'organo.
E qui in paese
tutti mi chiamano Maestro.

Io sono maestro.

Non di vita....

Ma di musica....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cresci detto da te è ridicolo.
> E non c'è nessun doppio senso riferito all'altezza, parlo proprio di crescita morale.......




Crescita morale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quando tu superi la paura di dire la verità a tuo marito.

Io crescerò moralmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè no, l'ha scritto un po' ovunque che adesso si respira aria pulita nel suo matrimonio, onestà e blablabla. Poi il marito se ne approfitta eh.


Si 
Ma che suo marito se ne approfitta è un'idea tua.

Non sai se è effettivamente così no?

O lo sai, perchè TU sei così con tua moglie?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Crescita morale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *
> Quando tu superi la paura di dire la verità a tuo marito.
> *
> Io crescerò moralmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Così pari Alex.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Quindi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che non ti entra nella testa.
> E'
> 
> CHe tu
> ...


Io penso primo a ciò che sono io ed è per quello che penso a te come persona di merda.Perchè caro mio, io non mi sognerei mai e scrivo MAI di fare quello che fai tu,siamo a conoscenza delle tue performance,e quello che tu chiami giudizio io la chiamo opinione capisci?Quindi caro mio se qui dentro ai tanti nemici,persone che ti detestano un motivo ci sarà o no?Se credi di farmi fuori con i tuoi bollini rossi,sbagli di grosso,ci sei già riuscito con altri, caro stronzone mio,io sono un pesce troppo grande per la tua slealtà e scorrettezza!Non ci casca più nessuno,ad ire il vero io con te non ci sono cascato dall'inizio,quindi che cazzo vuoi?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io la vedo cosi'Perplesso ha dei problemi,non da poco...offendersi per interposta persona..in un sito di persone virtuali e'il massimo dell'idiozia....vedi Oscuro,e forse lo ricordi...qua'dentro me ne hanno dette tante..anche tu in passato..ma io me ne sono sempre fregato,perche'Lothar e'solo un nick.Diverso se accade nella vita reale.


Ma mi ha fatto scompisciare no?
Scrive come un cavalier servente no?

Robe da adolescenti...

In cui viene lì uno e ti dice...
Ehi smettila di dire scema alla mia ragazza altrimenti ti spacco la faccia...

Da non credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ecco bravo...

Nella vita reale è altro paio di maniche...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così pari Alex.


No sto giocando alla Diletta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si
> Ma che suo marito se ne approfitta è un'idea tua.
> 
> Non sai se è effettivamente così no?
> ...


Se è un'idea mia vuol dire che io penso, evidentemente, che sia effettivamente così. E peraltro non è neanche solo un'idea mia, a ben vedere. Il rapporto tra me e mia moglie ti assicuro che non ha nulla a che vedere con quello tra Diletta ed il marito, che io con una donna come Diletta difficilmente potrei starci.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Crescita morale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quando tu superi la paura di dire la verità a tuo marito.
> 
> Io crescerò moralmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hai ragione. Non ho il coraggio di dirlo a mio marito, coraggio non paura (per me è diverso) E quindi? Io l'ho sempre ammesso
La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa. Io ammetto i miei torti. Tu fingi di essere quello che non sei per i tuoi comodi e finchè lo fai in un forum va benissimo quando lo fai nella vita reale è un tantino più grave


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi ha fatto scompisciare no?
> Scrive come un cavalier servente no?
> 
> Robe da adolescenti...
> ...


Nella vita reale tu non ti azzarderesti a proferire parola,fidati!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io penso primo a ciò che sono io ed è per quello che penso a te come persona di merda.Perchè caro mio, io non mi sognerei mai e scrivo MAI di fare quello che fai tu,siamo a conoscenza delle tue performance,e quello che tu chiami giudizio io la chiamo opinione capisci?Quindi caro mio se qui dentro ai tanti nemici,persone che ti detestano un motivo ci sarà o no?Se credi di farmi fuori con i tuoi bollini rossi,sbagli di grosso,ci sei già riuscito con altri, caro stronzone mio,io sono un pesce troppo grande per la tua slealtà e scorrettezza!Non ci casca più nessuno,ad ire il vero io con te non ci sono cascato dall'inizio,quindi che cazzo vuoi?


Io voglio solo una cosa.
Che smetti di insultare Massinfedele o chi per esso.
Che smetti di prendere per il culo Annablume

Che smetti di postare 3d da tredicenne represso e con problemi sessuali.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nella vita reale tu non ti azzarderesti a proferire parola,fidati!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ho il coraggio di dirlo a mio marito, coraggio non paura (per me è diverso) E quindi? Io l'ho sempre ammesso
> La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa. Io ammetto i miei torti. Tu fingi di essere quello che non sei per i tuoi comodi e finchè lo fai in un forum va benissimo quando lo fai nella vita reale è un tantino più grave


ma lui è uomo di chiesa capisci...!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ho il coraggio di dirlo a mio marito, coraggio non paura (per me è diverso) E quindi? Io l'ho sempre ammesso
> La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa. Io ammetto i miei torti. Tu fingi di essere quello che non sei per i tuoi comodi e finchè lo fai in un forum va benissimo quando lo fai nella vita reale è un tantino più grave


Ho ammesso tutti i miei torti con chi di dovere.
Del resto TU 
non sai più nulla della mia vita reale.

Ho già pagato il prezzo di aver condiviso la mia vita reale, no?

Che ne sai tu di come vivo nel reale?
EH?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Non ho il coraggio di dirlo a mio marito, coraggio non paura (per me è diverso) E quindi? Io l'ho sempre ammesso
> La differenza tra me e te è proprio questa. Io ammetto i miei torti. Tu fingi di essere quello che non sei per i tuoi comodi e finchè lo fai in un forum va benissimo quando lo fai nella vita reale è un tantino più grave



Ma quale TORTO, Gesù. Pure tu, che dici? Ma allora perchè LOTHAR non lo dice alla moglie? Uà?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma lui è uomo di chiesa capisci...!


Beh come vedo non hai argomenti convincenti eh?
E ti attacchi alla fuffa...

Poi magari sei in prima fila a chiedere la grazia a San Gennaro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Per Perplesso*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi ha fatto scompisciare no?
> Scrive come un cavalier servente no?
> 
> Robe da adolescenti...
> ...



Scusa se un uomo che stima e difende una donna è un adolescente uno che la considera solo un buco da riempire che cos'è?


Parole tue: io divido le donne in quelle che me la danno e quelle no


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*E*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voglio solo una cosa.
> Che smetti di insultare Massinfedele o chi per esso.
> Che smetti di prendere per il culo Annablume
> 
> Che smetti di postare 3d da tredicenne represso e con problemi sessuali.


Quello che vuoi tu me ne sbatto altamente il cazzo!Tu non sei nella posizione di dire o fare nulla!Tu puoi fare illazioni su farfalla?puoi sputtanare la vita altrui?Puoi offendere simy?Puoi fare il galletto con perplesso?Chi sei?sei solo quello che ha scritto alex e stermy,sei solo le tue squallide azioni,qui dentro e fuori.Sono stato esaustivo o no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se un uomo che stima e difende una donna è un adolescente uno che la considera solo un buco da riempire che cos'è?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma dove siamo?

E tu sei una donna che ha bisogno di farsi difendere dal perplesso di turno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

TU?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho ammesso tutti i miei torti con chi di dovere.
> Del resto TU
> non sai più nulla della mia vita reale.
> 
> ...


Guarda che il prezzo l'avrai pagato con qualcun altro
Io non ti ho fatto mai nulla...quindi stai sbagliando a quotare me
Ti vorrei solo ricordare che nonostante io abbia raccolto i tuoi sfoghi e le tue confidenze, nemmeno ora che mi tratti di merda, ho mai pensato di proferire parola. E mai lo farò
Mi sembra che tu invece ti sia abbondantemente divertito a sfruttare i  meie punti deboli per ferirmi
Quindi diamoci un taglio, ignorami non fare allusioni e direi che nel forum c'è posto per entrambi


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Crescita morale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Quando tu superi la paura di dire la verità a tuo marito.
> *
> Io crescerò moralmente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non entro nel merito del vostro scambio di idee. Non mi permetterei mai.
Però il neretto è molto opinabile, Conte, anche un tantino crudele e sicuramente imho non convisibile.
Avrei magari capito scrivere "Quando cesserai di tradire ..." ma mi concederai che tu questo non potresti scriverlo perché essendo un traditore non trovi la cosa censurabile. Ed è giusto che sia così. Peraltro chi di noi ha il diritto di giudicare? Io non tradisco ma mi gurado bene dal dare giudizi sugli altri: ognuno ha il proprio mondo interiore, morale ed affettivo cui dar conto. 
Però biasimarla per il fatto che non fa qualcosa che di sicuro arrecherebbe dolore al coniuge e potrebbe portare allo sfascio della famiglia francamente mi pare ingiusto e sbagliato.
Non volermene


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che vuoi tu me ne sbatto altamente il cazzo!Tu non sei nella posizione di dire o fare nulla!Tu puoi fare illazioni su farfalla?puoi sputtanare la vita altrui?Puoi offendere simy?Puoi fare il galletto con perplesso?Chi sei?sei solo quello che ha scritto alex e stermy,sei solo le tue squallide azioni,qui dentro e fuori.Sono stato esaustivo o no?


Senti
Mi hai chiesto in un post
che cazzo voglio.

E io ti ho risposto.

No non sei stato esaustivo....

Ma molto ridicolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*I*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come vedo non hai argomenti convincenti eh?
> E ti attacchi alla fuffa...
> 
> Poi magari sei in prima fila a chiedere la grazia a San Gennaro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I miei argomenti sono la mia pulizia morale,e me ne danno atto tutti anche i  miei nemici,certo son argomenti che detesti,ma che ci vuoi fare?Io sono io e tu non sei un cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che il prezzo l'avrai pagato con qualcun altro
> Io non ti ho fatto mai nulla...quindi stai sbagliando a quotare me


E io non ho fatto nulla di male a te.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti
> Mi hai chiesto in un post
> che cazzo voglio.
> 
> ...


No sono stato chiaro!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito del vostro scambio di idee. Non mi permetterei mai.
> Però il neretto è molto opinabile, Conte, anche un tantino crudele e sicuramente imho non convisibile.
> Avrei magari capito scrivere "Quando cesserai di tradire ..." ma mi concederai che tu questo non potresti scriverlo perché essendo un traditore non trovi la cosa censurabile. Ed è giusto che sia così. Peraltro chi di noi ha il diritto di giudicare? Io non tradisco ma mi gurado bene dal dare giudizi sugli altri: ognuno ha il proprio mondo interiore, morale ed affettivo cui dar conto.
> Però biasimarla per il fatto che non fa qualcosa che di sicuro arrecherebbe dolore al coniuge e potrebbe portare allo sfascio della famiglia francamente mi pare ingiusto e sbagliato.
> Non volermene



Grazie
Occhio perchè come minimo pensa che l'ho data anche a te


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale TORTO, Gesù. Pure tu, che dici? Ma allora perchè LOTHAR non lo dice alla moglie? Uà?


Che io abbia fatto un torto a mio marito è fuori di dubbio e non mi nascondo dietro a un dito


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*L7*



L7 ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito del vostro scambio di idee. Non mi permetterei mai.
> Però il neretto è molto opinabile, Conte, anche un tantino crudele e sicuramente imho non convisibile.
> Avrei magari capito scrivere "Quando cesserai di tradire ..." ma mi concederai che tu questo non potresti scriverlo perché essendo un traditore non trovi la cosa censurabile. Ed è giusto che sia così. Peraltro chi di noi ha il diritto di giudicare? Io non tradisco ma mi gurado bene dal dare giudizi sugli altri: ognuno ha il proprio mondo interiore, morale ed affettivo cui dar conto.
> Però biasimarla per il fatto che non fa qualcosa che di sicuro arrecherebbe dolore al coniuge e potrebbe portare allo sfascio della famiglia francamente mi pare ingiusto e sbagliato.
> Non volermene


Anche per questi post definisco iol conte un amorale è un pessimo esempio per tutti..!


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei argomenti sono la mia pulizia morale,e me ne danno atto tutti *anche i  miei nemici*,certo son argomenti che detesti,ma che ci vuoi fare?Io sono io e tu non sei un cazzo.


Uà, Oscù, è solo un cazzo di forum mica l'Afghanistan. Al massimo antipatie e simpatie ma nemici mi pare un tantino esgaerato. O no, compare? :up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma dove siamo?
> 
> E tu sei una donna che ha bisogno di farsi difendere dal perplesso di turno?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Non ne ho bisogno e l'ho ampiamente dimostrato
Da qui al fatto che Perplesso o chiunque altro si renda conto di quanto sai essere stronzo, mi fa solo piacere


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito del vostro scambio di idee. Non mi permetterei mai.
> Però il neretto è molto opinabile, Conte, anche un tantino crudele e sicuramente imho non convisibile.
> Avrei magari capito scrivere "Quando cesserai di tradire ..." ma mi concederai che tu questo non potresti scriverlo perché essendo un traditore non trovi la cosa censurabile. Ed è giusto che sia così. Peraltro chi di noi ha il diritto di giudicare? Io non tradisco ma mi gurado bene dal dare giudizi sugli altri: ognuno ha il proprio mondo interiore, morale ed affettivo cui dar conto.
> Però biasimarla per il fatto che non fa qualcosa che di sicuro arrecherebbe dolore al coniuge e potrebbe portare allo sfascio della famiglia francamente mi pare ingiusto e sbagliato.
> Non volermene


Hai ragione.
Ma ho solo detto ad alta voce un pensiero che ogni tradito onesto potrebbe fare difronte un traditore che pretende di insegnare a lui come vivere.

Dici bene chi ha diritto di giudicare? Solo Oscuro?

Io non la biasimo.

Semplicemente sono del parere che se suo marito non la tocca da due anni è perchè sa, qualcosa.

E secondo me, non si può salvare nessun matrimonio se non si fa verità, anche con gli scheletri.

Vero per esempio la moglie di Ultimo lo ha ferito.
Ma Ultimo sa che almeno è stata sincera fino alle midolla, con il rischio di perderlo.

Idem il marito di Diletta.

Ma io non la biasimo, semplicemente, me ne frego.

Ma non accetto che mi faccia la morale.

Non accetto che mi insegni la correttezza.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io non ho fatto nulla di male a te.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*L7*



L7 ha detto:


> Uà, Oscù, è solo un cazzo di forum mica l'Afghanistan. Al massimo antipatie e simpatie ma nemici mi pare un tantino esgaerato. O no, compare? :up:


Forumisticamente parlando,d'altronde uno come il conte fuori da questo contesto camperebbo come uno stronzo su un marciapiede...!Il tempo di schiacciarlo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ma ho solo detto ad alta voce un pensiero che ogni tradito onesto potrebbe fare difronte un traditore che pretende di insegnare a lui come vivere.
> 
> Dici bene chi ha diritto di giudicare? Solo Oscuro?
> ...


Avrebbero dovuto farlo i tuoi genitori,morale e correttezza...tu non sai proprio cosa cazzo sono...:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Occhio perchè come minimo pensa che l'ho data anche a te


Prego, dovere di verità.
Non credo che pensi che tu potresti avermela mai data - benché non ho timore di dire pubblicamente che ti trovo una donna molto interessante - . reputo il Conte persona molto intelligente e un osservatore sopraffino. Quando vuole esserlo, l'una e l'altra cosa.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*L7*



L7 ha detto:


> Prego, dovere di verità.
> Non credo che pensi che tu potresti avermela mai data - benché non ho timore di dire pubblicamente che ti trovo una donna molto interessante - . reputo il Conte persona molto intelligente e un osservatore sopraffino. Quando vuole esserlo, l'una e l'altra cosa.


Intelligente e sopraffino?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che io abbia fatto un torto a mio marito è fuori di dubbio e non mi nascondo dietro a un dito


Ma tu, io, CHIUNQUE qui che tradisce è chiaro che fa dei torti. Ma porca puttana, farti mettere all'angolo da uno che ti parla di torti solo perchè sei TU (perchè mica lo scrive a Lothar, eh?) quando peraltro CHISSA' quanti cazzo di torti avrà sulla coscienza che tu non sai (perchè basta leggerlo, eh. NOn ci vuole mica molto) è STUPIDO. Ecco perchè ti scrivo che sei innocua.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forumisticamente parlando,d'altronde uno come il conte fuori da questo contesto camperebbo come uno stronzo su un marciapiede...!Il tempo di schiacciarlo.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avrebbero dovuto farlo i tuoi genitori,morale e correttezza...tu non sai proprio cosa cazzo sono...:rotfl:


E quel che è peggio la faccio sempre franca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ti brucia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbaglio?


SI :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se tu sei un bravo investigatore....

Io sono una checca isterica....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E quel che è peggio la faccio sempre franca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti brucia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma io li adoro quelli che pensano di farla sempre franca sai,ma non ti dico quando li vedo piangere su una sedia davanti una scrivania,io li osservo in silenzio,e son proprio le stesse persone che minuti prima ostentavano la propria arroganza e supponenza,li vedo piagnucolare e tremare come vitellini!Ecco tu sei convinto di farla sempre franca,e fai bene a credere così,perchè la vita in un paio di secondi cambia e tu sarai lì piagnucolante a chiederti come può essere successo che non l'avrai fatto franca?e allora penserai che la vita è ingiusta che sei sfortunato,poi ripenserai a questo post,continua pure,mi raccomando,


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu, io, CHIUNQUE qui che tradisce è chiaro che fa dei torti. Ma porca puttana, farti mettere all'angolo da uno che ti parla di torti solo perchè sei TU (perchè mica lo scrive a Lothar, eh?) quando peraltro CHISSA' quanti cazzo di torti avrà sulla coscienza che tu non sai (perchè basta leggerlo, eh. NOn ci vuole mica molto) è STUPIDO. Ecco perchè ti scrivo che sei innocua.


Ma io non mi sento messa all'angolo, non da lui sicuramente comunque


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sento messa all'angolo, non da lui sicuramente comunque


Se ti ci sentissi non ti ci metteresti, ovviamente. Diciamo che non sei la più brava a giudicare te stessa, specie in questo frangente. Come spesso fanno in molti eh.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E quel che è peggio la faccio sempre franca no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ti brucia eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La farai franca ma perdi per strada persone, amici ...ma capisco che a te non interessa...
A me di farla franca e di sapere che non ho costruito rapporti veri mi mette tristezza infinita..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti ci sentissi non ti ci metteresti, ovviamente. Diciamo che non sei la più brava a giudicare te stessa, specie in questo frangente. Come spesso fanno in molti eh.


Mi spieghi...davvero mi interessa


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io li adoro quelli che pensano di farla sempre franca sai,ma non ti dico quando li vedo piangere su una sedia davanti una scrivania,io li osservo in silenzio,e son proprio le stesse persone che minuti prima ostentavano la propria arroganza e supponenza,li vedo piagnucolare e tremare come vitellini!Ecco tu sei convinto di farla sempre franca,e fai bene a credere così,perchè la vita in un paio di secondi cambia e tu sarai lì piagnucolante a chiederti come può essere successo che non l'avrai fatto franca?e allora penserai che la vita è ingiusta che sei sfortunato,poi ripenserai a questo post,continua pure,mi raccomando,


Si si...
Guarda qua....

Che bellezza

sentirsi forti in questo modo qua...

Fa proprio onore questo atteggiamento ai servitori dello stato...

In che mani siamo....

Questo si che mi preoccupa...

Da non credere...

Neanche ti rendi conto...

Non oso pensare che cosa saresti stato tu...

A servizio del Duce...

Poveri noi!


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> La farai franca ma perdi per strada persone, amici ...ma capisco che a te non interessa...
> A me di farla franca e di sapere che non ho costruito rapporti veri mi mette tristezza infinita..


Lui pensa di farla sempre franca....poi vedrai!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> La farai franca ma perdi per strada persone, amici ...ma capisco che a te non interessa...
> A me di farla franca e di sapere che non ho costruito rapporti veri mi mette tristezza infinita..


Proprio i rapporti non veri non mi interessano.

Ho scoperto che sto meglio da solo.

Quindi io mi difendo dai rapporti umani.

E non lo capisci.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spieghi...davvero mi interessa


Di norma sono piuttosto chiaro e credo d'esserlo stato anche in questo caso. Ma comunque. Cosa devo spiegarti?


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si...
> Guarda qua....
> 
> Che bellezza
> ...


Si adesso dove vuoi andare a parare?A te non devo dimostrare nulla sai,adesso se vuoi darmi del fascista fai pure, io non mi riconosco tale,io ti dico solo che di furbi come te ne ho visti tanti,e quasi tutti finiscono malissimo...!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di norma sono piuttosto chiaro e credo d'esserlo stato anche in questo caso. Ma comunque. Cosa devo spiegarti?


Ho riletto e ho capito


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio i rapporti *non veri* non mi interessano.
> 
> Ho scoperto che sto meglio da solo.
> 
> ...


Cioè t'interessano solo quando te la danno per davvero?


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi ha fatto scompisciare no?
> Scrive come un cavalier servente no?
> 
> Robe da adolescenti...
> ...


vero.   nella vita reale è diverso.    tu infatti puoi fare lo splendido solo qui.    perchè in strada quelli come te fanno l'impossibile per rimanere invisibili.

e fanno bene,sia chiaro.   è l'unico modo che hanno per sopravvivere.

quindi.....sghignazza pure.     qui puoi farlo.  di fronte a me,non oseresti nemmeno guardarmi negli occhi,ne sono sicuro.   nè a me nè ad Oscuro.

accetto scommesse sul punto


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio *i rapporti non veri non mi interessano.
> *
> Ho scoperto che sto meglio da solo.
> 
> ...


Conte qui sei un tantino contraddittorio. Urge intepretazione autentica del neretto, grazie


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè t'interessano solo quando te la danno per davvero?


No...
Ma mi fa comodo dar da intendere così...
E' una buona difesa...


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> vero. nella vita reale è diverso. tu infatti puoi fare lo splendido solo qui. perchè in strada quelli come te fanno l'impossibile per rimanere invisibili.
> 
> e fanno bene,sia chiaro. è l'unico modo che hanno per sopravvivere.
> 
> ...


Già,e non dovrebbero sopravvivere!Caro preplesso la questione è proprio questa!Ci fosse una selezione naturale forse in italia si starebbe meglio,oh io sono un fascistone...!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Conte qui sei un tantino contraddittorio. Urge intepretazione autentica del neretto, grazie


Si io preservo me stesso.
Così metto sempre gli altri
in posizioni che non possano ferirmi

perchè se arrivano a ferirmi

poi sono guai per loro

e non mi va...


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*brrr*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si io preservo me stesso.
> Così metto sempre gli altri
> in posizioni che non possano ferirmi
> 
> ...


Tremo tutto al sol pensiero....!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero. nella vita reale è diverso. tu infatti puoi fare lo splendido solo qui. perchè in strada quelli come te fanno l'impossibile per rimanere invisibili.
> 
> e fanno bene,sia chiaro. è l'unico modo che hanno per sopravvivere.
> 
> ...



Vabbè, ma come discorso non c'entra nulla. E' inutile dire ti fare questo o quello visto che comunque non accadrà mai, non siamo per strada e non succederà proprio un bel nulla. Fai solo la figura del coglione (senza offesa). Poi se mi rispondi "mai dire mai" ti dico "Oh, bè.".


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io voglio solo una cosa.
> Che smetti di insultare Massinfedele o chi per esso.
> Che smetti di prendere per il culo Annablume
> 
> Che smetti di postare 3d da tredicenne represso e con problemi sessuali.



e tu chi cazzo sei per dire io voglio!

non ho ancora letto tutto e già stai facendo l'ennesima figura di merda...l'ennesima di mostrazione che quello che ti ho scritto corrisponde a realtà. vergognati


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma come discorso non c'entra nulla. E' inutile dire ti fare questo o quello visto che comunque non accadrà mai, non siamo per strada e non succederà proprio un bel nulla. Fai solo la figura del coglione (senza offesa). Poi se mi rispondi "mai dire mai" ti dico "Oh, bè.".


Ok...
Ma non ti sembrano discorsi da "bocciasse"?

Cioè voglio dire

Abbiamo quindici anni?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu chi cazzo sei per dire io voglio!
> 
> non ho ancora letto tutto e già stai facendo l'ennesima figura di merda...l'ennesima di mostrazione che quello che ti ho scritto corrisponde a realtà. vergognati


Mi ha chiesto che cazzo vuoi?

E io gli ho risposto...

Ma tu non avevi detto che mi ignoravi?

Che te frega a te di me?

Che cazzo vuoi tu? Da me?

Sai mia mamma mi diceva sempre vergognati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si io preservo me stesso.
> Così metto sempre gli altri
> in posizioni che non possano ferirmi
> 
> ...


Conte nessuno vuole essere ferito. Ma è umano ferire ed essere feriti. Per cui non è che per il timore di essere ferito uno non si apre più al prossimo. Cioè, lo facciamo spesso tutti. Ma è una vita schermata, piatta, quasi un back up di protezione della vita vera.
Quanto all'espressione "poi sono guai per loro" io ti apprezzerei di più se magari - ammettessi ? - che significa "poi soffro molto" . Il che ti renderebbe onore


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Proprio i rapporti non veri non mi interessano.
> 
> Ho scoperto che sto meglio da solo.
> 
> ...



non ti interessano perchè non li hai. 
perchè appena la gente si rende conto di quanto sei stronzo la smette di frequentarti


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ha chiesto che cazzo vuoi?
> 
> E io gli ho risposto...
> 
> ...



nel momento in cui continui a ferire la MIA AMICA io non ti ignoro.
sei solo un pezzente che strumentalizza confidenze per fare del male


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> nel momento in cui continui a ferire la MIA AMICA io non ti ignoro.
> sei solo un pezzente che strumentalizza confidenze per fare del male


Incominci a farmi una certa paura....


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incominci a farmi una certa paura....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eppure dovresti saperlo che quando si tocca qualcuno a cui voglio bene


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Conte nessuno vuole essere ferito. Ma è umano ferire ed essere feriti. Per cui non è che per il timore di essere ferito uno non si apre più al prossimo. Cioè, lo facciamo spesso tutti. Ma è una vita schermata, piatta, quasi un back up di protezione della vita vera.
> Quanto all'espressione "poi sono guai per loro" io ti apprezzerei di più se magari - ammettessi ? - che significa "poi soffro molto" . Il che ti renderebbe onore


Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
Io sono un tipo solitario.
Lo sono sempre stato.
Non mi sono mai attaccato a nulla e a nessuno.
Il personaggio che più mi si addice è il viandante.

Poi mi sono però sentito solo, molto solo.

E non capivo che avevo solo bisogno di affetto.
Perchè vivevo una situazione di merda.
Ed ero un cane bastonato.

Pur di avere compagnia
mi sono fatto degli "amici", sopportando tutte le cose che di loro non mi piacevano.

In breve divenni per loro un punto di riferimento.
Ma in breve, non essendo adatto ad un gruppo, o alle logiche di gruppo,

mi trovai in mezzo a fuochi incrociati:
Sai non sono mai stato abituato ad essere in un gruppo di amici, in cui vedo delle persone farsi i sorrisi per davanti e denigrarsi alle spalle.

Cercavo di capire le ragioni di tutti, 
cercavo di moderare, rintuzzare, mettere a posto...

e così facendo mi ritrovavo ad essere sempre accusato di cose che non avevo mai nè detto nè fatto.

Un brutto giorno sono esploso.

E mi sono detto:
Preferisco non aver bisogno di amici, che ridurmi in questo stato.

E sono tornato alla mia vita.

L7...

Avevo bisogno di certe cose per stare bene.
E ho provato a chiederle alle persone sbagliate no?

Perchè poi ho incontrato chi aveva queste cose, e me ne ha donate cento volte quello che avevo chiesto.

E mi sono detto, bon coltivo allora intensamente questo rapporto e mi libero di tutti gli altri che mi fanno solo confusione nella testa e mi fanno solo perdere na montagna di tempo eh?

Come qui...
Un tempo sognavo di conoscere le persone dietro i nick.

Adesso mi sta benissimo che siano solo nick.

Così leggo le idee e non le persone no?

Perchè appunto conoscere le persone poi ti condiziona.

Su altre cose vorrei che parlassero persone che mi conoscono molto bene.

Ma qui dentro non ve ne sono.

Quindi a me fa tanto ridere tutta la caciara intorno a me...

Ho imparato a mie spese:
Ad aprirmi al prossimo pian piano
e quel tanto che basta...

Altrimenti poi resti deluso.

E ho imparato che a fare gli amiconi e a darsi troppa confidenza
poi ci si manca di rispetto.

Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nel momento in cui continui a ferire la MIA AMICA io non ti ignoro.
> sei solo un pezzente che strumentalizza confidenze per fare del male



Quali confidenze?


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali confidenze?


non cascare dal pero... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
> Io sono un tipo solitario.
> Lo sono sempre stato.
> Non mi sono mai attaccato a nulla e a nessuno.
> ...


Son commosso,allora perchè mandi i tuoi numeri di cell a perfetti sconosciuti?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi.
> Io sono un tipo solitario.
> Lo sono sempre stato.
> Non mi sono mai attaccato a nulla e a nessuno.
> ...


Veramente struggente.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non cascare dal pero... :mrgreen:


Scusami
Ma non ho nessuna persona che mi fa confidenze sul conto altrui.

Non faccio parte del gruppo da più di un anno.

Quindi...o hai prove concrete alla mano...

O stai accusando le persone senza sapere...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son commosso,allora perchè mandi i tuoi numeri di cell a perfetti sconosciuti?:rotfl:


Per vedere se hanno il coraggio di chiamarmi.
O semplicemente per conoscerli.

O semplicemente perchè mi va di farlo.

Mica ho intenzione di "pistarli" no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusami
> Ma non ho nessuna persona che mi fa confidenze sul conto altrui.
> 
> Non faccio parte del gruppo da più di un anno.
> ...



parlo di quello che sai di "vecchio" non di cose attuali...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> parlo di quello che sai di "vecchio" non di cose attuali...


E cosa so io di vecchio?

Ehi ciccia

Ma sai di quante cose mi hanno sfrucugliato i coglioni?

Eh?

Cose che io NON SAPEVO...e là a martellare...si che lo sai, ma non vuoi dirmelo, si che lo sai, ma non vuoi dirmelo, si che lo sai, ma non vuoi dirmelo....

Ma sai tu che cosa è ridursi a contar balle pur di liberarsi di certe persone eh?

Allora se sei una persona per bene ora scrivi qui davanti a tutti che cosa sa e non sa il conte.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per vedere se hanno il coraggio di chiamarmi.
> O semplicemente per conoscerli.
> 
> O semplicemente perchè mi va di farlo.
> ...


Ahh,quindi non sei un lupo solitario?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E cosa so io di vecchio?
> 
> Ehi ciccia
> 
> ...


tu sai a cosa mi riferisco...e di certo non mi metto a raccontare i cazzi degli altri qui sopra.


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma come discorso non c'entra nulla. E' inutile dire ti fare questo o quello visto che comunque non accadrà mai, non siamo per strada e non succederà proprio un bel nulla. Fai solo la figura del coglione (senza offesa). Poi se mi rispondi "mai dire mai" ti dico "Oh, bè.".


perchè come discorso non c'entrerebbe nulla?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh,quindi non sei un lupo solitario?:rotfl:


Allora facciamola finita.
In mp
ti avevo mandato i miei numeri di telefono.

Mio diritto di farlo.

Non ho infranto nessuna legge dello stato.

Puoi anche fargli controllare no?

Non hai questo potere?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu sai a cosa mi riferisco...e di certo non mi metto a raccontare i cazzi degli altri qui sopra.


No non so a cosa ti riferisci.
E vedi di piantarla con ste storie qui.

Che sono proprio ste cose qui che mi hanno rotto i coglioni di voi.

Ste espressioni del casso...tu sai...

NO IO NON SO A COSA TI RIFERISCI.

Ok?


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non so a cosa ti riferisci.
> E vedi di piantarla con ste storie qui.
> 
> Che sono proprio ste cose qui che mi hanno rotto i coglioni di voi.
> ...



e vabbè


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora facciamola finita.
> In mp
> ti avevo mandato i miei numeri di telefono.
> 
> ...


No è un abuso farli controllare....pensa tu in che mani siamo veramente!Punto secondo non capisco perchè ti descrivi come un lupo solitario e poi non sei così.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è un abuso farli controllare....pensa tu in che mani siamo veramente!Punto secondo non capisco perchè ti descrivi come un lupo solitario e poi non sei così.


E come sarei io allora?

Controlla quei numeri e vedi chi mi telefona e a quante persone io telefono no?
Vuoi che ti dia le password delle mail signor ispettore?

Fai quel cazzo che ti pare....

Mandami la finanza a casa....

Che me frega a me?

Mica sono a tuo libro paga eh?


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E come sarei io allora?
> 
> Controlla quei numeri e vedi chi mi telefona e a quante persone io telefono no?
> Vuoi che ti dia le password delle mail signor ispettore?
> ...


Ma credi me ne fotta qualcosa?ma sei bello ignorante sai,tu credi che si possa controllare numeri di cellulari così,e per quale motivo scusa?Hai idee strane sai?Tanto strane....tu non capisci che oscuro è una cosa,e la persona dietro questo nick un'altra!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma credi me ne fotta qualcosa?ma sei bello ignorante sai,tu credi che si possa controllare numeri di cellulari così,e per quale motivo scusa?Hai idee strane sai?Tanto strane....tu non capisci che oscuro è una cosa,e la persona dietro questo nick un'altra!


Che ne so io?
Mica sono funzionario di polizia io eh?

A me è sempre stato insegnato dai nonni e dai genitori
di star lontano da polizia e carabinieri

così non ti fanno niente.

Ma io ti rispondo in base a come ti leggo qui no?

E insisto, scusa il mio essere puntiglioso, 
NOn hai nessun diritto di insultare le persone che non ti piacciono...

Non ci fai una bella figura

Ma contento te....contenti tutti.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che ne so io?
> Mica sono funzionario di polizia io eh?
> 
> A me è sempre stato insegnato dai nonni e dai genitori
> ...


In effetti a me è stato insegnato a rispettare il prossimo!Abbiamo avutro un educazione diversa io e te,molto diversa,a me è stato insegnato a star lontano dai delinquenti...!Io insulto solo chi merita di essere insultato.M


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

*stop*

Ragazzi avete rotto le palle...parlate di cose serie.....

avete accennato al dover dirlo alla moglie..ieri sera ho visto bellissimo film si rai 3,segue varie coppie,tra cui marito e moglie con lui infedele,,che non resiste mentre fanno la spesa all'iper,a dire alla moglie''ti ho tradito''..perche'innamorato dell'amante...ahahahah..finisce senza moglie e senzxa amante.come sempre....


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazzi avete rotto le palle...parlate di cose serie.....
> 
> avete accennato al dover dirlo alla moglie..ieri sera ho visto bellissimo film si rai 3,segue varie coppie,tra cui marito e moglie con lui infedele,,che non resiste mentre fanno la spesa all'iper,a dire alla moglie''ti ho tradito''..perche'innamorato dell'amante...ahahahah..finisce senza moglie e senzxa amante.come sempre....


SI, io ho fatto così e son rimasto solo,senza neanche la mia famiglia perchè erano andati fuori per lavoro!Però la mia amante è stata carina,mi ha detto:si hai ragione meglio chiudere io frequentando te ho capito quanto amo il mio lui....!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Propongo di chiuderla qui.
Evitiamo per favore di fare in modo che lo trasformi in un processo in cui lui è la vittima perchè è lì che stiamo rischiando di arrivare.
Per quel che mi riguarda *come ho sempre fatto *, se non vengo tirata in ballo in chiaro o con frecciate (che solo io o chi mi conosce può capire) e non vedo toccate le persone a cui voglio bene (definite pecore che fanno spalla a spalla) non ho alcun motivo per interlocuire con il Conte.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Propongo di chiuderla qui.
> Evitiamo per favore di fare in modo che lo trasformi in un processo in cui lui è la vittima perchè è lì che stiamo rischiando di arrivare.
> Per quel che mi riguarda *come ho sempre fatto *, se non vengo tirata in ballo in chiaro o con frecciate (che solo io o chi mi conosce può capire) e non vedo toccate le persone a cui voglio bene (definite pecore che fanno spalla a spalla) non ho alcun motivo per interlocuire con il Conte.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Propongo di chiuderla qui.
> Evitiamo per favore di fare in modo che lo trasformi in un processo in cui lui è la vittima perchè è lì che stiamo rischiando di arrivare.
> Per quel che mi riguarda *come ho sempre fatto *, se non vengo tirata in ballo in chiaro o con frecciate (che solo io o chi mi conosce può capire) e non vedo toccate le persone a cui voglio bene (definite pecore che fanno spalla a spalla) non ho alcun motivo per interlocuire con il Conte.


Si accetto la proprosta,tanto le mie 3 chiaccherone solo questo proproste sanno farmi.,..:rotfl:Vi ho scritto pure che vi darei una botta....avete glissato,ma vergognatevi va...!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti a me è stato insegnato a rispettare il prossimo!Abbiamo avutro un educazione diversa io e te,molto diversa,a me è stato insegnato a star lontano dai delinquenti...!Io insulto solo chi merita di essere insultato.M


Insisto questo è un forum dove le persone vengono a parlare delle loro sofferenze.
Nessun uomo per me merita di venir insultato.
Mio padre mi ha insegnato questo.
Educazioni differenti.

Secondo me chi insulta in rete
ha problemi di rabbia repressa.
Complessi vari nelle relazioni reali.

Ma mi rendo conto che ci sono diversità di culture.

Non capisco che cosa ci hai guadagnato quando hai insultato una persona.

Mi hanno insegnato però che se uccidi una persona non ti capita nulla.
Se dici stupido ad un vigile ti fai 20 anni di galera.

Come giustiziere della notte, sei molto buffo, e fai ridere i più.

Ma i nuovi non possono capire questo di te.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si accetto la proprosta,tanto le mie 3 chiaccherone solo questo proproste sanno farmi.,..:rotfl:Vi ho scritto pure che vi darei una botta....avete glissato,ma vergognatevi va...!


Glissato?
Ma se ho pianto quando hai detto che non volevi nessuna donna di tradi


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si accetto la proprosta,tanto le mie 3 chiaccherone solo questo proproste sanno farmi.,..:rotfl:Vi ho scritto pure che vi darei una botta....avete glissato,ma vergognatevi va...!



Allora Oscu'non sapevo..ma davvero?l'hai detto alla moglie???ma sei invornito scusa?????????
Io neanche se mi fa la garrota...........mai ammettero'.
Ma forse eri innamorato dell'amante..immagino...a me frega piu' della gatta di casa...........


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insisto questo è un forum dove le persone vengono a parlare delle loro sofferenze.
> Nessun uomo per me merita di venir insultato.
> Mio padre mi ha insegnato questo.
> Educazioni differenti.
> ...



Conte..osi sfidare l'ordine Lothariano.. stop ho detto e stop sara'...o.vuoi che ti trasformi in culattone per caso???ocio....che rischi....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazzi avete rotto le palle...parlate di cose serie.....
> 
> avete accennato al dover dirlo alla moglie..ieri sera ho visto bellissimo film si rai 3,segue varie coppie,tra cui marito e moglie con lui infedele,,che non resiste mentre fanno la spesa all'iper,a dire alla moglie''ti ho tradito''..perche'innamorato dell'amante...ahahahah..finisce senza moglie e senzxa amante.come sempre....


Tu sei esonerato dall'obbligo di dirlo alla moglie.
Perchè qui dentro non ti sei mai posto come emblema di correttezza e onestà.
Ma come un disgraziato senza scrupoli.

La tua onestà è questa.
Se sei fagiana io ti magno.

Dico solo, non sottovalutiamo mai il partner.

E ancora una volta ti dico, occhio che tua moglie sa benissimo di che pasta sei fatto.

Non ti sgama perchè non vuole sgamarti.

Tornando a DIletta: vedi lei si è come "svegliata" no?

E ora in cima alle corna si è messa i radar di Annuccia...

Lothar, a me è bastata la faccia di tua moglie davanti a noi due...

La faccia che dice...
Voi due siete due furbacchioni eh? Ma io non sono stupida.

Lothar...
Se vuole beccarti ti becca....

Sei tu quello che non riusciresti mai a beccarla.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte..osi sfidare l'ordine Lothariano.. stop ho detto e stop sara'...o.vuoi che ti trasformi in culattone per caso???ocio....che rischi....



Mi fermo subito...
anche perchè la moglie mi ha appena ordinato di andare via con lei...
capisci che devo tenermela buona...
su questa via crucis...sai siamo alla stazione 19° anno...

Il conte la paga per la terza volta....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vai bene...
> E come sai io ho sempre questo esempio
> Goering.
> 
> ...


Eh ma se io ho provocato, tu vuoi scatenare il casino eh!:mrgreen::mrgreen: taccia tua conte!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si io sono maestro.
> Maestro d'organo.
> E qui in paese
> tutti mi chiamano Maestro.
> ...



Perfetto, grazie conte.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte..osi sfidare l'ordine Lothariano.. stop ho detto e stop sara'...o.vuoi che ti trasformi in culattone per caso???ocio....che rischi....


Micione TVB! Che pacioccone che sei. BELLO LUI ER GATTO DE CASA!!!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei esonerato dall'obbligo di dirlo alla moglie.
> Perchè qui dentro non ti sei mai posto come emblema di correttezza e onestà.
> Ma come un disgraziato senza scrupoli.
> 
> ...


ahahah...mica e'vero amico..ad esempio qualche giorno fa'brevissima chat con tipa,inseguita da mezz'Italia,sai come e'una che scrive cerco relazioni occasionali....essendo single le ho detto che la vedo volentieri.Ma che non cerco sesso per forza..perche' a casa ne ho anche troppo..altro che bandito amico...sono stato chiarissimo.

Quella sera non stava bene..non ha capito un casso...poi se io continuo a fare come stanotte...non ci pensa proprio..


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Insisto questo è un forum dove le persone vengono a parlare delle loro sofferenze.
> Nessun uomo per me merita di venir insultato.
> Mio padre mi ha insegnato questo.
> Educazioni differenti.
> ...


Sai son contento,perchè non è proprio nella mia natura fare il giustiziere della notte,anche perchè durano molto poco i giustizieri....!Insomma pure come psicologo te la cavi malissimo,già, pure in questo....:rotfl:!Non è questione di culture e questione di valori,a te mancano proprio quelli!Con te non so mai quanto mi conviene disquisire seriamente,ad occhio e croce ti hanno insegnato anche delle panzane!A me è stato insegnato che le forze dell'ordine sono i buoni e i cattivi sono dall'altra parte,purtroppo anche nelle forze dell'ordine ci sono i cattivi,questo l'ho imparato un pò più tardi....!Tu hai un'avversione verso chi indossa una divisa,sei sospettoso,dovresti pensare che sono persone come te,insomma come te no,comunque persone che dovrebbero essere dalla parte della legalità e dovrebbero rappresentare la legalità.Uso il condizionale perchè in questo paese che tu adori... purtroppo le mele marce sono ovunque ed io preferisco essere un realista che sognatore!Adesso uccidere una persona,è un reato serissimo,omcidio colposo,preterintenzionale, omicidio volontario!Passiamo dai 3 0 4 anni per un colposo a 17- 20 per un volontario,tenendo presente le attenuanti generiche senza le aggravanti che variano di caso in caso!Ti sto facendo la cosa semplice perchè i tre casi elencati prima, hanno diverse sfumature,compresa quella del dolo evuntuale...lasciamo stare.Insultare un vigile?Insultare un vigile è insulto a pubblico ufficiale un reato derubricato anni fa,insulto resistenza,oltraggio,sono tutti reati da poco conto oramai,spesso vengono sanzionati con un'ammenda,tranne casi di recidiva, ormai in questo paese che tu adori... puoi serenamente permetterti di mandare affanculo un operatore in divisa e non ti accade nulla o quasi!Mi pentirò di aver provato a spiegarti che forse hai una visione delle cose molto paesana e circoscritta,forse dovresti provare a diffidare i delinquenti più che gli uomini in divisa,un genitore che dicve ad un figlio stai alla larga dalle forze dell'ordine o è un mafioso o e altro.....!Scusa se ho provato ad essere serio con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

mi dispiace intervenire solo ora, ma gli impegni lavorativi vengono prima

mi dispiace perchè, in due parole, mi ritengo in parte responsabile di un grosso equivoco

Conte, hai scatenato un putiferio perchè hai malamente interpretato il quote di alcune utenti che spesso sono d'accordo con me qui sul forum, ma non per i motivi che pensi tu
la conoscenza reale, nel nostro caso, non ci rende pecore come tu asserisci
anche perchè non puoi dirlo, se è da un anno e più che non le frequenti

mi dispiace anche perchè, pur di fare dispetto a loro, rinneghi momenti passati in mia compagnia, occasioni in cui sei stato ospite gradito alla pari degli altri
infine mi dispiace perchè hai avuto con loro un atteggiamento come quello di utenti che hai combattuto con tutte le tue forze 
inoltre non corrisponde al vero asserire che loro si siano presentate qui come specchi di moralità
e che vogliano insegnarla agli altri


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ha illusa.................Bell'amica, potevi anche avvertirmi quando hai capito che speravo:mrgreen:


però scusa ha detto:" una botta gliela darei"...meglio di niente...anche se una..una sola ma almeno....

ingorde!!!!!





ps:con i tempi che corrono....considerando la crisi che colpisce anche quel fronte...io..mi accontenterei...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Come si fa a superare la gelosia che logora chi è stato tradito?*



Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusa ha detto:" una botta gliela darei"...meglio di niente...anche se una..una sola ma almeno....
> 
> ingorde!!!!!
> 
> ...


Darei..condizionale.
Quando passiamo al futuro prpssimo o al presente?


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*A te*



Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusa ha detto:" una botta gliela darei"...meglio di niente...anche se una..una sola ma almeno....
> 
> ingorde!!!!!
> 
> ...


A te ti sto studiando sai....!


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Darei..condizionale.
> Quando passiamo al futuro prpssimo o al presente?



ognuno ha i suoi tempi....
evidendemente sono tempi lunghi...ma spera siano lunghi anche...durante...
magari la lunga attesa paga...


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te ti sto studiando sai....!



certo.si.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> certo.si.


Intanti mi sei proprio simpatica...!


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanti mi sei proprio simpatica...!


anche tu



le donne non ti capiscono oscuro....
non ti capiscono...







non ti apprezzano...sono solo pronte a fare illazioni sul tuo eventuale o non eventuale.....










:rotfl:




io invece...


cdredo che adesso
sopo quel che ho detto....































sono una donna morta:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




quoto


----------



## Annuccia (1 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Annuccia*



Annuccia ha detto:


> anche tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no,mi capiscono più le donne che gli uomini.Le donne fiutano...!


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,mi capiscono più le donne che gli uomini.Le donne fiutano...!


infatti...le donne fiutano benissimo :incazzato:


----------

